# 1964 IMPALA SS HARDTOP



## ShibbyShibby

*************SHIBBY 64*************





This is my 1964 Impala Supersport Hardtop. I found it when I was 16 years old not 2 blocks away from my house while walking to the store. I started ripping the car apart about 3 years ago. I'm doing everything on the car myself. It's going to be an OG Palomar Maroon Metallic traditional styled lowrider rolling on 13 inch custom made Zeniths. This car will be running on air rather than hydraulics, and it will be one hell of a beautiful air setup. 

Haters bite your lip... this car is gonna be gorgeous!


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KAKALAK

Well upload the pics already :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 5 2009, 08:50 PM~14388531
> *Well upload the pics already :biggrin:
> *



ha ha for sure bro, damn I got like 5 billion pictures this is gonna take forever lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

At first I had Firestones for the car, so there is gonn abe a bunch of pictures with Firestone bags. Now I'm running Slam Bags


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

good shit bro, you reinforcing the frame for bags?? u must got super bags :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 5 2009, 09:21 PM~14388842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how come the back bracket tab for the bumper that usualy on the frame is gone


----------



## sickthree

Nice work. Looks like a good find. From what I here project cars from Alberta are rust buckets but yours seems good.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 6 2009, 10:28 AM~14392359
> *good shit bro, you reinforcing the frame for bags?? u must got super bags :biggrin:
> *



yeah man, crazy bags but the biggest reason was to smooth out the frame and make it look pretty


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 6 2009, 10:39 AM~14392453
> *how come the back bracket tab  for the bumper that usualy on the frame is gone
> *



Maybe it's a Canadian thing? I dunno there were never any tabs back there. I know the ones you mean.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Jul 6 2009, 12:38 PM~14393516
> *Nice work. Looks like a good find. From what I here project cars from Alberta are rust buckets but yours seems good.
> *



yeah most Canadian cars are pretty awful, but I've seen worse from the Georgia/Tennessee area. 

it's funny you bring it up cause wait till I post the pics of the body work. There was a lot of rust you couldn't see till I blasted it. I cut the original quarters, rear wheel wells, and lower trunk floor out of the car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

After I finished most of the work on the chassis it was time to bring the body back in and start that. 

Maybe I went a little overkill lol... and yeah... that's snow


----------



## ShibbyShibby

It's too bad the interior was in pretty good shape for original cause it's all gettin ripped out


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I went to the big Swap Meet up in Red Deer Alberta and found a complete A/C system for my 64. I'm gonna smooth the firewall off and run a Vintage Air system but I really wanted the dash pieces.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Now it was time to start blowin the car apart to blast it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

After the car was all blown aprat it was time to take the body back off and blast it. Having an I Beam in the garage makes life wicked!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And now for the rust shots...


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Off to the Plasti- Blasters!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Won myself a 327 Tachometer off ebay for super cheap! Everytime I see a tach they go for huge money but for some reason I stole this one!

I'm always lookin for options for the car. Got the A/C, now I have the Tach. 

I found a OEM reverb and a power antenna switch for the car as well


----------



## littlerascle59

Nice!!!, you weren't afraid that not putting bracing between the doors would flex the body when picking it up off da frame?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jul 6 2009, 03:29 PM~14394943
> *Nice!!!, you weren't afraid that not putting bracing between the doors would flex the body when picking it up off da frame?
> *



if it was a convertible then yeah, but the hardtop is fine.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## Lunas64

OKAY SHIBINATOR!!!! 'Bout time!! Looks like you come a long way since the day on the way to the store! I see Chip Foose was welding the frame toegther and was that Boyd Coddington sandblasting the frame??? :biggrin: Keep up the great work Bro. I cant wait to see the results!!! Just dont give us a deadline, you know you cant keep it!! LOL, It'll be ready when its ready!!!! Peace


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 6 2009, 03:45 PM~14395080
> *OKAY SHIBINATOR!!!! 'Bout time!! Looks like you come a long way since the day on the way to the store! I see Chip Foose was welding the frame toegther and was that Boyd Coddington sandblasting the frame???  :biggrin: Keep up the great work Bro. I cant wait to see the results!!! Just dont give us a deadline, you know you cant keep it!! LOL, It'll be ready when its ready!!!! Peace
> *



Ha ha yeah and that garage was actually Ed Roths lol. 

Yeah maybe I shouldn't give deadlines lol, but damn bro it's getting super close to paint!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Sitting out at Consolidated Compressor.

Unfortunetly I couldn't get any action shots of me blasting cause I was the only one out there. Oh well


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Filled all the padded dash bolt holes.

A padded dash was a cowl tag option in 1964, but I think it looks ugly and i want to custom paint my dash with nice smooth straight paint.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So because I'm not using the dash pad, I am also not going to be using the original speaker location.

I want a really smooth dash so i am going to cut out the speaker grill and fill it with steel.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

So I wanted to replace the taillight pockets with new ones cause the bottoms were so rusty and one thing turned into another.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## calicruising

looking good cant wait to see the next update with pics keep the coming.


----------



## pro customs 2

looking good, love all the pics keep it up


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Now came time to fix what was left of my trunk. 

My upper trunk floor was in excellent shape so all I wnted to replace is the drop part that meets up with the lower trunk floor. 

































































Pretty fucked up box braces


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ordered the body panels and had some downtime so I thought I would get back on some of the suspension stuff. 

I didn't want my air system to look like a Bolt In kit, so I started making it look like it was meant to be in the car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## west coast ridaz

great work


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 6 2009, 05:55 PM~14396201
> *great work
> *



thanks dude! I been keepin up on yours to bro!


----------



## littlerascle59

Keep postin every detail, because I'm in a area where rebuilding Impalas ain't too common. I like the way you pulled the bad sheet metal off by drilling out the spot welds. This build thread along with Skim's is teaching me alot. Ain't made it as far as you have yet but got this delivered Saturday for my 64 Imp SS, had to get it was too good of a deal(thanks pokey64)


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jul 6 2009, 08:05 PM~14397357
> *Keep postin every detail, because I'm in a area where rebuilding Impalas ain't too common. I like the way you pulled the bad sheet metal off by drilling out the spot welds. This build thread along with Skim's is teaching me alot. Ain't made it as far as you have yet but got this delivered Saturday for my 64 Imp SS, had to get it was too good of a deal(thanks pokey64)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ohhhhh damn man that's a pretty rear end housing. I'm at the point where I need to start sending out all my suspension parts for plating. What did that rear end housing cost you if you don't mind me asking?

where you at anyways? I'd like to see your car


----------



## littlerascle59

Oh shit, I'm in the bottom of the map, Mississippi. About 90% percent of my cutty parts come out of Calgary though, from another LIL member. Naw, I ain't started on my build yet. Still collecting all my necessary parts first. I had to get this rear before someone else jumped on it($400!!!). And on top of that he shipped it for $66(thats basic shipping) last Friday and it made it the next day,Saturday. He stays damn near a whole day from me. Hell the regular post office,fedex, and ups ain't that fast and on top of that this was shipped frieght, if I had gone post office,fedex, or ups, it'll be damn 2-3 times more on shipping.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jul 6 2009, 08:30 PM~14397665
> *Oh shit, I'm in the bottom of the map, Mississippi. About 90% percent of my cutty parts come out of Calgary though, from another LIL member. Naw, I ain't started on my build yet. Still collecting all my necessary parts first. I had to get this rear before someone else jumped on it($400!!!). And on top of that he shipped it for $66(thats basic shipping) last Friday and it made it the next day,Saturday. He stays damn near a whole day from me.  Hell the regular post office,fedex, and ups ain't that fast and on top of that this was shipped frieght, if I had gone post office,fedex, or ups, it'll be damn 2-3 times more on shipping.
> *



400 bucks that's a wicked price man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here's my A-Arms after some polishing!

They look fuckin sick! I can't wait for them to get plated


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Polished the steering stops


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got half of my panels in today!

Big thanks to Doc from Edmonton. He got me my full floor, inner rockers, rear wheel wells, and full quarters.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## juiced79regal

nice topic makes me want to start my 64. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Time to start rippin out the wheel wells


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Jul 6 2009, 09:53 PM~14398640
> *nice topic makes me want to start my 64. :thumbsup:
> *



Do it up man! 

I'm so excited to finish this car just to start another one lol. I wanna build a 61 Rag after this. Either that or start that hotrod truck in some of the pictures I got


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Now to rip off the rusted out box brace covers and replace them. The only way to get the brace covers off is to take the wheel wells off. They are sandwiched between the upper trunk floor and the wheel well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And now to put the new drivers side well back in


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some more brand new panels in from the Muscle Car shop today. Box Braces, rocker to wheel well pieces, rear valance, and box brace covers


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 7 2009, 03:14 AM~14398182
> *400 bucks that's a wicked price man!
> *


Yeah, thats too good to be true. The guy was pretty new to the site and no one knew him. Beside no one really was too quick to buy from him because he had no feedback. So, I took a chance and everything turned out great. Also its a stock chromed rear end and I wanna do bags also not juice. And keep postin pics.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Back to more welding...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Made these drop pans for the cut off piece of my upper trunk floor at work.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And now for the Passengers side!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I put the drop pan on before the passengers side wheel well. I know it's strange that I put the drivers on first and to tell you the truth... I don't really have a great answer for that lol. 

It all worked out in the end


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I stuck the passengers side box brace cover on before I put the wheel well on this time. It was easier cause there was no gas inlet hole.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Gotta get all the quarter crap outta the way...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And now to put in the passengers wheel well...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I ground the welded seam on the drop pan I made and started the body work on it. Except... I forgot that the box braces weren't welded on so it was kind of a waste of filler lol. Ahhh well! First time I've done it, what can ya expect right?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Still waiting for my trunk floor to come in so I got back to the dash. Did some heating and shrinking and some dolly work and got it really nice.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Back to the Air Ride brackets...

I had some new brackets cut out in my waterjet machine at work.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## west coast ridaz

dam u busstin ass on this make me want to start on another one


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 6 2009, 11:37 PM~14399698
> *dam u busstin ass on this make me want to start on another one
> *



Well I've had a shit load of pictures from the last couple years, but I am bustin my ass damn near everyday I am out there for hours. I even got my girl doin some stuff on my car lol. :biggrin: 

I'm waiting on that lower trunk floor to come in, and hoping to get it into paint by Xmas


----------



## 6show4

wow man nice work !!!!!!!!!


----------



## livnlow713

thats some bad ass work. keep us updated with more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 6show4+Jul 6 2009, 11:45 PM~14399771-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow man nice work !!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-livnlow713_@Jul 6 2009, 11:50 PM~14399804
> *thats some bad ass work. keep us updated with more pics :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks guys!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Glass beaded these brackets to get them back on nice and clean...


----------



## littlerascle59

Come on post more pics, I need my fix


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 6 2009, 05:22 PM~14394325
> *yeah man, crazy bags but the biggest reason was to smooth out the frame and make it look pretty
> *


o ok gocha cuz


----------



## Lunas64

LOOKIN GOOOOOOOOOOD SHIBINATOR!!! I SEE U IN THE PICS NOW. SO YOU SENT CHIP AND BOYD HOME HUH?? NOW YOU GATTA DO ALL THE WORK!!! JUST DONT MAKE IT A DONK!!! AND MAKE SURE WHEN YOU WRITE IN YOUR THREAD, YOU DONT USE EBONICS!! LOL, DONT WANT PROHOPPER DISSIN YOU!!! KEEP UP THE BADASS WORK HOMEY. I AM IMPRESSED! :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :worship: :wave: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Lolohopper

Nice build up,

but why dont you us a tack weld driller like this???

http://cgi.ebay.de/SCHWEIssPUNKTBOHRER-SCH...alenotsupported

It makes the work sooooooo easy.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2009, 05:29 PM~14405922
> *LOOKIN GOOOOOOOOOOD SHIBINATOR!!! I SEE U IN THE PICS NOW. SO YOU  SENT CHIP AND BOYD HOME HUH?? NOW YOU GATTA DO ALL THE WORK!!! JUST DONT MAKE IT A DONK!!! AND MAKE SURE WHEN YOU WRITE IN YOUR THREAD, YOU DONT USE EBONICS!! LOL, DONT WANT PROHOPPER DISSIN YOU!!! KEEP UP THE BADASS WORK HOMEY. I AM IMPRESSED! :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :wave:  :yes:  :h5:
> *



Ha ha yeah they frequent on occasion lol

Yeah fuck that Prohopper sumebetch. lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jul 8 2009, 08:22 AM~14410931
> *Nice build up,
> 
> but why dont you us a tack weld driller like this???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SCHWEIssPUNKTBOHRER-SCH...alenotsupported
> 
> It makes the work sooooooo easy.
> *



Yeah I got a few of those and I have used them, but they wear out too quick


----------



## modelmangler

looks great man. i have a question for you though.......i am re-doing a 63 impala, and i have to pull the body from the frame to put new floor boards in, and floor pan braces, i seen the work you did lifting the body from the frame, but did you protect the body from shifting at all?
i'm a little worried about the body shifting on mine, but then again the floor is most of the structure, so i assume that chances are you have a solid floor in yours.

thought i would ask, keep up the good work.


----------



## CoupeDeville

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jul 8 2009, 02:54 PM~14414536
> *looks great man. i have a question for you though.......i am re-doing a 63 impala, and i have to pull the body from the frame to put new floor boards in, and floor pan braces, i seen the work you did lifting the body from the frame, but did you protect the body from shifting at all?
> i'm a little worried about the body shifting on mine, but then again the floor is most of the structure, so i assume that chances are you have a solid floor in yours.
> 
> thought i would ask, keep up the good work.
> *




Yeah I've had a few people ask me about that. I'm not too worried about the issue because I don't really feel there is any issue with that. For one thing it's a hardtop, I might consider tacking the doors in if it was a rag. Secondly if the body was that floppy taking it off there's probably bigger things wrong, and if it was that floppy coming off it'll be that floppy going back on. These big bodied Impalas are strong cars. The floors, C Pillars, and internal bracing is stronger than a lot of people give them credit for. 

It's kinda cool pulling the floors on a hardtop cause unlike a rag there aren;t any mounts on the entire floor. They come out and go back in really simple. Like you I am also doing an entire new floor. My floor has a lot of rust spots and in the end it's actually less work to replace the whole floor as one piece than patches everywhere and body filler. 

Thanks for the compliment man! You have a build thread for your car?


----------



## littlerascle59

Who you get your one piece floor from, classic industries has'em for $899, I believe.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jul 8 2009, 05:22 PM~14415842
> *Who you get your one piece floor from, classic industries has'em for $899, I believe.
> *



Well my buddy Doc from Edmonton hooked me up with it, but you can get them from Hubbards Impala Parts or Year One or Impala Bobs etc...

This is the Floor (from Hubbards) that Doc hooked me up with

http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/Product.p...64FPC&CatId=269


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 8 2009, 11:42 PM~14416039
> *Well my buddy Doc from Edmonton hooked me up with it, but you can get them from Hubbards Impala Parts or Year One or Impala Bobs etc...
> 
> This is the Floor (from Hubbards) that Doc hooked me up with
> 
> http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/Product.p...64FPC&CatId=269
> *


Looky Here  
Got'em beat by $200


----------



## modelmangler

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 8 2009, 05:18 PM~14415814
> *Yeah I've had a few people ask me about that. I'm not too worried about the issue because I don't really feel there is any issue with that. For one thing it's a hardtop, I might consider tacking the doors in if it was a rag. Secondly if the body was that floppy taking it off there's probably bigger things wrong, and if it was that floppy coming off it'll be that floppy going back on. These big bodied Impalas are strong cars. The floors, C Pillars, and internal bracing is stronger than a lot of people give them credit for.
> 
> It's kinda cool pulling the floors on a hardtop cause unlike a rag there aren;t any mounts on the entire floor. They come out and go back in really simple. Like you I am also doing an entire new floor. My floor has a lot of rust spots and in the end it's actually less work to replace the whole floor as one piece than patches everywhere and body filler.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment man! You have a build thread for your car?
> *



yeah, i have a topic but it's been so dam long since i posted anything on it, it might not exist any more.....lol. slowly but surely right? i want to do things right, and if that means spending the time to research the info before tackling the job, so be it. i have never done this big of a resto. so i'm learning everyday.

it's funny though......i never looked at your avatar untill you had posted further on in your topic that you know a guy in edmonton, thats when i read that your in calgary, small world.....im in winnipeg......... canada's butt-hole :biggrin: 
my sister and her family own a buisness out in calgary, and one of my best buds live in edmonton.......at least were keeping the car building spirit alive in canada, these dam cold winters sure seem to have more of an effect when it comes to working on a resto. seems like it's almost a chore sometimes. but it's all for the love right?

if i find my topic build i'll pm you the link, chances are it's gone though.


oh, by the way....i know this is alot to ask, but i'm curious how you made your "frame rotisserie" i realize it's to engine stands, but i wouldn't mind seeing a couple better pics of it. i gotta do something similar and that seems to make the most sense to me, cause it doesn't look like you modified the stands aside from a few brackets. and seemed to work out pretty well.
my names steve by the way.

thanks


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jul 8 2009, 06:07 PM~14416268
> *Looky Here
> Got'em beat by $200
> *



nice dude!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jul 8 2009, 07:20 PM~14416945
> *yeah, i have a topic but it's been so dam long since i posted anything on it, it might not exist any more.....lol. slowly but surely right? i want to do things right, and if that means spending the time to research the info before tackling the job, so be it. i have never done this big of a resto. so i'm learning everyday.
> 
> it's funny though......i never looked at your avatar untill you had posted further on in your topic that you know a guy in edmonton, thats when i read that your in calgary, small world.....im in winnipeg......... canada's butt-hole :biggrin:
> my sister and her family own a buisness out in calgary, and one of my best buds live in edmonton.......at least were keeping the car building spirit alive in canada, these dam cold winters sure seem to have more of an effect when it comes to working on a resto. seems like it's almost a chore sometimes. but it's all for the love right?
> 
> if i find my topic build i'll pm you the link, chances are it's gone though.
> oh, by the way....i know this is alot to ask, but i'm curious how you made your "frame rotisserie" i realize it's to engine stands, but i wouldn't mind seeing a couple better pics of it. i gotta do something similar and that seems to make the most sense to me, cause it doesn't look like you modified the stands aside from a few brackets. and seemed to work out pretty well.
> my names steve by the way.
> 
> thanks
> *



Oh nice to see another Canadian boy! It seems car culture in Canada is very rare. Sometime I think about why people in Canada even spend money on cars when we can only drive them 6 or 7 months of the year. Ahhhhh well!

The Frame rotisserie was made of two engine stands and yeah I did have to modify the engine stands. Engine stands have a built in angle for when the weight of an engine is on them they don't sag. To make the rotisserie spin perfect I had to cut the base of the stands and make them perpendicular to the ground. Other than that just some home made brackets. I could take pics of it for you if you'd like?

I'm Jeff, but most everybody calls me Shibby


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

great project! i'll be following it carefully


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 9 2009, 07:25 AM~14420745
> *Oh nice to see another Canadian boy! It seems car culture in Canada is very rare. Sometime I think about why people in Canada even spend money on cars when we can only drive them 6 or 7 months of the year. Ahhhhh well!
> 
> The Frame rotisserie was made of two engine stands and yeah I did have to modify the engine stands. Engine stands have a built in angle for when the weight of an engine is on them they don't sag. To make the rotisserie spin perfect I had to cut the base of the stands and make them perpendicular to the ground. Other than that just some home made brackets. I could take pics of it for you if you'd like?
> 
> I'm Jeff, but most everybody calls me Shibby
> *


Yeah, take pics off dat rotisserie.


----------



## Lunas64

Jeffinator!!!!, I like "The Shibinator" better!!!! Looks like you found a Canada friend "eh Hoser:"!!! What will you charge me to redo my Six4?? :biggrin: Man it is hot as hell here in Phoenix AZ, supposed to be 116 degrees this weekend. I think I will keep the Lo Lo in the garage and kick it in the pool!!! keep them pics coming Bro. Let me know if you need help, I am a hella beer getter!!! LOL
Talk atcha later
Al


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2009, 07:05 PM~14427943
> *Jeffinator!!!!, I like "The Shibinator" better!!!! Looks like you found a Canada friend "eh Hoser:"!!! What will you charge me to redo my Six4?? :biggrin: Man it is hot as hell here in Phoenix AZ, supposed to be 116 degrees this weekend. I think I will keep the Lo Lo in the garage and kick it in the pool!!! keep them pics coming Bro. Let me know if you need help, I am a hella beer getter!!! LOL
> Talk atcha later
> Al
> *


that will be a long ass beer run, make sure you got enough ice.


----------



## 713ridaz

nice metal fabrication.....


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jul 9 2009, 08:06 AM~14421831
> *Yeah, take pics off dat rotisserie.
> *



It's put away at the moment but when I get it back out I'll take lot's of pics for ya!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 9 2009, 06:05 PM~14427943
> *Jeffinator!!!!, I like "The Shibinator" better!!!! Looks like you found a Canada friend "eh Hoser:"!!! What will you charge me to redo my Six4?? :biggrin: Man it is hot as hell here in Phoenix AZ, supposed to be 116 degrees this weekend. I think I will keep the Lo Lo in the garage and kick it in the pool!!! keep them pics coming Bro. Let me know if you need help, I am a hella beer getter!!! LOL
> Talk atcha later
> Al
> *




mmmm I loves my beer! You'll love our Canadian beer! 

That's fuckin insane 116 degrees! It's a hot n sunny 73 here in Calgary right now lol. And I'm sweatin my balls off lol. I would probably die if I went to AZ lol

Dude man I would love to help you re-do that beautiful 64 of yours one day.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 11 2009, 09:00 AM~14442343
> *nice metal fabrication.....
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Now I gotta finish up the lower A-Arms...


----------



## west coast ridaz

looking good


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 11 2009, 10:12 AM~14442391
> *mmmm I loves my beer! You'll love our Canadian beer!
> 
> That's fuckin insane 116 degrees! It's a hot n sunny 73 here in Calgary right now lol. And I'm sweatin my balls off lol. I would probably die if I went to AZ lol
> 
> Dude man I would love to help you re-do that beautiful 64 of yours one day.
> *


shit i'll take the heat over the cold ass winters yall be having. :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PORKY65

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  good work bro...


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 11 2009, 10:26 PM~14447275
> *shit i'll take the heat over the cold ass winters yall be having. :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya me too Bro. Cant cruise the Lo Lo in the snow with the windows down bumpin the system.


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 12 2009, 12:07 PM~14449320
> *Hell ya me too Bro. Cant cruise the Lo Lo in the snow with the windows down bumpin the system.
> *


you could use chromed out snow chains on your 13s. :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

:biggrin: lookin good! I got my interior pulled out today.

Appreciate the advice on the floors.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 12 2009, 11:15 AM~14449364
> *you could use chromed out snow chains on your 13s. :biggrin:
> *



HA HA HA LMAO!

That would be hilarious!

Yeah I would much rather have warm sunny weather everyday than winter. I might move someday?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 12 2009, 03:49 PM~14450853
> *:biggrin:  lookin good! I got my interior pulled out today.
> 
> Appreciate the advice on the floors.
> *




Nice dude! 

I forget... do you have a build thread started for your 64? If so let's have the link I wanna see it!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 13 2009, 11:49 AM~14456757
> *Nice dude!
> 
> I forget... do you have a build thread started for your 64? If so let's have the link I wanna see it!
> *


yeah there's a link in my signature! There's not much to show yet, I just got the interior yanked out. I have to drive 75 miles to work on the car right now! I'll get much more done once I get it to my own house.


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 12 2009, 10:15 AM~14449364
> *you could use chromed out snow chains on your 13s. :biggrin:
> *


Chains on 13's????LOL, thats a necklace I think, on each tire!!!!!! LOL!! But when there is 2 inches of snow on the ground, then we are scraping it !!! Like a snow plow!! Shib, come on down anytime, my door is open for you!! Beers will be cold too!!!  Bring ur 64 and we can cruise Phx side by side! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 13 2009, 04:52 PM~14461308
> *Chains on 13's????LOL,  thats a necklace I think, on each tire!!!!!! LOL!! But when there is 2 inches of snow on the ground, then we are scraping it !!! Like a snow plow!! Shib, come on down anytime, my door is open for you!! Beers will be cold too!!!  Bring ur 64 and we can cruise Phx side by side! :biggrin:
> *



I'm holdin you to that!

When my car is done I'm comin down for some cruisin. Hell maybe even before it's done


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 13 2009, 10:27 AM~14457142
> *yeah there's a link in my signature!  There's not much to show yet, I just got the interior yanked out. I have to drive 75 miles to work on the car right now! I'll get much more done once I get it to my own house.
> *



damn 75 miles? I hope you get it home soon!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 13 2009, 04:20 PM~14461603
> *I'm holdin you to that!
> 
> When my car is done I'm comin down for some cruisin. Hell maybe even before it's done
> *


Homey, this is Cruise Capital of the Lowriding Scene!!! Come on down and I will show you how we do it Arizona Style, Beers, Cars, Beers, Ladies, BBQ, Beers, Hopping, Beers, Did I mention the Cold Beers!!!! Make your way down here Shib, It will be on!!!


----------



## EL_PORKY65

hey bro what size metal did you use to smooth out the frame??


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 13 2009, 07:00 PM~14462685
> *Homey, this is Cruise Capital of the Lowriding Scene!!! Come on down and I will show you how we do it Arizona Style, Beers, Cars, Beers, Ladies, BBQ, Beers, Hopping, Beers, Did I mention the Cold Beers!!!! Make your way down here Shib, It will be on!!!
> *




oh man that's fuckin awesome! I wish our scene in Calgary (or Canada for that matter) was as awesome as what your scenes in the States are like.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by EL_PORKY65_@Jul 14 2009, 01:18 AM~14466430
> *hey bro what size metal did you use to smooth out the frame??
> *



On my frame I used 3/16" Steel Plate.

Cause I'm runnin air I didn't need the 1/4" Plate like cars on Hydraulics would need. I wrapped the top, bottom, and inside of the frame from the front cross-member to the back of the car. I also used the 3/16" Steel Plate to wrap up the bottom of the front cross-member to smooth it out. I didn't bother wrapping the outside of the frame rails. Didn't figure i would need it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Now that the front lower A-Arms were smoothed out and the new lower cups were welded on I needed to finish them off right. Since the lower cup sticks past the back of the A-Arm I decided to smooth it out with some steel...


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## livnlow713

thats some good work


----------



## Lunas64

> THAT CHIP FOOSE CAN WELD!!!! LOL BAD ASS SHIT SHIB!


----------



## Lunas64

I painted it Black Shib!!! na just a pic from a foto shoot we did a while back, my photographer is bad ass!!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 15 2009, 07:04 PM~14486946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted it Black Shib!!! na just a pic from a foto shoot we did a while back, my photographer is bad ass!!!!
> *




ohhhhh sexy! Car looks sleek in Black.


----------



## calicruising

i like it any new pics? damn got get back to mine soon . searching for someone to soda blast my inside and outside floors. will update soon.


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## Lunas64

Shibinator..... Where u be??? Dont tell me Chip and Boyd are dissin you and you cant post new pics HUH??? Or are you fully engaged in your project and cant get to the 'puter!!!!


----------



## livnlow713

whats the story with boyd ans chip? :dunno:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 18 2009, 10:26 PM~14515487
> *whats the story with boyd ans chip? :dunno:
> *


I"ve been messin with Shibby! He is doing a badass job on his build, he has all the hi tech equipment at his disposal. When he put all the pics on his build thread, there were pics of someone doing the work, but cant see the faces. Shib claims he is doin all the work. So I told him he has Chip Foose and Boyd Coddington doin his build. Those were the dudes in the pics. But Shib is talented as you can see in the pics. I call him "The Shibinator"!!! :biggrin: His car is going TTT!!!!! Shib and I have been chattin for a while. We even talk in Ebonics too according to this fella named Prohopper! Dissed all Lowriders for not using "proper" spelling here on our threads!
Huh Shib? 
I am going to a UCE CC picnic today, its only gonna be 114 degrees here in Phoenix! Black interior too!! Drink a Beer, then a water, then a beer, then a water.........Then we have a foto shoot tonite for a Lowrider Calender. Will be a long hot day!


----------



## livnlow713

yea i read what pro hopper wrote, i just laugh it off. but yea shibby gots some mad skills. 

damm 114, its not that bad here in Houston but the humidity is what makes it worse.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

awww don't you guys just know how to make me blush lol. 


I got a new woman so the weekend was mostly spent on her. I know I know....


I'm kinda pissed off cause I am a little stuck on my car for stitchin up the back end. Dynacorn hasn't yet released the 1 piece reproduction trunk floor yet! Without that floor I can't get my quarters back on! It sucks!

I didn't want to break my concentration from the back of the car, but I guess I'm gonna have to. I think I'll start smoothing out the firewall or something?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Holy fuck 114 degrees? :burn: 

Canadians evaporate in that kinda weather lol


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Damn Shib yours is comin along nice man. I got a buildup thread for my 64 on here but I'm at a stopping point till we move in three weeks. Keep up the good work man, your inspiring me to work on mine :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 20 2009, 05:41 AM~14523379
> *Damn Shib yours is comin along nice man. I got a buildup thread for my 64 on here but I'm at a stopping point till we move in three weeks. Keep up the good work man, your inspiring me to work on mine :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks dude!

Hey you should link that 64 build thread in your signature. I'd like to have a look at the thread!


----------



## EastValleyLowLow

man very admirable homie keep it up !


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by EastValleyLowLow_@Jul 24 2009, 10:13 PM~14576295
> *man very admirable homie keep it up !
> *



thanks dude!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 20 2009, 04:29 AM~14523343
> *awww don't you guys just know how to make me blush lol.
> I got a new woman so the weekend was mostly spent on her. I know I know....
> I'm kinda pissed off cause I am a little stuck on my car for stitchin up the back end. Dynacorn hasn't yet released the 1 piece reproduction trunk floor yet! Without that floor I can't get my quarters back on! It sucks!
> 
> I didn't want to break my concentration from the back of the car, but I guess I'm gonna have to. I think I'll start smoothing out the firewall or something?
> *


Ok Shib, Since we havent seen any more progress on the car and you "got new woman" lets see pics of her!!!!! :biggrin: Dont lose the car bro!!!! LOL 
Did you go to the Scrape by the Lake Show?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 25 2009, 03:02 PM~14580077
> *Ok Shib, Since we havent seen any more progress on the car and you "got  new woman" lets see pics of her!!!!! :biggrin: Dont lose the car bro!!!! LOL
> Did you go to the Scrape by the Lake Show?
> *



ha ha yeah this is her...










Naw I didn't go to Scrape by the Lake, that's in Ontario. Too far away for me at the moment. I had a look at the website though and it looks like a rad show. 

I was drivin around runnin some errands today and found a 64 SS Hardtop for sale. It's got an okay black paint job, original red interior, and has 20's on it. 

20's = :barf: 

The guy wanted 15000 for it which was wayyyyyy too much!


----------



## childforsaken

DAMN HER BOOBS COME STOCK LOL. building my body dolly this week for my 64, i wish i was half as far as you!


----------



## Lunas64

:biggrin:


> ha ha yeah this is her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw I didn't go to Scrape by the Lake, that's in Ontario. Too far away for me at the moment. I had a look at the website though and it looks like a rad show.
> 
> I was drivin around runnin some errands today and found a 64 SS Hardtop for sale. It's got an okay black paint job, original red interior, and has 20's on it.
> 
> 20's = :barf:
> 
> The guy wanted 15000 for it which was wayyyyyy too much!
> 
> Veeeery Nice Bro, Now I see why you have put the car on the back burner!!! LOL


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jul 25 2009, 05:44 PM~14580841
> *DAMN HER BOOBS COME STOCK LOL.  building my body dolly this week for my 64, i wish i was half as far as you!
> *



Ha ha no mods on my baby! 

Not like the 64 lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 25 2009, 06:43 PM~14581175
> *
> Veeeery Nice Bro, Now I see why you have put the car on the back burner!!! LOL
> *




Well it's mostly cause of the stupid trunk floor on back order. I'm so pissed about that part being in a catalouge and not available! So I'm gonna pick up a half sheet of 18 gauge early this week and start shaving and smoothing off the firewall. I've decided to run a Vintage Air heating and cooling system rather than run the stock heater. Plus with the Vintage Air I can smooth the firewall off like the hot rodders do! SHIBBY! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 26 2009, 10:58 AM~14585576
> *Well it's mostly cause of the stupid trunk floor on back order. I'm so pissed about that part being in a catalouge and not available! So I'm gonna pick up a half sheet of 18 gauge early this week and start shaving and smoothing off the firewall. I've decided to run a Vintage Air heating and cooling system rather than run the stock heater. Plus with the Vintage Air I can smooth the firewall off like the hot rodders do! SHIBBY!  :biggrin:
> *


Dont make excuses Bro. She is why u havent been in the garage!!!! I like the sleek firewall so u can add striping or a mural or the name of the car, makes it a nice touch!! :biggrin: remember, clean and shaven..........like my women!!! LOL


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 26 2009, 12:21 PM~14585686
> *Dont make excuses Bro. She is why u havent been in the garage!!!! I like the sleek firewall so u can add striping or a mural or the name of the car, makes it a nice touch!! :biggrin: remember, clean and shaven..........like my women!!! LOL
> *



yeah man I think I'm gonna have the passengers side of the firewall airbrushed. It'll be my 64 from the back with the ass down and the nose up cruisin down the Boulevard. I think that'll be the only airbrush work on my car.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 26 2009, 02:58 PM~14585576
> *Well it's mostly cause of the stupid trunk floor on back order. I'm so pissed about that part being in a catalouge and not available! So I'm gonna pick up a half sheet of 18 gauge early this week and start shaving and smoothing off the firewall. I've decided to run a Vintage Air heating and cooling system rather than run the stock heater. Plus with the Vintage Air I can smooth the firewall off like the hot rodders do! SHIBBY!  :biggrin:
> *


I've already sent him a pm with the info but if anybody else is looking for the infamous back order trunk piece, restoration world in ohio has it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 26 2009, 04:59 PM~14587339
> *I've already sent him a pm with the info but if anybody else is looking for the infamous back order trunk piece, restoration world in ohio has it.
> *



yeah dude thanks for the info on that one!

I'm gonna call them first thing Monday morning and get one here overnight! I miss working on my car!


----------



## Lunas64

Get yo ass in the garage!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here's some more progress guys!

So because my stupid trunk floor is on back order (I'm actually trying to get it from Restoration World in Dayton, Ohio now) I decided to move up front and start shaving the firewall. I'm doing a FULL shave all the way across. I'll punch a single hole for the steering column, I'm running a Vintage Air A/C system, Painless wiring system, and I'll punch the holes out for the wipers and the master cylinder. Other than that My firewall will be smoooooooooooth and clean!

Here's some shots from tonite...












First thing I did was knock off the original tabs that stuck out for the stock engine compartment wiring.









Here's my roll of template card I use.









Got the drivers side panel all cut nicely and fitting well. Dad is holding it in place.









Here is a good shot of it on the garage floor. 

I'm gonna make my firewall pieces out of 14 gauge steel. It'll warp a lot less with the thicker 14 gauge rather than a 18 or 20.









Here are both sides all cut out and perfect ready to transfer to steel.


----------



## west coast ridaz

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 28 2009, 10:40 PM~14612170
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *



thanks dude! Damn I can't wait to see this firewall all shaved, it's gonna be so purdy!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm also gonna start extending my upper A-Arms in amongst shaving the firewall. 

I'm not sure if I should go 1/2", 3/4", or 1"... Any suggestions guys?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some more progress done on the firewall! Picked up the 14 gauge steel, got it cut out to the templates. Next thing to do is cut the holes I'll need on the drivers side piece and start welding it all in...



Here's my 2 panels I bought for the firewall. They are 14 gauge steel









I taped the giant template on so I didn't mess up transferring to the steel









Here's the transferred pen lines on the steel









I used a jig saw and my band saw to cut the pieces out.









Here is the drivers side piece all cut out and ready to drill the holes into.









Here it is in the car looking sexy as fuck!









Here's the passengers side transferred to the steel









Here's both side just sitting in place to give me an idea of the look. Looks clean and sexy!


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 31 2009, 06:21 PM~14642057
> *Got some more progress done on the firewall! Picked up the 14 gauge steel, got it cut out to the templates. Next thing to do is cut the holes I'll need on the drivers side piece and start welding it all in...
> Here's my 2 panels I bought for the firewall. They are 14 gauge steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I taped the giant template on so I didn't mess up transferring to the steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the transferred pen lines on the steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a jig saw and my band saw to cut the pieces out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the drivers side piece all cut out and ready to drill the holes into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in the car looking sexy as fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the passengers side transferred to the steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's both side just sitting in place to give me an idea of the look. Looks clean and sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the firewall looks awesome cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

What?? U aint using Bondo to smooth out the firewall!!!! Come on Shib!!!
I thought u were Old School!!!! LOL 
Sup bro, jus got back from Camping this past weekend for 4 days. Beers, Fishin and a damn skunk in our campsite every nite!!
But we ate good and drank all weekend! Buuurp.......See!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Aug 2 2009, 12:50 AM~14650637
> *the firewall looks awesome cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks dude! yeah man I can't wait to see how it turns out to!

I'm gonna run the paint patterns from the roof down the dash and down the firewall. Should look fuckin sweet!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 3 2009, 08:52 PM~14666207
> *What?? U aint using Bondo to smooth out the firewall!!!! Come on Shib!!!
> I thought u were Old School!!!! LOL
> Sup bro, jus got back from Camping this past weekend for 4 days. Beers, Fishin and a damn skunk in our campsite every nite!!
> But we ate good and drank all weekend! Buuurp.......See!
> *




BONDO!? :barf: 

I'll get the lead bars out and show you how Ol Skool I can be! lol

Dude that camping sounds awesome man! I went rafting on the weekend down the Bow River through Calgary. Holy shit it was so awesome, I got seriously drunk-ass in that raft of mine lol


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 4 2009, 05:17 PM~14675058
> *thanks dude! yeah man I can't wait to see how it turns out to!
> 
> I'm gonna run the paint patterns from the roof down the dash and down the firewall. Should look fuckin sweet!
> *


what colour you planning for ya 64?


----------



## Austin Ace

Got some more progress done on the firewall! Picked up the 14 gauge steel, got it cut out to the templates. Next thing to do is cut the holes I'll need on the drivers side piece and start welding it all in...
Here's my 2 panels I bought for the firewall. They are 14 gauge steel

Here's the passengers side transferred to the steel









Here's both side just sitting in place to give me an idea of the look. Looks clean and sexy!



















Are you gonna spot weld those on now or some type of panel bond?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Aug 5 2009, 01:46 AM~14679961
> *what colour you planning for ya 64?
> *



I want the car to be dark, so what I am thinkin is do the car black, and then do all of my patterns in the Toyota Tacoma Speedway Blue. So the car will be blue in the end, but also dark under the blue? I'll do some burnished silver leafing and some other stuff. 

I was originally just gonna do it all that Speedway Blue, but then I saw this build where the guy did his car black and did his patterns in a purple and it looked really fuckin awesome. So I might do the same. 

What do you think would look better in the end?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 5 2009, 07:12 AM~14680755
> *Are you gonna spot weld those on  now or some type of panel bond?
> *




Yeah I'll most likely spot weld 2 rows of 3 spot welds all nice and even. I thought about a panel bond to reduce warping... but welds never fail on something like this. That panel bond stuff is iffy


----------



## Lunas64

Waz Up Bondonator!!! AKA Shibinator! Hows the firewall coming? Did the trunk stuff come in? Drop me a call some time, I'll PM u my #


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 5 2009, 08:19 PM~14688557
> *Waz Up Bondonator!!! AKA Shibinator! Hows the firewall coming? Did the trunk stuff come in? Drop me a call some time, I'll PM u my #
> *



Naw that stupid trunk nonsense still isn't figured out. Dynacorn still hasn't released the full trunk floor for the 64 yet... It's pissin me off! All i wanna do is put the back end of my car together!

As for the firewall I need to dig out my front fenders to test the fit the front door gap with the front fender as the front fender bolts to the now moved out shaved firewall. Anyways those front fenders are BURIED in the back of my shed. I need to get on that lol

Yeah man PM your # for sure!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 6 2009, 03:38 PM~14696672
> *Naw that stupid trunk nonsense still isn't figured out. Dynacorn still hasn't released the full trunk floor for the 64 yet... It's pissin me off! All i wanna do is put the back end of my car together!
> 
> As for the firewall I need to dig out my front fenders to test the fit the front door gap with the front fender as the front fender bolts to the now moved out shaved firewall. Anyways those front fenders are BURIED in the back of my shed. I need to get on that lol
> 
> Yeah man PM your # for sure!
> *


Well there is wayyyy more to the car u can be workning on! Keep it up. I wann see the end soon! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 6 2009, 08:11 PM~14698381
> *Well there is wayyyy more to the car u can be workning on! Keep it up. I wann see the end soon! :biggrin:
> *



yeah you're right. I gotta figure somethin else out to work on.


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 20 2009, 05:31 AM~14523352
> *Holy fuck 114 degrees?  :burn:
> 
> Canadians evaporate in that kinda weather lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TRUE DAT!!! :burn:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Aug 10 2009, 09:00 AM~14724081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TRUE DAT!!!  :burn:
> *



ha ha yeah man!

I sweat my ass off when it's 80 degrees (26 degrees celsius)


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 5 2009, 10:26 AM~14682546
> *I want the car to be dark, so what I am thinkin is do the car black, and then do all of my patterns in the Toyota Tacoma Speedway Blue. So the car will be blue in the end, but also dark under the blue? I'll do some burnished silver leafing and some other stuff.
> 
> I was originally just gonna do it all that Speedway Blue, but then I saw this build where the guy did his car black and did his patterns in a purple and it looked really fuckin awesome. So I might do the same.
> 
> What do you think would look better in the end?
> *


 i think either way would look awesome/ but 64s look so tuff in black. i think that deciding the colour sometimes is 1 of the hardest things when building a car  good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Aug 11 2009, 04:15 AM~14733443
> *i think either way would look awesome/ but 64s look so tuff in black.  i think that deciding the colour sometimes is 1 of the hardest things when building a car  good luck.  :thumbsup:
> *



oh man it took me FOREVER to decide on that Toyota Blue. It's just tough for me to do it in all blue, or black with the blue. 

it'll be a while before I need to seriously decide. We'll see what happens


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by tcg64_@Aug 11 2009, 05:45 PM~14739650
> *:thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro!

So I called Dynacorn yesterday and they told me those brand new Reproduction 64 trunk floors are on the ship containers. They arrive in L.A. and they are examined and looked over and then Dynacorn puts the flag up to all the dealerships. So hopefully I'll be seeing this trunk floor in a month or less. 

Then I can actually hit my car with both barrels and get some fuckin work done. 

On another note I have begun extending the upper A-Arms. I'm not sure weather to got 1/2" or 5/8" or 3/4's. Any suggestions?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 20 2009, 09:57 AM~14826462
> *thanks bro!
> 
> So I called Dynacorn yesterday and they told me those brand new Reproduction 64 trunk floors are on the ship containers. They arrive in L.A. and they are examined and looked over and then Dynacorn puts the flag up to all the dealerships. So hopefully I'll be seeing this trunk floor in a month or less.
> 
> Then I can actually hit my car with both barrels and get some fuckin work done.
> 
> On another note I have begun extending the upper A-Arms. I'm not sure weather to got 1/2" or 5/8" or 3/4's. Any suggestions?
> *


 I was going to do 3/4 but like everybody else told me, if you do only 3/4 you might as well do a full inch. You can always shim it down if you want to get it back to 3/4 but its better than doing them 3/4 being finished and wishing you had a little more poke after you did all that work.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2009, 09:08 AM~14826545
> *I was going to do 3/4 but like everybody else told me, if you do only 3/4 you might as well do a full inch. You can always shim it down if you want to get it back to 3/4 but its better than doing them 3/4 being finished and wishing you had a little more poke after you did all that work.
> *



Yeah that's awesome how the uppers mount so you can shim them back!

This extension (just to get it clear in my head) is for slamming the car and getting rid of the negative camber right?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 20 2009, 10:47 AM~14826877
> *Yeah that's awesome how the uppers mount so you can shim them back!
> 
> This extension (just to get it clear in my head) is for slamming the car and getting rid of the negative camber right?
> *


yea when it has stock a arms when you lock it up it butterflies nasty, when you have extended a arms and its locked up, the sit straight, similar when you do the opposite and lay it all the way out, gets rid of the camber.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I MITE GO 1.5 ON MY ARMS ON THE 4


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2009, 09:52 AM~14826921
> *yea when it has stock a arms when you lock it up it butterflies nasty, when you have extended a arms and its locked up, the sit straight, similar when you do the opposite and lay it all the way out, gets rid of the camber.
> *



okay cool yeah that's what I thought it was for. 

damn Crawling you're gonna go an inch and a half? I figure 1 inch sounds about right for me. Now...

Do you guys re-enforce the Upper A Arm with 1/8" 3/16" or 1/4" plate?


----------



## ABES1963

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Aug 20 2009, 04:08 PM~14830870
> *Nice work :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 20 2009, 03:39 PM~14831247
> *Thanks bro!
> *


Sup Shib? How you been. NOW GET THE DAMN TRUNK FLOOR IN ALREADY!!! LOL


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 20 2009, 08:34 PM~14833783
> *Sup Shib? How you been. NOW GET THE DAMN TRUNK FLOOR IN ALREADY!!! LOL
> *



Ha ha fuckin Dynacorn and their empty promises! 

I did however get some work done tonite! I decided yet again to get back on the suspension that i haven't finished yet. So I decided to start extending my upper A-Arms.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started building the jig to extend my Upper A Arms


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I am gonna extend my uppers by 1 inch so I cut a strip of 1/8" thick x 1 inch Steel to use as my filler.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

To ensure the position of the ears I tack weld them to the Angle Iron jig I made. This way once I cut my A-Arm off the ears stay in perfect place.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

This is the line where I will cut the A-Arm off. The line is a half inch away from the bushing opening to ensure I have enough room to grind, but it's still within the ear of the Arm that comes out straight.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Rather than using a messy cutoff disk I decided to cut it super clean the "Old School" way. With a Hack-Saw.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I started by bending my 1 inch filler piece 90 degrees and tacking it into place. From there I will tack and bend the rest of the filler as I go.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here are some of the welds ground down.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm gonna get the other A-Arm to the same point as this one then I'll start wrapping them. 

I'm still not sure what thickness of steel I need to use to wrap these bad boys. Do you guys wrap with 1/8" 3/16" or 1/4" ???


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 20 2009, 10:18 PM~14835055
> *I'm gonna get the other A-Arm to the same point as this one then I'll start wrapping them.
> 
> I'm still not sure what thickness of steel I need to use to wrap these bad boys. Do you guys wrap with 1/8" 3/16" or 1/4" ???
> *


Just run 1/4 that way you know your safe, even if it is bagged and your not gonna hop it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Aug 20 2009, 10:30 PM~14835174
> *Just run 1/4 that way you know your safe, even if it is bagged and your not gonna hop it.
> *



It's just that 1/4" is so effin hard to work with. I know 1/8" is definetly a little too thin, but they were 1/8" originally?

I'm thinkin 3/16" is the happy medium, but if everybody agrees 1/4" is the way to go... then I guess I'll do it that way?


----------



## Lunas64

> Here are some of the welds ground down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shibinator got some Skillz!! damn Bro, If yo have another set, make them for me and I will gladly pay u for them!! Chip Foose Who??? Looks bad ass!!
> What about the trunk Homey!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> *Shibinator got some Skillz!! damn Bro, If yo have another set, make them for me and I will gladly pay u for them!! Chip Foose Who??? Looks bad ass!!
> What about the trunk Homey!!!! *



I don't have another set on had, but if I got a set you'd down for me to make you some?

Well I called Dyancorn 2 days ago and the guy on the phone said that the trunk floors were on the ship containers coming to Cali. He said after they arrive they will go over them and then raise the flag to the dealerships. So hopefully I'm looking at a month or less away from getting it.


----------



## Lunas64

> I don't have another set on had, but if I got a set you'd down for me to make you some?
> 
> Well I called Dyancorn 2 days ago and the guy on the phone said that the trunk floors were on the ship containers coming to Cali. He said after they arrive they will go over them and then raise the flag to the dealerships. So hopefully I'm looking at a month or less away from getting it.
> 
> Yes I would want a set. I first need to figure what the shipping price would be and your cost. You do a hell of a job. When I lock up, I "butterfly" out, looks ugly. So extending makes a diference. Let me know sometime.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Al


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> I don't have another set on had, but if I got a set you'd down for me to make you some?
> 
> Well I called Dyancorn 2 days ago and the guy on the phone said that the trunk floors were on the ship containers coming to Cali. He said after they arrive they will go over them and then raise the flag to the dealerships. So hopefully I'm looking at a month or less away from getting it.
> 
> Yes I would want a set. I first need to figure what the shipping price would be and your cost. You do a hell of a job. When I lock up, I "butterfly" out, looks ugly. So extending makes a diference. Let me know sometime.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I know what you mean about the butterfly thing, it doesn't look right.
Click to expand...


----------



## Black64s

Man you should weld some studs to the firewall plates and get them chromed that would be sick, oh and nice job on your a arm extensions, I did 1 inch as well I like the look and handling. Keep up the great pics and work...





> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 31 2009, 06:21 PM~14642057
> *Got some more progress done on the firewall! Picked up the 14 gauge steel, got it cut out to the templates. Next thing to do is cut the holes I'll need on the drivers side piece and start welding it all in...
> Here's my 2 panels I bought for the firewall. They are 14 gauge steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I taped the giant template on so I didn't mess up transferring to the steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the transferred pen lines on the steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a jig saw and my band saw to cut the pieces out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the drivers side piece all cut out and ready to drill the holes into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in the car looking sexy as fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the passengers side transferred to the steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's both side just sitting in place to give me an idea of the look. Looks clean and sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Aug 23 2009, 07:39 PM~14858133
> *Man you should weld some studs to the firewall plates and get them chromed that would be sick, oh and nice job on your a arm extensions, I did 1 inch as well  I like the look and handling.  Keep up the great pics and work...
> *



Thanks bro I appreciate that! Is that you 64 in your avatar picture?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the extending done on the 2nd A-Arm tonite!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Time to start wrapping! :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

:thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

Nice work cuz :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Damn shibby you got down on them extensions.


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 25 2009, 05:31 AM~14873106
> *Time to start wrapping!  :biggrin:
> *


SHIB FOOSE!!!! Get to Wrappin Homie!!!!Or are you Boyd Shibbington!!! LOL
Man you do some kick ass work !!! :biggrin: 
This weekend we are throwing our Lowrider Supreme Clothing Show n Shine here in AZ. Hoppers, Rappers ,Models, Cars, DJ's, Videographers....... Its gonna be off the hook!!! :cheesy: 
When we post the pics, I will let you know where they are. 
I am getting my car silver leafed next week. We have the Az Super Show in Sept.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Aug 26 2009, 07:57 PM~14892304-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Aug 26 2009, 08:14 PM~14892470
> *Nice work cuz :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks guys!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 26 2009, 08:15 PM~14892480
> *Damn shibby you got down on them extensions.
> *


Yeah Skim! Yo man I have never done upper extensions before, but it seemed to go really smooth. The lip that goes 90 degrees flowed really nice from the ears to the extensions to the rest of the A-Arm on one of them, but on the other I had to get the torch out and straighten it out a bit. 

Now I have a bit of a dilemma. I forgot which A-Frame goes on which side, but even worse... I forgot which cross-shaft goes where? i don't know if it would help seeing yours cause you have modified your crass-shafts with the half coil right? To clear the Cylinder? Do you have any pics of stock assembled uppers?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14893044
> *SHIB FOOSE!!!! Get to Wrappin Homie!!!!Or are you Boyd Shibbington!!! LOL
> Man you do some kick ass work !!!  :biggrin:
> This weekend we are throwing our Lowrider Supreme Clothing Show n Shine here in AZ. Hoppers, Rappers ,Models, Cars, DJ's, Videographers....... Its gonna be off the hook!!! :cheesy:
> When we post the pics, I will let you know where they are.
> I am getting my car silver leafed next week. We have the Az Super Show in Sept.
> *



Ha ha it's just plain ol' Shibby lol. Ha ha but I love hearing it :biggrin: 

Ahhhhhh dude I would KILL to come down to a show like that. We don't have NOTHING like that in Calgary. I can't wait to see pics of that show! That's awesome to hear you're getting some silver leafing done on your ride! Do you have something in mind or are you just gonna let the guy do what he wants?

Yeah man I did a shit load of painting tonite. I am fixing my tattoo artists truck. One of his kids fucked up his truck lol, backed up into the side of the garage or something? I got it finished tonite, after it was done I started cutting out the templates for the wrapping. Should be continuing it tomorrow night. Here's some pics of the trucks fix, I took a lot of pictures, but I'll just post a few...


----------



## Lunas64

Shib Foose, check out our event last night on Lowrider General in the AZ Side Thread. Its was fuken sik!!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 30 2009, 10:38 AM~14926320
> *Shib Foose, check out our event last night on Lowrider General in the AZ Side Thread. Its was fuken sik!!!!
> *



I'm going to check it out right now!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

got that pan yet?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 30 2009, 03:20 PM~14927888
> *got that pan yet?
> *



Naw man it's still not here!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 30 2009, 06:31 PM~14927947
> *Naw man it's still not here!
> *


if you don't have one by the 18th when I'm laid off and have more time I'll see what I can do for you. The one that's in my car and the one in my extra rear clip both need the center drop pan.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 30 2009, 03:41 PM~14927991
> *if you don't have one by the 18th when I'm laid off and have more time I'll see what I can do for you. The one that's in my car and the one in my extra rear clip both need the center drop pan.
> *



Well I called Dynacorn and they said it wouldn't be too much longer. Who knows how long that's gonna be?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Guess what I just found....

It's 10 minutes outside of Calgary and is in MINT shape! I'm gonna try to sell my Sierra and buy this car for a daily.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started building the side re-enforcing plates for my upper A-Arms


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

I've got the King Daddy Vertical band saw at work, made cutting out those side re-enforcing plates a breeze!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The next step was to cut the hole out for the bushing with a hole saw.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Then with some Oxy Acetylene and lot's of C Clamps I bent them into shape. I button welded them on the side of the stock A-Arm and tacked them all over the place in spots. I don't want to fully weld these on until the top re-enforcing plate is on as well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Now the side re-enforcing plates are all tacked and button welded into place. Now time for the top plate and lot's of smoothing. I should have the top plates on in the next couple of days.


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 31 2009, 06:31 PM~14941521
> *Now the side re-enforcing plates are all tacked and button welded into place. Now time for the top plate and lot's of smoothing. I should have the top plates on in the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats my set right Boyd Shibbington?? Man thats nice ass work. 
Thanks for psting the pics on my thread Bro. There are more videos coming soon , keep a lookiut on the Az Side!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 31 2009, 07:36 PM~14941591
> *Thats my set right Boyd Shibbington?? Man thats nice ass work.
> Thanks for psting the pics on my thread Bro. There are more videos coming soon , keep a lookiut on the Az Side!!!
> *



Ha ha that's my set! Knock on wood, but damn for never doing this before it sure is going smooth. Thanks dude!

Yeah man I would love to see some more videos! I wanna see some vids of your 64!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Okay... So remember up above how I fixed and painted my tattoo artists truck that got into a bit of a dinger? Well here are the results of 5 hours in the chair today. 

The one and only James Tex
http://deadlytattoos.com/home.html


----------



## Skim

got damn, i think you are the first to comfortably post pics of ones own ass in project rides. lol, seriously though, thats a lot of work. Maybe I missed it but is he doing your whole back for that tiny ass dent? if so, you came up!


----------



## Maximus1959

God damn! I clicked on this topic to check out a 64' and I'm looking at some dudes ass cheeks! WTF...I think I will go to bed now!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 1 2009, 10:58 PM~14956249
> *God damn! I clicked on this topic to check out a 64' and I'm looking at some dudes ass cheeks!  WTF...I think I will go to bed now!
> *


Ya, I agree, Shib, you just lost your Homey Card bro!!! I was expecting the A Arms to be fully wrappped on top and I see this WHIIIIIIITE ASS!!!!! You coulda made the Tat a tad smaller so the Whole Layitlow People didnt have to see this!!!

It is a Badass Tat tho!!! hno: :banghead:  :barf: :nono: :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :machinegun: :werd: :loco:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

HA HA yeah sorry bout the ass guys. 

Yeah Skim that dent and paint worked out to about a 1200 dollar job. 5 hours in the chair ended up being 900 so it worked out perfect for me. This back piece is fuckin bad-ass!

I should be finishing the A-Arms tonite guys. I gotta figure out how to put the top plate on and still have the ball joint bolt in the right spot. Do you guys have to cut a chunk out of the A-Arm in order to curve the re-enforcing plate around the ball joint?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 2 2009, 08:49 AM~14957545
> *I should be finishing the A-Arms tonite guys. I gotta figure out how to put the top plate on and still have the ball joint bolt in the right spot. Do you guys have to cut a chunk out of the A-Arm in order to curve the re-enforcing plate around the ball joint?
> *


on mine its one solid piece over the top, curved to fit then he 'hole saw' cut out the hole for the balljoint from the stock hole on the underside, welded up the 3 stock rivet holes and redrilled them with 4 small holes so I could run the G body 'unbreakable' ball joints from NAPA. drop a G body balljoint in there and mark the 4 holes and drill away.


----------



## Skim




----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 1 2009, 11:38 PM~14955720
> *Okay... So remember up above how I fixed and painted my tattoo artists truck that got into a bit of a dinger? Well here are the results of 5 hours in the chair today.
> 
> The one and only James Tex
> http://deadlytattoos.com/home.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SKIM turned me on to this..., fuckin sick azz work bro!!! You came up fo sho!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 31 2009, 07:31 PM~14941521
> *Now the side re-enforcing plates are all tacked and button welded into place. Now time for the top plate and lot's of smoothing. I should have the top plates on in the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome stuff you got some skills :0


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 2 2009, 04:38 AM~14955720
> *Okay... So remember up above how I fixed and painted my tattoo artists truck that got into a bit of a dinger? Well here are the results of 5 hours in the chair today.
> 
> The one and only James Tex
> http://deadlytattoos.com/home.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's another tatt idea for ya minus the nazi shit but you can keep'em if ya want


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2009, 10:55 PM~14966714
> *on mine its one solid piece over the top, curved to fit then he 'hole saw' cut out the hole for the balljoint from the stock hole on the underside, welded up the 3 stock rivet holes and redrilled them with 4 small holes so I could run the G body 'unbreakable' ball joints from NAPA. drop a G body balljoint in there and mark the 4 holes and drill away.
> *



Do you think it's really worth getting the G-Body joints when I'm running air though? I'm running a rank air system, but nothing like Hydraulics. I dunno?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Sep 3 2009, 05:04 AM~14967514
> *SKIM turned me on to this..., fuckin sick azz work bro!!! You came up fo sho!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man!

You like the tattoos? The 64? Or both? lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Sep 3 2009, 06:05 AM~14967738
> *awesome stuff you got some skills  :0
> *



Thanks man I really appreciate that!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 3 2009, 06:48 AM~14967948
> *Here's another tatt idea for ya minus the nazi shit but you can keep'em if ya want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HA HA HA omg what is that? That's like a gay *********** pride tattoo? LOL

Oh man some people have no taste in ink


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 31 2009, 07:29 PM~14941493
> *Then with some Oxy Acetylene and lot's of C Clamps I bent them into shape. I button welded them on the side of the stock A-Arm and tacked them all over the place in spots. I don't want to fully weld these on until the top re-enforcing plate is on as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So you ended up going with the 1/4" plate?


----------



## Lunas64

> Here's another tatt idea for ya minus the nazi shit but you can keep'em if ya want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shib has that tat on his stomach already !!!!! LOL riiiight above his peirced belly button!!!
> Sorry Shib I couldnt resist!!!! We still Homeys right Bro? :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 3 2009, 07:01 PM~14974881
> *So you ended up going with the 1/4" plate?
> *



No it's 3/16" Plate


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> *Shib has that tat on his stomach already !!!!! LOL riiiight above his peirced belly button!!!
> Sorry Shib I couldnt resist!!!! We still Homeys right Bro? :biggrin:*


Ha ha yeah we're still Homies bro. I am pretty heavily tattooed though lol

I'm about the furthest thing from a *********** piece of shit there is. In Calgary I'm not much a of G'd up lookin' character, I'm kinda Rockabilly. Anyways in that scene there are so many little *********** *******. I wanna line them up against a wall and shoot them with their own shit lol. But we don't have to get into that crap...

Let's keep it about the cars right?


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 3 2009, 11:44 PM~14978169
> *Ha ha yeah we're still Homies bro. I am pretty heavily tattooed though lol
> 
> I'm about the furthest thing from a *********** piece of shit there is. In Calgary I'm not much a of G'd up lookin' character, I'm kinda Rockabilly. Anyways in that scene there are so many little *********** *******. I wanna line them up against a wall and shoot them with their own shit lol. But we don't have to get into that crap...
> 
> Let's keep it about the cars right?
> *


HELL YA ABOUT THE CARS!!! BUT THE INK IS TITE!
CHECK OUT OUR LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEO WORLD PREMIER TONITE, AZ SIDE ABOUT 7PM. I HAVENT SEEN IT, THEY SAY IT CAME OUT BADASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 4 2009, 05:13 PM~14983964
> *HELL YA ABOUT THE CARS!!! BUT THE INK IS TITE!
> CHECK OUT OUR LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEO WORLD PREMIER TONITE, AZ SIDE ABOUT 7PM. I HAVENT SEEN IT, THEY SAY IT CAME OUT BADASS!!! :biggrin:
> *



ahhh yeah man I'll check that out for sure!

by the way I like the new avatar picture you got of your car, looks awesome!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 4 2009, 04:42 PM~14984155
> *ahhh yeah man I'll check that out for sure!
> 
> by the way I like the new avatar picture you got of your car, looks awesome!
> *


THANKS BRO. I HAD THE BLACK PIC, BUT I LIKE THE RED ONE BETTER. THIS ONE SHOWS THE TRUNK TOO, NOT THAT U CAN SEE IT MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 4 2009, 05:54 PM~14984237
> *THANKS BRO. I HAD THE BLACK PIC, BUT I LIKE THE RED ONE BETTER. THIS ONE SHOWS THE TRUNK TOO, NOT THAT U CAN SEE IT MUCH :biggrin:
> *



yeah I'm diggin the colour pic as well!

Damn I gotta get out there and work on my car, I'm falling behind


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

lookin good good luck with the build


----------



## STLLO64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Lookin great bro keep up the great work


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 4 2009, 06:35 PM~14984872
> *yeah I'm diggin the colour pic as well!
> 
> Damn I gotta get out there and work on my car, I'm falling behind
> *


GET OF THE COMPUTER AND IN THE SHOP HOMEY!!!! :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT U DO NEXT!!! NO TATS PLZ....*WINK*


----------



## Lunas64

Check out Pert 2 of out LS Event at
Bigmandoaz.com check out the hopping action and the ass too!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 3 2009, 06:21 PM~14974010
> *Thanks man!
> 
> You like the tattoos? The 64? Or both? lol
> *


naw GarageArtGuy is a proffesional tattoo artist himself. He has his own studio called Garage Art Studios in Longview, Tx.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 3 2009, 06:20 PM~14974003
> *Do you think it's really worth getting the G-Body joints when I'm running air though? I'm running a rank air system, but nothing like Hydraulics. I dunno?
> *


not necessarily, I forgot you were running air.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 07:08 PM~14998761
> *naw GarageArtGuy is a proffesional tattoo artist himself. He has his own studio called Garage Art Studios in Longview, Tx.
> *



oh that's awesome! Would he have a website I could check out some of his work?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2009, 07:09 PM~14998770
> *not necessarily, I forgot you were running air.
> *



I'm gonna play with the air a lot, but I doubt I'll be bustin' ball joints. At least I hope I don't lol


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 8 2009, 06:39 AM~15011710
> *I'm gonna play with the air a lot, but I doubt I'll be bustin' ball joints. At least I hope I don't lol
> *


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ha ha it's gonna be a rank air system though....

lol I might be bustin em? Who knows. 

Alright so i am picking up some more steel tomorrow to finish those A-Arms. It's been taking too long to finish these things. I should have some new pics up tomorrow for everybody. I'm gonna call Dynacorn tomorrow as well and find out where the fuck my reproduction trunk floor is at.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 8 2009, 01:38 AM~15011707
> *oh that's awesome! Would he have a website I could check out some of his work?
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *garageartguy*

:0 hno:


----------



## garageartguy

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 8 2009, 01:38 AM~15011707
> *oh that's awesome! Would he have a website I could check out some of his work?
> *


NOTHING MUCH TO LOOK @ COMPARED TO WHAT YOUR ARTIST IS DOING BUT I HAVE MY SHARE OF FUN TRYING! :biggrin: THERE'S A MYSPACE LINK @ THE BOTTOM OF THIS POST! I'D LIKE TO COME UP THERE & GET SOME WORK DONE BY JAMES IF YOU COULD HOOK THAT UP!?! :h5: I'D LIKE TO SEE YOUR RIDE WHILE I'M THERE TOO!?! :dunno:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Sep 8 2009, 11:49 PM~15023352
> *NOTHING MUCH TO LOOK @ COMPARED TO WHAT YOUR ARTIST IS DOING BUT I HAVE MY SHARE OF FUN TRYING!  :biggrin:  THERE'S A MYSPACE LINK @ THE BOTTOM OF THIS POST! I'D LIKE TO COME UP THERE & GET SOME WORK DONE BY JAMES IF YOU COULD HOOK THAT UP!?!  :h5:  I'D LIKE TO SEE YOUR RIDE WHILE I'M THERE TOO!?!  :dunno:
> *



Tex is always hosting guest artists in his shop. I also heard Calgary might be having another tattoo convention very soon. Your best bet to hook up with him is to call the shop and talk to him personally. I think the number is on the website. Call around 10am to 11am Mountain Time when the shop opens or something? He'll probably wanna see some of your work or something? I'm good friends with the guy, but not on a business end. I do all of his paint work for him. A custom Light Table, his '65 Triumph Tiger, his 1930 Model A hot rod, his daily that he busts up all the time lol. 

You're more than welcome to come over to my place and drink some Canadian beer and hang out. Check the cars out, show you some killer Calgary night life.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the top plates in motion. I'm gonna bring them to work tomorrow to cut them out in that King Daddy vertical bandsaw I got. Should have the plates tacked on by tomorrow night.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the plates cut at work today and got them tacked onto the A-Arms! VERY EXCITING!


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

hey bro the first pic is befor i cut the new qaurter it has a good gap all the way around untill you get to the cove trim and then it touches the second pic is after i cut the qaurter on the other side and now it even gap all the way around didnt have any pics with the tail light coves in i hope this helps


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Sep 10 2009, 07:47 PM~15044503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro the first pic is befor i cut the new qaurter it has a good gap all the way around untill you get to the cove trim and then it touches the second pic is after i cut the qaurter on the other side and now it even gap all the way around didnt have any pics with the tail light coves in i hope this helps
> *



that does help! Thank you very much for the info, I'll be sure to watch that when it comes time for my quarter to go back on. 

I called the shop in Calgary today to find out what was up with my trunk floor and still no answers. I'm starting to get really pissed off and this whole situation. I want my fuckin trunk floor!


----------



## Skim

I cant wait to see how the a arms turn out. They look good.


----------



## FIJIRIDE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 10 2009, 07:12 PM~15043991
> *Got the plates cut at work today and got them tacked onto the A-Arms! VERY EXCITING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is sick bro!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2009, 10:47 PM~15047107
> *I cant wait to see how the a arms turn out. They look good.
> *



Thanks Skim!

Yeah I'm gonna take them to work tomorrow to weld them up. I've got this AWESOME Lincoln fluxcore 220 mig that lays incredible beads with no spatter. 

I'm gonna build a little teardrop shaped piece to go in that one part where the ball joint sits. Weld it in and smooth it all out. 

After these upper arms are done I am gonna take a lot of time smoothing them and the lowers out to get them rough prep'd for Chrome. I'll bolt them all back on the car before I send them out and take some pictures. I can't wait to see what it all looks like in the end.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Sep 10 2009, 10:50 PM~15047134
> *This is sick bro!
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

Bad ass build shit gonna look good arms look awsome I need to get a saw like that I use my plasma on everything but that makes it super clean with the saw


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 11 2009, 05:26 AM~15047458
> *Thanks Skim!
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna take them to work tomorrow to weld them up. I've got this AWESOME Lincoln fluxcore 220 mig that lays incredible beads with no spatter.
> 
> I'm gonna build a little teardrop shaped piece to go in that one part where the ball joint sits. Weld it in and smooth it all out.
> 
> After these upper arms are done I am gonna take a lot of time smoothing them and the lowers out to get them rough prep'd for Chrome. I'll bolt them all back on the car before I send them out and take some pictures. I can't wait to see what it all looks like in the end.
> *


Thats where its at. I love the way fluxcore lays. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Sep 11 2009, 06:46 AM~15048580
> *Bad ass build shit gonna look good arms look awsome I need to get a saw like that I use my plasma on everything but that makes it super clean with the saw
> *



That vertical Bandsaw I got at work is sooo sick!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 11 2009, 06:54 AM~15048616
> *Thats where its at. I love the way fluxcore lays. :thumbsup:
> *



oh heck yeah man! We just got this thing so I started trying it out and it's incredible! The weirdest thing about it is there is no outside cup for it. Hard to get use to, but ZERO spatter, and such clean welds.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 11 2009, 03:21 PM~15049797
> *oh heck yeah man! We just got this thing so I started trying it out and it's incredible! The weirdest thing about it is there is no outside cup for it. Hard to get use to, but ZERO spatter, and such clean welds.
> *


I dunno, I would think if you can MIG pretty good, fluxcore would be a breeze. I would always prefer using fluxcore over MIG and using TIG whenever its convenient, I'm a licensed welder so that may just be me. I'm also a genius when it comes to TIG welding too. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 11 2009, 09:46 AM~15050091
> *I dunno, I would think if you can MIG pretty good, fluxcore would be a breeze. I would always prefer using fluxcore over MIG and using TIG whenever its convenient, I'm a licensed welder so that may just be me. I'm also a genius when it comes to TIG welding too. :biggrin:
> *



I just started learning how to TIG about a year ago. I work at a Technical College in Calgary. Southern Alberta Institute of Technology. I took beginners TIG about a year ago and it helped me 10 fold. I am pretty good, but nowhere NEAR what some of my welder buddies can do. Any TIG work I need I usually go to them. 

By the way I took my A-Arms to work today and started welding them up with that Fluxcore MIG, surprisingly didn't like the way it was going. I think I am gonna bring them back home and do it with my regular 220 MIG


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 11 2009, 07:37 PM~15052572
> *I just started learning how to TIG about a year ago. I work at a Technical College in Calgary. Southern Alberta Institute of Technology. I took beginners TIG about a year ago and it helped me 10 fold. I am pretty good, but nowhere NEAR what some of my welder buddies can do. Any TIG work I need I usually go to them.
> 
> By the way I took my A-Arms to work today and started welding them up with that Fluxcore MIG, surprisingly didn't like the way it was going. I think I am gonna bring them back home and do it with my regular 220 MIG
> *


Well, to me the hardest part of using TIG was using the filler rod but if you got the technique down pack and not too big of a gap between the parts to be welded, TIG will be your friend. I'll have to go to my old job and find some of my old work and show ya.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 11 2009, 03:38 PM~15053847
> *Well, to me the hardest part of using TIG was using the filler rod but if you got the technique down pack and not too big of a gap between the parts to be welded, TIG will be your friend. I'll have to go to my old job and find some of my old work and show ya.
> *



yeah man I'd love to see it!

I knew a guy that use to use a Metronome to add filler rod


----------



## ShibbyShibby

This was a pass with the Fluxcore Mig


----------



## ShibbyShibby

This was a pass with my 220 Hardwire Mig at home:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got most of the Uppers welded up, but I had to quit early to go out drinkin!  

I'll finish welding them tomorrow and start polishing them down.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

BAD ASS BUILD BRO, YOU HAVE MAD SKILLS ON THE WELDER


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Sep 11 2009, 07:02 PM~15055786-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got most of the Uppers welded up, but I had to quit early to go out drinkin!
> 
> I'll finish welding them tomorrow and start polishing them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Sep 11 2009, 07:03 PM~15055797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good man :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

Yeah man, I like the way you're welding. Keeping that metal clean, is an absolute must to get really nice welds. I've seen guys do very little prep work on the metal before they lay a bead and when they do and try to grind it smooth you have lil gas bubbles and stuff. Metal prep, will save you alotta time when grinding down because you more than likely won't have to make a second pass, depending on how good you are.


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 10 2009, 10:44 PM~15047079
> *that does help! Thank you very much for the info, I'll be sure to watch that when it comes time for my quarter to go back on.
> 
> I called the shop in Calgary today to find out what was up with my trunk floor and still no answers. I'm starting to get really pissed off and this whole situation. I want my fuckin trunk floor!
> *


just do the two piece on the trunk floor,,i wait for six months and it was the same ole shit back order,,,its on the boat crap,,,,


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

lookin good shibby! I got some fender skirts, ordered my assembly manual, bout to start compiling some parts and get crackin!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Sep 12 2009, 01:00 AM~15055767-->
> 
> 
> 
> This was a pass with my 220 Hardwire Mig at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Sep 12 2009, 12:59 AM~15055759
> *This was a pass with the Fluxcore Mig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, I can see the difference. I know this minister that can weld those up so nice to the point where you wouldn't have to grind at all(no B/S). He works at this place this makes the frames and other structural components for those land movers(I think thats what its called). That place is all about the welding cosmetics, your welds absolutely have to be "purdy", in order to pass inspection, no exceptions. Sometimes those fools gotta do a 10-12 ft one time pass :0 .
They make structural parts for these trucks..
GDqLp7DmL4g&feature=related


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 12 2009, 03:23 PM~15061479
> *just do the two piece on the trunk floor,,i wait for six months and it was the same ole shit back order,,,its on the boat crap,,,,
> *



YES!!!!!! Fuck I called Dyan corn and "oh it's on the boat"

I might end up just doing the two piece pretty soon


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Sep 11 2009, 07:15 PM~15055915
> *BAD ASS BUILD BRO, YOU HAVE MAD SKILLS ON THE WELDER
> *



Thanks dude!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Sep 12 2009, 12:47 PM~15060668
> *Looking good man :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 12 2009, 03:29 PM~15061505
> *Yeah, I can see the difference. I know this minister that can weld those up so nice to the point where you wouldn't have to grind at all(no B/S). He works at this place this makes the frames and other structural components for those land movers(I think thats what its called). That place is all about the welding cosmetics, your welds absolutely have to be "purdy", in order to pass inspection, no exceptions. Sometimes those fools gotta do a 10-12 ft one time pass :0 .
> They make structural parts for these trucks..
> GDqLp7DmL4g&feature=related
> *



Oh I know that kind of welding. I've got some buddies that can do some amazing Titanium welding


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 12 2009, 03:28 PM~15061496
> *lookin good shibby! I got some fender skirts, ordered my assembly manual, bout to start compiling some parts and get crackin!
> *



you got the car home yet man?

hey what did those skirts end up runnin ya? I'm thinkin I might buy some for my car


----------



## lgh1157

Wow, i just went through this whole thread, amazing work man . . . . . . . very inspiring !

Keep us updated

L


----------



## west coast ridaz

looking good


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lgh1157_@Sep 12 2009, 03:48 PM~15061594
> *Wow, i just went through this whole thread, amazing work man . . . . . . .  very inspiring !
> 
> Keep
> 
> L
> *



thanks man!

I can't wait to get back on the body and finish it up! I take way too many pictures lol


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

Ya bro get the 2 piece trunk fuck waiting I did the 2 piece and it came out great I'll post some pics on my build tonight just finished all the metal work except the in side floors sunday I hope I get my interior floors done this week TTT for this build


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Sep 14 2009, 10:21 AM~15075907
> *Ya bro get the 2 piece trunk fuck waiting I did the 2 piece and it came out great I'll post some pics on my build tonight just finished all the metal work except the in side floors sunday I hope I get my interior floors done this week TTT for this build
> *



yeah see the thing I don't understand is that the new Dynacorn 1 piece isn't actually a "1 piece" floor. It's made up of the 2 piece with the drops attached and the back brace in place. Dynacorn makes and offers all those pieces individually but they're draggin their asses on getting it all together. I'm gonna call them right now and find out, if I get bad news I think I am just gonna say fuck it and build the 2 piece.


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice build great work


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2009, 11:45 AM~15076612
> *nice build great work
> *



thanks man!


----------



## dekay24

nice build up dude, most deffinetly doing it right. :0 

i guess i gotta keep up on what the alberta guys are doin


----------



## littlerascle59

Somebody had a one piece floor pan for sale in the classified section, I'm gonna see if I can find a link.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

sup shibby!!!

my car should be blasted with new floors and in epoxy within a month or two!


----------



## Lunas64

Whatcha think about my New Logo Shib!!! :biggrin: Your Arms are bad ass Bro!!


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 14 2009, 11:14 AM~15076348
> *yeah see the thing I don't understand is that the new Dynacorn 1 piece isn't actually a "1 piece" floor. It's made up of the 2 piece with the drops attached and the back brace in place. Dynacorn makes and offers all those pieces individually but they're draggin their asses on getting it all together. I'm gonna call them right now and find out, if I get bad news I think I am just gonna say fuck it and build the 2 piece.
> *


and its also cheaper....


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Sep 14 2009, 03:22 PM~15078647
> *nice build up dude, most deffinetly doing it right. :0
> 
> i guess i gotta keep up on what the alberta guys are doin
> *




ahhhhh nice to see a Canadian pop in for a visit! Thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 14 2009, 03:29 PM~15078712
> *Somebody had a one piece floor pan for sale in the classified section, I'm gonna see if I can find a link.
> *



oh man that would be awesome!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI+Sep 14 2009, 06:17 PM~15080658-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup shibby!!!
> 
> my car should be blasted with new floors and in epoxy within a month or two!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713ridaz_@Sep 14 2009, 07:14 PM~15081359
> *and its also cheaper....
> *




ahh wicked dude! I can't wait to see it! I love when the cars get into primer! It's such a big step. If I can get this trunk problem figured out there is no reason I can't have my car into paint by Christmas.

yeah Ridaz it is cheaper. It's something like 150 bucks cheaper. The thing is... and not that I'm lazy... but the 1 piece is FULLY assembled and ready to go. Otherwise I gotta put the brace on, the drop pieces, and make sure they are all in the correct spot. It's soooooooooooo much easier if I can just buy the 1 piece


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 14 2009, 07:02 PM~15081253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha think about my New Logo Shib!!! :biggrin: Your Arms are bad ass Bro!!
> *



Lunanator that logo is fuckin sweet! 64 chevy owners unite!


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 15 2009, 01:38 AM~15085034
> *ahhhhh nice to see a Canadian pop in for a visit! Thanks man!
> *


did you just sell a silver 63 to a dude from saskatoon today? my buddy just got back from calgary and said the dude he bought it from was building a full frame off 64?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Sep 15 2009, 03:16 PM~15089957
> *did you just sell a silver 63 to a dude from saskatoon today? my buddy just got back from calgary and said the dude he bought it from was building a full frame off 64?
> *



No I never sold him a 63. I'd like to know who else is doing a frame-off 64 though! I wish we could all come together here in Calgary but it's so spread out.


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn just went through the whole thread 
and my hats off to you 

it amazing to see all the progress pics and how much work YOU are putting in 

it makes me wonder how much rust is underneath my 64 hno: 

anyway great thread i will def keep a look out on this 1 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 15 2009, 04:44 PM~15090208
> *No I never sold him a 63. I'd like to know who else is doing a frame-off 64 though! I wish we could all come together here in Calgary but it's so spread out.
> *


i will find out his name, its being done lowrider style too. cause the 63 he bought "had"juice and came with 13s.

ya for such a small lowrider scene up here we need to stick together.


----------



## 85supreme

damn man just went through the whole thread badass
you making it look to easy. just got my 64 with hopes to do the same thing


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 15 2009, 06:41 PM~15091844
> *damn just went through the whole thread
> and my hats off to you
> 
> it amazing to see all the progress pics and how much work YOU are putting in
> 
> it makes me wonder how much rust is underneath my 64    hno:
> 
> anyway great thread i will def keep a look out on this 1 :thumbsup: :yes:
> *



Thanks man I appreciate that! It's been a ton of work, and it's gonna be a ton more! I do take a shit load of pictures lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Sep 15 2009, 06:46 PM~15091903
> *i will find out his name, its being done lowrider style too. cause the 63 he bought "had"juice and came with 13s.
> 
> ya for such a small lowrider scene up here we need to stick together.
> *



had juice? What did he do just put the stock springs back in?

yeah man I totally agree. My buddy just started this group on Facebook for Calgary and Edmonton lowriders called "No Affiliation"

we'll see where it goes... see if people come out?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Sep 15 2009, 09:59 PM~15094638
> *damn man just went through the whole thread badass
> you making it look to easy. just got my 64 with hopes to do the same thing
> *



Ontario! Nice man!

You got a build thread started for that 64 of yours yet? I'd like to check it out!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I finally found a trunk floor everybody! My buddy found a Goodmark 1 piece trunk floor in Washington. 










He said he found 1 lol. It'll be here Friday! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 16 2009, 05:34 PM~15100225
> *FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I finally found a trunk floor everybody! My buddy found a Goodmark 1 piece trunk floor in Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he found 1 lol. It'll be here Friday! FUCK YEAH!
> *


LOL, I was ready to cut you one out friday if you didn't find one by then.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 16 2009, 03:25 PM~15100670
> *LOL, I was ready to cut you one out friday if you didn't find one by then.
> *



I was just about ready to ask man! Holy shit it's been like 4 months, but now I got one coming!

My car will be in paint by Christmas! I guarantee it!

Oh now I have a new quest to find something. I need to find a body rotisserie


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

http://www.accessiblesystems.com/


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 16 2009, 08:34 PM~15100225
> *FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I finally found a trunk floor everybody! My buddy found a Goodmark 1 piece trunk floor in Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he found 1 lol. It'll be here Friday! FUCK YEAH!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 16 2009, 06:31 PM~15102317
> *http://www.accessiblesystems.com/
> *



Oh yeah man those look awesome! I watched the video and read a lot on them. I might buy one of those. I'm gonna need to buy one in a couple months I think?

Thanks for the link!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Now that I finally found a trunk floor I rushed out of work today and bout my drops and ordered my rear trunk brace.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some more work done on the uppers tonite. Holy shit I am getting sick of grinding and smoothing lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Next time I post pics all the A-Arms will be finished polished and ready for plating. I got pretty far tonite! The toughest part is the lip on both sides of the upper A-Arms. 

Fuck I am sick of grinding though lol

After the front suspension is FINISHED I'll bolt it all back on the car and get back on the body. Now that I've got my trunk floor coming I am ready to rock and roll!


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 15 2009, 10:56 PM~15095216
> *had juice? What did he do just put the stock springs back in?
> 
> yeah man I totally agree. My buddy just started this group on Facebook for Calgary and Edmonton lowriders called "No Affiliation"
> 
> we'll see where it goes... see if people come out?
> *


No Affiliation Bitches!!!










:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 16 2009, 01:58 AM~15095232
> *Ontario! Nice man!
> 
> You got a build thread started for that 64 of yours yet? I'd like to check it out!
> *


no not yet first wanna grab all the parts


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 16 2009, 11:24 PM~15105238
> *No Affiliation Bitches!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Sep 17 2009, 12:06 AM~15105459
> *no not yet first wanna grab all the parts
> *



it took me forever to start a thread for my 64. I had like 300 pics pre-digital, so I wanted to get the negatives digital before I started one. That was expensive!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I GOT MY TRUNK FLOOR!!!!!!!!!

Got it in the car and it needs a fair bit of trimming, but damn I am happy!




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 713ridaz




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 18 2009, 04:03 PM~15121420
> *I GOT MY TRUNK FLOOR!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Got it in the car and it needs a fair bit of trimming, but damn I am happy!
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does that pan have the mount that bots to the frame


----------



## tpimuncie

:0 NICE WORK!


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 18 2009, 08:38 PM~15123547
> *does that pan have the mount  that bots to the frame
> *



No, I had to order in the rear trunk brace. It's a Dynacorn part, should be here in a week or so.

I can't wait to start putting my car back together!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 21 2009, 01:01 AM~15135723
> *No, I had to order in the rear trunk brace. It's a Dynacorn part, should be here in a week or so.
> 
> I can't wait to start putting my car back together!
> *


So is pretty all the other sheet metal on your car ok?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 20 2009, 07:04 PM~15135744
> *So is pretty all the other sheet metal on your car ok?
> *


ha ha yeah what's left of it. The trunk, doors, hood and front fenders are perfect!


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

Lookin good bro arms are nice trunk floor gona look awsome  TTT


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Sep 21 2009, 09:21 AM~15140465
> *Lookin good bro arms are nice trunk floor gona look awsome  TTT
> *



thanks man!

yeah I'm gonna finish up my arms before I get back on the body. I want my car rollin again. Gonna try to finish them tonite


----------



## Richard Slapson

just read the thread from page 1-18. fucking awesome work man!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 21 2009, 03:19 PM~15143556
> *just read the thread from page 1-18. fucking awesome work man!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man! That's fuckin awesome! 

There's lot's more shit to come! :biggrin: 

So I tried to finish up all the front A-Arms tonite, but I got too sick of grinding. I can only take it for so long. So I'll try and finish them up tomorrow night. The lowers are looking really sexy all smoothed out!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

More grinding and polishing of my A-Arms. They're ALMOST done



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Also started kinda fitting the trunk floor. I can't do much until the rear brace comes in, but a little bit helps. 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## B22Below

Wow, that is a lot of body work. Looking good


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Sep 26 2009, 03:56 PM~15194155
> *Wow, that is a lot of body work. Looking good
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## baggedout81

Dam 19 pages :0 of nothing but good shit.Keep it up

It'll all pay off in the end 

BTW how many of you LIL'ers are up there in calgary,mang you guy's seam to multiply :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 27 2009, 10:57 PM~15204146
> *Dam 19 pages :0 of nothing but good shit.Keep it up
> 
> It'll all pay off in the end
> 
> BTW how many of you LIL'ers are up there in calgary,mang you guy's seam to multiply :biggrin:
> *



thanks man! I appreciate that!

there is starting to get to be a lot of LILer's and lowriders up here in Calgary and Edmonton. There was a show yesterday in a town just outside of Calgary called High River. We had a few of our guys out there. There has been a new club started up here, I hope it works out and brings us all together cause it's so much different up here in Canada being a lowrider than it is down in the States


----------



## Lunas64

Shib, my lol lo at the Phx Super Show :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 28 2009, 09:15 PM~15214081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shib, my lol lo at the Phx Super Show :biggrin:
> *



OH FUCK!!! That silver leafing looks killer man!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 28 2009, 08:25 PM~15209448
> *thanks man! I appreciate that!
> 
> there is starting to get to be a lot of LILer's and lowriders up here in Calgary and Edmonton. There was a show yesterday in a town just outside of Calgary called High River. We had a few of our guys out there. There has been a new club started up here, I hope it works out and brings us all together cause it's so much different up here in Canada being a lowrider than it is down in the States
> 
> *


Don't think its much different here man, their are just certain hotspots, such as Southern Cali and different parts of the Southwest.


----------



## west coast ridaz

did u get the trunk brace


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 28 2009, 04:25 PM~15209448
> *thanks man! I appreciate that!
> 
> there is starting to get to be a lot of LILer's and lowriders up here in Calgary and Edmonton. There was a show yesterday in a town just outside of Calgary called High River. We had a few of our guys out there. There has been a new club started up here, I hope it works out and brings us all together cause it's so much different up here in Canada being a lowrider than it is down in the States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good to hear  

You know "88monteSS" on LIL also ??Haven't heard much from him lately.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 29 2009, 07:45 AM~15216813
> *Don't think its much different here man, their are just certain hotspots, such as Southern Cali and different parts of the Southwest.
> *



yeah I suppose you're right about that. It's so hard in these cold spots to get people together and find lowrider friends.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 29 2009, 09:59 AM~15217769
> *did u get the trunk brace
> *



not yet. I am goin insane! It should be here any day now. 

I'll call buddy tomorrow and find out where it is. Hopefully I can get it before the end of Friday so I can go hard on the car all weekend


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 29 2009, 04:05 PM~15221008
> *Good to hear
> 
> You know "88monteSS"  on LIL also ??Haven't heard much from him lately.
> *



yeah my buddy Cory. He just had a kid with his girl not too long ago and I heard he was doing a lot of "house stuff". You know how it is lol. However I know he's got his Monte all sanded down and ready for me to shoot sometime here in the near future. His car will be really pretty come next season.


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 28 2009, 11:46 PM~15215795
> *OH FUCK!!! That silver leafing looks killer man!
> *


Thanks Bro! Chavo is tha Man here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 28 2009, 08:15 PM~15214081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shib, my lol lo at the Phx Super Show :biggrin:
> *


lovin this! :thumbsup: went with a different style and it looks great.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 30 2009, 10:24 AM~15228282
> *Thanks Bro! Chavo is tha Man here!!! :biggrin:
> *



I'd love to see more of his work!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 30 2009, 11:08 AM~15229199
> *lovin this! :thumbsup: went with a different style and it looks great.
> *


Thanks Bro. Yes it is diff....but thats what makes it unique!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yo Lunanator can you take a close up of your "C" Pillar. I wanna check it out!


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~

that's some bad ass work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 30 2009, 09:56 PM~15236284
> *Yo Lunanator can you take a close up of your "C" Pillar. I wanna check it out!
> *


See what I can do, what for by the way? :uh:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 1 2009, 06:14 PM~15243382
> *See what I can do, what for by the way? :uh:
> *



It just looks kick ass in the picture, I wanna see it up close!

Is it pin stripped around the leaf?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So I stopped by the Muscle Car Shop today and my rear trunk brace should be in tomorrow. That's what they said. 

So this weekend I should be hittin the car hard. I'll have lot's of new pictures for yall


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 1 2009, 05:21 PM~15243448
> *It just looks kick ass in the picture, I wanna see it up close!
> 
> Is it pin stripped around the leaf?
> *


yes, the leaf and the black stripes are intertwined.... looks badass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 1 2009, 08:30 PM~15244752
> *yes, the leaf and the black stripes are intertwined.... looks badass!!!  :biggrin:
> *



That's fuckin sweet man!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 1 2009, 07:30 PM~15244752
> *yes, the leaf and the black stripes are intertwined.... looks badass!!!  :biggrin:
> *


do you have any more pics of it?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 1 2009, 07:22 PM~15243463
> *So I stopped by the Muscle Car Shop today and my rear trunk brace should be in tomorrow. That's what they said.
> 
> So this weekend I should be hittin the car hard. I'll have lot's of new pictures for yall
> *


Can't wait to see the pics homie. Keep up the great work.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 2 2009, 12:22 AM~15243463
> *So I stopped by the Muscle Car Shop today and my rear trunk brace should be in tomorrow. That's what they said.
> 
> So this weekend I should be hittin the car hard. I'll have lot's of new pictures for yall
> *


 :biggrin: 
Gonna be at the Supershow this weekend, flying in Friday evening. I'll take pics of every '64 I see for ya.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 7 2009, 05:51 AM~15290699
> *:biggrin:
> Gonna be at the Supershow this weekend, flying in Friday evening. I'll take pics of every '64 I see for ya.
> *



Oh yeah man that would be awesome!

If you see any bright red ones take a lot of pictures of them, cause I've been thinking of doing my car in Porsche Guards Red


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 7 2009, 05:41 AM~15290670
> *Can't wait to see the pics homie. Keep up the great work.
> *



Ahhh man that trunk brace still isn't in. They said guaranteed it'll be here tomorrow. I'll take lot's of pics!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 7 2009, 09:31 PM~15295365
> *Oh yeah man that would be awesome!
> 
> If you see any bright red ones take a lot of pictures of them, cause I've been thinking of doing my car in Porsche Guards Red
> *


I got cha.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

YES!!!!!!!!!

My rear trunk brace is in! I'm gonna pick it up on the way home from work. I'll post pics!

No more excuses now guys... I have everything I need to put that rear end back together!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 8 2009, 07:40 PM~15304109
> *YES!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My rear trunk brace is in! I'm gonna pick it up on the way home from work. I'll post pics!
> 
> No more excuses now guys... I have everything I need to put that rear end back together!
> *


:h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 8 2009, 02:40 PM~15304109
> *YES!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My rear trunk brace is in! I'm gonna pick it up on the way home from work. I'll post pics!
> 
> No more excuses now guys... I have everything I need to put that rear end back together!
> *


cool homie. All downhill from here


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 9 2009, 06:10 AM~15310125
> *cool homie. All downhill from here
> *


just dont hit a brickwall on the way down :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala

great build ,nice pics could have gone w/o the ass shot but your doing a great job bro keep up the good work ..... :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 9 2009, 11:52 AM~15312392
> *great build ,nice pics could have gone w/o the ass shot but your doing a great job bro keep up the good work ..... :biggrin:
> *



ha ha thanks dude!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Alright so I finally got some pictures for you!

Here is the new Rear trunk brace for the 64. I will be hittin the car hard this long weekend now that I have all the parts needed. There's gonna be a shit load of trimming, pushing and pulling to get all these aftermarket sheet metal parts to jive, but I'll get it.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 9 2009, 09:23 PM~15315141
> *Alright so I finally got some pictures for you!
> 
> Here is the new Rear trunk brace for the 64. I will be hittin the car hard this long weekend now that I have all the parts needed. There's gonna be a shit load of trimming, pushing and pulling to get all these aftermarket sheet metal parts to jive, but I'll get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing you can't handle big homie. this is one of my favorite builds.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 9 2009, 06:34 PM~15315198
> *nothing you can't handle big homie. this is one of my favorite builds.
> *



wow thanks man! You have no idea how much I appreciate that!


----------



## JasonJ

This is a sick ass build topic! Why am i just now checking it out? lol :banghead:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 9 2009, 06:05 PM~15315434
> *This is a sick ass build topic! Why am i just now checking it out? lol  :banghead:
> *


J, this is Shib Foose and Shib Coddingtons Build thread!!!! The Shibinator is badass!!!

Shib, I will be on my way to Vegas tomorrow! Def will get pics. I owe you the Pillar shot u want. :biggrin: Super Show Homey!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 10 2009, 12:10 AM~15316979
> *Shib Foose
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Shib Foose is a good name for him. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 12 2009, 09:26 AM~15331066
> *Shib Foose is a good name for him. :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 12 2009, 08:26 AM~15331066
> *Shib Foose is a good name for him. :biggrin:
> *


See Shibinator, You are a Legend!!!! Check out the Az side for pics of the Super Show. Cherry 64 is UNFRIKENBULEEVABLE!!! Trino gave me posters of his car. Send me your address I will mail one to you. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Oct 9 2009, 10:10 PM~15316979-->
> 
> 
> 
> J, this is Shib Foose and Shib Coddingtons Build thread!!!! The Shibinator is badass!!!
> 
> Shib, I will be on my way to Vegas tomorrow! Def will get pics. I owe you the Pillar shot u want.  :biggrin: Super Show Homey!!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lunas64_@Oct 13 2009, 05:32 PM~15346603
> *See Shibinator, You are a Legend!!!! Check out the Az side for pics of the Super Show. Cherry 64 is UNFRIKENBULEEVABLE!!! Trino gave me posters of his car. Send me your address I will mail one to you.  :biggrin:
> *



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh man I wish I could have gone! I checked out all the pics in AZ side. Oh man that 58 that won lowrider of the year is unreal!

I'll PM you my addy! Thanks for the garage art man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Oct 12 2009, 09:26 AM~15331066-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shib Foose is a good name for him. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Oct 12 2009, 05:33 PM~15335131
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *




Ha ha thanks guys!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So I guess America and Canada have thanksgiving on different schedules, but it was thanksgiving this past weekend and I didn't get shit done on my car lol. Too much family and friends. 

Worked on it like a mad man tonite though. It's starting to snow here in Calgary, cold as a motherfucker! I need to get my 64 rolling so I have been going like crazy trying to finish up the last few things I had to do to my front suspension. I need to get it rolling cause I need to get in the attic because I am putting in an exhaust fan so this winter I can start painting goodies for the 64. 

Soon as I get all that shit done I'll be hittin the body again.


----------



## littlerascle59

Man, I just flew back into Memphis from Las Vegas last night. I'm tired from all the walking at the Supershow, and on the Vegas strip. Those damn slot machines pissed me off  ! I just uploaded alot of pics on my facebook page, check'em out. I might be heading up your way before the year is out or either to Holland, I'll let ya know.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 14 2009, 02:06 PM~15355860
> *Man, I just flew back into Memphis from Las Vegas last night. I'm tired from all the walking at the Supershow, and on the Vegas strip. Those damn slot machines pissed me off  ! I just uploaded alot of pics on my facebook page, check'em out. I might be heading up your way before the year is out or either to Holland, I'll let ya know.
> *



Yo man if you're heading up this way let me know for sure! Alberta and B.C. are beautiful places to visit in the winter months. Take your wife to Banff, Alberta she'll love it there!

I've been looking at sooooo many supershow pictures! Pretty awesome show!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got the A-Arms finished tonite. (As polished as I am ever gonna take them. The chromers can do the rest) Got the fornt end all bolted back into place. And started tackling the trunk floor again. I know I said I'd finish the exhaust fan before I did anything but I am to excited to work on the car, I'll do the fan later. Here's the front end...


----------



## littlerascle59

Damn bro, those a-arms look nice.


----------



## Champagne-for-All

hey

very very nice body work! your 64 could be my 64's twin.

am going with air too!

cheers from austria-europe!

alex


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 14 2009, 11:12 PM~15362760
> *I got the A-Arms finished tonite. (As polished as I am ever gonna take them. The chromers can do the rest) Got the fornt end all bolted back into place. And started tackling the trunk floor again. I know I said I'd finish the exhaust fan before I did anything but I am to excited to work on the car, I'll do the fan later. Here's the front end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Alright...

I dug the original trunk floor i cut out of the car to make some comparisons. I needed to have a visual of where the braces go, and what the ends of the floor look like where they sneak up into the taillight pockets. Turns out the original GM stamped floor is a lot different than the reproduction one I have. Go figure!

So I had to make the pieces.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I started by making a card template to match the original GM floor. After it was all mad up I transfered it to steel and cut it out.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

I then had to break all the appropriate edges.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So in order to put the new pieces I made into the trunk floor I had to cut the area out of the reproduction floor. There are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to many variables when it comes to putting them in in the right spot. So what I'm gonna do is mark out where I think they should go, and trim a half inch inside of that line. When the quarters go in the car I can weld these new pieces into place with no worries. 

Kind of a backwards engineering I suppose. If I weld them in now and get it wrong I'll have a pretty big headache to deal with. It's better this way.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I had to stick the trunk floor in, mark it, take it out, and trim it like 8 times. Little by litle it finally worked it's way into the proper spot. I used a really sweet piece of extruded aluminum as a straight edge.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Before putting the trunk floor back in I decided to drill out all the necessary holes to weld the brace to the floor. I decided this because I was pretty confident that this was the last trim I had to make. So I drilled all the holes an inch and a half apart from each other. When the trunk floor goes back in I will weld a few holes in, yank the floor back out, and finish welding all the holes out of the car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here is the trunk floor out of the car ready to have all the holes plug welded. Unfortunately I couldn't continue welding cause I don't have any C Clamps with big enough thraots to clamp the brace. 

I'll go out tomorrow and pick some up. Gotta do it right!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@Oct 15 2009, 01:04 PM~15367165
> *hey
> 
> very very nice body work! your 64 could be my 64's twin.
> 
> am going with air too!
> 
> cheers from austria-europe!
> 
> alex
> *



That's awesome man! Yeah there's a few of us Impala guys on air. 

I'm gonna check out your build!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Since I am getting closer to the quarters going on I will need my trunk lid and doors for the operation. I dug my doors out tonite and got them completely stripped. I will take my doors and trunk lid to the local blasters on Saturday morning and blast them. 

We have a place out here in Calgary called Consolidated Compressor. They are a do-it-yourself media blasting place. Makes it nice being able to do it yourself. 

My trunk lid and doors are nearly 100% perfect. There will be no rust to fix. The only issue is a big dent in the drivers side door. That's easy!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ShibbyShibby, baggedout81



:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baggedout81, ShibbyShibby

Oh yeah :cheesy:


----------



## Reckless

So dope!

looking really good bro!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Oct 16 2009, 06:09 AM~15375524
> *So dope!
> 
> looking really good bro!
> *



thanks man!


----------



## littlerascle59

Coming along pretty nice man. I wish I had all the needed equipment to get started. I would rather work in the cold here because the late spring,summer, and early fall here is usually too hot.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

That's a good looking Rottie. 

BTW, that do it yourself media blasting facility sounds bad ass. I wish I had one of those places locally. It would make life easy stripping the zolatone out of my trunk.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

That's a good looking Rottie. 

BTW, that do it yourself media blasting facility sounds bad ass. I wish I had one of those places locally. It would make life easy stripping the zolatone out of my trunk.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 16 2009, 11:51 AM~15378248
> *Coming along pretty nice man. I wish I had all the needed equipment to get started. I would rather work in the cold here because the late spring,summer, and early fall here is usually too hot.
> *



It's not too bad right now, but I'm not even kidding come January/February it's minus 40


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2009, 01:00 PM~15378927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good looking Rottie.
> 
> BTW, that do it yourself media blasting facility sounds bad ass.  I wish I had one of those places locally.  It would make life easy stripping the zolatone out of my trunk.
> *



Thanks man! That's Sunny. He's the old guy. I've got 4 Rotties. 2 Boys and 2 Girls.

Yeah that sandblasting place here is awesome! It's like 65 bucks an hour. They offer high pressure Sandblasting outside, low pressure sand and glass inside. Plus they have booths for plastic, walnut shells, coal, etc. All self serve, and they keep it really nice there. I'll be sure to get some pics while I'm there tomorrow.


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 16 2009, 12:01 AM~15374933
> *Since I am getting closer to the quarters going on I will need my trunk lid and doors for the operation. I dug my doors out tonite and got them completely stripped. I will take my doors and trunk lid to the local blasters on Saturday morning and blast them.
> 
> We have a place out here in Calgary called Consolidated Compressor. They are a do-it-yourself media blasting place. Makes it nice being able to do it yourself.
> 
> My trunk lid and doors are nearly 100% perfect. There will be no rust to fix. The only issue is a big dent in the drivers side door. That's easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My Boy Shib Foose at it again!!! Lookin real good Bro!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 16 2009, 06:38 PM~15382001
> *My Boy Shib Foose at it again!!! Lookin real good Bro!!!
> *



Thanks Luninator!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So I went out after work today and bought some GIANT C clamping Vise Grips so I could plug weld that rear brace to the floor. I got the brace all welded up and I got the floor welded into place!

IT'S DONE! The floor that is... still a ways to go!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And here is the trunk floor plug welded into place for the last time!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Alright I am hittin the sack! Got an early day tomorrow as I am going to Consolidated Compressor to do some blasting. Tomorrow I will be lightly sand blasting the trunk lid and doors for the car. I will also be glass beading the gas door, trunk hinges, trunk rods, and door hinges. I figured while I was there I will also glass bead the black coating off of my trunk drop-offs, tail light pockets, rocker to wheel well braces, and box braces. 

Should be a very eventful day at the blasters and I'll be coming home with a ton of clean parts! I'll take lot's of pics!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 17 2009, 05:58 AM~15384750
> *Alright I am hittin the sack! Got an early day tomorrow as I am going to Consolidated Compressor to do some blasting. Tomorrow I will be lightly sand blasting the trunk lid and doors for the car. I will also be glass beading the gas door, trunk hinges, trunk rods, and door hinges. I figured while I was there I will also glass bead the black coating off of my trunk drop-offs, tail light pockets, rocker to wheel well braces, and box braces.
> 
> Should be a very eventful day at the blasters and I'll be coming home with a ton of clean parts! I'll take lot's of pics!
> *


----------



## baggedout81

GO SHIBBY GO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Well 3 hours this morning of glass beading and sand blasting. I am worn the fuck out! It's all went really well except I kinda accidentally put a couple bell warps in the trunk lid skin. Completely my fault. I swore like hell when I saw them, but I can fix it no worries. 

Otherwise everything went pretty good!


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

I am gonna sand off the paint off the skins of the doors and the skin of the trunk and eventually the hood and front fenders. It's time consuming but it's worth it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Bolted the hinges back on the doors. I need to mount the doors and adjust them so I can properly instal my full quarters. After the quarters go on I'll pop the doors back off.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Went though like 10 boxes and finally found my trunk and door hinge bolts. I'll soak them in laquer thinner overnight to remove the paint and grease and bolt the doors and trunk on tomorrow.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Didn't get any work done today. Went out last night to party and thought I would give myself a day off lol. 

I'll be back on it Monday night


----------



## west coast ridaz

lookn good


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 18 2009, 06:13 PM~15393881
> *Didn't get any work done today. Went out last night to party and thought I would give myself a day off lol.
> 
> I'll be back on it Monday night
> *


Good for you

Tomm. get the FUCK ON IT :biggrin: OR ELSE :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Oct 18 2009, 04:49 PM~15394055-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookn good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Oct 18 2009, 11:22 PM~15398129
> *Good for you
> 
> Tomm. get the FUCK ON IT :biggrin:    OR ELSE :0
> *


Thanks dude!

Ha ha or else! Yeah man I'm gonna stop by the Autobody place and pick up some 40 grit DA sand paper. I did half my trunk in 100 grit and it took forever! I'll get on sanding the trunk and doors down and get the doors on the body tonite.


----------



## Micah Johnstone

WOW thats came along crazy fast it seems like like yesterday when i was there last, nice work bro your totally fast pacing this project,keep it up talk to ya next week some time later yo


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Micah Johnstone_@Oct 19 2009, 05:38 PM~15405262
> *WOW thats came along crazy fast it seems like like yesterday when i was there last, nice work bro your totally fast pacing this project,keep it up talk to ya next week some time later yo
> *



thanks man!

yeah we gotta get your 62 goin!


----------



## livinlow64

Looking Good Bro Your Car Is Going To Be Brand New :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Oct 20 2009, 03:04 AM~15410413
> *Looking Good Bro Your Car Is Going To Be Brand New :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah man every little part is gonna be beautiful and brand new!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 18 2009, 03:13 PM~15393881
> *Didn't get any work done today. Went out last night to party and thought I would give myself a day off lol.
> 
> I'll be back on it Monday night
> *


Chip Foose dont take days off!!! Get ur ass back in the shop!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 21 2009, 01:26 AM~15417235
> *Chip Foose dont take days off!!! Get ur ass back in the shop!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:werd: :biggrin:


----------



## calicruising

danm thangs looking good :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Oct 20 2009, 07:26 PM~15417235-->
> 
> 
> 
> Chip Foose dont take days off!!! Get ur ass back in the shop!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 08:13 PM~15417806
> *:werd:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-calicruising_@Oct 20 2009, 10:12 PM~15419045
> *danm thangs looking good :biggrin:
> *



Ha ha I still haven't got back on it yet. Went to see the Deftones and Slipknot last night. I'm gonna swing by the autobody shop tomorrow and pick up that 40 grit stickyback 6 inch paper and get down on those door and trunk skins.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 20 2009, 08:13 PM~15417806
> *:werd:  :biggrin:
> *



Bill Cosby is cool... but I miss that hot chick you had in your avatar from before lol


:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 20 2009, 07:26 PM~15417235
> *Chip Foose dont take days off!!! Get ur ass back in the shop!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Shib Foose does tho....maybe thats where the breakdown is :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 21 2009, 08:55 PM~15429415
> *Shib Foose does tho....maybe thats where the breakdown is  :biggrin:
> *



ha ha yeah man!


----------



## Reckless

moAr updates!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 22 2009, 02:48 AM~15429338
> *Bill Cosby is cool... but I miss that hot chick you had in your avatar from before lol
> :biggrin:
> *


Which one, the midget or the midget


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 26 2009, 11:49 PM~15478353
> *Which one, the midget or the midget
> *



wait that was a midget? lol


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 27 2009, 07:11 AM~15478634
> *wait that was a midget? lol
> *


:yes:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 27 2009, 03:11 AM~15478634
> *wait that was a midget? lol
> *


LMAO "Shib Foose the Short Stack Pussy Stabber"!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 27 2009, 06:49 AM~15479280
> *LMAO "Shib Foose the Short Stack Pussy Stabber"!
> *



HA HA HA HA HA HA

I seriously had no idea!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Alright, I am pretty sick of sanding paint off. I finished the trunk and 90% of the passengers door tonite. So to take a break from sanding I decided to get the trunk bolted back onto the car in preparation for putting my new quarters on. I discovered it matters on my car for some reason which side the trunk hinges go on. I had to swap them side for side due to the trunk not fitting very well. So I got the hinges swapped and the trunk is fitting pretty damn good. It's funny to see the trunk lid back on my car, it's been off for so long.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Tomorrow night I am gonna trim that piece of steel that runs along the bottom of the body that holds the rubber for the trunk seal off. The reproduction valance panel has that piece built into it. After that's out of the car I need to stitch the trunk hinge boxes to the wheel wells. I'm glad I waited until this moment to do that cause I am gonna need to push and squeeze the rear window panel and trunk lid together to get a perfect fit. 

I'll get those couple of things finished up and then my quarters can go on. EXCITING!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 27 2009, 08:06 PM~15487765
> *Tomorrow night I am gonna trim that piece of steel that runs along the bottom of the body that holds the rubber for the trunk seal off. The reproduction valance panel has that piece built into it. After that's out of the car I need to stitch the trunk hinge boxes to the wheel wells. I'm glad I waited until this moment to do that cause I am gonna need to push and squeeze the rear window panel and trunk lid together to get a perfect fit.
> 
> I'll get those couple of things finished up and then my quarters can go on. EXCITING!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Looks great Shib Foose!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 29 2009, 08:23 PM~15509558
> *Looks great Shib Foose!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro!

I can't wait to see the photo shoot pics of your 64


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Okay so tonite I got the rear window panel and the trunk lid all lined up and fitting. Somewhere along the lines of pulling the original rear wheel wells out of my car the rear window panel must have popped up because the trunk lid was about 3/16" lower than the panel. I got my hydraulic ram out and some wood and rags and pushed that panel back down, once I had it lined up I stitched the two rear holes for the trunk hinge boxes to the rear wheel wells. That part was pretty easy, but the rest of the trunk hinge box didn't quite fit the rear wheel wells so I drilled two 1/4" holes and pulled them together with nuts and bolts. Stitched the other two holes up and pulled the bolts out. 

Looks like magic now! Once it's all painted it'll look completely OEM


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Once the body is up on the rotisserie I'll fill in those two holes that go all the way through. I got a trick where I have someone push a little chunk of aluminum on the backside of the hole as I weld up the front side. The steel weld won't bond to the aluminum and the aluminum acts as a backing. Works pretty sweet. 

After I got the trunk thing done I brought the drivers side quarter out to the the garage and started fitting. I'm getting really close to putting them on. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## IMPN8EZ

Really nice work 

Try finding a piece of solid copper to weld against, it works even better then the aluminium


----------



## Reckless

Shibby, can you post pics of the rotisserie you have/made...
i'm in the process of setting up both my 64 bodies to get redone and i'm looking for 
rotisserie ideas... kind of on a budget since everything i am doing is twice (2 impalas)

Thanks.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Oct 31 2009, 02:55 PM~15522554
> *Shibby, can you post pics of the rotisserie you have/made...
> i'm in the process of setting up both my 64 bodies to get redone and i'm looking for
> rotisserie ideas... kind of on a budget since everything i am doing is twice (2 impalas)
> 
> Thanks.
> *


How to build body dolly's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=58266

there's a dude that sells plans on how to make your own rotisserie on ebay.


----------



## XLowLifeX

lookn good man :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by IMPN8EZ_@Oct 31 2009, 08:39 AM~15521465
> *Really nice work
> 
> Try finding a piece of solid copper to weld against, it works even better then the aluminium
> *



oh cool yeah I'll try that out. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Oct 31 2009, 11:55 AM~15522554
> *Shibby, can you post pics of the rotisserie you have/made...
> i'm in the process of setting up both my 64 bodies to get redone and i'm looking for
> rotisserie ideas... kind of on a budget since everything i am doing is twice (2 impalas)
> 
> Thanks.
> *



I actually haven't bought it yet. My father and I are gonna split it for Christmas. He's building a 1937 Chevrolet Master Deluxe. He's ready for the rotisserie and I'll be ready right after him.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Last night I got the trunk drops fitted pretty good to the new quarters. Took some hammering and Dolly work, but they fit great. My plan is to get these pieces stitched to the quarters really nice so that I don't have to fuck with them later.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Before I get them stitched to the quarters I need to drill all the necessary holes for button welding and I need to Por15 the backside. When the car is up on the rotisserie I'll spray more Por15 into this area where the seams are, but for now I need to get some good coats on the backside of the bare metal.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

At the same time as Por15'ing the backside of the trunk drops I decided to get all the metal done that the new quarters will cover up. Again this is just a good start, once the quarter is on for good I will spray the inside to get all the seams.


----------



## Black64s

Great work and good pics... Shits better than factory... Keep it up!


----------



## baggedout81

That por15 is the shit.A little bit goes a long way also.
Used it on the back side of my brand new used bumper for my cutlass (seam's to have been a problem thru out the 80's w/ them car's)and the bottom of teh door's.It's been a year now and no rust :cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Oct 31 2009, 01:25 PM~15523096
> *Great work and good pics... Shits better than factory... Keep it up!
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 31 2009, 02:20 PM~15523392
> *That por15 is the shit.A little bit goes a long way also.
> Used it on the back side of my brand new used bumper for my cutlass (seam's to have been a problem thru out the 80's w/ them car's)and the bottom of teh door's.It's been a year now and no rust  :cheesy:
> *



Yeah man it's awesome stuff. 

I'm gonna take it even further. After the quarters are on I will spray the stuff in there. On top of that I'm gonna use a schutz gun and spray under coating all inside the quarters. For one reason to sound deaden, and for another to help seal all the seams.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 31 2009, 07:07 PM~15524323
> *Yeah man it's awesome stuff.
> 
> I'm gonna take it even further. After the quarters are on I will spray the stuff in there. On top of that I'm gonna use a schutz gun and spray under coating all inside the quarters. For one reason to sound deaden, and for another to help seal all the seams.
> *


Good idea,shit's lookin slick coming together nicely 

Be on the look out for my new topic coming soon :cheesy: cutlass getting stripped down again and redone. Recap...
1 1/2" extended upper's 
Slam Specialties dual 1/2" port bag's
Super travel ball joint's
6 1/2 valves under hood 4 nose 4 fill's 2 dump
Dual 1/2" I.D. to each side of nose
Stress point reinforcement on front
Weld more bungs to tank
FINISH EDC hahah
And allot of sweet life giving beer


----------



## west coast ridaz

looking good shibby


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 31 2009, 10:10 PM~15526030
> *Good idea,shit's lookin slick coming together nicely
> 
> Be on the look out for my new topic coming soon :cheesy: cutlass getting stripped down again and redone.  Recap...
> 1 1/2" extended upper's
> Slam Specialties dual 1/2" port bag's
> Super travel ball joint's
> 6 1/2 valves under hood 4 nose 4 fill's 2 dump
> Dual 1/2" I.D. to each side of nose
> Stress point reinforcement on front
> Weld more bungs to tank
> FINISH EDC hahah
> And allot of sweet life giving beer
> *




Oh yeah make sure you message me the link to your build when you start it up. 

Can you explain the 6 valves a little further?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 31 2009, 11:17 PM~15526450
> *looking good shibby
> *



Thanks man! 

It seems like it's going slow, but I guess all in all it's coming along at a nice pace. I just wanna turn the key and cruise! lol


----------



## lincolntowncar

fuk i would never sell my car atfer all that work if i knew how to do all that shit my 76 will be getting started from ground up


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Nov 1 2009, 09:16 PM~15532445
> *fuk i would never sell my car atfer all that work if i knew how to do all that shit my 76 will be getting started from ground up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's awesome man. I have lot's of love for the Glasshouse's.


----------



## lincolntowncar

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 2 2009, 01:23 AM~15534376
> *That's awesome man. I have lot's of love for the Glasshouse's.
> *


 yeah man i was gonna come check u this weekend but i had some work to do but yeh homie this is the glasshouse i wann lay down with da 4s on it


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 31 2009, 12:18 PM~15523061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get these?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 1 2009, 03:11 PM~15528947
> *Oh yeah make sure you message me the link to your build when you start it up.
> 
> Can you explain the 6 valves a little further?
> *


Sure will  

My bag's are Slam's HE 7" Dual 1/2" port's.So 2 air lines going into the top of the bag :0 
3 valves per front wheel 
2 fill valves
1 dump valve
I'm running 4 run's of 1/2" I.D. parker line (2 hoses on each side of the car going up) from in back where my air tank is to under hood where the valves are gonna be.So essentially it will work out to be 1" I.D. of hose and air to each front bag.
Think about it this.Most people run 1/2" plastic stuff witch inturn has a I.D. of 3/8" and it's pretty quick.I'm over doubling that and running a york at prob. 250-350psi.That's almost twice the psi of most bag set up's.I have a funny feeling nitrogen will be added as soon as i get it going  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Nov 2 2009, 02:04 PM~15538895
> *where did you get these?
> *



These are reproduced by Dynacorn. You can buy them direct from them or through Hubbards Impala parts. They make them for 63 and 64


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 2 2009, 03:31 PM~15539724
> *Sure will
> 
> My bag's  are Slam's HE 7" Dual 1/2" port's.So 2 air lines going into the top of the bag :0
> 3 valves per front wheel
> 2 fill valves
> 1 dump valve
> I'm running 4 run's of 1/2" I.D. parker line (2 hoses on each side of the car going up) from in back where my air tank is to under hood where the valves are gonna be.So essentially it will work out to be 1" I.D.  of hose and air to each front bag.
> Think about it this.Most people run 1/2" plastic stuff witch inturn has a I.D. of 3/8" and it's pretty quick.I'm over doubling that and running a york at prob. 250-350psi.That's almost twice the psi of most bag set up's.I have a funny feeling nitrogen will be added as soon as i get it going   :0  :biggrin:
> *



Damn man you're gonna flip that car right over! lol :biggrin: 

That's gonna be seriously awesome though.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 2 2009, 11:32 PM~15540901
> *These are reproduced by Dynacorn. You can buy them direct from them or through Hubbards Impala parts. They make them for 63 and 64
> *


I think Classic Industries sales them too.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 2 2009, 07:34 PM~15540922
> *Damn man you're gonna flip that car right over! lol  :biggrin:
> 
> That's gonna be seriously awesome though.
> *


I sure hope i flip this bitch hahahahahah

Yeah,it's gonna be a driver too NO TRAILER QUEEN.It should be a hell of a difference than the 3/8" plastic stuff i'm running now ha it's gonna be quadruple the I.D. of my current set up :biggrin: 

Sick of bagged rides getting a bad name by some folk's in the low low game.This might shut them the hell up at least for a min.Atleast i'm gonna give it a try.I just haven't seen many rides done up the way i'm going


----------



## Lunas64

U da Man Shib Foos!!!! Lookin real good!!! Foto shoot pics real soon!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 2 2009, 06:55 PM~15541893
> *I think Classic Industries sales them too.
> *



x2


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 2 2009, 07:28 PM~15542326
> *I sure hope i flip this bitch hahahahahah
> 
> Yeah,it's gonna be a driver too NO TRAILER QUEEN.It should be a hell of a difference than the 3/8" plastic stuff i'm running now ha it's gonna be quadruple the I.D. of my current set up :biggrin:
> 
> Sick of bagged rides getting a bad name by some folk's in the low low game.This might shut them the hell up at least for a min.Atleast i'm gonna give it a try.I just haven't seen many rides done up the way i'm going
> *



Yeah even for my own car I don't think I wanna go that crazy when it comes to my air setup. If I can hop the front of my car a foot I'll be happy. 250 - 300 PSI is all I need. 

Just to tease check this video I found on Youtube. This guys 63 is soooooooooo fuckin cool!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoz0PTV23Bo


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 2 2009, 07:51 PM~15542646
> *U da Man Shib Foos!!!! Lookin real good!!! Foto shoot pics real soon!!!
> *



Can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 3 2009, 12:44 AM~15544906
> *Yeah even for my own car I don't think I wanna go that crazy when it comes to my air setup. If I can hop the front of my car a foot I'll be happy. 250 - 300 PSI is all I need.
> 
> Just to tease check this video I found on Youtube. This guys 63 is soooooooooo fuckin cool!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoz0PTV23Bo
> *


Yep seen that vid. awhile back pretty dam cool

Gotta be nitro.

My only problem is i won't be able to put a big nitro tank in tho.Gotta kkep room 4 my 3 10's in a bandpass,amp's, tank, valves, batt. ummmm and somewhere the beer :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 2 2009, 11:00 PM~15545117
> *Yep seen that vid. awhile back pretty dam cool
> 
> Gotta be nitro.
> 
> My only problem is i won't be able to put a big nitro tank in tho.Gotta kkep room 4 my 3 10's in a bandpass,amp's, tank, valves, batt. ummmm and somewhere the beer :biggrin:
> *



Yeah those nitro tanks take up a shit load of room


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 2 2009, 11:07 PM~15545229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is your Players?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Tonite I got my drivers side trunk drop all fitted to the quarter and in the correct spot and stitched up. At the same time I stitched in the drivers side special trunk piece I made a little while ago. Unfortunately I had to cut some of it up due to a poor fit between it and the taillight pocket. Felt really good to get this done tonite. Now I will leave the drivers side until I get the passengers side all caught up to the same point.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'll trim the excess off of the trunk drop in that last picture


----------



## timdog57

I love this build. I wish I had the time and money to start a build on a 63 the way you are doing it.


----------



## 801Rider

Nice


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 4 2009, 06:55 AM~15558116
> *I love this build.  I wish I had the time and money to start a build on a 63 the way you are doing it.
> *



Yeah I wish I had the money to! I spend in chunks. If I had the money I'd be banging this thing out like crazy! If I couldn't do all this work myself and had to get a shop to do it there's no way I would be into cars. There's no WAY I could ever afford a shop rate to have my car built.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 4 2009, 07:47 AM~15558321
> *Nice
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## baggedout81

:dunno:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 4 2009, 09:55 AM~15558116
> *I love this build.  I wish I had the time and money to start a build on a 63 the way you are doing it.
> *


Hit me up Tim, I'll give you a deal on a 64.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah sorry guys I've been ignoring my car. I'll get some new pics and some new work up quick here.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 10 2009, 06:07 PM~15623108
> *Yeah sorry guys I've been ignoring my car. I'll get some new pics and some new work up quick here.
> *


you're rollin dude, sometimes you need a small break so you don't get burnt out.


----------



## Reckless

Shibby, sent you a PM.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 10 2009, 05:25 PM~15624977
> *you're rollin dude, sometimes you need a small break so you don't get burnt out.
> *



Yeah true man. Modern Warfare II for Xbox live is keeping me entertained lol


----------



## Richard Slapson

i think you may be the only man i am jealous of. :| i wish i had the skill to fabricate metal like you. great job man.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 12 2009, 04:02 PM~15647162
> *i think you may be the only man i am jealous of. :| i wish i had the skill to fabricate metal like you. great job man.
> *



Thanks man I really appreciate that! Sometimes it's pretty frustrating dealing with these aftermarket quarterpanels. I was out last night getting the passengers side ready and I've gotta cut some of the original car, move this, push that, it's really trying mt patience.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 13 2009, 09:05 AM~15654846
> *Thanks man I really appreciate that! Sometimes it's pretty frustrating dealing with these aftermarket quarterpanels. I was out last night getting the passengers side ready and I've gotta cut some of the original car, move this, push that, it's really trying mt patience.
> *


Yeah, but look how clean it comes out man... you are like a one man factory assembly line CUSTOM style!! that's bad ass!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 13 2009, 11:20 AM~15655465
> *Yeah, but look how clean it comes out man... you are like a one man factory assembly line CUSTOM style!! that's bad ass!!!
> *



ha yeah I suppose so. 

I'm heading out there right now to work on the 64 now. I gotta get the passengers side quarter to the same point the drivers one is at, and then mount the doors to check everything before I weld them on. 

Pics will come soon


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yesterday I got the passengers side quarter panel all caught up to the drivers side. Forgot to take the final pictures of it being done, but you get the idea. I got the doors bolted on and checked fits, etc. Next thing to do is get all the holes drilled in the quarters and get them prep'd and ready to weld on. I'm almost there!


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 15 2009, 10:36 PM~15676063
> *:wave:
> *



sup man!

it's been a while, how are things?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 16 2009, 01:02 AM~15676737
> *sup man!
> 
> it's been a while, how are things?
> *


Oh nothing much, just enjoying the married life while in my 20's. :uh:  
Oh yeah, beware of a ebay seller by the name of *bandjacceptance*, that asshole ripped me off. That bastard never sent my '64 parts and he wouldn't give me a willful refund. Lucky I went thru paypal, it seems within one month he has gotten over 10 negative feedback remarks. I guess he screwed me and the others at the same time. :angry:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 16 2009, 06:24 AM~15677607
> *Oh nothing much, just enjoying the married life while in my 20's. :uh:
> Oh yeah, beware of a ebay seller by the name of bandjacceptance, that asshole ripped me off. That bastard never sent my '64 parts and he wouldn't give me a willful refund. Lucky I went thru paypal, it seems within one month he has gotten over 10 negative feedback remarks.  I guess he screwed me and the others at the same time.  :angry:
> *



ha ha yeah hence why I'm not married. lol

dude that sucks about ebay. What kind of 64 parts did you "buy" off of him?


----------



## tko_818

good build thread homie. i didnt do a frame off on my impala, but i will be doing my next build exactly like this. im inspired ha


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 16 2009, 06:13 PM~15683014
> *ha ha yeah hence why I'm not married. lol
> 
> dude that sucks about ebay. What kind of 64 parts did you "buy" off of him?
> *


Well I trying to get the 2 exterior cowl trim and interior trim that runs from the a pillar to the rear of the quarter window. Looks like I'm gonna have to get'em from any fellow LIL'er who might have them.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15675490
> *Yesterday I got the passengers side quarter panel all caught up to the drivers side. Forgot to take the final pictures of it being done, but you get the idea. I got the doors bolted on and checked fits, etc. Next thing to do is get all the holes drilled in the quarters and get them prep'd and ready to weld on. I'm almost there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hows them q panels fit? Is it easier to weld the drop off on first? Im picking mine up this weekend


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

coming along nicely!!


----------



## 78Linc

Good shit right here! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+Nov 16 2009, 08:29 PM~15685172-->
> 
> 
> 
> coming along nicely!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-78Linc_@Nov 16 2009, 09:27 PM~15685991
> *Good shit right here! :biggrin:
> *




Thanks guys! Yeah it's really starting to take shape now. If I get my shit together this week I am hoping to have both quarters on the car by the end of Sunday.


----------



## DaChevyMan

Just read your build up thread, very nice metal work Shibby, keep up the good work....


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 16 2009, 07:00 PM~15684147
> *Hows them q panels fit? Is it easier to weld the drop off on first? Im picking mine up this weekend
> *



I chose to weld the drops on first cause it's what I thought was the easiest way to get them in and get them in tight. I've had my new quarters on and off the car probably about 40 times checking fits and checking the order of operations. 

If you weld the drops to the trunk floor first you have no real idea of where they are gonna line up to the quarter when it goes on. If you weld the quarter on the car before the drops go in it's almost impossible to get the drops in the car afterwards because of how they fit in. For me it made sense to weld them to the quarter first. This way I can do it up on th bench, and I can get them fitting like magic. 

The tricky part now is to get them tight to the trunk floor, but I have a trick up my sleeve for that. Stay tuned.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 17 2009, 10:23 AM~15690595
> *I chose to weld the drops on first cause it's what I thought was the easiest way to get them in and get them in tight. I've had my new quarters on and off the car probably about 40 times checking fits and checking the order of operations.
> 
> If you weld the drops to the trunk floor first you have no real idea of where they are gonna line up to the quarter when it goes on. If you weld the quarter on the car before the drops go in it's almost impossible to get the drops in the car afterwards because of how they fit in. For me it made sense to weld them to the quarter first. This way I can do it up on th bench, and I can get them fitting like magic.
> 
> The tricky part now is to get them tight to the trunk floor, but I have a trick up my sleeve for that. Stay tuned.
> *


  a box of 2"coarse thread sheetrock screws :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 17 2009, 12:40 PM~15692019
> *  a box of 2"coarse thread sheetrock screws :biggrin:
> *



ha ha actually that wasn't it... but damn that's a good idea!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 17 2009, 05:22 PM~15694707
> *ha ha actually that wasn't it... but damn that's a good idea!
> *


Naw for real though on the shit you cant clamp we always just used small sheet metal screws to join the pieces together then just welded up the holes. After seeing yours i will probabley weld my drop offs on first. Im going to pickup all my new shit this weekend for my 64


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 17 2009, 06:13 PM~15695337
> *Naw for real though on the shit you cant clamp we always just used small sheet metal screws to join the pieces together then just welded up the holes. After seeing yours i will probabley weld my drop offs on first.  Im going to pickup all my new shit this weekend for my 64
> *



Yeah man I've been thinking about it since I read your comment and that's totally what I'm gonna do. Use some really coarse thread sheet metal screws to suck the two pieces together! Thanks for the good advise! 

Yeah man I would highly suggest welding the drops to the quarters like I did. I want my car to be just as pretty underneath as it is on top, so I wanted the drops to look beautiful.

Hey do you have a build thread? If so I'd like to check it out.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So I spent the whole night plotting all the holes in the quarters, frilling them out, and DA sanding the backside of the quarters getting them closer to going on the car. It's crazy how long it took to plot and drill all those holes. I'll finish it all up tomorrow night and then I am 100% ready to weld the quarters on. 

I'm still hoping to have both quarters fully on by the end of the weekend.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

This is the Drivers Side


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

This is the Passengers Side


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I had to softly grind away the Por15 away from the gas inlet. I will be button welding this area. 

When the quarters are on forever I will spray Por15 inside to seal areas like this up


----------



## littlerascle59

I see the weather ain't holdin you back. We gotta cold front to come thru tonight. Its about 50 degrees F, right now.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 17 2009, 09:59 PM~15698381
> *I see the weather ain't holdin you back. We gotta cold front to come thru tonight. Its about 50 degrees F, right now.
> *



ahhh man it's SOOOO beautiful here in Calgary! Middle of November and it's 60 degrees here! I'm lovin it!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 17 2009, 11:02 PM~15698422
> *ahhh man it's SOOOO beautiful here in Calgary! Middle of November and it's 60 degrees here! I'm lovin it!
> *


We're suppose to get back up to 70 :cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 18 2009, 05:47 AM~15700771
> *We're suppose to get back up to 70 :cheesy:
> *



Nice!  

I woke up to a thick layer of frost on my truck this morning :banghead:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 17 2009, 09:46 PM~15698202
> *Yeah man I've been thinking about it since I read your comment and that's totally what I'm gonna do. Use some really coarse thread sheet metal screws to suck the two pieces together! Thanks for the good advise!
> 
> Yeah man I would highly suggest welding the drops to the quarters like I did. I want my car to be just as pretty underneath as it is on top, so I wanted the drops to look beautiful.
> 
> Hey do you have a build thread? If so I'd like to check it out.
> *


No build up yet


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 18 2009, 01:58 PM~15704643
> *No build up yet
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Was playing around with the dogs in the garage tonite. Had the safety glasses on Dillon, it was hilarious!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the paint ground off off the gas outlet, and I had to drill the holes around it to button weld this part to the inner rear fender well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The last set of holes were the ones that run along the top of the drops on the trunk floor.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

This quarter panel is 100% ready to weld in. I need to get the passengers side up to the same point as the drivers side as I want to weld them on at the same time ensuring the trunk fits perfectly. I'll get the passengers side ready and I think I'll sleep on it before I weld them in. I gotta make sure it's all good...

Pretty fuckin excited though! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Fukn awesome bro,lookin like a solid car bro.
MAD PROPS
BAWWWW the houd's are down huh...
Da, i miss my rott RIP 
but i got a down ass lab now.Shit hes a 90 lb baby 









He's teh black lab 
his mom teh golden
chocolate dad


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 19 2009, 10:22 PM~15722204
> *Fukn awesome bro,lookin like a solid car bro.
> MAD PROPS
> BAWWWW the houd's are down huh...
> Da, i miss my rott RIP
> but i got a down ass lab now.Shit hes a 90 lb baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's teh black lab
> his mom teh golden
> chocolate dad
> *



Awesome dogs!

Yeah I have 4 rotties. Here's the 3 Stooges on the living room couch. Bailey, Dillon, and Sunny. 












This is momma sittin in the tub, her favorite spot. Her name is Diamond.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Gotta have a dog around the garage!


----------



## west coast ridaz

the quarters gona be on soon all down hill from there lookn good


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 19 2009, 11:22 PM~15722204
> *Fukn awesome bro,lookin like a solid car bro.
> MAD PROPS
> BAWWWW the houd's are down huh...
> Da, i miss my rott RIP
> but i got a down ass lab now.Shit hes a 90 lb baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's teh black lab
> his mom teh golden
> chocolate dad
> *


hno: the eyes


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 20 2009, 01:10 AM~15724012
> *the quarters gona be on soon all down hill from there lookn good
> *



Yeah man once the quarters and taillights are done, on to the floor, and then up on the rotisserie!


----------



## Dabullet64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 19 2009, 10:52 PM~15723225
> *Gotta have a dog around the garage!
> *


Thats what im missing a dog so he can bring me my beer like that budlight commercial! :roflmao: Nice build page bro I just started my build of 64 SS since all you guys have inspried me to work on my ride. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Nov 20 2009, 10:29 AM~15726339
> *Thats what im missing a dog so he can bring me my beer like that budlight commercial!  :roflmao: Nice build page bro I just started my build of 64 SS since all you guys have inspried me to work on my ride. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
> *



My dog can keep his safety glasses on, but he's too dumb to bring me a beer lol. He's such a tank

You have a build thread started on here? I'd love to see your car!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got the drivers side tacked into place tonite. I only tacked the C Pillar and the trunk area. I pushed and pulled the metal into place using the C Pillar Chrome as a reference of where the quarter should be. I'm lucky I thought about using the chrome as a guide cause it was miles out. 

Tomorrow I will get the passengers side to the same point and then go on from there.


----------



## baggedout81

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

u gettin down


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 21 2009, 03:50 AM~15732331
> *I got the drivers side tacked into place tonite. I only tacked the C Pillar and the trunk area. I pushed and pulled the metal into place using the C Pillar Chrome as a reference of where the quarter should be. I'm lucky I thought about using the chrome as a guide cause it was miles out.
> 
> Tomorrow I will get the passengers side to the same point and then go on from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raikel

Do you need any 64SS parts ? I have a few interior parts, bucket seats, console, shifter and alot of interior trim for 64 SS. I also have a power sunroof that is in a 64SS that I am selling.


----------



## raikel

Forgot to leave you my email address: [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 20 2009, 09:50 PM~15732331
> *I got the drivers side tacked into place tonite. I only tacked the C Pillar and the trunk area. I pushed and pulled the metal into place using the C Pillar Chrome as a reference of where the quarter should be. I'm lucky I thought about using the chrome as a guide cause it was miles out.
> 
> Tomorrow I will get the passengers side to the same point and then go on from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by raikel_@Nov 21 2009, 08:33 AM~15736653
> *Do you need any 64SS parts ? I have a few interior parts, bucket seats, console, shifter and alot of interior trim for  64 SS. I also have a power sunroof that is in a 64SS  that I am selling.
> *



I need some OG exterior trim. I don't wanna buy reproduction trim. Where are you located?


----------



## Dabullet64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 20 2009, 11:37 AM~15727671
> *My dog can keep his safety glasses on, but he's too dumb to bring me a beer lol. He's such a tank
> 
> You have a build thread started on here? I'd love to see your car!
> *



Yeah man I just started one the title is My new old 64 Impala SS.


----------



## Dabullet64

your doing some great work on your car bro! keep it up!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64+Nov 21 2009, 06:36 PM~15740116-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man I just started one the title is My new old 64 Impala SS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dabullet64_@Nov 21 2009, 06:38 PM~15740132
> *your doing some great work on your car bro! keep it up!
> *



I'm gonna go check it out. 

Thanks man!


----------



## raikel

sold the ss trim that goes down the sides few days ago! have some exterior window trim and ss trim that goes on the doors only(L,R)can send pic. still on car.?


----------



## raikel

also have some OG front and rear bumper guards (still on bumpers on car)


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by raikel_@Nov 22 2009, 08:10 AM~15743586
> *also have some OG front and rear bumper guards (still on bumpers on car)
> *



Oh I'd be REALLY interested in the bumper guards. 

I need to figure out what else I need. A couple of my SS side trim pieces were screwed up and a few of my rear trim pieces on the back of the car were screwed up. 

How much for the bumper guards?


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 20 2009, 08:50 PM~15732331
> *I got the drivers side tacked into place tonite. I only tacked the C Pillar and the trunk area. I pushed and pulled the metal into place using the C Pillar Chrome as a reference of where the quarter should be. I'm lucky I thought about using the chrome as a guide cause it was miles out.
> 
> Tomorrow I will get the passengers side to the same point and then go on from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good coming right along have u picked a color out yet


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 22 2009, 12:24 PM~15744896
> *looks good coming right along have u picked a color out yet
> *



The car is gonna be Porche Guards Red with a Silver Flaked Frame and Roof. In the red body I'm gonna do some burnished silver leafing and some mild pin-stripping to accent the silver flaked roof. 

It's taken a long LONG time to figure out what color I wanted. For a long time I wanted it to be blue. 

What do you think of my choice?


----------



## purpl7duece

It took me about 2hours, but I finally went through every page and gotta say that im impressed!! Can't wait to see the next updates. How bout some pics of your pops' Chevy i see in the background


----------



## ABES1963

LOOKING GOOD ITS GOING TO BE LIKE IT JUST CAME OUT OF THE FACTORY BUT CUSTOM :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 22 2009, 06:27 PM~15747246
> *LOOKING GOOD ITS GOING TO BE LIKE IT JUST CAME OUT OF THE FACTORY BUT CUSTOM :biggrin:
> *



You bet man! Not an ounce of rust left in this 64. A lot of work, but totally worth it in the end


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Nov 22 2009, 12:36 PM~15744983
> *It took me about 2hours, but I finally went through every page and gotta say that im impressed!! Can't wait to see the next updates. How bout some pics of your pops' Chevy i see in the background
> *



You went through every page? That's awesome thanks man!

Yeah my dad's building a 1937 Chevrolet Master Deluxe. I'll get some pictures of it and post some. It's ready for paint. Gonna be finished in the next few months I think


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I dug out my front fenders today. I need them to verify the lines of the car, make sure I've got the quarters flowing properly.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

As promised, I got the passengers side quarter on today as well!


----------



## west coast ridaz

moving right along


----------



## littlerascle59

Epic awesomeness


----------



## ShibbyShibby

you can't wipe this shit eatin grin off of my face! I'm so in love with my car right now! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 23 2009, 12:43 AM~15750611
> *you can't wipe this shit  off of my face! I'm so in love with my car right now!  :biggrin:
> *


Fixed
:0 
just jokin


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 22 2009, 11:43 PM~15750611
> *you can't wipe this shit eatin grin off of my face! I'm so in love with my car right now!  :biggrin:
> *


looking real good man


----------



## Spanky

damn I just went through this whole thread...this car is coming out bad ass man...can't wait to see it finished...nice tat work as well...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Nov 23 2009, 04:57 AM~15751504-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking real good man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Spanky_@Nov 23 2009, 07:07 AM~15751789
> *damn I just went through this whole thread...this car is coming out bad ass man...can't wait to see it finished...nice tat work as well...
> *




Thanks guys! And thanks about the ink. I was in the chair last Monday for 3 hours getting some filled in.


----------



## wired61

nice progress :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 23 2009, 01:38 AM~15747361
> *I dug out my front fenders today. I need them to verify the lines of the car, make sure I've got the quarters flowing properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This color looks close to mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 23 2009, 11:44 AM~15754335
> *This color looks close to mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah man! 

Palomar Red I think it's called?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 18 2009, 01:58 PM~15704643
> *No build up yet
> *


Here a pic of mine ive had it about ten years when i bought i it didnt look near this bad  i just brought it to my house about two monthes ago :biggrin:


----------



## big C

but its all good santa clause came early this year :cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C+Nov 23 2009, 03:45 PM~15756922-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here a pic of mine ive had it about ten years when i bought i it didnt look near this bad   i just brought it to my house about two monthes ago :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@Nov 23 2009, 03:48 PM~15756969
> *but its all good santa clause came early this year :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey man that's gonna be a sweet ride one day! You're gonna do full quarters as well?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 23 2009, 03:53 PM~15757016
> *Hey man that's gonna be a sweet ride one day! You're gonna do full quarters as well?
> *


only on the passenger side


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 23 2009, 03:58 PM~15757077
> *only on the passenger side
> *



Sweet. I wanna see lot's of pics! Are you working on it currently?


----------



## Lunas64

Here you go Shib Foose!!! :biggrin: The build is coming on great Bro!!!
I "Finally" got my mirrors in for my hood and trunk!! That was delaying my shoot! But its on now!!!


----------



## Dabullet64

Hey shibby im doint my 64SS build right now and going to put in about a good 13 hours on it this friday, do you think I should just go for it and do a frame off and mold off the frame?? Just trying to get some insight from people, thanks bro.


----------



## littlerascle59

I ain't Ship Foose but I'd say go frame off fo sho.
You gotta build thread homie?


----------



## Reckless

you almost there for a frame off... might as well make it worth wild and do it....


----------



## Dabullet64

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 23 2009, 08:22 PM~15761280
> *I ain't Ship Foose but I'd say go frame off fo sho.
> You gotta build thread homie?
> *



Yeah bro I just started one, Im going to post more pics this weekend when I start on it some more. But I think your right I think I will just take it off the frame and make sure its all clean underneath. Heres my thread link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=510714&st=0


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 23 2009, 07:51 PM~15759868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Shib Foose!!!  :biggrin: The build is coming on great Bro!!!
> I "Finally" got my mirrors in for my hood and trunk!! That was delaying my shoot! But its on now!!!
> *



Her outfit matches your car! Awesome!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64+Nov 23 2009, 08:01 PM~15760041-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shibby im doint my 64SS build right now and going to put in about a good 13 hours on it this friday, do you think I should just go for it and do a frame off and mold off the frame?? Just trying to get some insight from people, thanks bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 09:22 PM~15761280
> *I ain't Ship Foose but I'd say go frame off fo sho.
> You gotta build thread homie?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reckless_@Nov 23 2009, 10:08 PM~15761983
> *you almost there for a frame off... might as well make it worth wild and do it....
> *




Hell yeah you should do a frame off! It takes you car to a whole new level of quality, and in the end it's not that much more work. In fact I'd say it's more difficult to restore a car with the frame on than it is off. 

You gonna run Hydraulics or Air?


----------



## Dabullet64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 23 2009, 11:20 PM~15763622
> *Hell yeah you should do a frame off! It takes you car to a whole new level of quality, and in the end it's not that much more work. In fact I'd say it's more difficult to restore a car with the frame on than it is off.
> 
> You gonna run Hydraulics or Air?
> *


I dont know thats hard to decide...I was thinking of air since I just want it to lay out and pick it up a bit when I need to roll, But I love the setups you can do with hydraulics, Im leaning towards hydros as of right now but who nows.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Nov 24 2009, 10:21 AM~15766094
> *I dont know thats hard to decide...I was thinking of air since I just want it to lay out and pick it up a bit when I need to roll, But I love the setups you can do with hydraulics, Im leaning towards hydros as of right now but who nows.
> *



Reason I ask is cause if you're thinking of going with hydraulics you're gonna be forced to do a frame-off. I semi-wrapped my frame with air ride, but for the most part you don't need to touch the frame if you run air.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 23 2009, 04:12 PM~15757267
> *Sweet. I wanna see lot's of pics! Are you working on it currently?
> *


Here is a few pics i took the other day. I have not been working on it but im fixing to start real soon gots a shit load of parts in storage :biggrin: i will take pleanty of pics i got to show my son when he gets older where all his college tuition went :0


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 24 2009, 08:23 PM~15771321
> *Here is a few pics i took the other day. I have not been working on it but im fixing to start real soon gots a shit load of parts in storage :biggrin: i will take pleanty of pics i got to show my son when he gets older where all his college tuition went :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


An o.g. dash pad. And whats that black knob for, right under the heater controls?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 07:50 PM~15771619
> *An o.g. dash pad. And whats that black knob for, right under the heater controls?
> *


I think it was for a choke but its going straight in the trash


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 24 2009, 10:23 PM~15771321
> *Here is a few pics i took the other day. I have not been working on it but im fixing to start real soon gots a shit load of parts in storage :biggrin: i will take pleanty of pics i got to show my son when he gets older where all his college tuition went :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit, start a build topic


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2009, 08:25 PM~15772054
> *good shit, start a build topic
> *


Oh i will in do time :cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2009, 08:25 PM~15772054
> *good shit, start a build topic
> *



x2

Yeah man you've got a great start, I can't wait to see it form into a lowrider! 

lol @ child's tuition


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 20 2009, 11:50 PM~15732331
> *I got the drivers side tacked into place tonite. I only tacked the C Pillar and the trunk area. I pushed and pulled the metal into place using the C Pillar Chrome as a reference of where the quarter should be. I'm lucky I thought about using the chrome as a guide cause it was miles out.
> 
> Tomorrow I will get the passengers side to the same point and then go on from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn wished i had the skills like u bro, damn good work homie


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2009, 10:38 PM~15773952
> *damn wished i had the skills like u bro, damn good work homie
> *



thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started tacking the passengers side quarter into place. Pushing and pulling the metal until it met up perfectly to the original stuff. Like the drivers side I used the C Pillar chrome to make sure I had the quarter in the right spot.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Since I had the welder on the other side of the garage I had a chance to take a nicer side shot of my car.


----------



## timdog57

Awesome work.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 25 2009, 02:16 AM~15774417
> *Since I had the welder on the other side of the garage I had a chance to take a nicer side shot of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how about some back shots :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 





no **** :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 25 2009, 12:16 AM~15774417
> *Since I had the welder on the other side of the garage I had a chance to take a nicer side shot of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She's coming together nicely.


----------



## tpimuncie

LOVING THIS BUILD!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2009, 06:00 AM~15775903
> *how about some back shots :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> no **** :biggrin:
> *



lol

I'll take some shot's of the rear (the cars rear) when I get the tail light pockets all stitched up! :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

Snap.. Just did the tour of the ShibbyFoose erra.. Some crazy tallent in my neck of the woods.. Did you get stiches on the thumb lol? Keepin it clean in the corners.. Lookin hard bro... Keep it up


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Nov 25 2009, 03:35 PM~15780502
> *Snap.. Just did the tour of the ShibbyFoose erra.. Some crazy tallent in my neck of the woods.. Did you get stiches on the thumb lol?  Keepin it clean in the corners.. Lookin hard bro... Keep it up
> *



ha ha no I never did get that stitched. I got a pretty nasty scar from it though lol. 

you and Cory need to come over for a beer, come have a look at the car.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 25 2009, 01:16 AM~15774417
> *Since I had the welder on the other side of the garage I had a chance to take a nicer side shot of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thsi ride is looking straight!!!


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 26 2009, 11:36 AM~15789633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks man!

Thanksgiving is in October in Canada lol, but happy Thanksgiving to all of you Americans! Eat lot's of Turkey!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 26 2009, 12:54 PM~15789780
> *Thanks man!
> 
> Thanksgiving is in October in Canada lol, but happy Thanksgiving to all of you Americans! Eat lot's of Turkey!
> *


----------



## ROB327

HA SHIBBY WHAT IS THAT PIECE OF METAL FOR BEHIND THE WELDING CLAMP FOR WHEN YOU SPOT WELD


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 24 2009, 11:16 PM~15774417
> *Since I had the welder on the other side of the garage I had a chance to take a nicer side shot of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW Shibby your putting in a lot of good work there cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Nov 26 2009, 06:09 PM~15792640
> *HA SHIBBY WHAT IS THAT PIECE OF METAL FOR BEHIND THE WELDING CLAMP FOR WHEN YOU SPOT WELD
> *



can you quote the picture for me, I'm not sure where you mean.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Nov 26 2009, 07:02 PM~15793006
> *WOW Shibby your putting in a lot of good work there cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:
> *



Thank man I appreciate that! Yeah I can't wait to see it finished as well! I can't wait to turn the key and cruise in this car!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got the trunk drops button welded to the rear trunk cross brace tonite.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I have to build a spreader-bar tool to stretch from one side of the cars inner quarter to the other side of the cars inner quarter. I need this tool because the quarters kind of "toe-in" at the ends. I need to push them out to get the tops of each quarter flush and smooth with the top of the trunk. It sounds funny, but I'll take pictures so you guys can understand what's going on. 

When the drivers quarter went on and I saw that problem I thought the car might have been twisted, but when the passengers side quarter did the exact same thing I knew the car was square. 

I started building the spreader-bar tool tonite.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 26 2009, 10:39 PM~15794260
> *I have to build a spreader-bar tool to stretch from one side of the cars inner quarter to the other side of the cars inner quarter. I need this tool because the quarters kind of "toe-in" at the ends. I need to push them out to get the tops of each quarter flush and smooth with the top of the trunk. It sounds funny, but I'll take pictures so you guys can understand what's going on.
> 
> When the drivers quarter went on and I saw that problem I thought the car might have been twisted, but when the passengers side quarter did the exact same thing I knew the car was square.
> 
> I started building the spreader-bar tool tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You finally whipped out the TIG welder.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 26 2009, 10:56 PM~15794946
> *You finally whipped out the TIG welder.
> *



ha ha yeah took long enough


----------



## rug442




----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 27 2009, 01:01 AM~15795447
> *ha ha yeah took long enough
> *


Yeah, I love the way a TIG welder welds.


----------



## west coast ridaz

GET TO WORK SHIBBY


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 27 2009, 12:00 PM~15797641
> *GET TO WORK SHIBBY
> *



Ha ha I will!

Calgary is the host of the Grey Cup this weekend. Kinda like the Canadian Super Bowl lol. So I'm gonna be partying like crazy all weekend. 

We'll see what I can get done on my 64. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wave:


----------



## ROB327

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 6 2009, 07:50 PM~14395664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROB327

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Nov 28 2009, 02:12 AM~15803043
> *
> *


IN PHOTE #8 YOU ARE WELDING IN THE TRUNK RAIL WHAT IS PIECE OF METAL FOR UNDER THE CLAMP


----------



## CMEDROP

lots of progress.
you should throw up some updates in the winnipeg thread every once in a while.


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
M
F
T
for the 4 build... I know you wrenchin mo pic homie..


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Nov 27 2009, 11:16 PM~15803075
> *IN PHOTE #8 YOU ARE WELDING IN THE TRUNK RAIL WHAT IS PIECE OF METAL FOR UNDER THE CLAMP
> *



Oh that's a chunk of Aluminum. I use the aluminum as a backing for filling in holes. The steel welding doesn't stick to the aluminum so basically I can just fill the hole in. 

It works really awesome, plus it pulls the heat away from the steel.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Nov 28 2009, 02:21 PM~15806443
> *lots of progress.
> you should throw up some updates in the winnipeg thread every once in a while.
> *



Yeah for sure.


----------



## baggedout81

sure shib


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 30 2009, 02:06 PM~15823383
> *sure shib
> *



oh man this weekend was a blast! I literally got ZERO work done on my car, but damn did I party. Montreal won the Grey Cup which I am happy about. My favorite team is Calgary, and any team playing Saskatchewan lol :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 30 2009, 03:31 PM~15823589
> *oh man this weekend was a blast! I literally got ZERO work done on my car, but damn did I party. Montreal won the Grey Cup which I am happy about. My favorite team is Calgary, and any team playing Saskatchewan lol :biggrin:
> *


You have to do that from time to time.The shit aint going anywhere anywayz


----------



## Elizondo.G

love this post you have some straight up skills bro


----------



## EL KOLORADO

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE........GOOD LUCK ON DA PROJECT


----------



## ROB327

thanks shibby for the information on the chunk of aluminun im still learnig to to weld just getting idea and tip thanks bro :yessad:


----------



## 13foxtrot

:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Nov 30 2009, 06:45 PM~15825398
> *thanks shibby for the information on the chunk of aluminun im still learnig to to weld just getting idea and tip thanks bro :yessad:
> *


Find some scrap metal and practice, practice, practice. Oh and did I forget to say, practice. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTime77

Checking in from winnipeg................nice build forsure, doing it right!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

thanks guys!

yeah I'll be workin on the car tonite for sure. I miss it.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## lincolntowncar

shibby homie that whip comin together real nice cant wait till i get a good painter so we can work on my car ahaha


----------



## luxurylows

WTF is up you ol sailer... Looks like im starting from scratch right quick.. Road trip for a new project.. BC bound ASAP


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Dec 1 2009, 05:54 PM~15837222
> *shibby homie that whip comin together real nice cant wait till i get a good painter so we can work on my car ahaha
> *



Don't worry man, we got all winter long


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 1 2009, 07:32 PM~15838439
> *WTF is up you ol sailer... Looks like im starting from scratch right quick.. Road trip for a new project.. BC bound ASAP
> *



What cha buyin?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got my quarter panel spreader tool finished tonite.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I stuck the tail-light pockets in to the quarters once the quarters were stretched in to place. After that I worked on tack welding the quarter panel to a closed trunk. This way nothing moves as I am welding the tail-light pockets in.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 1 2009, 11:58 PM~15840324
> *I stuck the tail-light pockets in to the quarters once the quarters were stretched in to place. After that I worked on tack welding the quarter panel to a closed trunk. This way nothing moves as I am welding the tail-light pockets in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 1 2009, 10:58 PM~15840324
> *I stuck the tail-light pockets in to the quarters once the quarters were stretched in to place. After that I worked on tack welding the quarter panel to a closed trunk. This way nothing moves as I am welding the tail-light pockets in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats uber awesome.


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 1 2009, 09:53 PM~15840269
> *What cha buyin?
> *


Just need truck and trailer.. Gotta go get her.. :biggrin: gettin me a deuce


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 1 2009, 10:36 PM~15840873
> *Just need truck and trailer.. Gotta go get her..  :biggrin:  gettin me a deuce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWESOME man! That's gonna be a rad project! Air or Hydraulics?


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 2 2009, 09:04 AM~15843873
> *AWESOME man! That's gonna be a rad project! Air or Hydraulics?
> *



Juice this one.. Not a hopper just a 2-3 pump simple setup. Not happy right now tho, my homie that was gonna help me with the truck and trailer isnt ansering all the sudden and I dont think the car will last... FOKKKK i knew selling my trailer was going to bite me in the ass... :angry:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 2 2009, 12:50 PM~15845183
> *Juice this one.. Not a hopper just a 2-3 pump simple setup.  Not happy right now tho, my homie that was gonna help me with the truck and trailer isnt ansering all the sudden and I dont think the car will last... FOKKKK i knew selling my trailer was going to bite me in the ass... :angry:
> *


 :0 

Alwayz Good To Have A Trailer


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 2 2009, 11:11 AM~15845451
> *:0
> 
> Alwayz Good To Have A Trailer
> *


yeah no shit.. think i got one sorted out to go get the ol whore... gonna be a year to get her built but it should keep me out of trouble for a minute


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## 88monteSS

shibby! been trying to get a hold of you for a while. pm me where i can get a hold of ya. lux, dude thats killer, the body looks straight. good project!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 2 2009, 10:50 AM~15845183
> *Juice this one.. Not a hopper just a 2-3 pump simple setup.  Not happy right now tho, my homie that was gonna help me with the truck and trailer isnt ansering all the sudden and I dont think the car will last... FOKKKK i knew selling my trailer was going to bite me in the ass... :angry:
> *



I might MIGHT be able to hook you up. My dad's boss has a car trailer, enclosed. Let me see if I can hook it up. PM me your number again.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Dec 2 2009, 04:18 PM~15849265
> *shibby! been trying to get a hold of you for a while. pm me where i can get a hold of ya. lux, dude thats killer, the body looks straight. good project!
> *



yeah that car looks solid as hell man!


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 2 2009, 04:27 PM~15849370
> *I might MIGHT be able to hook you up. My dad's boss has a car trailer, enclosed. Let me see if I can hook it up. PM me your number again.
> *


Good lookin out.. PM sent..


----------



## luxurylows

Dunno if you seen this but someone may right a song for shiibby... some inspiration homie..

LxYoVbzbC9Q&NR=1


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 2 2009, 05:59 PM~15850585
> *Dunno if you seen this but someone may right a song for shiibby... some inspiration homie..
> 
> LxYoVbzbC9Q&NR=1
> *



Ha ha yeah man I saw this a little while ago! I love it. 

I want someone to write a Shibby song lol


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 6 2009, 03:31 PM~14394404
> *After I finished most of the work on the chassis it was time to bring the body back in and start that.
> 
> Maybe I went a little overkill lol... and yeah... that's snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up man.. 
you doin it big haha.. thats looks like it would make things easy. haha


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 2 2009, 06:42 PM~15851221
> *whats up man..
> you doin it big haha.. thats looks like it would make things easy. haha
> *



after the headache of putting it back their I figured that was the easiest way to get it out lol


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 2 2009, 05:27 PM~15849370
> *I might MIGHT be able to hook you up. My dad's boss has a car trailer, enclosed. Let me see if I can hook it up. PM me your number again.
> *


Thats what I'm talkin about. We're all in this together.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 1 2009, 11:38 PM~14955720
> *Okay... So remember up above how I fixed and painted my tattoo artists truck that got into a bit of a dinger? Well here are the results of 5 hours in the chair today.
> 
> The one and only James Tex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dude thats freakin wicked.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 2 2009, 07:29 PM~15851851
> *dude thats freakin wicked.
> *



yeah man it's fuckin awesome!

this is where it's at now


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 2 2009, 08:44 PM~15852083
> *yeah man it's fuckin awesome!
> 
> this is where it's at now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good thing you didn't have your ass out again. :barf:





























 (no ****)


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 07:47 PM~15852131
> *Good thing you didn't have your ass out again. :barf:
> (no ****)
> *



ha ha thanks!

I'll post a couple closer shots when I get home, it's lookin really awesome


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Dec 2 2009, 07:53 PM~15851385-->
> 
> 
> 
> after the headache of putting it back their I figured that was the easiest way to get it out lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Dec 2 2009, 08:44 PM~15852083
> *yeah man it's fuckin awesome!
> 
> this is where it's at now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn man. i just dont think i would have the patients for all that haha..

and the build looks wicked man. definatly some info in here i will be using if i ever get to finish my 63..


----------



## baggedout81

Pics hno:


----------



## luxurylows

i dunno about the whole tattoo think looks like it would hurt


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 2 2009, 11:37 PM~15854961
> *i dunno about the whole tattoo think looks like it would hurt
> *


I've got several tatts and a pretty large back tatt as well and they all hurt. I like to get'em but they all hurt to me.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 01:00 AM~15855196
> *I've got several tatts and a pretty large back tatt as well and they all hurt. I like to get'em but they all hurt to me.
> *


only a few of mine hurt... :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 3 2009, 07:35 AM~15856540
> *only a few of mine hurt... :biggrin:
> *


I always hear people saying that, including my wife, but when it comes to me, all of mine hurt, even the smaller ones.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 07:04 AM~15856631
> *I always hear people saying that, including my wife, but when it comes to me, all of mine hurt, even the smaller ones.
> *




Yeah man I'm the same way. I've got a really low tolerance for pain, tattoos SUCK for me. 

Here's a closer shot. The water looks sick!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So it's Thursday, I'm gonna get back out in the garage tonite. Hopefully try and get those taillight pockets welded in to place.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 3 2009, 10:05 AM~15857346
> *Yeah man I'm the same way. I've got a really low tolerance for pain, tattoos SUCK for me.
> 
> Here's a closer shot. The water looks sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum!! I know that cost you a grip of money. Dude that looks extra nice. You should ask Hardluck88 to show you his back tatt. If I remember right, he has no un-inked skin left.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 09:08 AM~15857364
> *Dayum!! I know that cost you a grip of money. Dude that looks extra nice. You should ask Hardluck88 to show you his back tatt. If I remember right, he has no un-inked skin left.
> *



That's what I want someday. Minus my face


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 3 2009, 10:11 AM~15857388
> *That's what I want someday. Minus my face
> *


Well let me reword that, he has damn near no un-inked skin left of his back. They had a pretty good tattoo topic goin in the off topic section but I think it got deleted. 
Here is another guy on LIL, and he is a pro fighter too. He got hit up by Urban Ink magazine. And well you know Spanky(the other Spanky), is pretty much completely covered with them.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=506466&hl=


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 11:18 AM~15857453
> *Well let me reword that, he has damn near no un-inked skin left of his back. They had a pretty good tattoo topic goin in the off topic section but I think it got deleted.
> Here is another guy on LIL, and he is a pro fighter too. He got hit up by Urban Ink magazine. And well you know Spanky(the real Spanky), is pretty much completely covered with them.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=506466&hl=
> *


 :wave: :werd: :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 3 2009, 10:30 AM~15857569
> *:wave:  :werd:  :h5:
> *


I seen what you did there, that name has been with me just as long as my birf name has been on my birf certificate. :angry: 
Sorry about the picture quality but the iphone ain't acting right and I had to snap this of an old Polaroid with my wife's phone.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 2 2009, 05:33 PM~15848708
> *yeah no shit.. think i got one sorted out to go get the ol whore...  gonna be a year to get her built but it should keep me out of trouble for a minute
> *


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 12:17 PM~15857973
> *I seen what you did there, that name has been with me just as long as my birf name has been on my birf certificate. :angry:
> Sorry about the picture quality but the iphone ain't acting right and I had to snap this of an old Polaroid with my wife's phone.
> *


how old are ya?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 3 2009, 11:24 AM~15858049
> *how old are ya?
> *


I see what you're trying to do. :scrutinize:
26, btw.


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 3 2009, 09:05 AM~15857346
> *Yeah man I'm the same way. I've got a really low tolerance for pain, tattoos SUCK for me.
> 
> Here's a closer shot. The water looks sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the water.. Looks crazy.. If I had your money I would be building a sick4 and be all inked up.. Your fokkkin pockets go to your shoe laces... SNAP! Wanna go for a beer today/night hit me up bro..  

Oh yah and the arm tattoos didnt hurt as much as the legs


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 3 2009, 11:47 AM~15858309
> *I like the water.. Looks crazy.. If I had your money I would be building a sick4 and be all inked up.. Your fokkkin pockets go to your shoe laces... SNAP!  Wanna go for a beer today/night hit me up bro..
> 
> Oh yah and the arm tattoos didnt hurt as much as the legs
> *


LOL
I came to the same conclusion.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 12:31 PM~15858122
> *I see what you're trying to do. :scrutinize:
> 26, btw.
> *


  

case closed...


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 3 2009, 12:03 PM~15858456
> *
> 
> case closed...
> *


:nono:
What about the ones with that name that were born before you? :0 
And I can't think of his username right off the bat but their is another Spanky on here that is in his 50's.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 11:07 AM~15858497
> *:nono:
> What about the ones with that name that were born before you? :0
> And I can't think of his username right off the bat but their is another Spanky on here that is in his 50's.
> *



ha ha believe it or not I would get "Shibby" tattooed. 

It's been my nickname for YEARS!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 3 2009, 10:47 AM~15858309
> *I like the water.. Looks crazy.. If I had your money I would be building a sick4 and be all inked up.. Your fokkkin pockets go to your shoe laces... SNAP!  Wanna go for a beer today/night hit me up bro..
> 
> Oh yah and the arm tattoos didnt hurt as much as the legs
> *



I can't tonite bro, Tuesdays and Thursdays are the 2 days a week I work on my 64 hard.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 11:17 AM~15857973
> *I seen what you did there, that name has been with me just as long as my birf name has been on my birf certificate. :angry:
> Sorry about the picture quality but the iphone ain't acting right and I had to snap this of an old Polaroid with my wife's phone.
> *


HAHAH i looked over at the "Product's" there on PB that shit w/ you on a coffee mug is just crazy.Look's like some little wayne shit

NO ****


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 3 2009, 04:56 PM~15861571
> *HAHAH i looked over at the "Product's" there on PB that shit w/ you on a coffee mug is just crazy.Look's like some little wayne shit
> 
> NO ****
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 01:07 PM~15858497
> *:nono:
> What about the ones with that name that were born before you? :0
> And I can't think of his username right off the bat but their is another Spanky on here that is in his 50's.
> *


this is a question about you and I...I've had the nickname since I was 5...when I started tee ball...I am 33...thus having the name longer so therefore on L.I.L, between active me...nevermind let's take this t People's Court...OT


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So I didn't get the tail light pockets welded in tonite. As some of you may noticed I posted a topic in the "project rides" section about how my body mounts over the wheel arches have a large gap. I spent most of the night measuring, plotting, checking body lines, etc, etc. I ended up double stacking the body mounts over the wheel arches and that seemed to fix my problem. According to Skim, west coast ridaz, Kandychromegsxr, and a few others (thanks again for your help) apparently this is a common occurrence for our X Frame cars. This being my first X Frame Impala I had no idea.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

As I was measuring the shit out of my car tonite I even brought my front fenders in to help me plot lines and see if my car was straight. Straight as an arrow of course!  

I can't wait to throw some skirts on this ride!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 4 2009, 12:01 AM~15866771
> *As I was measuring the shit out of my car tonite I even brought my front fenders in to help me plot lines and see if my car was straight. Straight as an arrow of course!
> 
> I can't wait to throw some skirts on this ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 11:13 PM~15866898
> *Thats what I'm talking about.
> *



I think I might be getting some skirts for Christmas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 4 2009, 12:25 AM~15867019
> *I think I might be getting some skirts for Christmas  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn shib didn't know you were into cross dressing :uh: 

Just fucking w/ yah


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 4 2009, 09:00 AM~15869155
> *Damn shib didn't know you were into cross dressing :uh:
> 
> Just fucking w/ yah
> *



oh yeah I vacuum the house in my girls panties ha ha 























no **** :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I gotta tell you guys last night was such a weight lifted off my shoulders for finally getting that body mount situation under control on my car. 

It's a downhill fight to the finish now! :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 4 2009, 10:33 AM~15870014
> *I gotta tell you guys last night was such a weight lifted off my shoulders for finally getting that body mount situation under control on my car.
> 
> It's a downhill fight to the finish now!  :biggrin:
> *


what was the problem?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 4 2009, 10:38 AM~15870070
> *what was the problem?
> *



I had an unusually large gap between the body mount and the body over the wheel arches. You know the body mount that's attached to the rear spring perch? I thought something was super fucked up but it turns out with some helpful advise from westcoastridaz, Skim, and Kandychromegsxr that that problem seems to be a fairly normal X-Frame problem. 

What I had to end up doing, which I posted pics in the last page, was double stacking a pair of body rubbers in that spot. It worked like magic. I'll have to go out and buy another set of body rubbers.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 4 2009, 01:42 PM~15870120
> *I had an unusually large gap between the body mount and the body over the wheel arches. You know the body mount that's attached to the rear spring perch? I thought something was super fucked up but it turns out with some helpful advise from westcoastridaz, Skim, and Kandychromegsxr that that problem seems to be a fairly normal X-Frame problem.
> 
> What I had to end up doing, which I posted pics in the last page, was double stacking a pair of body rubbers in that spot. It worked like magic. I'll have to go out and buy another set of body rubbers.
> *


I knew one of those dudes could help out.


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
for a pimp build



















NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 4 2009, 11:01 AM~15870301
> *I knew one of those dudes could help out.
> *



I guess the real answer I was looking for was if this had ever happened to anybody else before? Skim and westcoastridaz told me it happened to them both and I respect their opinions. I wouldn't be surprised if you see more people coming out with that problem. 

If you stop and study that area of a 61 - 64 Impala you really get a feeling that GM fucked that area of the car up somehow. To be honest these cars don't even NEED box braces. The box brace is a foot away from the wheel well brace. If you look at all the other mounts in a 61 - 64 they are all laying on longitudinal or transverse braces, even a ragtop. All of them except the stupidly designed box braces. I'll bet you a million dollars that the box brace is a side impact protection for the gas tank, and it was an afterthought from the factory. 

That's just my opinion.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So yeah I got that whole body mount thing out of my way it was time to fit and weld up those tail light pockets! :biggrin: 

This took a lot of pushing and pulling to get them in the right spot. It's still gonna take some tricky body work to get the trunk gap 100%. I've got my trunk lid tack welded to the quarters and at one point I had to sneak and crawl into the back of my car into the trunk space and push the tail light pocket with my foot while my dad welded it up lol. That was fun getting out. :uh:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started gettin down on the drivers side. To get the tail light spacing even I used a vernier caliper to measure the gap between the holes on the trunk lid. I used that measurement to get the correct spacing for the tail light pocket and that clamp helped me get it in the right spot.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I still need to weld the tail light pockets to the trunk floor along the bottom, but basically I am done!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GOTTA HAVE SKIRTS FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

After the tail light pockets were stitched up I went back to the C Pillars and finished welding them up. This was done very slowly in about 3/4" stages using compressed air to cool the welds as I went. 

This is the Drivers C Pillar after welding...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 4 2009, 09:29 PM~15876458
> *GOTTA HAVE SKIRTS FOOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are those original skirts? Or are the brand new ones?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

This is the drivers side C Pillar after some grinding and DA Sanding...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the passengers side C Pillar caught up as well


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 5 2009, 12:32 AM~15876494
> *Are those original skirts? Or are the brand new ones?
> *


OG METAL SKIRTS


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 4 2009, 09:38 PM~15876549
> *OG METAL SKIRTS
> *



DAMNNNNN do you have another set by any chance? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 5 2009, 12:31 AM~15876483
> *After the tail light pockets were stitched up I went back to the C Pillars and finished welding them up. This was done very slowly in about 3/4" stages using compressed air to cool the welds as I went.
> 
> This is the Drivers C Pillar after welding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MINE NEEDS WORK DONR 2! NICE FUCKIN JOB :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 5 2009, 12:40 AM~15876566
> *DAMNNNNN do you have another set by any chance?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT A HOMEBOY THAT DO LET ME CHECK 4 YOU HOMIE


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 4 2009, 09:38 PM~15876544
> *Got the passengers side C Pillar caught up as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's clean


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 4 2009, 09:41 PM~15876575
> *I GOT A HOMEBOY THAT DO LET ME CHECK 4 YOU HOMIE
> *



thanks man, that would be awesome!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Dec 4 2009, 09:42 PM~15876599
> *that's clean
> *



thanks man!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 5 2009, 12:48 AM~15876660
> *thanks man, that would be awesome!
> *


ANYTHING FOR ANOTHER RIDER


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 4 2009, 09:53 PM~15876715
> *ANYTHING FOR ANOTHER RIDER
> *



Shibby!


----------



## littlerascle59

I nominate you for, "build of '09" award.


----------



## luxurylows

I agree.. Build of the year at least the canadain version..
















NO ****


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 4 2009, 09:38 PM~15876544
> *Got the passengers side C Pillar caught up as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks god homie, its startin to look like a car again


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 4 2009, 11:16 PM~15876928
> *I nominate you for, "build of '09" award.
> *


YES



> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 5 2009, 12:43 AM~15877672
> *I agree.. Build of the year at least the canadain version..
> NO ****
> *


And nominate to get rid of THE NO **** talk shit's gettin old.Sorry but it is


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 4 2009, 10:16 PM~15876928
> *I nominate you for, "build of '09" award.
> *





> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Dec 5 2009, 12:04 AM~15877867-->
> 
> 
> 
> YES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 11:43 PM~15877672
> *I agree.. Build of the year at least the canadain version..
> NO ****
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Black86Cutty_@Dec 5 2009, 12:04 AM~15877863
> *looks god homie, its startin to look like a car again
> *



Ha ha thanks guys. I tell ya I had my doubts about my car here and there. All those months working away and hardly putting a dent into the build but it's really starting to look cherry now. 

I see no worries in getting this thing into paint by spring.


----------



## baggedout81

I still don't know about red tho.To me black everything is bad ass.If i did on it would be this
black paint w/ silver leafing from nose to the back
black interior w/ silver piping 
72 zenith's black spokes chrome dish maybe silver on the hub.Or all black w/ silver leafing on the dish

That's just me shiby .02


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 5 2009, 01:04 AM~15877867
> *YES
> And nominate to get rid of THE NO **** talk shit's gettin old.Sorry but it is
> *


:werd:


----------



## luxurylows

Well i guess you will be getting some work done with this fokkin weather hey homie.. My backyard pic!

Glad im gonig to Jamaica in 6 days


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 5 2009, 09:23 AM~15879520
> *I still don't know about red tho.To me black everything is bad ass.If i did on it would be this
> black paint w/ silver leafing from nose to the back
> black interior w/ silver piping
> 72 zenith's black spokes chrome dish maybe silver on the hub.Or all black w/ silver leafing on the dish
> 
> That's just me shiby .02
> *



Actually I haven't brought it up yet... but I think I'm gonna ditch the red idea.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 5 2009, 12:08 PM~15880532
> *Well i guess you will be getting some work done with this fokkin weather hey homie.. My backyard pic!
> 
> Glad im gonig to Jamaica in 6 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You're going to Jamaica? FUCK I wanna go lol. 

So just for everybody that doesn't live here, last night was the worst recorded Blizzard to ever run though Calgary, Alberta. It was pretty fuckin insane last night. Calgary International Airport was shut down. All major hiways were shit down, and I saw this hilarious accident on the news where this tractor-trailer jack-knifed and drove over a cop car lol. Luckily no one was hurt in that one. 

This is what my front and back yard look like.


----------



## B Town Fernie

> This happened to mine aswell, Does anybody know why?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> This happened to mine aswell, Does anybody know why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here man check this out. I started a topic about this problem. Apparently this is a problem with a few others cars. I guess it just happens from time to time.
> 
> Check out that topic.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=512984
Click to expand...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

and that couses the quarter panel to crack rite under the side window then??


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 5 2009, 01:23 PM~15880653
> *You're going to Jamaica? FUCK I wanna go lol.
> 
> So just for everybody that doesn't live here, last night was the worst recorded Blizzard to ever run though Calgary, Alberta. It was pretty fuckin insane last night. Calgary International Airport was shut down. All major hiways were shit down, and I saw this hilarious accident on the news where this tractor-trailer jack-knifed and drove over a cop car lol. Luckily no one was hurt in that one.
> 
> This is what my front and back yard look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep kinda look's like that around here during the winter  only we get a ton of ice on top of that.Couple years ago we had it bad here power out for day's some rural places week's.Shit was crazy the town practically stopped.Tree's frozen and broken blocking roads car's frozen up.People went kinda crazy buying up gas,chainsaws,etc. thinking it was the end of the world of something.


----------



## littlerascle59

Whoa!!!!
One of my buddies who lives in Calgary also just sent me some pic yesterday. Man thats gotta suck being in all that snow.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 5 2009, 01:33 PM~15881133
> *and that couses the quarter panel to crack rite under the side window then??
> *



That's what I'm guessing. Both of my original quarters were cracked.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 5 2009, 02:40 PM~15881640
> *Yep kinda look's like that around here during the winter  only we get a ton of ice on top of that.Couple years ago we had it bad here power out for day's some rural places week's.Shit was crazy the town practically stopped.Tree's frozen and broken blocking roads car's frozen up.People went kinda crazy buying up gas,chainsaws,etc. thinking it was the end of the world of something.
> *



Yeah people always freak out when the first blizzard rolls through Calgary


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 5 2009, 02:44 PM~15881670
> *Whoa!!!!
> One of my buddies who lives in Calgary also just sent me some pic yesterday. Man thats gotta suck being in all that snow.
> *



Yeah man it does suck! Like I am goin out tonite to watch a Hockey Game, then to a house party, but it's gonna be a fuckin GONG show trying to drive around getting to these places. 

Maybe I'll take a cab?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some more work done on the tail light pockets this afternoon.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 5 2009, 04:26 PM~15882236
> *Got some more work done on the tail light pockets this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I might try to work on mine tommorow if it warms up its been down in the 50s here wich is to damn cold for me


----------



## dekay24

shit, i hope that blizzard isnt on its way to toon! :0 

its time to hibernate in the garage


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 5 2009, 01:41 AM~15878459
> *Ha ha thanks guys. I tell ya I had my doubts about my car here and there. All those months working away and hardly putting a dent into the build but it's really starting to look cherry now.
> 
> I see no worries in getting this thing into paint by spring.
> *


Tell You Wat Homie, Its Gona Be One Killer 4 Wen Its Done


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 5 2009, 08:07 PM~15882490
> * I might try to work on mine tommorow if it warms up its been down in the 50s here wich is to damn cold for me
> *


who lol fool it been cold as fuck here dont make you wana work on shit :angry:


----------



## ROB327

NICE WORK SHIBBY KEEP POSTING PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 5 2009, 05:25 PM~15882232
> *Yeah man it does suck! Like I am goin out tonite to watch a Hockey Game, then to a house party, but it's gonna be a fuckin GONG show trying to drive around getting to these places.
> 
> Maybe I'll take a cab?
> *


Here are a couple of pics that my buddy sent yesterday, who lives in Calgary


----------



## Lunas64

This is my Backyard Boogy!!!
Shib, today is a Sunny Day here in AZ!!! I have my Foto Shoot at 3 pm today!!! I will BBQ later!!! :biggrin: Dont be Mad!!!


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 6 2009, 12:00 PM~15888367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Backyard Boogy!!!
> Shib, today is a Sunny Day here in AZ!!! I have my Foto Shoot at 3 pm today!!! I will BBQ later!!!  :biggrin: Dont be Mad!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 

SNAP! thats some killer back yard homie.. We got even more snow lastnight.. 

T
T
T

How was the hockey game shibby? What game you go see?


----------



## luxurylows

Could you imagine this happing to the shibby 64... WOW wonder the outcome of this one ...


----------



## 815moto

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 6 2009, 04:28 PM~15889875
> *Could you imagine this happing to the shibby 64... WOW wonder the outcome of this one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats fucked up, It would of been a bloody murda.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 6 2009, 09:05 PM~15892694
> *Thats fucked up, It would of been a bloody murda.
> *


X2


----------



## luxurylows

TTT for this fokkkkin cold ass weather... I HATE WINTER

-32 with the windchill... :angry: looks like its GIN and Tonix inside day...

On the other hand only 4 days till Jamaica..


----------



## Lunas64

> Sup fellas! Took Lunas 64 out for a little photo shoot yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little taste of the Shoot! :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

Drag and drop to desktop and save... LOOKS KILLA BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 4 2009, 10:38 PM~15876544
> *Got the passengers side C Pillar caught up as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super nice!!!!!!


----------



## baggedout81

Here's a start for us.Tonight 10 min. ago


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 6 2009, 12:00 PM~15888367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Backyard Boogy!!!
> Shib, today is a Sunny Day here in AZ!!! I have my Foto Shoot at 3 pm today!!! I will BBQ later!!!  :biggrin: Dont be Mad!!!
> *



awww man c'mon! Look at that beautiful sunny backyard. Totally unfair lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 6 2009, 02:15 PM~15889329
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> SNAP! thats some killer back yard homie.. We got even more snow lastnight..
> 
> T
> T
> T
> 
> How was the hockey game shibby?  What game you go see?
> *



Went over to my buddies place to watch Boston DESTROY Toronto! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 6 2009, 03:28 PM~15889875
> *Could you imagine this happing to the shibby 64... WOW wonder the outcome of this one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn that's fucked up. I don't know what I would do in that situation


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> Sup fellas! Took Lunas 64 out for a little photo shoot yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little taste of the Shoot! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Lunanator you 64 is looking sexy in those pictures!
Click to expand...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 11:36 PM~15908878
> *super nice!!!!!!
> *



Thanks Skim!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 8 2009, 12:13 AM~15909668
> *Damn Lunanator you 64 is looking sexy in those pictures!
> *


Thanks Shibinator! Cant wait til urs if finished next summer when u are able to work on it!!! Too damn cold now huh?


----------



## littlerascle59

Hit 71 degrees today :cheesy:
But it rained on and off too


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 8 2009, 04:59 PM~15915838
> *Thanks Shibinator! Cant wait til urs if finished next summer when u are able to work on it!!! Too damn cold now huh?
> *



naw man this is perfect car building hibernating weather lol. My garage is hot-water heated, so the floors are nice and toasty. When it's cold out here in Canada building cars in the garage is all I wanna do. 

I guess that's why we cherish our summers so much.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 8 2009, 08:12 PM~15917653
> *naw man this is perfect car building hibernating weather lol. My garage is hot-water heated, so the floors are nice and toasty. When it's cold out here in Canada building cars in the garage is all I wanna do.
> 
> I guess that's why we cherish our summers so much.
> *


Heated floor's awww man i have to lay on a piece of old carpet.I'm to fat to get underneath my car w/ a creeper wearing carheart's and a hoody.Atlest i have propane heater this year :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

So, whats coming up next Shibby, the floor replacement?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2009, 09:25 PM~15919495
> *Heated floor's awww man i have to lay on a piece of old carpet.I'm to fat to get underneath my car w/ a creeper wearing carheart's and a hoody.Atlest i have propane heater this year :cheesy:
> *



Yeah man it's the shit, I'm spoiled. I go over to my buddies garages and I freeze my ass off lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2009, 09:26 PM~15919516
> *So, whats coming up next Shibby, the floor replacement?
> *



I'm in the process of finding some OG skirts, or buying some new ones. I wanna bolt them to the car before I weld the bottoms of the quarters up for good. There's a fair amount of play in the quarters either way and I wanna make sure the skirts fit like magic. 

So right now (this is why I haven't been posting pictures) I am DA sanding the OG paint off of the rest of the doors and DA sanding all the black primer off of the quarters. Holy shit it's taking forever, that stuff is stuck on really well. I have the drivers side of the car done and it's 100% bare steel now. Looks killer!

So yeah after the skirts get here and I can stitch it all up the new floor goes in. After the floor is in I'll finish up the shaved firewall, then it's up on the rotisserie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shibby sup playa


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 8 2009, 09:52 PM~15919970
> *I'm in the process of finding some OG skirts, or buying some new ones. I wanna bolt them to the car before I weld the bottoms of the quarters up for good. There's a fair amount of play in the quarters either way and I wanna make sure the skirts fit like magic.
> 
> So right now (this is why I haven't been posting pictures) I am DA sanding the OG paint off of the rest of the doors and DA sanding all the black primer off of the quarters. Holy shit it's taking forever, that stuff is stuck on really well. I have the drivers side of the car done and it's 100% bare steel now. Looks killer!
> 
> So yeah after the skirts get here and I can stitch it all up the new floor goes in. After the floor is in I'll finish up the shaved firewall, then it's up on the rotisserie!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How warm is your sumer wheather?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2009, 02:08 AM~15909222
> *Here's a start for us.Tonight 10 min. ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 8 2009, 10:52 PM~15919970
> *I'm in the process of finding some OG skirts, or buying some new ones. I wanna bolt them to the car before I weld the bottoms of the quarters up for good. There's a fair amount of play in the quarters either way and I wanna make sure the skirts fit like magic.
> 
> So right now (this is why I haven't been posting pictures) I am DA sanding the OG paint off of the rest of the doors and DA sanding all the black primer off of the quarters. Holy shit it's taking forever, that stuff is stuck on really well. I have the drivers side of the car done and it's 100% bare steel now. Looks killer!
> 
> So yeah after the skirts get here and I can stitch it all up the new floor goes in. After the floor is in I'll finish up the shaved firewall, then it's up on the rotisserie!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That sounds like a lot of fun. LOL


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 11:01 PM~15920071
> *:cheesy:
> *











Here's about a hour ago.Gonna snow thru the night


----------



## littlerascle59

That makes me appreciate living in the Deep South.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Dec 8 2009, 09:53 PM~15919981-->
> 
> 
> 
> shibby sup playa
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup dude! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@Dec 8 2009, 09:54 PM~15919989
> *How warm is your sumer wheather?
> *



We've got really awesome summers. 80 to 90 Fahrenheit for a good 5 - 6 months. Trust me it's nothing compared to what most of you lucky guys get down in Cali , AZ, and Texas. Damn I wish I could drive my toys all year. 

Find me a girl to marry so I can move down there for good! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2009, 10:07 PM~15920140
> *That sounds like a lot of fun. LOL
> *



Oh yeah tons-o-fun!

Sanding sucks! lol


----------



## littlerascle59

Bump for the best build on LIL.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 8 2009, 10:44 PM~15920665
> *Sup dude!  :biggrin:
> We've got really awesome summers. 80 to 90 Fahrenheit for a good 5 - 6 months. Trust me it's nothing compared to what most of you lucky guys get down in Cali , AZ, and Texas. Damn I wish I could drive my toys all year.
> 
> Find me a girl to marry so I can move down there for good!  :biggrin:
> *


I live in south ga you would prolly just want to crawl in a hole and die around here during summer it fucking sucks. But hey if your looking to move steeda mustang just opened there new facility here and there looking for a machinest


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## luxurylows

T
T
M
F
T

for Jamaica in 2 sleeps


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 9 2009, 12:27 PM~15925767
> *I live in south ga you would prolly just want to crawl in a hole and die around here during summer it fucking sucks. But hey if your looking to move steeda mustang just opened there new facility here and there looking for a machinest
> *



Looking for a machinist are they? I've heard American companies LOVE Canadian trades people. I'd be awfully tempted. 

I've never been to Georgia, but I have been to Nashville in July and wanted to kill myself lol. I remember getting out of the air conditioned truck at this big mall in Nashville, standing on the pavement and the heat hit me like a punch in the face! I had to run to the mall for salvation. I don't know how you guys get so use to that heat. As hot as it was it was still nicer than being freezing cold though. 

I had a look at Steeda's website, that could be fun!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 9 2009, 01:46 PM~15926450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ha ha no doubt!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 9 2009, 03:03 PM~15927357
> *T
> T
> M
> F
> T
> 
> for Jamaica in 2 sleeps
> *



lucky!

I always go to warm places when it's warm in Calgary. What the hell am I doing??? ha ha


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 10 2009, 11:07 AM~15936342
> *lucky!
> 
> I always go to warm places when it's warm in Calgary. What the hell am I doing??? ha ha
> *


Cuse you have to work on the chevy when it's cold REMEMBER


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 10 2009, 10:05 AM~15936327
> *Looking for a machinist are they? I've heard American companies LOVE Canadian trades people. I'd be awfully tempted.
> 
> I've never been to Georgia, but I have been to Nashville in July and wanted to kill myself lol. I remember getting out of the air conditioned truck at this big mall in Nashville, standing on the pavement and the heat hit me like a punch in the face! I had to run to the mall for salvation. I don't know how you guys get so use to that heat. As hot as it was it was still nicer than being freezing cold though.
> 
> I had a look at Steeda's website, that could be fun!
> *


It would be a good job you would be in a brand new building ,new tools new every damn thing :cheesy: i think you would like south ga we got a huge ass collage(vsu) single chicks out the ass around here. We are 3hrs from atlanta, about 1hr 30mins from jacksonville fl and about 2hr and 30 mins from daytona beach fl :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea shibby come to georgia and help us on ours 64s lol :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

TTT

12 hours till liftoff to Jamaica WOOOOOOTWOOOOOOOT

this mother out to paint yet


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C+Dec 10 2009, 12:36 PM~15937726-->
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a good job you would be in a brand new building ,new tools new every damn thing :cheesy: i think you would like south ga we got a huge ass collage(vsu) single chicks out the ass around here. We are 3hrs from atlanta, about 1hr 30mins from jacksonville fl and about 2hr and 30 mins from daytona beach fl :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Dec 10 2009, 01:17 PM~15938062
> *yea shibby come to georgia and help us on ours 64s lol :biggrin:
> *



Yeah trust me I probably would love it. I don't know if I could ever leave this place or not though. Tough choice.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 10 2009, 04:42 PM~15940195
> *TTT
> 
> 12 hours till liftoff to Jamaica WOOOOOOTWOOOOOOOT
> 
> this mother out to paint yet
> *



have fun man!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 11 2009, 12:42 AM~15943598
> *Yeah trust me I probably would love it. I don't know if I could ever leave this place or not though. Tough choice.
> *


i feel you but thats what i said to but been here ever since lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 10 2009, 09:45 PM~15943637
> *i feel you but thats what i said to but been here ever since lol
> *



And you're from the Philippines?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 11 2009, 12:47 AM~15943676
> *And you're from the Philippines?
> *


dad was airforce so i was born in the islands then cali now im here in ga been in georgia since 2000?


----------



## littlerascle59

Edit: Ya'll posted while I was tryin to post.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 11 2009, 12:52 AM~15943754
> *Edit: Ya'll posted while I was tryin to post.
> *


haha just reppin ya know :biggrin: yea im in c-town ga baby my second home :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 10 2009, 09:50 PM~15943710
> *dad was airforce so i was born in the islands then cali now im here in ga been in georgia since 2000?
> *



almost 10 years there hey? How did you like living in Cali?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 11 2009, 12:55 AM~15943776
> *almost 10 years there hey? How did you like living in Cali?
> *


man i loved it untill i got cought up with the laws ya know, young n dumb in the streets tryin to be hard lol thats why im in ga lol


----------



## littlerascle59

Hey Shibby, if you're looking for some o.g. accessories, try onestopimpalashop.com. He's got all kinds of NOS accessories.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 10 2009, 09:59 PM~15943837
> *man i loved it untill i got cought up with the laws ya know, young n dumb in the streets tryin to be hard lol thats why im in ga lol
> *



exile ain't such a bad thing


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 10 2009, 09:59 PM~15943841
> *Hey Shibby, if you're looking for some o.g. accessories, try onestopimpalashop.com. He's got all kinds of NOS accessories.
> *



Yeah I was checkin that site out. Pretty fuckin expensive though. I've got a few options for my car. 

I've got an NOS power antenna switch and an NOS reverb stereo option switch, Tachometer, power windows, power wings, A/C, etc. 

The only other thing I would like to have is a factory cruise control switch for my dash


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 11 2009, 10:59 AM~15947585
> *The only other thing I would like to have is a factory cruise control switch for my dash
> *


Lemme see if I know where one is..............


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Dec 11 2009, 10:59 AM~15947585-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was checkin that site out. Pretty fuckin expensive though. I've got a few options for my car.
> 
> I've got an NOS power antenna switch and an NOS reverb stereo option switch, Tachometer, power windows, power wings, A/C, etc.
> 
> The only other thing I would like to have is a factory cruise control switch for my dash
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Dec 11 2009, 03:55 PM~15950383
> *Lemme see if I know where one is..............
> *


Yeah i thought i see one on here awhile back :dunno:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 11 2009, 03:56 PM~15950397
> *Yeah i thought i see one on here awhile back :dunno:
> *


Yeah but I think what he means is some people on LIL tryin and get rich off the smallest of things sometimes and that it'll be cheaper to look somewhere else.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 11 2009, 02:55 PM~15950383
> *Lemme see if I know where one is..............
> *


 :x:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 11 2009, 04:18 PM~15950653
> *Yeah but I think what he means is some people on LIL tryin and get rich off the smallest of things sometimes and that it'll be cheaper to look somewhere else.
> *



AWWW ok i CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Olds_racer

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 8 2009, 01:08 AM~15909645
> *Went over to my buddies place to watch Boston DESTROY Toronto!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 9 2009, 04:03 PM~15927357
> *T
> T
> M
> F
> T
> 
> for Jamaica in 2 sleeps
> *


good shit man. were abouts in Jamaica you going..

wait.. this was 2 days ago. lol. you probably there.
haha..
enjoy


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Dec 11 2009, 06:46 PM~15953183
> *:thumbsup:
> *



love Boston!


----------



## littlerascle59

My daughter said thanks for your compliments on her science fair win. She is a big fan of your build thread too. I'll post pics when I find them from when she was a the race track with me during the Super Chevy Show in Memphis(Middleton),TN. She would get all excited every time she saw a '63 or '64. She'd say my daddy got one of those. :biggrin:
She loves the old school rides too, she can't wait for me to get my '63 Bel Air wagon. :cheesy:


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 11 2009, 01:59 PM~15947585
> *Yeah I was checkin that site out. Pretty fuckin expensive though. I've got a few options for my car.
> 
> I've got an NOS power antenna switch and an NOS reverb stereo option switch, Tachometer, power windows, power wings, A/C, etc.
> 
> The only other thing I would like to have is a factory cruise control switch for my dash
> *



64 Impalas didn't have power antenna switches.

nice build, I've been following this for awhile now. keep it up!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 12 2009, 03:00 PM~15959200
> *My daughter said thanks for your compliments on her science fair win. She is a big fan of your build thread too. I'll post pics when I find them from when she was a the race track with me during the Super Chevy Show in Memphis(Middleton),TN. She would get all excited every time she saw a '63 or '64. She'd say my daddy got one of those. :biggrin:
> She loves the old school rides too, she can't wait for me to get my '63 Bel Air wagon. :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 11 2009, 04:34 PM~15950870
> *:x:
> *


Okay, the guy that has it doesn't want to sell it. :uh: 
What pisses me off is, he has a ton of old Impalas both 2 & 4 doors that are just rotting away and he won't let go of nothing :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59

Sorry I wasn't much of a help but if you just need the switch, here is pic of it for those who don't know and happen to come across one.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 12 2009, 12:00 PM~15959200
> *My daughter said thanks for your compliments on her science fair win. She is a big fan of your build thread too. I'll post pics when I find them from when she was a the race track with me during the Super Chevy Show in Memphis(Middleton),TN. She would get all excited every time she saw a '63 or '64. She'd say my daddy got one of those. :biggrin:
> She loves the old school rides too, she can't wait for me to get my '63 Bel Air wagon. :cheesy:
> *



that's really cool your kid is into cars! I hope whenever I have kids they'll be into cars as well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by graham_@Dec 12 2009, 12:22 PM~15959391
> *64 Impalas didn't have power antenna switches.
> 
> nice build, I've been following this for awhile now. keep it up!
> *



Then what's it from?

I'm pretty sure they had the power antenna and the reverb. Check out this picture I found. The two switches above the left radio knob are the switches I'm talkin about. I wish there was a better shot. 

I have both of those switches.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 12 2009, 01:36 PM~15959986
> *Okay, the guy that has it doesn't want to sell it.  :uh:
> What pisses me off is, he has a ton of old Impalas both 2 & 4 doors that are just rotting away and he won't let go of nothing :angry:
> *



that's so typical!

I think I want the whole cruise system.


----------



## littlerascle59

Excuse my ignorance but what is a reverb? :dunno:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 12 2009, 05:22 PM~15961644
> *Excuse my ignorance but what is a reverb? :dunno:
> *



Reverberation is a musical effect, but it can also be a natural effect. You find it in recorded music, and there's a pedal made for guitar players to also give you this effect. To find it naturally picture yourself standing in a giant church or auditorium, then picture someone singing. That beautiful echo is what's considered reverberation. 

In 1964 and I think 1965 Chevrolets came with a reverb stereo option where the AM/FM radio could have this effect on it.


----------



## doctahouse

Wow Jeff!!! Impressive work. Just found your topic build yesterday. I sent you a text before Highriver but never heard back if you were going or not. Show was a good turn out huh? We'll do it again for sure next year.

The build looks good. I've got some more parts if you're intrested? New gas tank, straps, fuel sender, extra body mount and possible hook up on your cruise control/fender skirts. I'll PM you the number. He's expensive but he has Alberta's Impala part scene on lock down. He use to fly around in some kind of glider? and look at the farmers fields and then scoup them up later. He's got over 50, location.... un-disclosed. He'll bring you the parts you need.

How many hours you figure you have into your quarters?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Dec 14 2009, 07:31 AM~15975419
> *Wow Jeff!!! Impressive work. Just found your topic build yesterday. I sent you a text before Highriver but never heard back if you were going or not. Show was a good turn out huh? We'll do it again for sure next year.
> 
> The build looks good. I've got some more parts if you're intrested? New gas tank, straps, fuel sender, extra body mount and possible hook up on your cruise control/fender skirts. I'll PM you the number. He's expensive but he has Alberta's Impala part scene on lock down. He use to fly around in some kind of glider? and look at the farmers fields and then scoup them up later. He's got over 50, location.... un-disclosed. He'll bring you the parts you need.
> 
> How many hours you figure you have into your quarters?
> *



Quinn it's great to hear from you man! It's been a while. 

I really need to get a new cell phone. I lost my old cell in B.C. when I went out to the Radium car show and I haven't got it replaced since. It's too bad cause that High River show looked really awesome, I would have loved to have been there. Best thing is to call me and leave a message. I check my voicemail all the time. 

That gas tank stuff I would definitely be interested in. I'm not 100% sure yet, but I might need a new trunk lid. I wasn't careful enough when I was blasting it and I warped the skin a little bit. We'll see how much of a pain in the ass it is to bodywork I guess :uh: 

I read the PM you sent me before I read this if you're wondering why I was confused in the PM lol. I'll give the guy a call about the cruise control. I scored a set of OG skirts from Dallas on the weekend. Should be here in a week or so. 

I should be coming to E-Town pretty soon, I'll let you know. If you're ever comin down to Calgary let me know, we can hook up for some beer.


----------



## doctahouse

I've got the gas tank, new drop spindles with disc brakes, master cylinder/booster that I will not be using.

I might need some help on my quarters one day so keep it mind if you want to do some trading of time for parts???

I might go down to Calgary over the Christmas break we get off so I'll let you know. If you come up here, I got a bright warm garage you can check out my work in progress.


F.Y.I This guy up here dinged me $200 for a clean trunk lid I needed. What do you?


----------



## free in t-town

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 6 2009, 06:28 PM~15889875
> *Could you imagine this happing to the shibby 64... WOW wonder the outcome of this one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's [email protected] up. It made me sick to my stomach just to watch that video.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by free in t-town_@Dec 14 2009, 07:25 PM~15981004
> *that's [email protected] up. It made me sick to my stomach just to watch that video.
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Skim




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Dec 14 2009, 06:06 PM~15980810
> *I've got the gas tank, new drop spindles with disc brakes, master cylinder/booster that I will not be using.
> 
> I might need some help on my quarters one day so keep it mind if you want to do some trading of time for parts???
> 
> I might go down to Calgary over the Christmas break we get off so I'll let you know. If you come up here, I got a bright warm garage you can check out my work in progress.
> F.Y.I This guy up here dinged me $200 for a clean trunk lid I needed. What do you?
> *



Any help you need I'll be there for you. 

What do you mean about the trunk lid?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by free in t-town_@Dec 14 2009, 06:25 PM~15981004
> *that's [email protected] up. It made me sick to my stomach just to watch that video.
> *



oh man I cried. Did you see the bent window frame? I'd be calling up Skim!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Been a while since I posted some progress. I spent a lot of time sanding all the black primer off of the quarters and getting the original red paint off of the doors. The car is now 100% in bare steel. The quarters still aren't 100% stitched on, as I said before i am waiting for the OG fender skirts I bought to show up before I stitch the quarters fully.


----------



## baggedout81

Dam bro,look's crazy down to steel.

Now fast forward a year :cheesy: gonna be sick


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 15 2009, 11:19 PM~15995414
> *Dam bro,look's crazy down to steel.
> 
> Now fast forward a year  :cheesy: gonna be sick
> *



yeah man! Damn I wish it was summer, I would love to roll it out to a parking lot and snap some bare steel shots of the car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

One of the next steps I need to get done is get the Box Braces in with the rest of the mounts torqued in place. I was gonna try to stitch these into place up on the rotisserie but I don't think I'll have much luck doing that way. 

I'm not gonna try to completely stitch these in to place with the body on the frame, just as long as I can button weld a few holes and I can finish it up on the rotisserie. I need to go buy another body mount set since I used up two mounts under the wheel well arches. Tonite I got all the holes drilled in the Box Braces. 

I think before I get these Braces into place I will Por15 the inside of the Box.


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 15 2009, 11:16 PM~15995389
> *Been a while since I posted some progress. I spent a lot of time sanding all the black primer off of the quarters and getting the original red paint off of the doors. The car is now 100% in bare steel. The quarters still aren't 100% stitched on, as I said before i am waiting for the OG fender skirts I bought to show up before I stitch the quarters fully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Siiiiiiccckkkkk!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Dec 16 2009, 01:08 AM~15995796
> *Siiiiiiccckkkkk!!!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## guirway09

Thanks for the reply...I actually had that check on my to-do list. I havent replaced the coolant in the 4 years Ive had the car maybe I should have, nor have I had to add any. So, if I am getting air, the next question is - from where?


----------



## doctahouse

I got an extra body mount set if you need a couple mounts from it??


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 12 2009, 09:12 PM~15961570
> *Then what's it from?
> 
> I'm pretty sure they had the power antenna and the reverb. Check out this picture I found. The two switches above the left radio knob are the switches I'm talkin about. I wish there was a better shot.
> 
> I have both of those switches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



they're not stock... just like the oil/volt/temp guages under the dash and the floor mats. I'm not sure about the antenna, but I think the reverb is from a pontiac or another GM car. You will have to ask someone else about that...I just know a 64 Impala never had a power antenna.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Dec 16 2009, 04:56 AM~15996636
> *I got an extra body mount set if you need a couple mounts from it??
> *



yeah man I need 2 mounts!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by graham_@Dec 16 2009, 10:38 AM~15998267
> *they're not stock... just like the oil/volt/temp guages under the dash and the floor mats. I'm not sure about the antenna, but I think the reverb is from a pontiac or another GM car. You will have to ask someone else about that...I just know a 64 Impala never had a power antenna.
> *




hmmm, strange. This isn't the first time I've seen those switches in a 64 Chevy. I might be going out on a limb here, but maybe it's a Canadian thing?


----------



## dekay24

looks badass dude, looks like a brand new 64 sitting there in bare steel.............oh wait, it is pretty much all brand new!!


----------



## Loco 61

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 16 2009, 03:10 PM~15998498
> *hmmm, strange. This isn't the first time I've seen those switches in a 64 Chevy. I might be going out on a limb here, but maybe it's a Canadian thing?
> *



good thinking.... but from what i've seen Canadian cars for the most part were not heavily optioned. do you have a better closer picture of it so I could maybe figure it out? I parted out a 67 parisienne that had a similar reverb switch but I've never seen the power antenna switch.


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 16 2009, 11:09 AM~15998490
> *yeah man I need 2 mounts!
> *



You in a rush for them? I can send them via Canada Snowmobile Express?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 12 2009, 08:12 PM~15961570
> *Then what's it from?
> 
> I'm pretty sure they had the power antenna and the reverb. Check out this picture I found. The two switches above the left radio knob are the switches I'm talkin about. I wish there was a better shot.
> 
> I have both of those switches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ask Seth sixoneforlife, or Mr.Impala


----------



## lincolntowncar

*HomeBoy Customs*
*For all ur lowrider needs from 
Rims&Tires
Hydraulics (kits)
Hydraulics (parts)
Air Ride (kits)
Viair Air Compressors*


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by graham_@Dec 16 2009, 07:41 PM~16003268
> *good thinking.... but from what i've seen Canadian cars for the most part were not heavily optioned. do you have a better closer picture of it so I could maybe figure it out? I parted out a 67 parisienne that had a similar reverb switch but I've never seen the power antenna switch.
> *



naw that's not true, there was just less cars up here than the states. For every 100 optioned USA cars there might have been 5 in Canada? A/C was rare up here, for obvious reasons, but there's tons of optioned out cars up here. I don't have any other pictures of that car, I found that picture on the net.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Dec 16 2009, 07:58 PM~16003437
> *You in a rush for them? I can send them via Canada Snowmobile Express?
> *



yeah in a bit of a rush. I'd like to get the box braces on as soon as I can. 

lol @ snowmobile express :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 17 2009, 01:19 PM~16010635
> *yeah in a bit of a rush. I'd like to get the box braces on as soon as I can.
> 
> lol @ snowmobile express  :biggrin:
> *



PM your addy and I'll send two down tomorrow.


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
for some killer CANADIAN TALLENT.. Looks good Jeff..


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Dec 17 2009, 07:03 AM~16007481
> *HomeBoy Customs
> For all ur lowrider needs from
> Rims&Tires
> Hydraulics (kits)
> Hydraulics (parts)
> Air Ride (kits)
> Viair Air Compressors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHO THE FOKKK is this?? Never herd of em?? Is it local Canadian or what?? 


need info


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 17 2009, 05:19 PM~16010630
> *naw that's not true, there was just less cars up here than the states. For every 100 optioned USA cars there might have been 5 in Canada? A/C was rare up here, for obvious reasons, but there's tons of optioned out cars up here. I don't have any other pictures of that car, I found that picture on the net.
> *



very true that there were waaaaaaaay more cars built in the US....I just personally haven't seen a lot of Canadian cars with options and accessories... a couple bumper guards here or a tissue dispenser there(GM) I've seen , but the fully loaded tilt, PW, power seats , vacuum trunks, cruise ect ect cars are usually built in the US.


----------



## luxurylows

whats good shibby.. any updates bro? 

t
t
t


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by graham+Dec 19 2009, 10:31 PM~16034070-->
> 
> 
> 
> very true that there were waaaaaaaay more cars built in the US....I just personally haven't seen a lot of Canadian cars with options and accessories... a couple bumper guards here or a tissue dispenser there(GM) I've seen , but the fully loaded tilt, PW, power seats , vacuum trunks, cruise ect ect cars are usually built in the US.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^After reading this it made me think about my '63 project.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 05:43 PM~15101379
> *Here is my '63 SS project I got in early '08. I'm the third owner, the car hadn't been moved ever since 1983 until I got it. Thats crazy though, thats the year I was born! Some haters busted all the windows because the previous owner wouldn't sell it to them, this didn't happen while it was in my possession though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with a factory trailer hitch, day/night mirror, factory locking gas cap, p/s, p/b, tilt steering, a/c, cruise control, & seat belts. I still have the o.g. engine with all o.g. brackets and components and the o.g. side moldings but they are done for, everything else is salvageable besides the normal sheet metal & interior replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 12:33 PM~15845776
> *Here is a better pic of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jayoldschool

Bad-ass build up! Nice work, shibby. I read all 44 pages at once. A little motivation for what might just be my latest project:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Dec 20 2009, 06:53 PM~16040041
> *Bad-ass build up!  Nice work, shibby.  I read all 44 pages at once.  A little motivation for what might just be my latest project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anymore pics of it?


----------



## jayoldschool

LMK what you guys think.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Dec 20 2009, 08:19 PM~16040834
> *LMK what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice same original color as my '64 S.S., I saw some cancer on the quarter is the trunk solid? Lucky you stay near Shibby, dude got the 64 restore game on lock.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Man the 63 Impala cruise control is sooooooooooooooo much cooler than the 64 one. I love that knob, and I don't really like the dial on the dash of a 64


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Dec 20 2009, 07:19 PM~16040834
> *LMK what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




awesome man! Where abouts in Canada are you!?


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

I prefer the 64, 63 uses a sticker on the trim which to me is just tacky, and 64 is the one year 59-64 where they mounted the brain off the radiator support, which is a nice touch and easier to work on your engine.......

But I am partial to 64s I have two!!!!!!!!

 



> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 21 2009, 01:37 PM~16048076
> *Man the 63 Impala cruise control is sooooooooooooooo much cooler than the 64 one. I love that knob, and I don't really like the dial on the dash of a 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 17 2009, 02:23 AM~16005184
> *ask Seth sixoneforlife, or Mr.Impala
> *



maybe Noah can add some insight on this?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Dec 21 2009, 02:42 PM~16048725
> *I prefer the 64, 63 uses a sticker on the trim which to me is just tacky, and 64 is the one year 59-64 where they mounted the brain off the radiator support, which is a nice touch and easier to work on your engine.......
> 
> But I am partial to 64s I have two!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *




ahhhh that's a sticker? Hey Arthur nothing a little bit of custom billet Dash Trim can't fix :biggrin: I know a good machinist!

I guess the 64 isn't bad. When I get my unit I'm gonna need some measurements from someone so I can cut the hole in my dash surround


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Dec 21 2009, 03:42 PM~16048725
> *I prefer the 64, 63 uses a sticker on the trim which to me is just tacky, and 64 is the one year 59-64 where they mounted the brain off the radiator support, which is a nice touch and easier to work on your engine.......
> 
> But I am partial to 64s I have two!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


A sticker? Lemme go and see because I've never noticed this.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

You can see the sticker edges


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 21 2009, 04:49 PM~16049464
> *You can see the sticker edges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, it is. Damn, I never noticed that. I guess the pic gotta good detailed shot and when I stepped outside I still had to rub my finger across it to tell but the sticker still is in good shape and the letters aren't faded in the least bit. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 21 2009, 03:55 PM~16049562
> *Yeah, it is. Damn, I never noticed that. I guess the pic gotta good detailed shot and when I stepped outside I still had to rub my finger across it to tell but the sticker still is in good shape and the letters aren't faded in the least bit. :biggrin:
> *



Yeah that's surprising considering the sticker is 46 years old! That's one tough sticker!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 21 2009, 08:35 PM~16051886
> *Yeah that's surprising considering the sticker is 46 years old! That's one tough sticker!
> *


that's because it's made outa asbestus.HAHAHH shit will never die


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 21 2009, 06:49 PM~16049464
> *You can see the sticker edges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow never knew there where stickers :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 21 2009, 06:39 PM~16049369
> *ahhhh that's a sticker? Hey Arthur nothing a little bit of custom billet Dash Trim can't fix  :biggrin:  I know a good machinist!
> 
> I guess the 64 isn't bad. When I get my unit I'm gonna need some measurements from someone so I can cut the hole in my dash surround
> *


how much would a custom billet run with either radio delete or a single din no knob spot? whoever took the radio from my car fucked my dash trim up.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 21 2009, 10:01 PM~16053428
> *how much would a custom billet run with either radio delete or a single din no knob spot? whoever took the radio from my car fucked my dash trim up.
> *



I'd have to price out some materials and figure it out, but not much man. Some simple CNC milling and engraving, maybe 100 - 200 bucks? Ish?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 22 2009, 01:12 AM~16053549
> *I'd have to price out some materials and figure it out, but not much man. Some simple CNC milling and engraving, maybe 100 - 200 bucks? Ish?
> *


cool, I'll get at you when I'm ready dude.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 21 2009, 11:26 PM~16054424
> *cool, I'll get at you when I'm ready dude.
> *



You bet man!

When the time comes I'll make a whole bunch


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 16 2009, 12:16 AM~15995389
> *Been a while since I posted some progress. I spent a lot of time sanding all the black primer off of the quarters and getting the original red paint off of the doors. The car is now 100% in bare steel. The quarters still aren't 100% stitched on, as I said before i am waiting for the OG fender skirts I bought to show up before I stitch the quarters fully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks wicked in bare metal man..


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 22 2009, 08:00 PM~16062827
> *this looks wicked in bare metal man..
> *



Thanks man! Yeah sometimes I just sit in the garage and stare at it lol. My skirts just came in, I'll go pick them up tomorrow, now I can work on my car again!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Since I haven't been working on the 64 in the last couple weeks I've been going through paint in my head. Colors after different colors... over and over. 

I think I might do the car in the OG Palomar Maroon Metallic with some subtle leafing and stripes. What do you guys think of that? I mean before I wanted to do a custom wild candy with patterns and a custom interior, but I think I've changed my mind? OG paint with an OG interior?

HELP!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ShibbyShibby, luxurylows
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 23 2009, 02:22 AM~16065482
> *Since I haven't been working on the 64 in the last couple weeks I've been going through paint in my head. Colors after different colors... over and over.
> 
> I think I might do the car in the OG Palomar Maroon Metallic with some subtle leafing and stripes. What do you guys think of that? I mean before I wanted to do a custom wild candy with patterns and a custom interior, but I think I've changed my mind? OG paint with an OG interior?
> 
> HELP!
> *


Sounds Like A Plan... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 12 2009, 08:12 PM~15961570
> *Then what's it from?
> 
> I'm pretty sure they had the power antenna and the reverb. Check out this picture I found. The two switches above the left radio knob are the switches I'm talkin about. I wish there was a better shot.
> 
> I have both of those switches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those switches would be correct if it were a Pontiac Tempest, Lemans or Bonneville. Yes, you are correct those switches are for a Power Rear Antenna and A factory reverb.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Dec 21 2009, 05:42 PM~16048725
> *I prefer the 64, 63 uses a sticker on the trim which to me is just tacky, and 64 is the one year 59-64 where they mounted the brain off the radiator support, which is a nice touch and easier to work on your engine.......
> 
> But I am partial to 64s I have two!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


Excuses, excuses to make it sound better than it really is! The 1964 brain location and dial just flat out suck next to the previous years. The plastic dial in 64 looks cheap, and the brain location and bracket look totally out of place. Just my opinion though. 59-60 dials are badass looking, 61-62 housing and knobs rock, 63's look cool as ever and 64's look like a cheap walkman tape cassette volume knob. :rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 09:29 AM~16066477
> *Excuses, excuses to make it sound better than it really is! The 1964 brain location and dial just flat out suck next to the previous years.  The plastic dial in 64 looks cheap, and the brain location and bracket look totally out of place. Just my opinion though.  59-60 dials are badass looking, 61-62 housing and knobs rock, 63's look cool as ever and 64's look like a cheap walkman tape cassette volume knob. :rofl:
> *


:h5:
Regardless of the '63 "cruise" word being a sticker, I still think the '63 cruise control option looks cooler over the '64, imo.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Dec 23 2009, 01:22 AM~16065482-->
> 
> 
> 
> Since I haven't been working on the 64 in the last couple weeks I've been going through paint in my head. Colors after different colors... over and over.
> 
> I think I might do the car in the [/b]OG Palomar Maroon Metallic with some subtle leafing and stripes[/b]. What do you guys think of that? I mean before I wanted to do a custom wild candy with patterns and a custom interior, but I think I've changed my mind? *OG paint with an OG interior*?
> 
> HELP!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Dec 23 2009, 07:48 AM~16066110
> *Sounds Like A Plan...  :biggrin:
> *


I agree... :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 23 2009, 06:48 AM~16066110-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds Like A Plan...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Dec 23 2009, 09:35 AM~16066910
> *I agree... :biggrin:
> *




you like the sounds of that hey? I was cruisin the 58 - 61 topics and noticed a lot of guys with those cars do them in OG style, and the cars look AMAZING!

The Palomar red is the coded color for my car, and what's more... I was cruisin around the 64 fests, and on google and I found ONE 64 in Palomar red. Can you believe it? It's such a pretty color and nobody does it!

I think I'm doin it! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 08:29 AM~16066477
> *Excuses, excuses to make it sound better than it really is! The 1964 brain location and dial just flat out suck next to the previous years.  The plastic dial in 64 looks cheap, and the brain location and bracket look totally out of place. Just my opinion though.  59-60 dials are badass looking, 61-62 housing and knobs rock, 63's look cool as ever and 64's look like a cheap walkman tape cassette volume knob. :rofl:
> *



That's what I was sayin before, and I completely agree. I mean I really want the option in my car, but man it looks like shit in a 64. So I'm kind of at a crossroads... do I get it or do I leave it out?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 08:25 AM~16066446
> *Those switches would be correct if it were a Pontiac Tempest, Lemans or Bonneville. Yes, you are correct those switches are for a Power Rear Antenna and A factory reverb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AHHHHHHH I see! That makes sense that some better options came in a Pontiac compared to a Chevrolet. Well I guess that settles that then. Too bad, cause it would have been some cool shit to put in my car.


----------



## luxurylows

og color with some pop is killer.. thats the way to do it... the stripping and leafing will make the car as you know... shibby ur on the right track kid.... now lets get some beer lol.....


t
t
t

for the canadian build


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 23 2009, 02:56 PM~16070121
> *og color with some pop is killer.. thats the way to do it... the stripping and leafing will make the car as you know... shibby ur on the right track kid.... now lets get some beer lol.....
> t
> t
> t
> 
> for the canadian build
> *



Yeah man I think I'm convinced! This is exciting that I think I've finally arrived at my final choice in color! :biggrin: 

BEERS! I'm down! How was Jamaica?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 23 2009, 03:39 PM~16069977
> *you like the sounds of that hey? I was cruisin the 58 - 61 topics and noticed a lot of guys with those cars do them in OG style, and the cars look AMAZING!
> 
> The Palomar red is the coded color for my car, and what's more... I was cruisin around the 64 fests, and on google and I found ONE 64 in Palomar red. Can you believe it? It's such a pretty color and nobody does it!
> 
> I think I'm doin it!  :biggrin:
> *


Post a pic of it the one you was talking about in the Palomar Red color, plz. My '64 S.S. og color was Daytona Blue.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

It's not even that great a picture, but here's the link. It's on the bottom left side of the page. 

http://www.hemmingsdigital.com/hemmings/200909/?pg=336

and here's 2 videos on youtube of two different ones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dlsx3RK3sME

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm56XxwI-QU

Other than that I can't find this color


----------



## jayoldschool

YES on OG colours! I thought that interior that you pulled out looked great.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damn how did I miss this topic!!! :0 Awsome work man!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

og color would look good!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 22 2009, 11:22 PM~16065482
> *Since I haven't been working on the 64 in the last couple weeks I've been going through paint in my head. Colors after different colors... over and over.
> 
> I think I might do the car in the OG Palomar Maroon Metallic with some subtle leafing and stripes. What do you guys think of that? I mean before I wanted to do a custom wild candy with patterns and a custom interior, but I think I've changed my mind? OG paint with an OG interior?
> 
> HELP!
> *


'Sup Shib, you know me I like the hard colors!! No candy for me!! I like lookin deep into the colors!!! OG Bro!!! Enjoy it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 23 2009, 06:50 PM~16072831
> *Damn how did I miss this topic!!! :0  Awsome work man!!!!!!!
> *


Best Build Thread out there!! Cuz Shib Foose is doin it!!! :biggrin: Start to finish bottom to top!!! with a tat or two in between!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hope you and your fam have a merry christmas homie


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 24 2009, 12:07 PM~16078317
> *hope you and your fam have a merry christmas homie
> *


x2


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool+Dec 23 2009, 04:55 PM~16071192-->
> 
> 
> 
> YES on OG colours!  I thought that interior that you pulled out looked great.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 08:03 PM~16072946
> *og color would look good!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lunas64_@Dec 23 2009, 08:25 PM~16073169
> *'Sup Shib, you know me I like the hard colors!! No candy for me!! I like lookin deep into the colors!!! OG Bro!!! Enjoy it!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that interior I pulled was BEAUTIFUL for it's age, but unfortunately it doesn't matter if it's a rats nest or it's in great shape, it's gotta be re-done. I'm sold on the OG color, now what do you guys think of a custom interior stitched to look stock? Like Cherry 64? I either go with an OG interior which is boring Vinyl, or go to Castillo Auto Upholstery in Modesto and get something like this in White...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 23 2009, 07:50 PM~16072831
> *Damn how did I miss this topic!!! :0  Awsome work man!!!!!!!
> *



Thanks man I really appreciate that! I've kept up with your Caddy build and I'm LOVIN that 48 Fleetline convertible build! I can't wait to see how that turns out!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Dec 24 2009, 11:07 AM~16078317-->
> 
> 
> 
> hope you and your fam have a merry christmas homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Dec 24 2009, 11:43 AM~16078709
> *x2
> *


Thanks guys! Merry Christmas to you and everybody else in this topic! Hope Santa brings you lot's of car parts! :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

Jamaica was fuckin sick... I dont know if ill ever go back becasue i want to see so much in the world and still have not got to see any of the US.. You got my number get at me and Cory and I will meet yah for a beer ...


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 24 2009, 12:48 PM~16078757
> *Yeah that interior I pulled was BEAUTIFUL for it's age, but unfortunately it doesn't matter if it's a rats nest or it's in great shape, it's gotta be re-done. I'm sold on the OG color, now what do you guys think of a custom interior stitched to look stock? Like Cherry 64? I either go with an OG interior which is boring Vinyl, or go to Castillo Auto Upholstery in Modesto and get something like this in White...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will never do white interior again. Its a bitch to keep clean, especially if you drive your car everyday.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 24 2009, 11:59 AM~16078899
> *Jamaica was fuckin sick... I dont know if ill ever go back becasue i want to see so much in the world and still have not got to see any of the US.. You got my number get at me and Cory and I will meet yah for a beer ...
> *



yeah see I've been everywhere in the USA but nowhere in the world. 

PM me your number again


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 24 2009, 12:18 PM~16079054
> *I will never do white interior again. Its a bitch to keep clean, especially if you drive your car everyday.
> *



yeah it's just that white is the OG interior for my car, and white on red looks soooooooooooo clean!


----------



## baggedout81

2 Members: ShibbyShibby, baggedout81


Merry x-mas


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 24 2009, 04:59 PM~16081510
> *2 Members: ShibbyShibby, baggedout81
> Merry x-mas
> *


:biggrin: Merry Christmas :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got my shirts today! Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

They fit like 85% good on the car. I think I am gonna have to cut them and tighten up the outside fit. I want to run these skirts with no rubber. I want a nice tight fit and all paint work, no ugly rubber seal.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Palomar Red is a beautiful OG color.  So, your car was original Palomar red with white interior?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 24 2009, 05:03 PM~16081530
> *Palomar Red is a beautiful OG color.    So, your car was original Palomar red with white interior?
> *


Yeah it's a really sexy OG color. It sure was...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 24 2009, 04:08 PM~16081550
> *Yeah it's a really sexy OG color. It sure was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. That is a good looking color combo. It would look great like this. I don't know why more people don't paint their cars this color. I've always liked it as well as the earlier ''Honduras Maroon''. I especially like Palomar Red on a 64 SS with a silver interior and top, or black interior with a black vinyl top. Looks crazy.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 24 2009, 05:12 PM~16081574
> *Nice.  That is a good looking color combo.  It would look great like this.  I don't know why more people don't paint their cars this color.  I've always liked it as well as the earlier  ''Honduras Maroon''.  I especially like Palomar Red on a 64 SS with a silver interior and top, or black interior with a black vinyl top.  Looks crazy.
> *



Yeah man I agree, although it took me a while to get it figured out. I wanted candy blue, then bright red, then copper, etc. The Palomar Red is gonna be so awesome, especially drenched in clear with a little bit of leaf work and some pin stripping. 

I just need to figure out if I'm gonna do a reproduction interior, or go with a custom stitched interior to look stock like Cherry 64 I's


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 24 2009, 04:15 PM~16081594
> *Yeah man I agree, although it took me a while to get it figured out. I wanted candy blue, then bright red, then copper, etc. The Palomar Red is gonna be so awesome, especially drenched in clear with a little bit of leaf work and some pin stripping.
> 
> I just need to figure out if I'm gonna do a reproduction interior, or go with a custom stitched interior  to look stock like Cherry 64 I's
> *


Personally, I'd go with a kit from Cars Inc. Great quality.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 24 2009, 05:54 PM~16081885
> *Personally, I'd go with a kit from Cars Inc.  Great quality.
> *



You like the Original look better?


----------



## jayoldschool

You have to go with the white/red stock interior. Looks amazing.


----------



## regal ryda

Merry Christmas Shib Foose


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 24 2009, 05:04 PM~16081945
> *You like the Original look better?
> *


Yup. I like OG interiors.  Leather is nice too, but cost $$$ and is not original. Vinyl is good enough for me, plus Cars Inc. can make a kit in almost any color you want.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 24 2009, 10:24 PM~16083877
> *Merry Christmas Shib Foose
> *



Thanks man Merry Christmas to you to!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 24 2009, 11:42 PM~16084417
> *Yup.  I like OG interiors.    Leather is nice too, but cost $$$ and is not original.  Vinyl is good enough for me, plus Cars Inc. can make a kit in almost any color you want.
> *



Well that's pretty interesting, so Cars Inc can make you a "custom" stock interior!? Sweet!

I had a stock interior in my 65 Impala SS and I loved it!


----------



## Skim

i got you a 64 for x mas!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 12:16 AM~16084635
> *i got you a 64 for x mas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ahhhh sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 24 2009, 10:58 PM~16084523
> *Well that's pretty interesting, so Cars Inc can make you a "custom" stock interior!? Sweet!
> 
> I had a stock interior in my 65 Impala SS and I loved it!
> *


Yes, they can make almost anything you want.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 25 2009, 12:39 AM~16084855
> *Yes, they can make almost anything you want.
> *



cool! Hey man thanks a lot for your help it's been some great info!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 24 2009, 11:43 PM~16084888
> *cool! Hey man thanks a lot for your help it's been some great info!
> *


No prob  Merry Christmas


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 25 2009, 01:19 AM~16085123
> *No prob   Merry Christmas
> *



yeah Merry X-Mas to you to!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 24 2009, 01:48 PM~16078757
> *Yeah that interior I pulled was BEAUTIFUL for it's age, but unfortunately it doesn't matter if it's a rats nest or it's in great shape, it's gotta be re-done. I'm sold on the OG color, now what do you guys think of a custom interior stitched to look stock? Like Cherry 64? I either go with an OG interior which is boring Vinyl, or go to Castillo Auto Upholstery in Modesto and get something like this in White...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I say don't go the boring way man...Do it up a little custom like this one or similar...Get it done tan like that!!! :biggrin:  But I tell you what though, it's great to see some super quality lowriders like the one you are building out of Canada!!! Absolutely great build my Canadian brother :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 23 2009, 10:27 PM~16073186
> *Best Build Thread out there!! Cuz Shib Foose is doin it!!! :biggrin: Start to finish bottom to top!!! with a tat or two in between!!!
> *


that is for sure one of the tighest builups on here!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 24 2009, 02:18 PM~16079054
> *I will never do white interior again. Its a bitch to keep clean, especially if you drive your car everyday.*


true statement unfortunately


----------



## littlerascle59

Merry Christmas, ya'll! :wave:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 25 2009, 12:43 PM~16087567-->
> 
> 
> 
> I say don't go the boring way man...Do it up a little custom like this one or similar...Get it done tan like that!!! :biggrin:    But I tell you what though, it's great to see some super quality lowriders like the one you are building out of Canada!!! Absolutely great build my Canadian brother :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 25 2009, 12:45 PM~16087573
> *that is for sure one of the tighest builups on here!!
> *



Thanks man I really appreciate that! It's nice to see the quality coming from your end of the country as well! Yeah I have some decisions to make about the upholstery. Going with a CarsInc interior is a beautiful way to go, and it's honestly cheaper than the custom. I'd have to take my car States side of the border to get an interior like that on in the picture. $$$


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 25 2009, 02:18 PM~16088170
> *Merry Christmas, ya'll! :wave:
> *



Merry Christmas man!


----------



## Reckless

go custom OG interior Shib,

I was debating this a while ago also, i wanted an all black leather OG setup, no one makes it, so i opted to make it myself, with the help of my dad since thats his thing... stitching leather... 
vinyl is cool for a simple OG look, but if you want the creature comfort of leather in a 45+ year old car, your kinda of on your own or having a shop do it for you...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 25 2009, 05:23 PM~16088628
> *Thanks man I really appreciate that! It's nice to see the quality coming from your end of the country as well! Yeah I have some decisions to make about the upholstery. Going with a CarsInc interior is a beautiful way to go, and it's honestly cheaper than the custom. I'd have to take my car States side of the border to get an interior like that on in the picture. $$$
> *


I hear ya on that man...Tough sometimes to get shit done up here without spending major cash but whatever you do, it's going tobe clean as hell no doubt!!!


----------



## rick383

64 coming out sick


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Gonna go sand blast the new floor tomorrow! Get all that Dynacorn black primer off of it.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 24 2009, 08:01 PM~16081516
> *I got my shirts today! Just in time for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UPS lost my fuckin skirts on december 2nd and are taking their sweet fuckin time refunding my money.


----------



## Lunas64

:biggrin: "Sup Shib, Interior??????? That Tan shit like in Cherrys is badass!!! Jus make sure the exterior goes with it!!! White??????? Naaaaaaa! Your build is way too good for just a white interior!!! You need to go OG, but baddass OG, is that possible?? You can doooooit!! Hope you had a great Christmas, I got the family a New Water Heater for Christmas!!! Busted on 12-17!!!!! But they all have hot water in the showers!!!


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

What kind of welder did you use to wrap your frame?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 28 2009, 03:33 PM~16112481
> *UPS lost my fuckin skirts on december 2nd and are taking their sweet fuckin time refunding my money.
> *



How the hell did they lose them? That would piss me off.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 29 2009, 05:00 PM~16125110
> *:biggrin: "Sup Shib, Interior??????? That Tan shit like in Cherrys is badass!!! Jus make sure the exterior goes with it!!! White??????? Naaaaaaa! Your build is way too good for just a white interior!!! You need to go OG, but baddass OG, is that possible?? You can doooooit!! Hope you had a great Christmas, I got the family a New Water Heater for Christmas!!! Busted on 12-17!!!!! But they all have hot water in the showers!!!
> *



Yeah I dunno the white is sooooo clean and simple. Plus it's original. 

A water heater? IN ARIZONA? lol

Christmas was pretty good up here, cold as heck though


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 29 2009, 09:29 PM~16128191
> *What kind of welder did you use to wrap your frame?
> *



I have a Miller Millermatic 175 Mig. I'm running Blueshield gas with a 0.030" wire


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 30 2009, 07:21 AM~16131397
> *How the hell did they lose them? That would piss me off.
> *


I bought em from Rodz6364, he did his part and shipped them and everything. They were supposed to be here and the delivery date kept going to the next day so I thought they were just behind or something. Turns out their system automatically does that shit, they were supposed to be here on December 2nd and never came, he ran a tracer. They still haven't sent either one of us the money back on them either. I used to work in a injection molding plant and we ordered a mold from Italy and it was going shipped UPS, insured for $2,000,000 and they lost it and it took them 6 months to pay up.


----------



## luxurylows

ttt for 2010


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 2 2010, 01:11 PM~16161423
> *ttt for 2010
> *


:werd:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 30 2009, 11:43 AM~16133579
> *I bought em from Rodz6364, he did his part and shipped them and everything. They were supposed to be here and the delivery date kept going to the next day so I thought they were just behind or something. Turns out their system automatically does that shit, they were supposed to be here on December 2nd and never came, he ran a tracer. They still haven't sent either one of us the money back on them either. I used to work in a injection molding plant and we ordered a mold from Italy and it was going shipped UPS, insured for $2,000,000 and they lost it and it took them 6 months to pay up.
> *



Fucking UPS is such a joke.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 4 2010, 09:37 AM~16178167
> *Fucking UPS is such a joke.
> *


Not just the ups

I bought a couple item's from a couple member's on here one on the 12th and shipped the 15th other a couple day's after that.Still nothing.Almost 3 weeek's on my first package.

Either that or i got took  :angry:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 4 2010, 01:31 PM~16178763
> *Not just the ups
> 
> I bought a couple item's from a couple member's on here one on the 12th and shipped the 15th other a couple day's after that.Still nothing.Almost 3 weeek's on my first package.
> 
> Either that or i got took   :angry:
> *


you got a tracking #?


----------



## luxurylows

Hey Jeff what wheels you going wifff on the "SHIBBY4"


Never know I may have a set that will look nice on her.... :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
for a canada come back to win it in ok


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB327

MAN SHIBBY YOUR 64 HAS COME A LONG WAY LOOK GREAT MAN :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 5 2010, 04:33 PM~16193316
> *Hey Jeff what wheels you going wifff on the "SHIBBY4"
> Never know I may have a set that will look nice on her.... :biggrin:
> *



I'm gonna do a custom ordered set of 13 inch 72 spoke Zeniths. I want a half chrome half color matched hub and a half chrome half color matched rim with chrome spokes and chrome nipples. 

72 spoke Zeniths are the sexiest wheel on the planet.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 5 2010, 08:18 PM~16196308
> *T
> T
> T
> for a canada come back to win it in ok
> *



FUCK 6-5 for USA ahhh I was so heart broken!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Jan 5 2010, 10:24 PM~16198437
> *MAN SHIBBY YOUR 64 HAS COME A LONG WAY LOOK GREAT MAN :biggrin:
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 6 2010, 11:23 AM~16202806
> *I'm gonna do a custom ordered set of 13 inch 72 spoke Zeniths. I want a half chrome half color matched hub and a half chrome half color matched rim with chrome spokes and chrome nipples.
> 
> 72 spoke Zeniths are the sexiest wheel on the planet.
> *


I agree.. Just picked up a set of cross laced Z's for a brown bill out of kijiji
they have dayton decals on them but I just ordered some zenith chips... SCORE :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 6 2010, 04:42 PM~16204813
> *I agree.. Just picked up a set of cross laced Z's for a brown bill out of kijiji
> they have dayton decals on them but I just ordered some zenith chips... SCORE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gwat is a brown bill??Some kinda funny money

Nice find btw :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 6 2010, 05:42 PM~16204813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 6 2010, 05:23 PM~16206009
> *Gwat is a brown bill??Some kinda funny money
> 
> Nice find btw :biggrin:
> *


yup funny money in Canada.. Its about 94 bux US and A loot.... There "Zenith wire wheels Campbell Calf" and then I think the number is a date but not too sure i forget it now lol.... Just need to find me some white walls...


----------



## Lunas64

'Sup Shibinator, how is the cold??? We r doing another event Jan 30th, check out the Az side after then!! Pics,,,,, you know how we do!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ha ha yeah here in Canada we play with Monopoly money lol. Those cross laced 72's are beautiful! I'm gonna run radial laced spokes on my 64.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 6 2010, 07:48 PM~16207810
> *'Sup Shibinator, how is the cold??? We r doing another event Jan 30th, check out the Az side after then!! Pics,,,,, you know how we do!!
> *



Ahhh man it's minus 20 degrees celcius, my beautiful black truck looks like shit with road grim and salt all over it. GRRRR winter!

On the bright side I'm getting my ass back in gear from being on holidays and getting back on to the 64 again


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 7 2010, 12:36 PM~16214309
> *Ha ha yeah here in Canada we play with Monopoly money lol. Those cross laced 72's are beautiful! I'm gonna run radial laced spokes on my 64.
> *


Radial's???You dont like the look of 5.20's??? I think the look of those z's on some 5.20 is perfect for a car of that size.It's all about the side wall and tread pattern in my opinion they just look right.Take it you have seen the topic about the cooker's failures.I just think a new repop 5.20 would look killer on some 72's after racerboy and them get into production.

Just my .02


----------



## Reckless

At what point do you believe that the entire QTR panel should be replaced?

I just got my 64 media blasted and both left and right side lower QTRs right above the lower molding area need replacing, and so do my door skins...


i'm debating if i should just buy some QTR panel skins instead of replacing the ENTIRE QTR panel....

if you don't mind clicking on my sig for my project, 
your comments are greatly appreciated.

Kris


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 7 2010, 02:30 PM~16215987
> *Radial's???You dont like the look of 5.20's???  I think the look of those z's on some 5.20 is perfect for a car of that size.It's all about the side wall and tread pattern in my opinion they just look right.Take it you have seen the topic about the cooker's failures.I just think a new repop 5.20 would look killer on some 72's after racerboy and them get into production.
> 
> Just my .02
> *



No I meant like straight spokes, not crossed laced. Yeah I love 5.20's man, they look so classy. 

What happened with Coker Tire?


----------



## keneken




----------



## west coast ridaz

hows the floor coming shibby


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 11 2010, 10:05 AM~16253949
> *No I meant like straight spokes, not crossed laced. Yeah I love 5.20's man, they look so classy.
> 
> What happened with Coker Tire?
> *


Man you aint done yet lol i went for an interview at steeda mustang last thursday :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 11 2010, 11:05 AM~16253949
> *No I meant like straight spokes, not crossed laced. Yeah I love 5.20's man, they look so classy.
> 
> What happened with Coker Tire?
> *


It's a bit to read but do it you will learn everything you need to know about the coker 5.20
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505099


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 11 2010, 12:35 PM~16255307
> *hows the floor coming shibby
> *



ahh silly thing the sand blasting place wasn't open during my holidays so I never got the thing blasted. I'll have to go here in the next couple weeks to get it done.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 11 2010, 12:47 PM~16255447
> *Man you aint done yet lol i went for an interview at steeda mustang last thursday :biggrin:
> *



yeah and how did the interview go?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 11 2010, 01:54 PM~16256088
> *It's a bit to read but do it you will learn everything you need to know about the coker 5.20
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505099
> *



that's an interesting topic.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 11 2010, 02:45 PM~16256618
> *yeah and how did the interview go?
> *


Went good, real nice facility when i waked in i could here the cnc machines calling your name :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 11 2010, 03:14 PM~16256899
> *Went good, real nice facility when i waked in i could here the cnc machines calling your name :biggrin:
> *



ha ha damn I love the sound of CNC machines cutting metal. Gets me every time! :biggrin: 

In fact I'm sitting behind my desk at work right now listening to my mill cut Titanium.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 6 2010, 01:23 PM~16202806
> *I'm gonna do a custom ordered set of 13 inch 72 spoke Zeniths. I want a half chrome half color matched hub and a half chrome half color matched rim with chrome spokes and chrome nipples.
> 
> 72 spoke Zeniths are the sexiest wheel on the planet.
> *


High quality car needs some z's or d's and your will be up there deserving those!!!


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2010, 05:27 PM~16258218
> *High quality car needs some z's or d's and your will be up there deserving those!!!
> *




 *X64 *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 11 2010, 05:27 PM~16258218-->
> 
> 
> 
> High quality car needs some z's or d's and your will be up there deserving those!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-luxurylows_@Jan 12 2010, 02:55 PM~16268085
> * X64
> *



Thanks guys!


----------



## Lunas64

TTT Get you cold ass in the garage and work !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 20 2010, 03:18 PM~16353391
> *TTT Get you cold ass in the garage and work !!! :biggrin:
> *



ha ha

ahh man I've been slacking off something fierce lately. I'm gonna head out to the garage tonite and get workin again. I need to finish stitching the quarters on the car and then pop the tack welds off the trunk and see how it all looks!


----------



## baggedout81

:dunno:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Alright you'll all be happy to hear that I actually got some good work done on the Impala last night. I got the drivers side quarter all spot welded to the wheel well last night. I also started ripping out all of my rear suspension and getting ready to start re-building it all. 

Gonna work on it some more tonite.


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 23 2010, 10:17 AM~16385113
> *:wave:
> *


 :run: 

lol

what's goin on man?


----------



## west coast ridaz

where the pics shibby


----------



## rick383

any pics of the qourter panles ?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 23 2010, 01:48 PM~16386035
> *:run:
> 
> lol
> 
> what's goin on man?
> *


Ain't too long got out the hospital. Back on my grind again.


----------



## littlerascle59

TTT for the Lowrodders.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 23 2010, 08:11 PM~16388753
> *TTT for the Lowrodders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


See shib black looks bad ass.Put some silver pinstripe on that shit w/ black and chrome and pinstriped Z'zzz all black interior.Just me tho


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shibby sup mayn, :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

Thanks for the link 64CRAWLING :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin: yea that bitch bad, i wouldnt mind building a 60 or 61 lowrod style


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah lowrods are okay, but I prefer 13's

I'll put 24's on my 05 Sierra


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got a little bit of work done this weekend. It took a lot of pushing an pulling but I eventually got both drivers and passengers rear wheel wells to fit the shape of the rear wheel outline. I got them completely welded up. 

In the process of welding up the rear wheel houses I also ripped out all of the rear suspension in preparation of re-building and re engineering all of the rear end.


----------



## baggedout81

NICE  

You get my PM shibtastic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I KNOW EVEN THE ROT CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 25 2010, 05:40 AM~16402407
> *NICE
> 
> You get my PM shibtastic
> *



I sure did, a little hard to read though


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 25 2010, 07:59 AM~16402863
> *I KNOW EVEN THE ROT CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :biggrin:
> *



Ha ha I always bug him. I'm like, "Hey Sunny you better go sit in it now, cause you're never gonna get to ride in it when it's finished" lol

I use to take him for rides in my 65 and that was a bad idea.


----------



## fatony

keep up the good work nice project :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 25 2010, 11:45 AM~16403114
> *Ha ha I always bug him. I'm like, "Hey Sunny you better go sit in it now, cause you're never gonna get to ride in it when it's finished" lol
> 
> I use to take him for rides in my 65 and that was a bad idea.
> *


O YEA DONT TELL ME HE YACKED IN THERE LOL


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by fatony_@Jan 25 2010, 08:48 AM~16403136
> *keep up the good work nice project  :cheesy:
> *



Thanks man! Thanks for stopping in to have a look.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 25 2010, 08:51 AM~16403156
> *O YEA DONT TELL ME HE YACKED IN THERE LOL
> *



ha ha no nothing that bad. His nails use to put marks in the back seat. My 65 was a SS with the white and black interior and he messed up the back seat.

No dogs allowed anymore.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 25 2010, 12:38 PM~16403487
> *ha ha no nothing that bad. His nails use to put marks in the back seat. My 65 was a SS with the white and black interior and he messed up the back seat.
> 
> No dogs allowed anymore.
> *


LOL JUST TELL HIM TO PUT SHOES ON FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## shanedog

u kno u can use the full 63 complete trunk u only change the quarter drop offs


----------



## shanedog

nice build bro cant wait to see it done im doing a drop 64


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by shanedog+Jan 25 2010, 11:34 AM~16404476-->
> 
> 
> 
> u kno u can use the full 63 complete trunk u only change the quarter  drop offs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but I didn't want to cut the upper trunk floor out, and the Dynacorn trunk isn't even close to looking OEM. The Goodmark trunk floor is a true one piece. After I'm all done with my car no one will know it's aftermarket. The Dynacorn lower trunk floor is a two piece and it looks awful.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shanedog_@Jan 25 2010, 12:23 PM~16404904
> *nice build bro cant wait to see it done im doing a drop 64
> *



Thanks man, yeah I am getting really excited for it to move along to the paint stage. 

Do you have a build topic I could check out?


----------



## baggedout81

2 Members: baggedout81, OneStopImpalaShop


:nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt for a badass Canadian build!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2010, 07:59 PM~16409957
> *ttt for a badass Canadian build!!
> *


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 25 2010, 08:54 PM~16410705
> *
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got some serious work done on the rear wheel wells last night, gonna finish what I started tonite. If I get all the work done that I think I can hopefully I will be able to pop the tack welds from my trunk to my quarters and get into the trunk!

Here's hoping! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T

For the canadian mofo


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 28 2010, 09:08 PM~16445460
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> For the canadian mofo
> *


TTAAA UUUFFFF 
4
A 
GOODDDD 
BUILD


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Well I finished up my rear wheel wells 100% and now it was time to un-tack the trunk lid from the quarters. Everything turned out really nice. Now I have to button weld the trunk floor to the trunk drop offs.


----------



## luxurylows

:0 :0 :0  

Snap that shits almost ready for some primer!!!!



t
t
t


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 1 2010, 09:04 PM~16483060
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Snap that shits almost ready for some primer!!!!
> t
> t
> t
> *



Gettin pretty close!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup shibb, ay where you get your shhetmetal from?? impala bobs???


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 1 2010, 10:57 PM~16484952
> *sup shibb, ay where you get your shhetmetal from?? impala bobs???
> *



They're Dynacorn panels.


----------



## socapots

whats up man.
how things been out west? Build is lookin real good.

edit: didnt see it in the past pages.. But what you planning for a rear end? seen alot on those toyota rear ends working wel with the skirts..


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 3 2010, 06:51 PM~16504577
> *whats up man.
> how things been out west? Build is lookin real good.
> 
> edit: didnt see it in the past pages.. But what you planning for a rear end? seen alot on those toyota rear ends working wel with the skirts..
> *


'Sup Shib! Had a great Show N Shine for the new car club,, IDENTITY CC. Check out my Thread in the Car Clubs threads :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 1 2010, 07:53 PM~16482017
> *Well I finished up my rear wheel wells 100% and now it was time to un-tack the trunk lid from the quarters. Everything turned out really nice. Now I have to button weld the trunk floor to the trunk drop offs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow your 64 going to be insane top work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 3 2010, 04:49 AM~16497351
> *They're Dynacorn panels.
> *



Specially delivered from Dr. House!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 3 2010, 07:51 PM~16504577
> *whats up man.
> how things been out west? Build is lookin real good.
> 
> edit: didnt see it in the past pages.. But what you planning for a rear end? seen alot on those toyota rear ends working wel with the skirts..
> *



Yeah I've heard about this Toyota thing as well, but I'm going to have the original rear end narrowed. I can narrow it myself and I'm gonna buy either Currie or Strange axles.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Feb 4 2010, 01:08 AM~16508139
> *wow your 64 going to be insane top work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man I really appreciate that! It's been a pretty long road getting the back end of my car together. It's not over yet. I still have a lot of screwin around to do to make the Dynacorns fit perfect. 

The cool thing in the end is openeing up a beautifully painted full steel trunk and being able to show off all of the work.


----------



## baggedout81

AND THEN???


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 4 2010, 08:09 PM~16515764
> *Thanks man I really appreciate that! It's been a pretty long road getting the back end of my car together. It's not over yet. I still have a lot of screwin around to do to make the Dynacorns fit perfect.
> 
> The cool thing in the end is openeing up a beautifully painted full steel trunk and being able to show off all of the work.
> *


i cant wait to see some paint on it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 4 2010, 10:22 PM~16517606
> *AND THEN???
> *



and then when this car is done... it's time to find either a 58 or a 61 rag. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Feb 5 2010, 04:01 AM~16519485
> *i cant wait to see some paint on it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah man I can't wait to start hitting the car with some paint. I'm getting close. 

I gotta buy a body rotisserie soon here.


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 8 2010, 02:29 PM~16550583
> *Yeah man I can't wait to start hitting the car with some paint. I'm getting close.
> 
> I gotta buy a body rotisserie soon here.
> *



Why not make one?? I'll let you know how mine goes if you want to copy the design?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 4 2010, 09:06 PM~16515741
> *Yeah I've heard about this Toyota thing as well, but I'm going to have the original rear end narrowed. I can narrow it myself and I'm gonna buy either Currie or Strange axles.
> *


cool. Thouht i would ask.
Not sure what strength is like on the stock rear ends. May not even be necessary, All depends on how much you plan on putting in the trunk as well. 

was thinking of having that done for the glasshouse. but it would be cheaper and faster for me to just swap it out. The 63 is gonna have to get something with some strength. Gonna bounce that one around a bit before i do a full resto. 
shits just takin me forever. haha.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 8 2010, 07:22 PM~16553251
> *Why not make one?? I'll let you know how mine goes if you want to copy the design?
> *



Yeah man that's a pretty good idea. Couldn't cost more than a couple hundred in steel right?

It's just the bought ones have some fancy leveling stuff on them.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 8 2010, 08:24 PM~16553889
> *cool. Thouht i would ask.
> Not sure what strength is like on the stock rear ends. May not even be necessary, All depends on how much you plan on putting in the trunk as well.
> 
> was thinking of having that done for the glasshouse. but it would be cheaper and faster for me to just swap it out. The 63 is gonna have to get something with some strength. Gonna bounce that one around a bit before i do a full resto.
> shits just takin me forever. haha.
> *



Yeah but my car isn't running batteries in the trunk so I don't need to worry about weight. Plus I love the look of the OEM rear end housing.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
For some more build up pics....


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 9 2010, 08:20 AM~16558694
> *Yeah man that's a pretty good idea. Couldn't cost more than a couple hundred in steel right?
> 
> It's just the bought ones have some fancy leveling stuff on them.
> *



I am just over $200 for steel, $79.00 for each long bottle jack, $20x8 casters, $50 misc bolts/paint etc


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 9 2010, 07:29 PM~16565165
> *I am just over $200 for steel, $79.00 for each long bottle jack, $20x8 casters, $50 misc bolts/paint etc
> *



So round 500 to 600 bucks. 

Yeah that's cheaper than a good name brand one. World of Wheels is coming up maybe there will be one there and how much it is.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started working on the trunk gaps tonite. Many people have told me you need to pie cut the quarters where the trunk is to make the gap correct. Those people weren't wrong. The gap is awful. 

So I cut away. Got the passengers side gap looking pretty sexy tonite. 

I started cutting the pie a 1/4" from the broken edge.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Wedged and twisted the metal until it was perfect to the eye.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

After I got a few tacks into place I checked things out to make sure I was going in the right direction. For a steel trunk gap this was turing out pretty tight.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I clamped and button welded one spot with the open trunk and left the rest for another night. I always like to finish a spot after I've slept on what I did.


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 10 2010, 12:09 AM~16569320
> *So round 500 to 600 bucks.
> 
> Yeah that's cheaper than a good name brand one. World of Wheels is coming up maybe there will be one there and how much it is.
> *



$1200-1800


----------



## Loco 61

>


----------



## luxurylows

Snap Shibby. Looking good homie. I was wondering how them gaps and body lines were made. Some times you see gaps that look like macco did them then you see the ones like yours. That's some good info and tip top work. You are some tattooed mother aswell! Lol. World of wheels better watch out when "foundation" and shibbfoose link up for a couple too many.  


Ttt


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 10 2010, 04:41 AM~16570115
> *$1200-1800
> *



That's what a name brand one costs? Oh eff that! Yeah man if you don't mind sending me the plans I would owe you big time!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 10 2010, 08:23 AM~16570786
> *Snap Shibby. Looking good homie. I was wondering how them gaps and body lines were made. Some times you see gaps that look like macco did them then you see the ones like yours. That's some good info and tip top work. You are some tattooed mother aswell! Lol. World of wheels better watch out when "foundation" and shibbfoose link up for a couple too many.
> Ttt
> *



Thanks man!

Yeah man now when you walk around a car and study door gaps you sorta see how much work goes into them. These old Chevys never had that great of fit even from the factory. Just a little bit of filler work will make these gaps magic! 

Ha ha yeah man tattooed like crazy!

I can't wait for the World of Wheels, You still comin down Quinn? Speaking of "Foundation"... we need to talk about Shibby's spot in that club!


----------



## littlerascle59

You da man, Shibby. Almost time for you to start on the floors.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

I know its too late for this, but when I replace my og 1/4ers on my 61 with other og 1/4ers i couldnt get trunk gap right for NOTHING!!!!!!

1/4's wer fully welded in(with no lower trunk pan or trunk lip) and when I laid trunk on top the 1/4ers were off big time. I tacked trunk onto rear window and between trunk area and the 1/4 that looked the best, with scrap angle iron, then I got two 90 degree bracekts and with holes, tacked one to trunk and one to 1/4 and inserted bolt with nut and closed the gap there. Once that was done, I had the "pinching" problem you had at the rear. So I gapped it with paint sticks all around to get perfect paint stick gap, then tacked more scrap angle iron to hold everything true, went under the car and up through where the trunk pan would be and tacked in angle iron squaring all points of the 1/4ers from under, so that when I removed tacked trunk, 1/4ers would hold true, especaily cause no rear lip was installed. Then i removed tacked on trunk lifted the cars rear off the frame, inserted trunk pan, fully welded trunk pan to 1/4ers and upper trunk shelf, removed squared bracing put trunk back on and wah-la perfect squared trunk.......

But theres always more than one way to skin a kat........

Also in regards to roto's, I got an autotwirler from www.autotwirler.com. Nicest guys to deal with, told them shippin would kill me on it, and asked if they were coming to the local goodguys show, they said they were not, but because I would purchase one, they would go to the show and deliver it for FREE!!!!!!!!!! They also upgraded me too!!!!!!! The welds are BEAUTIFUL. I am sure I could have spent a good deal of time fabbing my own and with trial and error got it right, but I would rather spend that time on my car.........just my two cents.......their number is 866-568-9475 ask for dana..........

   



> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 10 2010, 11:52 AM~16572240
> *Thanks man!
> 
> Yeah man now when you walk around a car and study door gaps you sorta see how much work goes into them. These old Chevys never had that great of fit even from the factory. Just a little bit of filler work will make these gaps magic!
> 
> Ha ha yeah man tattooed like crazy!
> 
> I can't wait for the World of Wheels, You still comin down Quinn? Speaking of "Foundation"... we need to talk about Shibby's spot in that club!
> *


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 10 2010, 11:52 AM~16572240
> *Thanks man!
> 
> Yeah man now when you walk around a car and study door gaps you sorta see how much work goes into them. These old Chevys never had that great of fit even from the factory. Just a little bit of filler work will make these gaps magic!
> 
> Ha ha yeah man tattooed like crazy!
> 
> I can't wait for the World of Wheels, You still comin down Quinn? Speaking of "Foundation"... we need to talk about Shibby's spot in that club!
> *



:biggrin: :yessad: I think thats already in the mix bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Feb 10 2010, 10:39 AM~16571718-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's what a name brand one costs? Oh eff that! Yeah man if you don't mind sending me the plans I would owe you big time!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have two designs I'm playing with. One with bearings to spin the car, one with pipe. I've seen the pipe one numerous times but I think a bearings would be pretty slick.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Feb 10 2010, 11:52 AM~16572240
> *Thanks man!
> 
> Yeah man now when you walk around a car and study door gaps you sorta see how much work goes into them. These old Chevys never had that great of fit even from the factory. Just a little bit of filler work will make these gaps magic!
> 
> Ha ha yeah man tattooed like crazy!
> 
> I can't wait for the World of Wheels, You still comin down Quinn? Speaking of "Foundation"... we need to talk about Shibby's spot in that club!
> *



I'm thinking of coming down this weekend for the Lethbridge swapmeet instead. See if I can find some parts. It's Sat only 8-4. I figured with the long weekend and all, I'd shoot down Friday after work, spend the night in Calgary and drive to Lethbridge in the morning. 

You're as good as Gold for a spot in the club, you let us know when you're ready for some chrome in your back window


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 10 2010, 12:28 AM~16569473
> *After I got a few tacks into place I checked things out to make sure I was going in the right direction. For a steel trunk gap this was turing out pretty tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 top stuff


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 10 2010, 12:52 PM~16572240
> *Thanks man!
> 
> Yeah man now when you walk around a car and study door gaps you sorta see how much work goes into them. These old Chevys never had that great of fit even from the factory. Just a little bit of filler work will make these gaps magic!
> 
> Ha ha yeah man tattooed like crazy!
> 
> I can't wait for the World of Wheels, You still comin down Quinn? Speaking of "Foundation"... we need to talk about Shibby's spot in that club!
> *


I here ya,this is my homboys 65 fleetside were working on (well i'm baggin it for him) he's doing most the rest.But yeah we had to fill in the door gaps w/ steel rod then smooth them out.Thing was a mile off from the factory to begin w/.So yeah i her ya it's gonna be BETTER than what it came from the factory.

Now if only i could convince him to shave the drip rail


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 10 2010, 12:12 PM~16572386
> *I know its too late for this, but when I replace my og 1/4ers on my 61 with other og 1/4ers i couldnt get trunk gap right for NOTHING!!!!!!
> 
> 1/4's wer fully welded in(with no lower trunk pan or trunk lip) and when I laid trunk on top the 1/4ers were off big time.  I tacked trunk onto rear window and between trunk area and the 1/4 that looked the best, with scrap angle iron, then I got two 90 degree bracekts and with holes, tacked one to trunk and one to 1/4 and inserted bolt with nut and closed the gap there.  Once that was done, I had the "pinching" problem you had at the rear.  So I gapped it with paint sticks all around to get perfect paint stick gap, then tacked more scrap angle iron to hold everything true, went under the car and up through where the trunk pan would be and tacked in angle iron squaring all points of the 1/4ers from under, so that when I removed tacked trunk, 1/4ers would hold true, especaily cause no rear lip was installed.  Then i removed tacked on trunk lifted the cars rear off the frame, inserted trunk pan, fully welded trunk pan to 1/4ers and upper trunk shelf, removed squared bracing put trunk back on and wah-la perfect squared trunk.......
> 
> But theres always more than one way to skin a kat........
> 
> Also in regards to roto's, I got an autotwirler from www.autotwirler.com.  Nicest guys to deal with, told them shippin would kill me on it, and asked if they were coming to the local goodguys show, they said they were not, but because I would purchase one, they would go to the show and deliver it for FREE!!!!!!!!!!  They also upgraded me too!!!!!!!  The welds are BEAUTIFUL.  I am sure I could have spent a good deal of time fabbing my own and with trial and error got it right, but I would rather spend that time on my car.........just my two cents.......their number is 866-568-9475 ask for dana..........
> 
> 
> *



Yeah that's another good way to do it. 

Trust me nobody sees the pictures i don't post lol, but I've had a hydraulic ram in some places to push the metal to where I want it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 10 2010, 12:54 PM~16572681
> *:biggrin:  :yessad:  I think thats already in the mix bro..  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 10 2010, 07:37 PM~16576857
> *I have two designs I'm playing with. One with bearings to spin the car, one with pipe. I've seen the pipe one numerous times but I think a bearings would be pretty slick.
> I'm thinking of coming down this weekend for the Lethbridge swapmeet instead. See if I can find some parts. It's Sat only 8-4. I figured with the long weekend and all, I'd shoot down Friday after work, spend the night in Calgary and drive to Lethbridge in the morning.
> 
> You're as good as Gold for a spot in the club, you let us know when you're ready for some chrome in your back window
> *



Oh yeah bearings would be a lot nicer. I've got a chassis rotisserie I made for my 64 and it rolls on pipe. It rolls nice, but I wouldn't want to roll anything heavier that a wrapped frame on it. Bearings are where it's at. 

That makes me happy to hear. I'll be ready for a chrome plaque come early next year.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 11 2010, 04:53 AM~16580612
> *I here ya,this is my homboys 65 fleetside were working on (well i'm baggin it for him) he's doing most the rest.But yeah we had to fill in the door gaps w/ steel rod then smooth them out.Thing was a mile off from the factory to begin w/.So yeah i her ya it's gonna be BETTER than what it came from the factory.
> 
> Now if only i could convince him to shave the drip rail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh yeah dude cars are bad enough, but trucks from the 50's and 60's are just ridiculous! My dad and I built a 55 Chevy a while ago and the gap where the door follows the windshield into the body was seriously more than a 1/2"

We used the same method, welded filler rod in place.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Man really nice body work Shibby, top notch!


----------



## dekay24

shit those gaps look real good now! :0 its all about the details.


----------



## edward61

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 10 2010, 01:28 AM~16569473
> *After I got a few tacks into place I checked things out to make sure I was going in the right direction. For a steel trunk gap this was turing out pretty tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks guys!

It sure is a shit load of work fuckin around with the gaps, but the end result is soooooo fine!

I'm gonna head out there tonite and finish up the trunk lines once and for all. Then I can start fuckin with the door gaps.


----------



## baggedout81

Gonna look Shib-tastic


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 11 2010, 08:40 AM~16581505
> *Oh yeah bearings would be a lot nicer. I've got a chassis rotisserie I made for my 64 and it rolls on pipe. It rolls nice, but I wouldn't want to roll anything heavier that a wrapped frame on it. Bearings are where it's at.
> 
> That makes me happy to hear. I'll be ready for a chrome plaque come early next year.
> *


 :h5: :yes: Think your gonna need it sooner than that at this rate big homie.. Shits coming out hard and you have nothing but money 

T
T
T

for shibbyfoose and Foundation CC


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 11 2010, 02:47 PM~16584696
> *:h5:  :yes:    Think your gonna need it sooner than that at this rate big homie.. Shits coming out hard and you have nothing but money
> 
> T
> T
> T
> 
> for shibbyfoose and Foundation CC
> *



I don't have enough money. I'm trying to sell a few of my guitars right now, I found a car I want to buy and getting rid of these guitars is not happening for whatever reason. I want this car soooooooooo bad. For when the 64 is finished.


----------



## ABES1963

looking sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB327

THAT 64 IS LOOKING TIGHT SHIBBY :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB327

THAT 64 IS LOOKING TIGHT SHIBBY :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

Lookin Sik My Brother!!!


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

damn bro lookin good and ya those quarters suck i went through the same thing but mine look great now as will urs im sure


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Feb 11 2010, 07:35 PM~16587513
> *damn bro lookin good and ya those quarters suck i went through the same thing but mine look great now as will urs im sure
> *



Yeah man they major suck, but hey... it's kinda fun to!

Your 64 is looking WICKED all in primer man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY+Feb 11 2010, 05:31 PM~16586323-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking sweet :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 05:39 PM~16586422
> *THAT 64 IS LOOKING TIGHT SHIBBY :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lunas64_@Feb 11 2010, 06:57 PM~16587122
> *Lookin Sik My Brother!!!
> *



Thanks guys!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

As promised earlier today I got my ass out in the garage and worked on the drivers side trunk gap. I even had my girl out there helpin me out with the screw driver setting my gaps.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Have a look at that sexy gap!


----------



## DVSCUSTOMZ

This later work your doing is phenom type stuff hats off.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 9 2010, 09:21 AM~16558707
> *Yeah but my car isn't running batteries in the trunk so I don't need to worry about weight. Plus I love the look of the OEM rear end housing.
> *


----------



## edward61

:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

AWSOME WORK :wow:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 11 2010, 08:28 PM~16586295
> *I don't have enough money. I'm trying to sell a few of my guitars right now, I found a car I want to buy and getting rid of these guitars is not happening for whatever reason. I want this car soooooooooo bad. For when the 64 is finished.
> *


what kind of guitars you got?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 12 2010, 01:27 PM~16594442
> *what kind of guitars you got?
> *



http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-mu...QAdIdZ185117762

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-mu...QAdIdZ169046179

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-mu...QAdIdZ169044965

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-mu...QAdIdZ169047889


----------



## baggedout81

Check out some of these impalas WOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=419527


----------



## ShibbyShibby

holy man I went through every page, that is a cool topic! 

I added a few I found as well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the gas door opening all stitched up and started fooling with the fit of the gas door.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I had to cut off the rear ending of the Goodmark trunk floor where it sticks out. The Goodmark trunk floor has a stamped embossing that runs along the end and the rear trunk valance was hitting it. I cut the piece out of the trunk floor back from the rear trunk brace and am going to weld in an 18 gauge flat replacement piece.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here is my new piece made of 18 gauge. I clamped it and put 2 tacks next to the clamps. I did that same motion all the way along.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

You can see in this picture where the stamped embossed rib that ran along the steel came out of the sheet metal and made it impossible to weld in the rear valance. Now that the steel is flat it's gonna be a sinch to weld in that piece.


----------



## luxurylows

Fuck Shibby she is lookin good. Hope ur down for a few beers this weekend at the world of wheels. Lmk


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 17 2010, 07:26 PM~16644576
> *Fuck Shibby she is lookin good. Hope ur down for a few beers this weekend at the world of wheels. Lmk
> *



ahhh man I am (believe it or not) getting kinda broke ass for this month. I sure hope I can swing it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the panel all welded in and ground down. Looks fuckin sweet. One thing I didn't really give much thought to is that that big rib in the Goodmark truck floor takes a lot of the pressure from the taillight pockets. My trunk gaps kinda closed in a bit, but I'll get her figured out one way or the other.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking great Shibby!!!! This 64 will be flawless!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 20 2010, 06:55 AM~16669104
> *looking great Shibby!!!! This 64 will be flawless!!!
> *



thanks man!


----------



## Lunas64

'Sup Shib Foose! Hey I went to Yuma Az for a show. Placed 2nd in 60's Custom, Beat by a Rollerz Only 64! Nice car too! He took Best of Show also!!! Missed it by a few points!!! Great show too! had a great time!! Az Side has some pics
Peace :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 10:37 AM~16688067
> *'Sup Shib Foose! Hey I went to Yuma Az for a show. Placed 2nd in 60's Custom, Beat by a Rollerz Only 64! Nice car too! He took Best of Show also!!! Missed it by a few points!!! Great show too! had a great time!! Az Side has some pics
> Peace :biggrin:
> *



That's pretty awesome placing 2nd man! I'm gonna go check out AZ Side.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Don't ask me why the 2 door hardtops spears are cut out, I'd love to find the prick that messed that body up.


----------



## Lolohopper

Wow you have a lot of work to do on that old lady.


Post progess


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 22 2010, 01:59 PM~16689546
> *Wow you have a lot of work to do on that old lady.
> Post progess
> *



ha ha yeah man TONS of work, but hey... it's a 59 rag :biggrin: 

I don't know if I'm gonna start a build topic right away or not, still gotta finish the 64


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 01:21 PM~16688853
> *Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 22 2010, 03:11 PM~16690139
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse

I seen this one. I called the guy and got all the info for Chad but he too slow. I was even going to shoot down and put a deposit down on it but I don't need another project...let alone the parts cars that go with it!!


Good deal, I'm glad you got it over anyone else. You'll know how to make this car right. Plus the price was smokin good too. I wish I would have gotten the number from the guy down at the Lethbridge swap meet. He's got alot of 59 parts up for grabs.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 01:21 PM~16688853
> *Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahhhh that's the shit right there or the 58

You did good shibbbbbyyyyyyy


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 22 2010, 03:26 PM~16690276
> *I seen this one. I called the guy and got all the info for Chad but he too slow. I was even going to shoot down and put a deposit down on it but I don't need another project...let alone the parts cars that go with it!!
> Good deal, I'm glad you got it over anyone else. You'll know how to make this car right. Plus the price was smokin good too. I wish I would have gotten the number from the guy down at the Lethbridge swap meet. He's got alot of 59 parts up for grabs.
> *



Yeah I'll need some parts. Front seat, grill guard, cruiser skirts, conti kit, a few trim pieces, etc. 

This car is sweet, but it's fuckin seriously rusty. I was shocked when I got there to see the lack of floor, and I'm not eve exasperating. My buddy is gonna grab the 2 door off me and I'll fix up the quarters and floor for him.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 22 2010, 03:29 PM~16690301
> *Ahhhh that's the shit right there or the 58
> 
> You did good shibbbbbyyyyyyy
> *



Hell yeah buddy!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 11:21 AM~16688853
> *Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell ya, Another Shib Foose Bulid Thread  !!! Cant wait!! Now get in the garage and finish my 64!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 22 2010, 05:02 PM~16691165
> *Hell ya, Another Shib Foose Bulid Thread  !!! Cant wait!! Now get in the garage and finish my 64!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *



I'm headin out there right now!


----------



## doctahouse

Did he have a pile of extra parts too? He said he did when I talked to him on the phone. He must have been a car nut to go to the Portland swapmeet and get stuff for it.


----------



## SW713

man this is a badass build


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 22 2010, 06:11 PM~16691832
> *Did he have a pile of extra parts too? He said he did when I talked to him on the phone. He must have been a car nut to go to the Portland swapmeet and get stuff for it.
> *



Not too much stuff. He did buy a PERFECT complete top for the car in portland. I mean this top is fuckin perfect! It's going straight to the chrome platers. He has to perfect front fenders for the car. I can take the 4 doors or strip them there and take what I need. I need a good hood, a front seat, and a better trunk lid from those 4 doors. The original top for the car is in the trunk so I might be able to sell that? There's a couple little chrome pieces missing on it, other than that it's sweet.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 22 2010, 06:26 PM~16691992
> *man this is a badass build
> *



Thanks man!

You got a build for that 63?


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 07:30 PM~16692046
> *Thanks man!
> 
> You got a build for that 63?
> *



haha, not yet bro, i'm building a mountain of new sheetmetal as we speak  pretty much the whole back half like your car, but a shop is doing the work :happysad: this shit is mind boggling, much props for the skill and patience homie!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 22 2010, 06:38 PM~16692128
> *haha, not yet bro, i'm building a mountain of new sheetmetal as we speak   pretty much the whole back half like your car, but a shop is doing the work :happysad:  this shit is mind boggling, much props for the skill and patience homie!
> *



Thanks a lot man I really appreciate that! It's been a fuckin headache doing the whole back end of my car, but I'm just about finished with it and the results are amazing! It's given me TONS of practice for my 59. :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows

Snap Shibby u hooked up the vert. I left a couple messages with him and never heard back (now I realize it was cuz I changed my number) shits gonna be tight. Good shit. Glad u got it


----------



## Reckless

Looking real good with the build Shibb.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 03:21 PM~16688853
> *Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow u really hurt my feelings now :wow: congrats homie


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows+Feb 22 2010, 06:48 PM~16692243-->
> 
> 
> 
> Snap Shibby u hooked up the vert. I left a couple messages with him and never heard back (now I realize it was cuz I changed my number)  shits gonna be tight. Good shit. Glad u got it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 06:59 PM~16692380
> *Looking real good with the build Shibb.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Feb 22 2010, 07:51 PM~16693059
> *wow u really hurt my feelings now :wow:  congrats homie
> *



Thanks guys! I am absolutely fuckin ECSTATIC about my new baby. I wish I could start on it right away, but I gotta finish the Shibb4 first.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So i got some more work on the back end of my 64 tonite. The driver side taillight pocket fit really well but the passenger side fit like shit. I had to cut that part off and re weld it in the proper spot and fill the gap in.


----------



## Reckless

Shibb, you gonna install a sunroof/moonroof? if so you have any links to more info?

thanks


----------



## luxurylows

ANY NEW PICS BOSS?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Feb 24 2010, 09:31 PM~16717353
> *Shibb, you gonna install a sunroof/moonroof? if so you have any links to more info?
> 
> thanks
> *



I was playin around with the idea, but I don't think I'm going to anymore. I really love moonroofs, my truck has one and it's awesome, but I also love the OEM star headliner that come in the Impalas and I don't want a custom interior. 

There is a moonroof "fest" in the post your rides section.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 24 2010, 11:34 PM~16718985
> *ANY NEW PICS BOSS?
> *



Naw man I've been watching too much Skeleton, Team Canada and Team Finland hockey Olympics stuff to be workin on the car this week lol. I know it's no excuse! I'm gonna get my ass out there tomorrow night and do some work.


----------



## Reckless

Shib, where do these pieces go?


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 24 2010, 10:56 PM~16719178
> *Naw man I've been watching too much Skeleton, Team Canada and Team Finland hockey Olympics stuff to be workin on the car this week lol. I know it's no excuse! I'm gonna get my ass out there tomorrow night and do some work.
> *


Ima give u a break for the Olympics Shib Foose, But after this weekend. Ur butt is in the garage puttin Lunas64II together!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Feb 27 2010, 01:09 AM~16738840
> *Shib, where do these pieces go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wondered the same shit!


----------



## Reckless

I believe they go on the forward-most part of the rear wheelhouse where the wheelhouse meets the rear part of the lower rockers......

can someone confirm...


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Feb 26 2010, 11:39 PM~16739492
> *I believe they go on the forward-most part of the rear wheelhouse where the wheelhouse meets the rear part of the lower rockers......
> 
> can someone confirm...
> *




confirmed.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 01:21 PM~16688853
> *Well I've been keeping it a pretty big secret up until now, but now the car is finally mine!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just bought a 1959 Impala Convertible. It's my next project car for when the 64 is finished. The car is really rusty in the floors, but as I'm sure you all know I'll be able to bring this old girl back to new with the appropriate sheet metal. The car comes with a 2 door hardtop BelAir, and two 4 door Biscaynes. I'm picking it up in a couple of days. I went out to have a look at it before I purchased it. Here's some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u came up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 26 2010, 10:16 PM~16738883
> *Ima give u a break for the Olympics Shib Foose, But after this weekend. Ur butt is in the garage puttin Lunas64II together!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



I've got a GIANT boost of motivation to finish my 64 now that I bought a 59 :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 27 2010, 09:07 AM~16741013
> *u came up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *



Hell yeah Skim I came up huge! 

I'm just about to hop in the truck and go get it here in a few minutes. I'll take a shit load of pictures today.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 27 2010, 12:04 PM~16740999
> *confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck. I'm sure mine is gone, that's why I didn't know where it went.


----------



## littlerascle59

Those gotta be replaced on both of my Impalas too.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 27 2010, 10:54 AM~16741613
> *Those gotta be replaced on both of my Impalas too.
> *



Those things are always rotten.


----------



## KERRBSS

your build is amazing, i cant believe i havent see this before


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 4 2010, 08:30 AM~16793417
> *your build is amazing, i cant believe i havent see this before
> *


 :werd: 

You building a fleet or cars or are you gonna sell the Six-4 when you're finished? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 12 2009, 08:28 AM~15642808
> *Yeah true man. Modern Warfare II for Xbox live is keeping me entertained lol
> *


gamer tag? me=KERRBSS :biggrin:


----------



## Ambission

Are you tig welding all this?


----------



## Lunas64

> a poster i made for homie, al luna! ready for print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new poster! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 4 2010, 06:30 AM~16793417
> *your build is amazing, i cant believe i havent see this before
> *



Thanks man I appreciate that! Yeah this 64 has been a lot of work, but I am almost ready for primer.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 4 2010, 10:03 AM~16794802
> *:werd:
> 
> You building a fleet or cars or are you gonna sell the Six-4 when you're finished?  :biggrin:
> *



A fleet. 

I'm keeping my 64 and my 59 :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 4 2010, 03:26 PM~16797289
> *gamer tag?  me=KERRBSS :biggrin:
> *



me = ShibbyShibby88


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Ambission_@Mar 4 2010, 05:39 PM~16798473
> *Are you tig welding all this?
> *



It's mostly MIG, but every once in a while when it matters I'll lay a TIG bead down.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> a poster i made for homie, al luna! ready for print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new poster! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks fuckin awesome man!
Click to expand...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> a poster i made for homie, al luna! ready for print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new poster! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn homie,this Impala is ''CHERRY''... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ambission

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 5 2010, 11:21 AM~16805063
> *It's mostly MIG, but every once in a while when it matters I'll lay a TIG bead down.
> *


Ive never tried mig, i do mostly tig, your build looks really good, cant wait to see it finished. Keep up the good work


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

SHIBBY-SHIBBY,I think your 1964 Chevy Impala SS ''project page'' is the BEST one I have ever seen on here. :thumbsup: Well,I try to check out ALL the 64' Impala project pages,cause I have a 64' Impala SS that Im gonna be redoing it soon & I try to get some good tricks from all these guys on here.But,your page is just 100% ''THE SHIT'' 4-real. :cheesy: Keep it up man!Oh yeah,& ''thank you'' for sharring it all with us homie.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Ambission_@Mar 5 2010, 10:40 AM~16805230
> *Ive never tried mig, i do mostly tig, your build looks really good, cant wait to see it finished. Keep up the good work
> *



A MIG is where it's at for doing bodywork. 

Thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:57 AM~16805343
> *SHIBBY-SHIBBY,I think your 1964 Chevy Impala SS ''project page'' is the BEST one I have ever seen on here. :thumbsup: Well,I try to check out ALL the 64' Impala project pages,cause I have a 64' Impala SS that Im gonna be redoing it soon & I try to get some good tricks from all these guys on here.But,your page is just 100% ''THE SHIT'' 4-real. :cheesy: Keep it up man!Oh yeah,& ''thank you'' for sharring it all with us homie.
> *



Thanks man that means a lot. I always take a shit-ton of pictures and I think it's a good thing to take lots of pics of your project to help other people out. I always check out all the 64 project pages as well!


----------



## Dabullet64

dam shibby nice come up on that 59


----------



## CMEDROP

checkin in on the progess


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Mar 5 2010, 09:58 PM~16810186
> *dam shibby nice come up on that 59
> *



Thanks man! Yeah I'm pretty excited about it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking top notch Shibby!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2010, 08:28 PM~16816206
> *looking top notch Shibby!!!
> *



Thanks man!

I need to get back on the 64 soon here. I've been so damn busy with my 59 lately I haven't had a chance to work on the 64.


----------



## baggedout81

Get your cray ass bone sledding CNC ass back to work.Crazy ass canadian :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 6 2010, 09:18 PM~16816654
> *Thanks man!
> 
> I need to get back on the 64 soon here. I've been so damn busy with my 59 lately I haven't had a chance to work on the 64.
> *


Enjoying the nice weather and drinking beer isnt working on the 59 bro...


T
T
T


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 7 2010, 09:55 AM~16819255
> *Enjoying the nice weather and drinking beer isnt working on the 59 bro...
> T
> T
> T
> 
> *



ha ha you know me too well!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 7 2010, 01:28 AM~16818122
> *Get your cray ass bone sledding CNC ass back to work.Crazy ass canadian  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah Skeleton season is all over, and we are very happy with our gold in Male Skeleton. 

Back to lowriding.


----------



## regalman806

:nicoderm:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Mar 8 2010, 03:47 PM~16829994
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS

wheres the pics! wheres the pics! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 8 2010, 05:01 PM~16830600
> *wheres the pics! wheres the pics!  :biggrin:
> *



oh I know man I need to get back on my 64 bigtime, I miss working on it.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 5 2010, 11:23 AM~16805527
> *Thanks man that means a lot. I always take a shit-ton of pictures and I think it's a good thing to take lots of pics of your project to help other people out. I always check out all the 64 project pages as well!
> *


Well,I've been in the lowrider game for over 10 years now & I know everyone wants a 64' Chevy Impala SS. :thumbsup: But,if you ever want to be at the TOP,you gotta TRY to get yourself a 59' Chevy Impala ''DropTop''! :0 And,you got BOTH homie... :biggrin: Damn man,you are one of those ''TRUE'' ridaz,that people like me look up to,ya know.  Keep it up man,your almost at the very TOP!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Mar 8 2010, 08:22 PM~16832919
> *Well,I've been in the lowrider game for over 10 years now & I know everyone wants a 64' Chevy Impala SS. :thumbsup: But,if you ever want to be at the TOP,you gotta TRY to get yourself a 59' Chevy Impala ''DropTop''! :0 And,you got BOTH homie... :biggrin: Damn man,you are one of those ''TRUE'' ridaz,that people like me look up to,ya know.  Keep it up man,your almost at the very TOP!!!
> *



Yeah all I gotta find now is a 58 and I'm set! :biggrin: 

Thanks a lot man, means a lot.


----------



## lvj64




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lvj64_@Mar 8 2010, 11:21 PM~16835067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Pretty cool. You shaved the trim?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 6 2009, 11:40 PM~14399174
> *And now for the Passengers side!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE WORK!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 8 2010, 09:54 PM~16834134
> *Yeah all I gotta find now is a 58 and I'm set!  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks a lot man, means a lot.
> *


Yeah,a 58,59,60,61,62,63,& 64 are my my dream cars. :biggrin: I picked up a 64' Belair today,for a parts car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 12 2010, 09:41 PM~16876511
> *NICE WORK!
> *



Thanks man! Got your PM, means a lot man.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Mar 14 2010, 08:50 PM~16890923
> *Yeah,a 58,59,60,61,62,63,& 64 are my my dream cars. :biggrin: I picked up a 64' Belair today,for a parts car.
> *


Ha ha yeah they're all my dream cars as well. I'd own another 65 as well. I had 2 65's once upon a time, I got a little soft spot for 65 Hardtops. 

One day when I win the lottery lol


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 16 2010, 08:49 AM~16904314
> *One day when I win the lottery lol
> *


u already did with that 59 lol sup shibby homie whats craccin


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 16 2010, 06:22 AM~16904424
> *u already did with that 59 lol sup shibby homie whats craccin
> *



Ha ha no I need to win the lottery to afford all the shit I need for it lol. Holy crap 59's are expensive!


----------



## Lunas64

Won Best Lowrider last weekend! Peoples Choice! had alot of friends there! LOL :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 17 2010, 04:46 PM~16919742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won Best Lowrider last weekend! Peoples Choice! had alot of friends there! LOL :0
> *



Car looks fuckin awesome man! I LOVE the silver leafing on it now!


----------



## redrum702

:biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Alright so enough is enough. I've pretty much wrapped up as much work as I could on the 59 for now. It's time to get back on the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 19 2010, 12:06 PM~16937447
> *Alright so enough is enough. I've pretty much wrapped up as much work as I could on the 59 for now. It's time to get back on the 64  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 19 2010, 12:19 PM~16937908
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reckless

Bump for updates!!!!!

:guns:


----------



## baggedout81

You still going w/ RED??? and some Z'zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2010, 03:04 PM~16975766
> *You still going w/ RED??? and some Z'zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *



Yeah I'm going with the original Red. 948 Palomar Maroon Metallic. 

I ordered my Z's from JD at the beginning of the month. I still haven't got the color chip down to him yet, but my order is in!

I'm picking up all my paint this week for my car.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2010, 08:14 PM~16694385
> *So i got some more work on the back end of my 64 tonite. The driver side taillight pocket fit really well but the passenger side fit like shit. I had to cut that part off and re weld it in the proper spot and fill the gap in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Takin close notes on this part :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 23 2010, 05:39 PM~16976922
> *Yeah I'm going with the original Red. 948 Palomar Maroon Metallic.
> 
> I ordered my Z's from JD at the beginning of the month. I still haven't got the color chip down to him yet, but my order is in!
> 
> I'm picking up all my paint this week for my car.
> *


 :wow: You decide on options yet???Shokes red hub's etc


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 23 2010, 04:52 PM~16977117
> *Takin close notes on this part  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah man it doesn't go together as well as you'd think.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2010, 10:22 PM~16981950
> *:wow: You decide on options yet???Shokes red hub's etc
> *



Color matched hubs and spokes, chrome nipples and rims, and in 4 spots along the bead of the rim is gonna be "Shibby 64" laser etched. 

Gonna be fuckin sweet!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 24 2010, 10:25 AM~16986132
> *Color matched hubs and spokes, chrome nipples and rims, and in 4 spots along the bead of the rim is gonna be "Shibby 64" laser etched.
> 
> Gonna be fuckin sweet!
> *


NO, No , no, :nono: :nono: :nono: Rims are supposed to say "LUNA 64" !!!!!
Get it right Shib Foose!!! LOL!! Cant wait for the paint!!! gonna be real nice I am sure!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 24 2010, 03:08 PM~16988380
> *NO, No , no,  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: Rims are supposed to say "LUNA 64" !!!!!
> Get it right Shib Foose!!! LOL!! Cant wait for the paint!!! gonna be real nice I am sure!! :biggrin:
> *



Ha ha oh damn too late now! lol

Yeah I'm pretty excited for the paint and wheels to come.


----------



## Lunas64

Sup Shib Foose......Well, this past weekend my right upper a arm bushing decided to take a crap!!! But its a blessing!!! A dude I met at AutoZone has Chrome undies for me!!! the whole front end!! So since I am removing the front end..... when it goes back together it will be shiney!!!! 6 hundred for the package!!!!! Extended and reinforced a arms too!!! Excited! While the rims are off the ride, I am getting the dish of it painted black with red pin stripe and air brushed "Lunas 64" in the black part!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 25 2010, 05:48 PM~17001439
> *Sup Shib Foose......Well, this past weekend my right upper a arm bushing decided to take a crap!!! But its a blessing!!! A dude I met at AutoZone has Chrome undies for me!!! the whole front end!! So since I am removing the front end..... when it goes back together it will be shiney!!!! 6 hundred for the package!!!!! Extended and reinforced a arms too!!! Excited!  While the rims are off the ride, I am getting the dish of it painted black with red pin stripe and air brushed "Lunas 64" in the black part!!
> 
> *



oh man 600 is a smokin deal! That's awesome to hear!


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 24 2010, 10:23 AM~16986116
> *Yeah man it doesn't go together as well as you'd think.
> *


I gotta do the same thing on my '64..was lookin at like damn! I gotta lot of shit to do..then I was cuttin up the '62 4 door last night and was lookin at the way it was put together..thinkin..WTF :uh:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 31 2010, 09:21 AM~17054183
> *I gotta do the same thing on my '64..was lookin at like damn! I gotta lot of shit to do..then I was cuttin up the '62 4 door last night and was lookin at the way it was put together..thinkin..WTF  :uh:
> *



ha ha yeah man, but it's kinda like a jig-saw puzzle.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 31 2010, 10:49 AM~17055031
> *ha ha yeah man, but it's kinda like a jig-saw puzzle.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Went down to my guy at Advance Auto Colour and picked up the sample colour for my 64 today. I'm gonna spray a panel to see if I like the colour and then send that patch down to JD at Zenith for my wheels. 

More pics to come later tonite.


----------



## coyote

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 31 2010, 12:27 PM~17055815
> *Went down to my guy at Advance Auto Colour and picked up the sample colour for my 64 today. I'm gonna spray a panel to see if I like the colour and then send that patch down to JD at Zenith for my wheels.
> 
> More pics to come later tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


first of all nice build homie you gave me tips plus motivation sick car cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

More metal work show and tell please :drama:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Mar 31 2010, 06:46 PM~17059446
> *first of all nice build homie you gave me tips plus motivation sick car cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man!

Yeah it's getting closer and closer!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got home from work last night and shot two Aluminum panels. Shot them both with etch primer, then I shot one entirely white, and one half white half etch. I wanted to see what the difference in the red looked like. In person they are a little different.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

The color looks different in all light so I thought I'd post a few more here at work.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 1 2010, 08:27 AM~17065204
> *The color looks different in all light so I thought I'd post a few more here at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those two pics outside in the light are nice bro..I wonder how many do a test like this before they pain their car??


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 1 2010, 09:57 AM~17065489
> *Those two pics outside in the light are nice bro..I wonder how many do a test like this before they pain their car??
> *



Yeah it's worth doing a test before I spend a G on paint right? Make sure I love the color. And I absolutely love it!

The panel that has a complete white base is getting shipped down to JD for my Z's color matching.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started fitting and welding the trunk rubber seal rail into place yesterday.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17114028
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

More!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 6 2010, 04:42 PM~17114274
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckless

DO WORK SON!

:guns:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got a hot date tonite, but I'll be out in the garage Thursday night for sure! I'm itchin to get my trunk all finished up!

Also... this morning I FedEx'd my color chip down to Zenith for my 13's color matching. The chip should be on JD's doorstep tomorrow morning and my wheels should come soon!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 7 2010, 09:07 AM~17122611
> *Got a hot date tonite, but I'll be out in the garage Thursday night for sure! I'm itchin to get my truck all finished up!
> 
> Also... this morning I FedEx'd my color chip down to Zenith for my 13's color matching. The chip should be on JD's doorstep tomorrow morning and my wheels should come soon!
> *


Likin that color!!!! Goona look damn good in my garage!!! :biggrin: Enjoy the hot date!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Date stood me up so I worked on the car. I suppose most people would be depressed their date stood them up... me on the other hand! :biggrin: Cracked some beers and got down on the finishing lip of the trunk. 

I started by jacking up the passengers side with the jack and a 2x4. My trunk gap on the passengers side pinched in because there was no strength holding the two quarters apart. I jacked it up and did all of my work like that. Near the end of the night after a bit of welding I let the jack down and like magic... my trunk gap was back to normal. I guess time will tell.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

With "C" Clamps I clamped the taillight pocket to the rear valance and then after that was in place used vise grips and clamped it all the way along the rear of the car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

After I checked 15 times I started laying in some welds. I got most of it welded up, but as I'm sure most of you know I like to sleep on my work. I got enough of it welded up to release clamps but not enough of it that I can't tear it apart if I accidentally got it in the wrong spot.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And wouldn't you know it my jack and 2x4 trick WORKED! Time will tell if the steel stresses it's way back to a pinch, but I think it'll be all good. I'm pretty sure that the back of the car needed the support from that rear valance. There's a substantial broken edge on that valance that gives a ton of support.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 7 2010, 11:01 PM~17129308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXFOE




----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'll be back out there tonite to stitch up the last few spots around the rear of the car


----------



## regal ryda

shib foose at it again....


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 8 2010, 12:12 PM~17134846
> *shib foose at it again....
> *



ha ha thanks man!


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T

Lets get some beers this weekend.. The dinner was good but less food and more booze is what I say...


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Apr 8 2010, 07:59 PM~17138939
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> Lets get some beers this weekend.. The dinner was good but less food and more booze is what I say...
> *



You were pretty tipsy after all those pina colada's


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Apr 8 2010, 07:59 PM~17138939
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> Lets get some beers this weekend.. The dinner was good but less food and more booze is what I say...
> *



My birthday tonite at the Vinyl Retro Lounge!


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 9 2010, 02:35 PM~17146095
> *My birthday tonite at the Vinyl Retro Lounge!
> *



Happy Birthday young grasshopper!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 9 2010, 05:35 PM~17146095
> *My birthday tonite at the Vinyl Retro Lounge!
> *


hope you had a good one homie. my daughter turns 5 on sunday.


----------



## socapots

this is lookin awsome man.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 9 2010, 03:35 PM~17146095
> *My birthday tonite at the Vinyl Retro Lounge!
> *


no shit. 
happy birthday man.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks guys! 

Party is over, back to work on the 64 lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Worked more tonite on getting my inner trunk rubber lip all finished up. Lot's of twisting, pulling, and clamping to get it into place but it looks pretty sweet now.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I also found a guy here in Calgary building a 64 ragtop on air and he had a bunch of parts for sale. Because I fucked up my trunk by over blasting it (which I feel like a fuckin idiot for doing) I decided to give him a call to see if he had any trunks. Luckily he had 3 really awesome ones so I bought the best one. 

This trunk as weird as it sounds is a little different than my OG one. Some of the stamping on the inside is a little bit different and it fits my car a little different. I'll have to mess with some fits but I think it was a well spent $200 dollars just for the perfect sheet metal on the skin. I would have spent HOURS fixing mine... and we all know how perfect the trunk skin reflects body work with shinny paint on it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## doctahouse

You sure this thing won't blow up? :roflmao:


----------



## IMPN8EZ

Did your old trunk lid have the insulation inbetween the upper and lower sheetmetal ? The insulation was added at the factory before the 2 pieces was joined, i think that could be the reason they are a little different ;-)


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 14 2010, 04:03 AM~17187624
> *You sure this thing won't blow up? :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ha ha ACME

Classic!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by IMPN8EZ_@Apr 14 2010, 06:48 AM~17188203
> *Did your old trunk lid have the insulation inbetween the upper and lower sheetmetal ? The insulation was added at the factory before the 2 pieces was joined, i think that  could be the reason they are a little different ;-)
> *



No both my trunk didn't have insulation. The differences were in the frame stamping. Also the passengers side of the new trunk does not match the angle of my tali light pocket. That's a real fuckin bitch cause I'm gonna have to cut a pie outta my taillight pocket to make it look proper. 

You'd think that angle would be the same right? wrong.


----------



## Mr Gee

Shib..you got some serious metal skills bro..shit is coming out good, I'm takin notes and am gonna have to splurge on a welder soon. Good come up on that solid ass straight trunklid, I'm still lookin for one..I would think it was easy to find a 64 trunklid out here, but it aint!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

HAPPY PAGE 64!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 14 2010, 09:51 AM~17189683
> *Shib..you got some serious metal skills bro..shit is coming out good, I'm takin notes and am gonna have to splurge on a welder soon.  Good come up on that solid ass straight trunklid, I'm still lookin for one..I would think it was easy to find a 64 trunklid out here, but it aint!
> *



Thanks man!

Well if you wanna pay for shipping (maybe Greyhound would be cheap?) this guy has 2 more solid straight trunk lids for sale.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Apr 14 2010, 09:42 AM~17190183-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY PAGE 64!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Apr 14 2010, 09:43 AM~17190195
> *Thanks man!
> 
> Well if you wanna pay for shipping (maybe Greyhound would be cheap?) this guy has 2 more solid straight trunk lids for sale.
> *


 :0 Damn, I wonder what shipping would be??


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 14 2010, 10:56 AM~17190319
> *:h5:
> :0  Damn, I wonder what shipping would be??
> *



Well I mean UPS or Fed Ex would be insane, but I bet the Greyhound would be pretty good. Give them a call and ask them.


----------



## doctahouse

My lesson learned from trunk lids is to pull off the coves and trim. Your lucky on the 64, the trim is high and minimal. I thought I had a solid lid on the 63 until the cove trim came off!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 14 2010, 06:05 PM~17194504
> *My lesson learned from trunk lids is to pull off the coves and trim. Your lucky on the 64, the trim is high and minimal. I thought I had a solid lid on the 63 until the cove trim came off!!
> *



oh yeah cause it's so huge on the 62's and 63's hey? It's only a little strip on the 64.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 14 2010, 07:05 PM~17194504
> *My lesson learned from trunk lids is to pull off the coves and trim. Your lucky on the 64, the trim is high and minimal. I thought I had a solid lid on the 63 until the cove trim came off!!
> *


:werd: :yessad:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Apr 20 2010, 03:51 AM~17245308
> *:werd: :yessad:
> *



Yeah and I never realized that the Impala trim is all one piece? I pulled all my supersport stuff of and it's in 3 pieces obviously, but had no idea about the Impala


----------



## SOLZ64SS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 7 2010, 01:43 AM~17111223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey waz up shibby first of all man big :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the work u doin bro. this has been my bible for the past few month just reading and looking at the pic to giv my self knowledge and motivation to start my project 64 vert.. rite now jst collecting the sheet metal i need to basically put the body together. i got to ship my shit to australia so tryin to do it while our dollar is good. But my first question out of a million in the near future..is where did find the sheet metal for the trunk seal channel and how does come . (what u been workin on here) Mine is pretty much non existent..
thanks keep up the good work


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Apr 20 2010, 04:17 PM~17250646
> *hey waz up shibby first of all man big :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for the work u doin bro. this has been my bible for the past few month just reading and looking at the pic to giv my self knowledge and motivation to start my project 64 vert.. rite now jst collecting the sheet metal i need to basically put the body together. i got to ship my shit to australia so tryin to do it while our dollar is good. But my first question out of a million in the near future..is where did find the sheet metal for the trunk seal channel and how does come . (what u been workin on here) Mine is pretty much non existent..
> thanks keep up the good work
> *




Hey man thanks I appreciate it! That's awesome you have a 64 rag, I wish mine was a rag. 

The thick metal stamped piece that hold the rubber in is half reproduction and half OG on mine. The rear trunk valance comes with that piece all spot welded into place. The curvy ones that run up the side of the quarters are OG on mine, but they are also made reproduction. The one that attaches to the rear deck lid is not made yet. 

http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/Product.p...oductid=6364TWC


----------



## SOLZ64SS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 21 2010, 09:30 AM~17250751
> *Hey man thanks I appreciate it! That's awesome you have a 64 rag, I wish mine was a rag.
> 
> The thick metal stamped piece that hold the rubber in is half reproduction and half OG on mine. The rear trunk valance comes with that piece all spot welded into place. The curvy ones that run up the side of the quarters are OG on mine, but they are also made reproduction. The one that attaches to the rear deck lid is not made yet.
> 
> http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/Product.p...oductid=6364TWC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet bro thanks ill look em up see what happens. btw man dont worry bout a 64 rag when u have a perfect 64 and a 59 (my goal) rag top on the side thats the shit...anyways good lookin out bro ill get on here and say was up whenever i can and if u ever come down under (no ****) :biggrin: sydney australia that is lmk


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Apr 22 2010, 10:49 PM~17277352
> *sweet bro thanks ill look em up see what happens. btw man dont worry bout a 64 rag when u have a perfect 64 and a 59 (my goal) rag top on the side thats the shit...anyways good lookin out bro ill get on here and say was up whenever i can and if u ever come down under (no ****) :biggrin: sydney australia that is lmk
> *



Yeah man the 59 very is my treasure! One of my best friends is from Perth, he lives here in Canada now. We've been saying we wanna go down to Australia soon again and go for a vacation


----------



## ShibbyShibby

JD just finished up the color matching on my custom Zeniths. My wheels are getting close to being done and I'm pretty fuckin excited!




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## luxurylows

Snap. Ttt for them new zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Apr 26 2010, 08:14 PM~17311789
> *Snap. Ttt for them new zzzzzzzzzz
> *



ahhh yeah man they're gonna be so sick! Wait till you see the laser engraving he's gonna do on them. :biggrin:


----------



## big C

Found you another super sport :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 27 2010, 12:35 PM~17319014
> *Found you another super sport :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where's this girl at? Ouch @ the roof!


----------



## majikmike0118

just went through every damn page!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this car is gonna be amazing great work!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jesse13

think u could post the dimensions to the upper/lower rear bag brackets


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 27 2010, 05:12 PM~17321793
> *Where's this girl at? Ouch @ the roof!
> *


south ga i cut her up today they had a piece of shit 4 dr galaxie sitting on the roof


----------



## socapots

nice color match on those wheels man.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by jesse13_@Apr 27 2010, 06:48 PM~17322846
> *think u could post the dimensions to the upper/lower rear bag brackets
> *



I'll take some measurements next time I'm out in the garage


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 27 2010, 06:35 PM~17322699
> *just went through every damn page!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this car is gonna be amazing great work!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



thanks man I appreciate it!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 27 2010, 06:53 PM~17322904
> *south ga i cut her up today they had a piece of shit 4 dr galaxie sitting on the roof
> *



why the fuck would someone sit a 4 door ford on the roof of a 64 SS????????????

What did you cut up exactly?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 27 2010, 07:47 PM~17323772
> *nice color match on those wheels man.
> *



yeah man doesn't it look sick!? I cant wait to get them!


----------



## jesse13

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 27 2010, 11:31 PM~17326840
> *I'll take some measurements next time I'm out in the garage
> *


sweet, appreciate it...


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 27 2010, 11:32 PM~17326854
> *why the fuck would someone sit a 4 door ford on the roof of a 64 SS????????????
> 
> What did you cut up exactly?
> *


I chopped the whole ass end off i only needed the driver side drop off but my buddy needs the wheel wells


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 28 2010, 12:59 PM~17331495
> *I chopped the whole ass end off i only needed the driver side drop off but my buddy needs the wheel wells
> *



I need a 59 rear end. If you ever come across one.


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 28 2010, 05:06 PM~17333370
> *I need a 59 rear end. If you ever come across one.
> *



I got you covered!! I met a guy with 5 59's this weekend. All 4 doors, but good for parts.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 52chevybomb

shit'll buff out, lol id still take it smashed roof and all!


> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 27 2010, 12:35 PM~17319014
> *Found you another super sport :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 52chevybomb_@Apr 28 2010, 07:01 PM~17335038
> *shit'll buff out, lol id still take it smashed roof and all!
> *



yeah it's not to crazy to fix, but it still sucks. Those Impala roofs are so straight and long. A lot of work if you wanted a black paint job.


----------



## Reckless

UHhh dont remind me about black paint jobs!

i'm in the process of getting all the little kinks worked out in the body....


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 29 2010, 08:38 AM~17339817
> *yeah it's not to crazy to fix, but it still sucks. Those Impala roofs are so straight and long. A lot of work if you wanted a black paint job.
> *


Naw i dont think you would want to fix that one. Maybe i should go take some current pics :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Apr 29 2010, 09:15 AM~17340211
> *UHhh dont remind me about black paint jobs!
> 
> i'm in the process of getting all the little kinks worked out in the body....
> *



Yeah my dark red is damn near in the same boat as black.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 29 2010, 09:56 AM~17340631
> *Naw i dont think you would want to fix that one. Maybe i should go take some current pics :biggrin:
> *



oh no what's it look like now?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 29 2010, 10:50 AM~17341138
> *oh no what's it look like now?
> *


If i go out there tomorrow ill get some pics


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 29 2010, 06:12 PM~17345098
> *If i go out there tomorrow ill get some pics
> *



couldn't be much different than it is now?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 30 2010, 01:07 PM~17352599
> *couldn't be much different than it is now?
> *


Forgot to take my camera but its less than half a car now. only thing left is from the back of the front seats foward


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by jesse13_@Apr 27 2010, 06:48 PM~17322846
> *think u could post the dimensions to the upper/lower rear bag brackets
> *





__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 30 2010, 01:47 PM~17352897
> *Forgot to take my camera but its less than half a car now. only thing left is from the back of the front seats foward
> *



ahh man that's such a shame


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I didn't get too many shots of the process, but my trunk lid was rubbing the new rear valance piece really bad. I climbed inside the trunk with a trouble light while my buddies outside the car lifted and lowered the trunk lid so we could all figure out what was going on. At first I thought it was in the wrong spot forward and back. I put a couple sockets in the trunk rubber rail and closed the trunk lid on them and we established that the valance was in the right spot that way. It was also good left to right. The only thing left was the height of the new piece. 

We figured out the Dynacorn panel was made 3/16" too tall. in the middle. I took a diamond cut out of the entire piece. Zero out of the ends and 3/16" out of the middle in a diamond shape. Tacked it back into place and hopped inside the trunk to check it out. Now there is no rubbing and the trunk rubber is going to work perfect!

Sorry for the lack of progress pics, but it was a really involved process and I didn't wanna stop to take pics. Here's the end ones.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

You can see here how straight everything is now. Before the top of the new valance use to travel uphill towards the center.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Now the trunk bumper stop pieces that come with the dynacorn rear valance don't fit in where they're supposed to because i lowered the stance of it to fit the trunk so perfectly. 

NOTHING reproduction fits for shit. Just to let everyone know lol. :angry: 

So I will screw around with these pieces when the time comes to fit them in.


----------



## elcaballo84LTD

nice progress man. i've read through your build up from the beginning many times and gotta say wow :worship: amazing work :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by elcaballo84LTD_@May 2 2010, 05:06 PM~17367370
> *nice progress man. i've read through your build up from the beginning many times and gotta say wow :worship:  amazing work :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man I appreciate that! It's been a shit load of work putting these quarters on, but it's finally all coming to an end. I can't wait to start doing the bodywork and blocking this thing.


----------



## majikmike0118

ttt for one of the most detailed build ups!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the step by step shib it motivational for alot of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wave:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !T'S COM!NG ALONG.


----------



## Mr.Brown

:thumbsup: just read the whole thing and WOW!!!! you're a talented individual! w/ as much attention to detail that u pay, this ride will be one of a kind. Keep us posted on the progress I wanna see this car till the end result. uffin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Went over to the blasters we have here in Calgary after work. It's great, they have sand blasting stations outside and sand, glass, plastic, etc cabinets inside. I got the gas tank straps and my coves all cleaned up.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The backsides of the coves had some body deadner and some paint that wouldn't come off so I gave them a bit of a sand with the DA Sander.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

You might be wondering why I am saving the coves out of my OG quarters? Well there's a couple reasons, and in a few pictures most of you are probably gonna think I'm insane for what I'm about to do...

First off, the reproduction end of the cove does NOT match the OG one. It's close, and if you never seen this comparison ever before in your life you'd never even know they were different. The OG end of the cove has tighter corners and it's a little more square. 

Second, I am NOT shaving any trim off my car, so because I have new quarters I am forced to either drill all the IMPALA and the SS trim holes back in and possibly screw up the alignment. Or just use the OG holes!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So here we go...!

As best aligned on top of the reproduction quarter I could get it I tacked the OG one on and drew out the cut lines.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

It took me a good while before I got the balls to actually start cutting ha ha. After that it was out pretty quick. I cut through both the OG cove and the reproduction quarter. That method gives me a hole and a cut out piece with a gap the thickness of the cut-off wheel all the way around. In my case 0.045"


----------



## ShibbyShibby

From there with the help of clamps and magnets I was able to place the OG cove into the hole and start tacking it into place. Mind you this wasn't as easy as it sounds. I had it in and off probably about 6 times trying to get it in the perfect spot. It all came down to the lines lining up and the lines flowing with the car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

At the end of the night I got the drivers side completely 100% in it's spot all tacked up all the way around. Now it'll be a slow process of welding and cooling all the way around to get it full welded in. 

Looks pretty sweet with the SS emblem in their!


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 3 2010, 11:16 PM~17383058
> *From there with the help of clamps and magnets I was able to place the OG cove into the hole and start tacking it into place. Mind you this wasn't as easy as it sounds. I had it in and off probably about 6 times trying to get it in the perfect spot. It all came down to the lines lining up and the lines flowing with the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow...you aint foolin around. Thats some serious work.
Its going to look great when its done.


----------



## littlerascle59

Gud Lawd :wow:


----------



## socapots

damn man... you going to the extremes for sure. But i see what you are saying about the repro parts and the way the lines arnt quite like the originals.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 4 2010, 10:07 AM~17386659
> *damn man... you going to the extremes for sure. But i see what you are saying about the repro parts and the way the lines arnt quite like the originals.
> *



Yeah man if I hadn't seen that I never would have second guessed it. Now you study that picture of the two side by side and they are SOOO different. It's not the miss-shaped cove that bothered me though, it's the fact I wanted all my trim. I could have tried using the OG cove as a template to cut the IMPALA rectangular holes and the SS trim, but could you imagine if I messed up one of those rectangular holes and my IMPALA trim was all wobbly? That would suck!


----------



## Reckless

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@May 4 2010, 09:12 PM~17393641
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: ha ha I know right!?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Passenger sides turn! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

All cut out and ready to start fitting the old cove.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Slowly using the same method I did last night I fit the old cove using magnets, clamps, and a tiny blade screw driver to get the metal to meet up. The line of the two pieces mating up is all by eye.


----------



## rick383

makes me want to this too


----------



## rick383

:biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by rick383_@May 4 2010, 10:05 PM~17394406
> *makes me want to this too
> *



yeah dude it's really hard to get going, but once you start cutting it gets easier. And really it's not gonna be terrible to body work. I'll weld nice and slow, keep the heat outta the metal and there will be minimal mud in the end.


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CAN'T WA!T 2 SEE THE F!N!SHED PRODUCT.


----------



## KERRBSS

all about the details is what makes it all well worth it in the end, i hate repoped metal, im trying to stick with as much OG metal as i can. good werk homie, keep the pics coming


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 5 2010, 09:11 AM~17398231
> *all about the details is what makes it all well worth it in the end, i hate repoped metal, im trying to stick with as much OG metal as i can.  good werk homie, keep the pics coming
> *



thanks man!

yeah if I had to do it all over again I would do the car a little differently, but shit in the end it's gonna be sweet having all new metal. 

I'll keep the pics coming.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 5 2010, 10:28 AM~17398355
> *thanks man!
> 
> yeah if I had to do it all over again I would do the car a little differently, but shit in the end it's gonna be sweet having all new metal.
> 
> I'll keep the pics coming.
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the drivers side all stitched up and ground down tonite. To get it to this point from being tacked up took about 3 hours. I would weld about a half inch line and then hit it with water to shrink it. I did this all the way around.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here's the outside nicely ground down and ready for a little bit of hammer and dolly work.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here's a good example of the penetration to the backside that I got.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 5 2010, 09:28 AM~17398355
> *thanks man!
> 
> yeah if I had to do it all over again I would do the car a little differently, but shit in the end it's gonna be sweet having all new metal.
> 
> I'll keep the pics coming.
> *


save the energy for your 59  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

One Of My Favorite Build Topics... Keep It Up...


----------



## socapots

so i am still a novice when it comes to body work.
But the hammer and dolly is to bring up and knock down any low and high spots left from the welding and grinding?
right??


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: Nice Work!!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 6 2010, 05:30 AM~17407393
> *save the energy for your 59   :biggrin:
> *



oh yeah bigtime man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2010, 05:53 AM~17407476
> *One Of My Favorite Build Topics...  Keep It Up...
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 6 2010, 06:33 AM~17407617
> *so i am still a novice when it comes to body work.
> But the hammer and dolly is to bring up and knock down any low and high spots left from the welding and grinding?
> right??
> *



Hammer and Dolly is good for knocking out dents, but it's got a ton more uses than that. There'
s a really cool trick called "hammer welding" Basically after you weld a spot and cool it I take the dolly to the back side and the hammer to the front and hammer the weld only. It brings the two pieces you welded together very nicely. You can stretch metal using the Hammer and Dolly. Basically hammering it against the dolly with flatten the area and stretch out the metal. 

There's tons more uses than that though. I also love using a deadblow for doing a lot of body work.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 4 2010, 11:50 AM~17387123
> *Yeah man if I hadn't seen that I never would have second guessed it. Now you study that picture of the two side by side and they are SOOO different. It's not the miss-shaped cove that bothered me though, it's the fact I wanted all my trim. I could have tried using the OG cove as a template to cut the IMPALA rectangular holes and the SS trim, but could you imagine if I messed up one of those rectangular holes and my IMPALA trim was all wobbly? That would suck!
> *


Did you ever download those shop manuals I pm'ed to ya? Well it had the exact measurements as to where the hole should be and the size drill bit that is suppose to be used.


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@May 6 2010, 09:30 PM~17413624
> *Did you ever download those shop manuals I pm'ed to ya? Well it had the exact measurements as to where the hole should be and the size drill bit that is suppose to be used.
> *



would you mind sharing?
:biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 6 2010, 11:44 AM~17409416
> *Hammer and Dolly is good for knocking out dents, but it's got a ton more uses than that. There'
> s a really cool trick called "hammer welding" Basically after you weld a spot and cool it I take the dolly to the back side and the hammer to the front and hammer the weld only. It brings the two pieces you welded together very nicely. You can stretch metal using the Hammer and Dolly. Basically hammering it against the dolly with flatten the area and stretch out the metal.
> 
> There's tons more uses than that though. I also love using a deadblow for doing a lot of body work.
> *


wow.. i get what you are sayin about the stretching metal part..
but the 2 pieces are already welded together.. so what are you bringing together when you do it to a welded piece??
maybe i gotta try it and see what you mean...
Been a shit long time since i welded anything . lol.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@May 6 2010, 08:41 PM~17413790
> *would you mind sharing?
> :biggrin:
> *


Okay, lemme see if I still have da pm.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@May 6 2010, 07:30 PM~17413624
> *Did you ever download those shop manuals I pm'ed to ya? Well it had the exact measurements as to where the hole should be and the size drill bit that is suppose to be used.
> *



Yeah I did, but still it's tough to drill those holes and not mess up the alignment.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 6 2010, 07:45 PM~17413833
> *wow.. i get what you are sayin about the stretching metal part..
> but the 2 pieces are already welded together.. so what are you bringing together when you do it to a welded piece??
> maybe i gotta try it and see what you mean...
> Been a shit long time since i welded anything . lol.
> *



Well even though the two pieces are lined up as perfect as you can the heat from welding I guarantee will pull the metal in a way you don't want it to. Hammering the welds fixes that. 

Best bet is to give it a shot.


----------



## dekay24

so when do the shibby metalworking classes start. :roflmao:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 6 2010, 09:33 PM~17414390
> *Well even though the two pieces are lined up as perfect as you can the heat from welding I guarantee will pull the metal in a way you don't want it to. Hammering the welds fixes that.
> 
> Best bet is to give it a shot.
> *


  
thats some good info there man.
thanks.


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 5 2010, 10:44 PM~17406182
> *Got the drivers side all stitched up and ground down tonite. To get it to this point from being tacked up took about 3 hours. I would weld about a half inch line and then hit it with water to shrink it. I did this all the way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good shibby dam thats crazy


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 6 2010, 09:26 PM~17415077
> *so when do the shibby metalworking classes start. :roflmao:
> *



ha ha beers at my place... anytime!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 7 2010, 06:34 AM~17417297
> *
> thats some good info there man.
> thanks.
> *



No worries man! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 7 2010, 10:27 AM~17419005
> *looking  good shibby dam thats crazy
> *



Thanks man!

Yo that 64 of yours is looking real fine these days!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 6 2010, 09:26 PM~17415077
> *so when do the shibby metalworking classes start. :roflmao:
> *


im far away but sign me up :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 7 2010, 01:16 PM~17420654
> *im far away but sign me up  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 7 2010, 02:16 PM~17420654
> *im far away but sign me up  :biggrin:
> *


X2
shit i'll even bring some beer. haha...
wait thats probably what was ment.. 
you teach we bring beer. lol..
im slow.. but im gaining speed every day. lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 7 2010, 01:59 PM~17420959
> *X2
> shit i'll even bring some beer. haha...
> wait thats probably what was ment..
> you teach we bring beer. lol..
> im slow.. but im gaining speed every day. lol
> *



where abouts are you in Canada?


----------



## socapots

I'm out in Winnipeg.
come check the Winnipeg topic. some good stuff going on out here.


----------



## RawSixOneSS

nice :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 7 2010, 06:41 PM~17423418
> *I'm out in Winnipeg.
> come check the Winnipeg topic. some good stuff going on out here.
> *



I'll do that!


----------



## KERRBSS

ttt whats up dood, any more pics


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2010, 06:59 AM~17513226
> *ttt whats up dood, any more pics
> *



Yeah I'm gonna get back working on the car this week. I've been camping since Thursday out in McLean Creek in Alberta. So I'm really excited to get back workin on the 64.


----------



## TerrorWest

Nice work. I have a question about your quarters. I just replaced my passenger side with a dynacorn repop on my 64 rag. It came out nice but the area where the lower middle of the door meets the lower middle of the quarter, on the repop its about 1/8 inch wider than the door. Only way i can think to fix this is to rebuild that body line up on the door to match and taper it off like the factory line towards front fender. Just wondering if your quarters were also wider in this area or I just got a bad quarter. I circled it in the pic. Not my car


----------



## Reckless

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest_@May 19 2010, 01:31 AM~17536754
> *Nice work. I have a question about your quarters. I just replaced my passenger side with a dynacorn repop on my 64 rag. It came out nice but the area where the lower middle of the door meets the lower middle of the quarter, on the repop its about 1/8 inch wider than the door. Only way i can think to fix this is to rebuild that body line up on the door to match and taper it off like the factory line towards front fender. Just wondering if your quarters were also wider in this area or  I just got a bad quarter. I circled it in the pic. Not my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I also did full qtrs from dynacorn with new door skins and the difference was less than 1/8" 

Check out my build thread in my sig for pics if your interested.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest+May 18 2010, 11:31 PM~17536754-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work. I have a question about your quarters. I just replaced my passenger side with a dynacorn repop on my 64 rag. It came out nice but the area where the lower middle of the door meets the lower middle of the quarter, on the repop its about 1/8 inch wider than the door. Only way i can think to fix this is to rebuild that body line up on the door to match and taper it off like the factory line towards front fender. Just wondering if your quarters were also wider in this area or  I just got a bad quarter. I circled it in the pic. Not my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reckless_@May 19 2010, 06:08 AM~17538048
> *I also did full qtrs from dynacorn with new door skins and the difference was less than 1/8"
> 
> Check out my build thread in my sig for pics if your interested.
> *



Yeah I have the same problem, but I don't recommend building up the door. Reason being is that from the front fender all the way to the end of the door is a nice uniform taper. The problem isn't in the door, it's in the quarter. 

What I'm gonna do is cut a very small pie out of the quarter and put the taper back into the quarter. I should be getting down on that part of my car very soon. I'll take lot's of pictures.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest_@May 18 2010, 11:31 PM~17536754
> *Nice work. I have a question about your quarters. I just replaced my passenger side with a dynacorn repop on my 64 rag. It came out nice but the area where the lower middle of the door meets the lower middle of the quarter, on the repop its about 1/8 inch wider than the door. Only way i can think to fix this is to rebuild that body line up on the door to match and taper it off like the factory line towards front fender. Just wondering if your quarters were also wider in this area or  I just got a bad quarter. I circled it in the pic. Not my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



by the way your red hardtop is fuckin beautiful!


----------



## TerrorWest

Yea that red 64 is nice but its not mine! Just got a quick pic off google. 

Anyways I thought about cutting and welding the quarter back but didnt want to cut up my new quarter. Id rather not use filler though. It will be interesting to see what you do with yours. Keep up the quality work!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest_@May 19 2010, 11:07 PM~17548025
> *Yea that red 64 is nice but its not mine! Just got a quick pic off google.
> 
> Anyways I thought about cutting and welding the quarter back but didnt want to cut up my new quarter. Id rather not use filler though.  It will be interesting to see what you do with yours.  Keep up the quality work!
> *



I know it sounds like a bad idea to cut new quarters, but it's not really that bad. I feel it's more worth cutting the quarter than altering a factory GM stamping. 

Don't worry I'll take lot's of pics.


----------



## slammin67

shibby, 
i have two things to say to you #1 thats a amazing bulid thanks for all the pictures wow.how could you stop to get a pic ?i find that hard to rember.thanks for all the pics man .ok now #2 should i be pissed off at you or me cause once i saw your build from page #1 i had to spend fn hrs on the magic box through all 69 damn pages.lol great job on that ride ! amazing work .im gonna watch more now thank you .lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see sucks to be a noob like a retard that has a lot of catching up to do !oh ya no more white boy ass pics!pleaassseeeee! :roflmao:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by slammin67_@May 20 2010, 11:14 PM~17558934
> *shibby,
> i have two things to say to you #1 thats a amazing bulid thanks for all the pictures wow.how could you stop to get a pic ?i find that hard to rember.thanks for all the pics man .ok now #2 should i be pissed off at you or me cause once i saw your build from page #1  i had to spend fn hrs on the magic box through all 69 damn pages.lol great job on that ride ! amazing work .im gonna watch more now thank you .lol  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: see sucks to be a noob like a retard that has a lot of catching up to do !oh ya no more white boy ass pics!pleaassseeeee! :roflmao:
> *



ha ha thanks man! Yeah sometimes I forget to take pictures but for the most part I'm always snappin shots. I think it's informative to show how it's all done rather than a build thread full of conversation ya know?

Ha ha yeah I'll try not to get the bum in any shots anymore ha ha. Although I'm due to give all you guys an update on how the back looks. It's pretty damn sweet!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 21 2010, 02:54 PM~17563799
> *ha ha thanks man! Yeah sometimes I forget to take pictures but for the most part I'm always snappin shots. I think it's informative to show how it's all done rather than a build thread full of conversation ya know?
> 
> Ha ha yeah I'll try not to get the bum in any shots anymore ha ha. Although I'm due to give all you guys an update on how the back looks. It's pretty damn sweet!
> *


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 19 2010, 01:26 PM~17541660
> *Yeah I have the same problem, but I don't recommend building up the door. Reason being is that from the front fender all the way to the end of the door is a nice uniform taper. The problem isn't in the door, it's in the quarter.
> 
> What I'm gonna do is cut a very small pie out of the quarter and put the taper back into the quarter. I should be getting down on that part of my car very soon. I'll take lot's of pictures.
> *


Glad i got a sport coupe my trim should cover that problem up :dunno:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 21 2010, 05:17 PM~17565290
> *Glad i got a sport coupe my trim should cover that problem up :dunno:
> *



naw man nothing will cover that up. It's a Dynacorn fuck up ad in order for the car to look proper it's gotta be fixed.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 24 2010, 11:29 PM~17595464
> *naw man nothing will cover that up. It's a Dynacorn fuck up ad in order for the car to look proper it's gotta be fixed.
> *


Are they all like that? Or just the older repops?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 25 2010, 09:41 AM~17598111
> *Are they all like that? Or just the older repops?
> *



As far as I know they are all like that. They all have these problems:

1. The door lines don't line up with the quarter lines (the problem we're talking about now)
2. The trunk lines taper in as they get to the rear of the car and in order for a proper trunk gap need to be pie cut out. 
3. The quarters are too long in the B Pillar and the door gap is too tight. 
4. The quarter glass trim doesn't fit very well on to the quarter. I found this out last night as I was screwin around. 


Gotta remember these aren't GM stamped quarters and they have problems. I know it sucks, but they're not that hard to fix.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 25 2010, 11:21 AM~17598990
> *As far as I know they are all like that. They all have these problems:
> 
> 1. The door lines don't line up with the quarter lines (the problem we're talking about now)
> 2. The trunk lines taper in as they get to the rear of the car and in order for a proper trunk gap need to be pie cut out.
> 3. The quarters are too long in the B Pillar and the door gap is too tight.
> 4. The quarter glass trim doesn't fit very well on to the quarter. I found this out last night as I was screwin around.
> Gotta remember these aren't GM stamped quarters and they have problems. I know it sucks, but they're not that hard to fix.
> *


I was wondering aout that quater window trim. I am only replacing one side i decided to keep my driver side and just do lower patches thats what i am working on now as soon as i get it about where i want it im going to start on the pass side


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 25 2010, 01:48 PM~17600143
> *I was wondering aout that quater window trim. I am only replacing one side i decided to keep my driver side and just do lower patches thats what i am working on now as soon as i get it about where i want it im going to start on the pass side
> *



You have a build thread going? I'd love to see some pictures


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave:


----------



## Reckless

Whats the exact issue with the rear qtr windows?

have you started to tackle the door lines issue yet. I would like to see how you corrected this.

I'm opposed to start pie cutting up that area and possibly warping the metal.
My car will be black and i want the metal to be as straight as humanly possible with almost no mud...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@May 25 2010, 03:35 PM~17601119
> *:wave:
> *


sup man! :h5:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@May 25 2010, 06:48 PM~17603083
> *Whats the exact issue with the rear qtr windows?
> 
> have you started to tackle the door lines issue yet. I would like to see how you corrected this.
> 
> I'm opposed to start pie cutting up that area and possibly warping the metal.
> My car will be black and i want the metal to be as straight as humanly possible with almost no mud...
> *


It's not a big issue, but the trim that runs along from the B pillar to the C pillar doesn't fit in. You gotta do some surgery there. 

As for the pie cutting don't be afraid, and even if your car is going black trust me this part of the car is pretty easy to fix. I haven't started it yet, but it's coming very soon and I will take tons of pictures for you guys. If you want a black car you definitely wanna fix this problem.


----------



## ROB327

WHERE THE UPDATE PICTURES SHIBBY :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@May 25 2010, 09:13 PM~17605172
> *WHERE THE UPDATE PICTURES SHIBBY  :biggrin:
> *



Okay I swear I'll get you guys some pics tomorrow night. I gotta go look at a 62 Ragtop and a 53 5 window pickup tomorrow. More toys. After that i am out in the garage all night and workin on the 64.


----------



## slammin67

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@May 25 2010, 11:13 PM~17605172
> *WHERE THE UPDATE PICTURES SHIBBY  :biggrin:
> *


Yes please I wanna see more please so get that white boy ass workin!!  just no ass pics :uh: LOL


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 7 2010, 08:38 PM~17128893
> *Date stood me up so I worked on the car. I suppose most people would be depressed their date stood them up... me on the other hand!  :biggrin:  Cracked some beers and got down on the finishing lip of the trunk.
> 
> I started by jacking up the passengers side with the jack and a 2x4. My trunk gap on the passengers side pinched in because there was no strength holding the two quarters apart. I jacked it up and did all of my work like that. Near the end of the night after a bit of welding I let the jack down and like magic... my trunk gap was back to normal. I guess time will tell.
> *


  thats gangster 


i feel ya though bro. i would rather work in the shop as to do about anything


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 25 2010, 03:30 PM~17601070
> *You have a build thread going? I'd love to see some pictures
> *


Naw no build up thread yet i wanted to get a little further along first. Ill pm you some pics


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 26 2010, 04:03 AM~17607977
> *  thats gangster
> i feel ya though bro. i would rather work in the shop as to do about anything
> *



Yeah I can't even remember who that was. Whatever the car is more important. 

ha ha


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 26 2010, 04:39 AM~17608056
> *Naw no build up thread yet i wanted to get a little further along first. Ill pm you some pics
> *



Yeah man PM me for sure.


----------



## Fine59Bel

Hey shibby... when you gona make me a set of those sick lower control arms with the bag mounts built in? :cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 26 2010, 09:10 AM~17609521
> *Hey shibby... when you gona make me a set of those sick lower control arms with the bag mounts built in? :cheesy:
> *



You really want a set? I don't even know what they would be worth.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 26 2010, 12:54 PM~17609902
> *You really want a set? I don't even know what they would be worth.
> *


I would dabble... I have an extra set of lowers sittin in my garage that i could send you. the only thing i would be concerned about is getting the mount in the correct spot so the RE7s dont rub.

Idk man, think about how long it took you and how much it cost in materials and send me a price and i will let you know what i think uffin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 26 2010, 12:35 PM~17611235
> *I would dabble... I have an extra set of lowers sittin in my garage that i could send you. the only thing i would be concerned about is getting the mount in the correct spot so the RE7s dont rub.
> 
> Idk man, think about how long it took you and how much it cost in materials and send me a price and i will let you know what i think uffin:
> *



Yeah see on my set I put the bag further into the center of the car than where the spring pocket was. I did that cause that's where the RideTech brackets center hole was, and also so that the bag wasn't distorted. It sits nice and straight. The only problem is that I have to cut away some spring pocket on the frame. 

I will figure out a price for sure.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 26 2010, 04:23 PM~17611821
> *Yeah see on my set I put the bag further into the center of the car than where the spring pocket was. I did that cause that's where the RideTech brackets center hole was, and also so that the bag wasn't distorted. It sits nice and straight. The only problem is that I have to cut away some spring pocket on the frame.
> 
> I will figure out a price for sure.
> *


hm, well i am trying to not cut my pocket. so if you do make em for me, u can just send me them without the holes drilled out and i can make a template off of my current setup and position the holes like that


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 26 2010, 01:52 PM~17612146
> *hm, well i am trying to not cut my pocket. so if you do make em for me, u can just send me them without the holes drilled out and i can make a template off of my current setup and position the holes like that
> *



So what you'd be looking for is a filled and smoothed out lower set of arms. Like Blanks?

Kinda like this...


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 26 2010, 05:12 PM~17612358
> *So what you'd be looking for is a filled and smoothed out lower set of arms. Like Blanks?
> 
> Kinda like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :run:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 26 2010, 08:54 AM~17609902
> *You really want a set? I don't even know what they would be worth.
> *


add me to that list too :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 26 2010, 02:17 PM~17612406
> *add me to that list too  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## baggedout81

Shib here's that 65 of old boys i was tellin you about last night.

That's me in the bed of truck in the video,i was impressed w/ the lift/drop

http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showthread.php?t=332884


----------



## baggedout81

I still think black in color

Like those Z's in RECKLESS build


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 26 2010, 02:54 PM~17612758
> *Shib here's that 65 of old boys i was tellin you about last night.
> 
> That's me in the bed of truck in the video,i was impressed w/ the lift/drop
> 
> http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showthread.php?t=332884
> *




dude that truck build is awesome! You should put the build on this site as well. 

lot's of work into the body on that truck hey?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 26 2010, 07:12 PM~17613976
> *dude that truck build is awesome! You should put the build on this site as well.
> 
> lot's of work into the body on that truck hey?
> *


Really it was not that bad considering,it was bought being well the 3rd owner.It started out as a mail truck then his son got it and it sat for years then old boy found it for $1,000 shit it was a steal.If you look we had to drag a 70's turd off the lot allong w/ factory fucked up bed.But he had a ton of parts.

I've being trying to get him to,he had a 78-79 Grand Prix on juice wayyyy back when.That shit was unheard of 15 years ago around here.He was ballin at 17


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 26 2010, 07:43 PM~17615531
> *Really it was not that bad considering,it was bought being well the 3rd owner.It started out as a mail truck then his son got it and it sat for years then old boy found it for $1,000 shit it was a steal.If you look we had to drag a 70's turd off the lot allong w/ factory fucked up bed.But he had a ton of parts.
> 
> I've being trying to get him to,he had a 78-79 Grand Prix on juice wayyyy back when.That shit was unheard of 15 years ago around here.He was ballin at 17
> *



That's awesome man! So when is the truck due to be finished?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Alright so as promised I got out in the garage and gave er shit last night. It felt good considering I haven't been out there in like 2 weeks. 

I completely welded up the passengers side cove last night. Also check out the crappy fit between the trunk lid and the tail light pocket where it angles down. I fixed that, but first we'll start off with the cove pictures.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

After tacking the coves in 1/2" segments all the way around I took my time with a bucket of water, a rag, and my MIG and welded the cove all the way around. This took about 2 hours to complete.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

After it was welded up I ground it down nicely and this side turned out even better than the first side. There is minimal warpage. It's gonna take a little bit of hammer and dolly and some shrinking inside the cove, but it's pretty fuckin decent the way it is. It took a good 30 minutes or so to grind this down as nice as it is. I go really slow and steady.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Next thing on my list was to fix the transition from the trunk lid to the taillight pocket. You guys might find this a little strange, but my taillight pockets blended beautiful to my OG trunk lid, but when I bought this other trunk lid and put it on my car all of the sudden the passengers side was all fucked up. 

Someone wanna fill me in on why 2 impala trunk lids are completely different? And I mean really different. Not only did the passengers side not fit up anymore, but the inside stamping is different as well. 

Since I wanna use the gold lid I decided that I gotta make my car fit that lid. So I took a pie cut out of the taillight pocket to make the transition nice and smooth.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Now the transition is nice an sweet!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The last thing I did, which I didn't snap any pictures of, was finished welding up the rear valance panel that runs across from taillight pocket to taillight pocket. Welded it up and ground it down nicely. 

Fuck it felt great to get that much work done out there last night. I was out there for like 6 or 7 hours.


----------



## littlerascle59

The only thing I can think of when it came to your deck lid issue is, when I was working at this factory that made high end kitchen appliances, they used this big ass press to stamp out the front doors of refrigerators or dishwashers. Whenever we would get to the thousandth door or so, we'd have to re-tweak the machine and check the die to make sure that the machine is pressing the sheet metal to the correct specs. In just about every check the machine was pressing some of the doors to the not so exact specs. Sometimes the QC person would let them pass if they were within tolerance but sometimes if you had a shitty QC person, they'd pass just about anything and tell the assembly line to make it fit. I kinda gotta hunch that, that might be the case with your deck lid.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@May 27 2010, 11:12 AM~17622064
> *The only thing I can think of when it came to your deck lid issue is, when I was working at this factory that made high end kitchen appliances, they used this big ass press to stamp out the front doors of refrigerators or dishwashers. Whenever we would get to the thousandth door or so, we'd have to re-tweak the machine and check the die to make sure that the machine is pressing the sheet metal to the correct specs. In just about every check the machine was pressing some of the doors to the not so exact specs. Sometimes the QC person would let them pass if they were within tolerance but sometimes if you had a shitty QC person, they'd pass just about anything and tell the assembly line to make it fit. I kinda gotta hunch that, that might be the case with your deck lid.
> *



Yeah that makes sence. I should snap a picture of it though cause I'm serious the inside trunk stamping is 100% different. The two trunks are not the same. Maybe one is American and one is Canadian? Maybe the stamps were different at the different factories all over North America?

I know that's true with 69 Camaro's. The 2 factories that built Camaro's built them COMPLETELY different. Anybody on here ever heard that before? I read about it in HotRod magazine once. 

I'm not overly-concerned about it. I mean I'll cut and weld and make everything beautiful anyways. I want the body and gaps on my 64 to be insanely perfect.


----------



## Richard Slapson

:wow: :wow: :wow: 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 27 2010, 12:42 PM~17621798
> *That's awesome man! So when is the truck due to be finished?
> *


Man it's hard tellin w/ him,he's the type that needs motivation of a kick in the ass.Then he goes like hell till he cant do anymore.That's the only reason the rear suspension is done.I gave him ALL my old part's that i pulled off mine bags,fittings,valves all that shit.He just had to get in there and do it so we were putting back a few and i was like hey lets rip that suspension out.It was 10 at night but fuck it,we had it out and bags in w/in 2 hours along w/ a C notch.

Right now i need him to decide where he want's these air parts tank,valves,etc.Were going w/ a 6 valve set up 4 for the front and 2 for the rear



Fells good geting a bunch of shit done done it,the way i see it as it's 1 less thing to do and 1 step closer to the finish product :biggrin: 

Good progress shib


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 27 2010, 01:30 PM~17623246
> *Man it's hard tellin w/ him,he's the type that needs motivation of a kick in the ass.Then he goes like hell till he cant do anymore.That's the only reason the rear suspension is done.I gave him ALL my old part's that i pulled off mine bags,fittings,valves all that shit.He just had to get in there and do it so we were putting back a few and i was like hey lets rip that suspension out.It was 10 at night but fuck it,we had it out and bags in w/in 2 hours along w/ a C notch.
> 
> Right now i need him to decide where he want's these air parts tank,valves,etc.Were going w/ a 6 valve set up  4 for the front and 2 for the rear
> Fells good geting a bunch of shit done done it,the way i see it as it's 1 less thing to do and 1 step closer to the finish product  :biggrin:
> 
> Good progress shib
> *



yeah I'm like that once in a while with motivation. Ha ha sometimes I'd rather just play video games lol. 

Yeah it did feel good getting a bunch of stuff done, and now I'm motivated as fuck! I gotta jam with the band tonite for a bit but I'm gonna come home and get back on it tonite.


----------



## socapots

fucking amazing as always man.
thanks for taking pics along the way


----------



## dekay24

gotta love coming in the house after a good day of progress in the garage, i always sleep good those nights.


----------



## slammin67

Lookin way damn good man !! Way nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 27 2010, 06:40 PM~17626719
> *gotta love coming in the house after a good day of progress in the garage, i always sleep good those nights.
> *



Yeah dude I am the exact same way. Head hits the pillow and I am dreaming of the 64 ha ha


----------



## littlerascle59

Are you gonna be polishing up your stainless steel parts yourself or you gonna get someone to do'em?


----------



## nueve5

:wow: damn the chevy assembley line couldn't have done it better :worship:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@May 27 2010, 10:53 PM~17629286
> *Are you gonna be polishing up your stainless steel parts yourself or you gonna get someone to do'em?
> *



I'm gonna do all of the polishing myself. 

Even for my chrome plated parts I am gonna detail and polish them as far as I can take them. Most of the money in plating is in the labour of preping the parts.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@May 28 2010, 11:37 PM~17638355
> *:wow: damn the chevy assembley line couldn't have done it better :worship:
> *



Thanks man!  :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 29 2010, 12:17 PM~17641182
> *I'm gonna do all of the polishing myself.
> 
> Even for my chrome plated parts I am gonna detail and polish them as far as I can take them. Most of the money in plating is in the labour of preping the parts.
> *


Cool, can't wait to see how you do when you get to that point. I was a polisher at the factory I use to work at, it ain't that bad once you get the hang of it.


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@May 29 2010, 02:18 PM~17641974
> *Cool, can't wait to see how you do when you get to that point. I was a polisher at the factory I use to work at, it ain't that bad once you get the hang of it.
> *



any tps for the noobs ????


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+May 29 2010, 01:18 PM~17641974-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, can't wait to see how you do when you get to that point. I was a polisher at the factory I use to work at, it ain't that bad once you get the hang of it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sickthree_@May 29 2010, 01:40 PM~17642110
> *any tps for the noobs ????
> *



Yeah it just dirty and time consuming. I guess the biggest tip is don't catch any edges. The part will either rip from your hands or if it's a thin piece of trim it will bend it to shit. 

Another would be just to take your time. Wet sand the part to get rid of blemishes and polish away.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Hey Shib when you get to replacing the panel in the rear please include lots of pics. I know you will you always do , but I gotta lotta questions. My 64 was hit in the rear and its not bad but it was never fixed so it allowed the rust to set up and now it all needs to be replaced. I know I can by the replacement sections in the corners ( the ones you just replaced) but I have never seen anyone selling the panel between them. I have a build up on here and I feel pretty lucky cause overall the car is pretty solid.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@May 31 2010, 02:41 PM~17655505
> *Hey Shib when you get to replacing the panel in the rear please include lots of pics. I know you will you always do , but I gotta lotta questions. My 64 was hit in the rear and its not bad but it was never fixed so it allowed the rust to set up and now it all needs to be replaced. I know I can by the replacement sections in the corners ( the ones you just replaced) but I have never seen anyone selling the panel between them. I have a build up on here and I feel pretty lucky cause overall the car is pretty solid.
> *



That panel you can buy through Dynacorn, or Hubbards Impala Parts. It's very tricky to get back in and in the right spot. Just take your time. 

http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/Product.php?productid=64TP


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Johnny down at Zenith Wire Wheel has 95% finished my custom set of 72 spoke 13's. Funny this is on page 72 ha ha

The only thing left is to laser engrave "Shibby '64" along the bead of the rim. If you notice in the close ups of the hub the chrome ring in the hub says "Shibby '64" and "Zenith of California"

Only wheels like it in the world. I'll post more pics when the outside engraving is finished.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 31 2010, 03:09 PM~17655670
> *Johnny down at Zenith Wire Wheel has 95% finished my custom set of 72 spoke 13's. Funny this is on page 72 ha ha
> 
> The only thing left is to laser engrave "Shibby '64" along the bead of the rim. If you notice in the close ups of the hub the chrome ring in the hub says "Shibby '64" and "Zenith of California"
> 
> Only wheels like it in the world. I'll post more pics when the outside engraving is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## jayoldschool

Is everyone else like me where they get happy when you see this topic at the top of the page?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@May 31 2010, 04:15 PM~17656101
> *Is everyone else like me where they get happy when you see this topic at the top of the page?
> *



ha ha I know I sure am! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 31 2010, 03:25 PM~17655780
> *Nice
> *



Thanks man!

I am so fuckin excited! I'm so happy they're almost done! I can't wait to get them mounted.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 31 2010, 05:09 PM~17655670
> *Johnny down at Zenith Wire Wheel has 95% finished my custom set of 72 spoke 13's. Funny this is on page 72 ha ha
> 
> The only thing left is to laser engrave "Shibby '64" along the bead of the rim. If you notice in the close ups of the hub the chrome ring in the hub says "Shibby '64" and "Zenith of California"
> 
> Only wheels like it in the world. I'll post more pics when the outside engraving is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man those are even better than i was expecting  :wow:
> *


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@May 31 2010, 05:15 PM~17656101
> *Is everyone else like me where they get happy when you see this topic at the top of the page?
> *


gay..



just playin man. yeah im usualy pumped for some pictures of freshly welded panels. lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

yeah they turned out even better than I thought. I was originally gonna go with colored spokes, but there was a mix up down in Cali and they accidentally colored the nipples instead, but I fuckin LOVE that mistake!

There's more glittery chrome on them now. They're perfect.


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 31 2010, 03:09 PM~17655670
> *Johnny down at Zenith Wire Wheel has 95% finished my custom set of 72 spoke 13's. Funny this is on page 72 ha ha
> 
> The only thing left is to laser engrave "Shibby '64" along the bead of the rim. If you notice in the close ups of the hub the chrome ring in the hub says "Shibby '64" and "Zenith of California"
> 
> Only wheels like it in the world. I'll post more pics when the outside engraving is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE WHEELS Shibby  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64

got to get some zenith's 1day :x:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by livinlow64+Jun 1 2010, 05:31 AM~17662044-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 NICE WHEELS Shibby   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-livinlow64_@Jun 1 2010, 05:34 AM~17662056
> *got to get some zenith's 1day :x:
> *



Thanks man! I'm so impressed with them! And they aren't even done yet. 

Everybody should roll on Z's man, they're so beautiful.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 31 2010, 06:07 PM~17655667
> *That panel you can buy through Dynacorn, or Hubbards Impala Parts. It's very tricky to get back in and in the right spot. Just take your time.
> 
> http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/Product.php?productid=64TP
> *


yeah, steve that part is called the tail panel...Shib correct me if I'm wrong but don't you have to fabricate the metal that the bumper weatherstrip sits on though? If so steve, we can cut it off those pieces I bought.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 1 2010, 11:43 AM~17664590
> *yeah, steve that part is called the tail panel...Shib correct me if I'm wrong but don't you have to fabricate the metal that the bumper weatherstrip sits on though? If so steve, we can cut it off those pieces I bought.
> *



No you don't have to fab the metal the weather strip sits on, it comes long.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 02:14 PM~17665944
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 27 2010, 03:43 PM~17622303
> *Yeah that makes sence. I should snap a picture of it though cause I'm serious the inside trunk stamping is 100% different. The two trunks are not the same. Maybe one is American and one is Canadian? Maybe the stamps were different at the different factories all over North America?
> 
> I know that's true with 69 Camaro's. The 2 factories that built Camaro's built them COMPLETELY different. Anybody on here ever heard that before? I read about it in HotRod magazine once.
> 
> I'm not overly-concerned about it. I mean I'll cut and weld and make everything beautiful anyways. I want the body and gaps on my 64 to be insanely perfect.
> *



From what I have heard and seen in parts from different plants... things can be totally different. A friend of mine who is REALLY into 63's could tell you if a fender from a 63 passenger car is made in St. Louis or not. Same with the "Canadian" frame. It's not actually made in Canada, but one of the frame suppliers boxed them all. That was just the way they produced them at that particular plant.


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jun 1 2010, 05:38 PM~17667326
> *From what I have heard and seen in parts from different plants... things can be totally different.  A friend of mine who is REALLY into 63's could tell you if a fender from a 63 passenger car is made in St. Louis or not. Same with the "Canadian" frame. It's not actually made in Canada, but one of the frame suppliers boxed them all. That was just the way they produced them at that particular plant.
> *



Finally, someone that can back up what I've tried to get across a number of times on the forums. People assume, Canadian car, oh boxed frame. There is a guy out here in Ryley that had crushed close to 300 Impala's, ponchos etc and not one had boxed frame.


----------



## ROB327

NICE RIMS SHIBBY THEY ARE GOING TO LOOOOOK GREAT ON YOUR 64 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 1 2010, 08:14 PM~17669536
> *Finally, someone that can back up what I've tried to get across a number of times on the forums. People assume, Canadian car, oh boxed frame. There is a guy out here in Ryley that had crushed close to 300 Impala's, ponchos etc and not one had boxed frame.
> *


GAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 300 Impalas... don't tell us that lol. 

I know man that whole Canadian Frame thing is such bullshit. My car was built in Oshawa, Ontario and it never had a boxed frame. BOTH my X frame Impalas were Canadian... no boxed frame.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Jun 1 2010, 09:19 PM~17670239
> *NICE RIMS SHIBBY THEY ARE GOING TO LOOOOOK GREAT ON YOUR 64 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man!

Yeah I can't wait for them to be rollin around Calgary.


----------



## slammin67

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 1 2010, 11:47 AM~17663507
> *Thanks man! I'm so impressed with them! And they aren't even done yet.
> 
> Everybody should roll on Z's man, they're so beautiful.
> *


Wow fn beautiful wheels man !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
How many hours work are in those beautiful wheels way pretty?


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 2 2010, 02:37 AM~17671109
> *GAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 300 Impalas... don't tell us that lol.
> 
> I know man that whole Canadian Frame thing is such bullshit. My car was built in Oshawa, Ontario and it never had a boxed frame. BOTH my X frame Impalas were Canadian... no boxed frame.
> *



I'm not sure where the "canadian frame" term came from.... but.. for those that know, I guess we can just assume that any X frame with a 'boxed' frame is referred to as a Canadian frame (but not because it was made here)!
I forget which plant it was that made them that way....I can find out if someone actually cares. 
Also, I'm sure that near the start or end of production... the parts could be diff on some cars depending what was available. It wasn't an exact science I don't think.

Ps... nice build.... Im watching this and can't wait to see the 59 action.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

This dude I bought a 64 rear clip from had a box frame and told me the car it came from was made in st. louis.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 2 2010, 08:39 AM~17673724
> *This dude I bought a 64 rear clip from had a box frame and told me the car it came from was made in st. louis.
> *


My 64 has a boxed frame and it was built in atlanta ga


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by slammin67_@Jun 2 2010, 04:16 AM~17672488
> *Wow fn beautiful wheels man !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> How many hours work are in those beautiful wheels way  pretty?
> *



To be honest I'm not sure. I had to wait a long while for those beauties! Just wait till the engraving is finished!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jun 2 2010, 04:47 AM~17672581
> *I'm not sure where the "canadian frame" term came from.... but.. for those that know, I guess we can just assume that any X frame with a 'boxed' frame is referred to as a Canadian frame (but not because it was made here)!
> I forget which plant it was that made them that way....I can find out if someone actually cares.
> Also, I'm sure that near the start or end of production... the parts could be diff on some cars depending what was available. It wasn't an exact science I don't think.
> 
> Ps... nice build.... Im watching this and can't wait to see the 59 action.
> *



Hey thanks man!

Yeah I can't wait to get going on the 59!

Also... I have found a 61 and 1 62 ragtop up here in Alberta. Ha ha I keep finding these wicked rags.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 2 2010, 05:26 PM~17676651
> *Hey thanks man!
> 
> Yeah I can't wait to get going on the 59!
> 
> Also... I have found a 61 and 1 62 ragtop up here in Alberta. Ha ha I keep finding these wicked rags.
> *


how much for which ever you don't want?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 2 2010, 02:36 PM~17676733
> *how much for which ever you don't want?
> *



I still have to go look at the 62. 

As for the 61 there's a bit of a story. It's one of my dads friends and he told my dad that he was thinking of selling the car in about a year or so. The guy is gonna retire and he want's to sell all his toys. So i gotta wait a bit for that one, but I guess I'm first on the list.


----------



## Reckless

Hey Shibby,

I need a favor, could you possibly take some updated pictures of your rear upper/lower cups with the RE8's (correct me if i'm wrong on the RE8's).

Thanks!


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 1 2010, 11:37 PM~17671109
> *GAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 300 Impalas... don't tell us that lol.
> 
> 
> *




X wife and she wanted half of everything, so he got rid of her half.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 2 2010, 06:21 PM~17678224
> *I still have to go look at the 62.
> 
> As for the 61 there's a bit of a story. It's one of my dads friends and he told my dad that he was thinking of selling the car in about a year or so. The guy is gonna retire and he want's to sell all his toys. So i gotta wait a bit for that one, but I guess I'm first on the list.
> *


cool


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jun 2 2010, 05:29 PM~17678284
> *Hey Shibby,
> 
> I need a favor, could you possibly take some updated pictures of your rear upper/lower cups with the RE8's (correct me if i'm wrong on the RE8's).
> 
> Thanks!
> *



Yeah dude I'll get some pics tomorrow during the day for you. 

I lost my cord to upload pics so I might be a while to get them up here. I'll get em up as quick as I can for ya though


----------



## Reckless

Ehh never mind mate :cheesy: i decided to get some custom brackets instead of using cups in the rear... check my thread for a few pics of what i mean.

:thumbsup:

"GET TO WORK!"

Your car is almost ready for paint.... then it's down hill from there...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jun 7 2010, 08:25 PM~17722426
> *Ehh never mind mate :cheesy: i decided to get some custom brackets instead of using cups in the rear... check my thread for a few pics of what i mean.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> "GET TO WORK!"
> 
> Your car is almost ready for paint.... then it's down hill from there...
> *



Holy shit man I had a peek, those brackets look pretty rad! That's what i want to do when my body comes back off my frame. Knock the OG spring hats off and do a custom bracket. 

Awesome job man!


----------



## Classic Customs

not to shabby there shibby


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 8 2010, 03:56 AM~17725150
> *not to shabby there shibby
> *



thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Finished welding up the rear tail pan and got it all ground down nicely.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got both sides of the trunk drops welded to the Goodmark trunk floor. I used sheet metal tech screws to get the two mating surfaces to come together nice and tight.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I started sanding down all the gold paint off of my new trunk lid. Damn this takes forever and it's so messy!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

There was this funny drop in the rear of the quarter where the trunk lid sits. It's more apparent on the passengers side, but it is on both sides of the car. I decided to fix this shit the proper way. Most guys would jut fill this area with mud and be done with it. I cut the metal and pulled it up. 

After this was all said and done it'll only take a light scuff of mud to straighten this area up. I got the passengers side done, I'll do the drivers tomorrow.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

All fixed up and looking sweet!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 10 2010, 12:18 AM~17744172
> *There was this funny drop in the rear of the quarter where the trunk lid sits. It's more apparent on the passengers side, but it is on both sides of the car. I decided to fix this shit the proper way. Most guys would jut fill this area with mud and be done with it. I cut the metal and pulled it up.
> 
> After this was all said and done it'll only take a light scuff of mud to straighten this area up. I got the passengers side done, I'll do the drivers tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool, so I'm sending my 64 to you to build. How much? lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 9 2010, 09:22 PM~17744223
> *cool, so I'm sending my 64 to you to build. How much? lol
> *



Oh man by the time I'm done this 64 I'll never wanna see another one again lol. J/K

I wish I owned a shop, cause I could build Impala lowriders all day man.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 10 2010, 12:24 AM~17744252
> *Oh man by the time I'm done this 64 I'll never wanna see another one again lol. J/K
> 
> I wish I owned a shop, cause I could build Impala lowriders all day man.
> *


lol, I'll be back on mine as soon as I can get my rockers made. My inner rockers are fucked.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I started dealing with the horrible B Pillar problem that comes with putting on aftermarket quarters. The Dynacorn quarters are too long in the B pillar area. I know a lot of guys have had problems with this, but I'm the only guy showing these problems in pictures. 

There are two problems in the B pillar area. the first one being that the quarters are too long, and the second problem being that the lower body line doesn't line up. Tonite I tackled the length issue. I'll fix the body line soon enough.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 9 2010, 09:27 PM~17744273
> *lol, I'll be back on mine as soon as I can get my rockers made. My inner rockers are fucked.
> *



yeah mine are pretty bad as well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I started by cutting the front lip off of the quarter.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

After the front lip was cut off I cut away enough material from the quarter to weld the lip back on to the B pillar nice and flush. Like I always do I only welded the lip back on in a few spots so i can sleep on my work and have a good look at it in the morning. 

My door gap is looking really awesome, and the only thing left to to to the passengers side is plug weld all my holes in the lip and weld up the seam that I cut. Because I cut my seam so close to the broken edge there will be very minimal warpage. Next to none even.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So after tonite I have a few before and after pics...

Before/After
















Before/After
















Before/After
















Before/After


----------



## KERRBSS

your attention to detail is amazing, nice job....im always excited to see what you have cooking in here


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 10 2010, 06:11 AM~17746854
> *your attention to detail is amazing, nice job....im always excited to see what you have cooking in here
> *


:werd:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 10 2010, 05:11 AM~17746854
> *your attention to detail is amazing, nice job....im always excited to see what you have cooking in here
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin: 

I wanna get out and keep workin on it today, but I have to go help the lady renovate the house. 

BORING!


----------



## Lolohopper

Nice work man


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 9 2010, 10:27 PM~17744273
> *lol, I'll be back on mine as soon as I can get my rockers made. My inner rockers are fucked.
> *


post up what you make.
i had to amateur fab some for my 63. pics in my topic in my sig.


----------



## dekay24

i think you need to re-name this topic.

"how to build a 64 right, the first time"


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 10 2010, 11:06 PM~17753931
> *post up what you make.
> i had to amateur  fab some for my 63. pics in my topic in my sig.
> *


will do, I'm leaving for vacation I come back the 19th and should be back on it like the 21st. My dad is going to do the fabrication, he's been doing sheet metal fabrication for like 30+ years.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

i bet next time you look for a more solid car......nice work still :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

one of my favorite phrases is obviously not in your vocab

"bondo and paint make it what it aint" :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jun 11 2010, 11:23 AM~17758533
> *i bet next time you look for a more solid car......nice work still :biggrin:
> *


that's easy to say in the states, but he lives in canada.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

i know


----------



## CHUCC

:0 Amazing work!


----------



## Lunas64

Sup Shib Foose!!! Lookin real good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The thing that pissed me off about my car was that the area that was the most rusty was in the most fucked up spot. The box brace areas were sooooooooooooooooo fucked up that I had to take it as far as I did in order to fix those areas. Looking back I kind of regret chopping my quarters off, and I would probably never do that again unless I absolultey had to. If I had to do it all again I would have just done lower quarter patches. 

All in all though my car is gonna be really fuckin solid when it's all finished and painted.


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 11 2010, 02:58 PM~17761203
> *The thing that pissed me off about my car was that the area that was the most rusty was in the most fucked up spot. The box brace areas were sooooooooooooooooo fucked up that I had to take it as far as I did in order to fix those areas. Looking back I kind of regret chopping my quarters off, and I would probably never do that again unless I absolultey had to. If I had to do it all again I would have just done lower quarter patches.
> 
> All in all though my car is gonna be really fuckin solid when it's all finished and painted.
> *


Thats why your SHIB FOOSE... Dont get that name for "cutting corners" lol.. Play on words there a bit bwahaah.. Text me today homie.. BEERS and CARSHOW...


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 11 2010, 02:58 PM~17761203
> *The thing that pissed me off about my car was that the area that was the most rusty was in the most fucked up spot. The box brace areas were sooooooooooooooooo fucked up that I had to take it as far as I did in order to fix those areas. Looking back I kind of regret chopping my quarters off, and I would probably never do that again unless I absolultey had to. If I had to do it all again I would have just done lower quarter patches.
> 
> All in all though my car is gonna be really fuckin solid when it's all finished and painted.
> *


Yeah man, this thread along with many others have taught me the importance of finding good donor metal instead of buying repop panels. I have patience but sometimes I can get very aggitated and foolin around with tryna make those repop quarters fit right and etc would prolly make me wanna say, fuck it. Right now all I have to find for my car is some good lower quarters and maybe a complete floor from a donor car. Believe it or not, I think I can still save my hood and trunk, lol! And you seen how fucked up they were.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 11 2010, 12:58 PM~17761203
> *The thing that pissed me off about my car was that the area that was the most rusty was in the most fucked up spot. The box brace areas were sooooooooooooooooo fucked up that I had to take it as far as I did in order to fix those areas. Looking back I kind of regret chopping my quarters off, and I would probably never do that again </span>unless I absolultey had to. <span style=\'color:blue\'>If I had to do it all again I would have just done lower quarter patches.
> 
> All in all though my car is gonna be really fuckin solid when it's all finished and painted.
> *


This is exactly what I'm looking to do with the vert..I don't want to cut off quarters but my box braces are fkd! We'll see how that plan goes :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 11 2010, 01:58 PM~17761203
> *The thing that pissed me off about my car was that the area that was the most rusty was in the most fucked up spot. The box brace areas were sooooooooooooooooo fucked up that I had to take it as far as I did in order to fix those areas. Looking back I kind of regret chopping my quarters off, and I would probably never do that again unless I absolultey had to. If I had to do it all again I would have just done lower quarter patches.
> 
> All in all though my car is gonna be really fuckin solid when it's all finished and painted.
> *


Thats why i only bought one quater and saved the other  after this car I WILL NOT build another rusty car ill just spend the extra money and buy something thats not rusted out :biggrin: on another not i got my lower trunk floor out. Build up thread coming soon


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

HOPE THIS MAKES YOUR DAY


----------



## baggedout81

Oh man those turned out good :wow:


----------



## Lunas64

Sik Ass Rims!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BALLANTYNE

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 10 2010, 09:06 PM~17753931
> *post up what you make.
> i had to amateur  fab some for my 63. pics in my topic in my sig.
> *



Not sure if you guys know ,but there is a place that sells the 'inner " inner rocker brace for 63-64. will fit 61-62 also. go to www.showcars.com

Not many of the major suppliers offer that particular little gem that is ALWAYS rotted out


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by BALLANTYNE_@Jun 14 2010, 01:57 AM~17779034
> *Not sure if you guys know ,but there is a place that sells the 'inner " inner rocker brace for 63-64. will fit 61-62 also. go to www.showcars.com
> 
> Not many of the major suppliers offer that particular little gem that is ALWAYS rotted out
> *


i just went to this website and it told me NOTHING i needed to know. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 14 2010, 08:17 AM~17781547
> *i just went to this website and it told me NOTHING i needed to know. what am i doing wrong?
> *


just found it...it's www.show-cars.com :cheesy:


----------



## BALLANTYNE

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 14 2010, 10:17 AM~17781547
> *i just went to this website and it told me NOTHING i needed to know. what am i doing wrong?
> *


Sorry-
www.show-cars.com
then click on the 'sheet metal' section


----------



## keneken

Damn havn't been in here for awhile. Looking good Shibby. Keep up the work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jun 12 2010, 07:12 AM~17766498
> *Thats why your SHIB FOOSE... Dont get that name for "cutting corners" lol.. Play on words there a bit bwahaah.. Text me today homie.. BEERS and CARSHOW...
> *



Shit I just got on the internet since Thursday. 

You hit up the Diablos show?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jun 12 2010, 08:57 AM~17766875
> *Yeah man, this thread along with many others have taught me the importance of finding good donor metal instead of buying repop panels. I have patience but sometimes I can get very aggitated and foolin around with tryna make those repop quarters fit right and etc would prolly make me wanna say, fuck it. Right now all I have to find for my car is some good lower quarters and maybe a complete floor from a donor car. Believe it or not, I think I can still save my hood and trunk, lol! And you seen how fucked up they were.
> *



Yeah I remember your hood, YIKES!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 12 2010, 11:31 AM~17767649
> *This is exactly what I'm looking to do with the vert..I don't want to cut off quarters but my box braces are fkd! We'll see how that plan goes  :biggrin:
> *



I could have fixed the box braces without chopping the quarters off. It's just a little trickier


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 13 2010, 03:01 PM~17775314
> *HOPE THIS MAKES YOUR DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUCKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh man those turned out so sick!

I'll give you a call tomorrow and we'll get the shipping all figured out.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jun 14 2010, 05:44 PM~17785844
> *Damn havn't been in here for awhile. Looking good Shibby. Keep up the work.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 14 2010, 08:34 PM~17786372
> *FUCKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh man those turned out so sick!
> 
> I'll give you a call tomorrow and we'll get the shipping all figured out.
> *


You and that canadian shit :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 14 2010, 07:13 PM~17786811
> *You and that canadian shit :biggrin:
> *



Everything in Canada costs 5 times what it does for you guys.


----------



## Reckless

Them Z's LOOK FUCKIN BAD ASS!

the laser etching on the lips KILLS IT!!!

:thumbsup:

I would have kept my lips polished and gotten then laser etched too ... 

but then my car wouldn't be "All Black Everything" :lol:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jun 14 2010, 09:39 PM~17788905
> *Them Z's LOOK FUCKIN BAD ASS!
> 
> the laser etching on the lips KILLS IT!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> I would have kept my lips polished and gotten then laser etched too ...
> 
> but then my car wouldn't be "All Black Everything" :lol:
> *



yeah ha ha it's hard to laser engrave on top of black rims


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 14 2010, 05:32 PM~17786344
> *I could have fixed the box braces without chopping the quarters off. It's just a little trickier
> *


I'm sure I'll be asking for some advice on this


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 14 2010, 09:52 PM~17789166
> *I'm sure I'll be asking for some advice on this
> *



I might have to think about it actually. 

It might not be possible. At least possible to fix the box braces as clean as I did without cutting the quarters off.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 14 2010, 11:26 PM~17788656
> *Everything in Canada costs 5 times what it does for you guys.
> *


I know that sucks


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Jun 13 2010, 04:01 PM~17775314-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE THIS MAKES YOUR DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those look awsome dude..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BALLANTYNE_@Jun 13 2010, 11:57 PM~17779034
> *Not sure if you guys know ,but there is a place that sells the 'inner " inner rocker brace for 63-64. will fit 61-62 also. go to www.showcars.com
> 
> Not many of the major suppliers offer that particular little gem that is ALWAYS rotted out
> *





> _Originally posted by BALLANTYNE_@Jun 14 2010, 01:54 PM~17783345
> *Sorry-
> www.show-cars.com
> then click on the  'sheet metal' section
> *


checked it out. didnt see the inner rocker parts for the 61-64, aside from that the problem area is the front part of the inner rockers are not remade by anyone. the rest of them can be found at some places. at least thats how it was 4 years ago when i did mine.

sorry for the hijack shibby


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 15 2010, 10:07 AM~17792728
> *those look awsome dude..
> checked it out. didnt see the inner rocker parts for the 61-64, aside from that the problem area is the front part of the inner rockers are not remade by anyone. the rest of them can be found at some places. at least thats how it was 4 years ago when i did mine.
> 
> sorry for the hijack shibby
> *



hey no worries about the hijack. I kinda don't understand what part of the rocker you guys are talking about though? You mean like the inside part that touches all of the floor braces? Cause that part is just a flat piece of like 18 or 16 gauge steel. Nothin special. 

Or are you talking about something else?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thought I would give you guys an update on my backpiece. Don't worry I won't show any ass ha ha. I sat and hour and a half a few weeks ago for the start of her green tail. This morning I sat 3 hours and my artist finished her skin. 

Her skin tone should lighten up after it's all healed. It's really dark right now.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 15 2010, 05:20 PM~17796677
> *Thought I would give you guys an update on my backpiece. Don't worry I won't show any ass ha ha. I sat and hour and a half a few weeks ago for the start of her green tail. This morning I sat 3 hours and my artist finished her skin.
> 
> Her skin tone should lighten up after it's all healed. It's really dark right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice tat i love the 64 core support hanging on the wall :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Jun 15 2010, 06:09 PM~17796574-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey no worries about the hijack. I kinda don't understand what part of the rocker you guys are talking about though? You mean like the inside part that touches all of the floor braces? Cause that part is just a flat piece of like 18 or 16 gauge steel. Nothin special.
> 
> Or are you talking about something else?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah. thats the one. But i am pretty sure it goes up (where all the braces weld to) then out towards the outter rockers at the top (where the floorpan sits on it), then up again (pinchwelds to outer rocker) i'll see if i can find a pic of what mine ended up like.
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Jun 15 2010, 06:20 PM~17796677
> *Thought I would give you guys an update on my backpiece. Don't worry I won't show any ass ha ha. I sat and hour and a half a few weeks ago for the start of her green tail. This morning I sat 3 hours and my artist finished her skin.
> 
> Her skin tone should lighten up after it's all healed. It's really dark right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats wicked man.. aint nothin wrong with a little brown sugar. haha..


----------



## socapots

this was on my 63 before i replaced it.









the very front was a bitch to remake. never did any type of fabwork before this car. so i stumbled alot but learned a great deal as well. lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 15 2010, 05:52 PM~17796923
> *Very nice tat i love the 64 core support hanging on the wall :biggrin:
> *



ha ha yeah that's funny I got the 64 rad support up there. It's like car guy wall art ha ha.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 15 2010, 11:15 PM~17800595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was on my 63 before i replaced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the very front was a bitch to remake. never did any type of fabwork before this car. so i stumbled alot but learned a great deal as well. lol.
> *



okay yeah, I got a couple holes in mine that I'm gonna have to fix as well. This part is pretty flat though right? There isn't any stamping bosses on it anywhere?


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 15 2010, 10:15 PM~17800595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was on my 63 before i replaced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the very front was a bitch to remake. never did any type of fabwork before this car. so i stumbled alot but learned a great deal as well. lol.
> *


Where's the end product after the fabwork? Just tryin to see what I got on my hands :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 16 2010, 06:14 PM~17808290
> *Where's the end product after the fabwork?  Just tryin to see what I got on my hands  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81

Got a little vid for ya

It only has 3/8" DOT line from the fill valve to bag so it's still a little slow.But the rear is quick as shit


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5VKJUAfvEI...ure=recentumore


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee+Jun 16 2010, 07:14 PM~17808290-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the end product after the fabwork?  Just tryin to see what I got on my hands  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Jun 16 2010, 11:08 PM~17810806
> *x2
> *


whaddya mean.. that is the end product.. 

haha.. just buggin.














































these are the finals. Not the best work but my first attempt at fabwork.

alot of the pre repair pics are on the photobucket.
check it out if you would like. dont want to muddle up this topic with off topic pics. lol.
well more then i already have. lol.

photobucket


----------



## socapots

actually one other thing i should add. I had those inners bent by a local place. They used 18 gauge steel. did a good job. But they couldnt do the little bend the factory had on the top piece. not a big deal to me. but it does kinda help locate the floor pans. only noticed that after i had everything test fit. and tacked. by then there was no turning back. lol.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 17 2010, 05:15 PM~17818844
> *whaddya mean.. that is the end product..
> 
> haha.. just buggin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the finals. Not the best work but my first attempt at fabwork.
> 
> alot of the pre repair pics are on the photobucket.
> check it out if you would like. dont want to muddle up this topic with off topic pics. lol.
> well more then i already have. lol.
> 
> photobucket
> *



Nice , very nice! Notes taken! :cheesy:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jun 17 2010, 10:55 PM~17820908
> *Nice , very nice!  Notes taken!  :cheesy:
> *


just shoot a pm if you have any questions man.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 18 2010, 05:46 PM~17827856
> *just shoot a pm if you have any questions man.
> *


Thanks bro, I'm not at you and Shib's level, but my new welder is in transit :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 17 2010, 02:23 PM~17817159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ha ha awesome!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 17 2010, 06:15 PM~17818844
> *whaddya mean.. that is the end product..
> 
> haha.. just buggin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the finals. Not the best work but my first attempt at fabwork.
> 
> alot of the pre repair pics are on the photobucket.
> check it out if you would like. dont want to muddle up this topic with off topic pics. lol.
> well more then i already have. lol.
> 
> photobucket
> *



That looks really awesome man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 17 2010, 02:25 PM~17817173
> *Got a little vid for ya
> 
> It only has 3/8" DOT line from the fill valve to bag so it's still a little slow.But the rear is quick as shit
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5VKJUAfvEI...ure=recentumore
> *



Awesome man! Must feel great to be done!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 21 2010, 11:07 AM~17844407
> *Awesome man! Must feel great to be done!
> *


Oh no it's not done yet :biggrin: Still have to cut out the front spring pocket,frame reinforcement,plate lower arms.Shit should really move after i'm done w/ it.Also doing the "secret project" i was tellin you about also.Might be giving some hydro boys a run for there money


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 21 2010, 10:07 AM~17844402
> *That looks really awesome man!
> *


thanks man.
wish i had proper tools to work the metal a bit better. 
but it worked out. 
dont plan on doing it over. but you never know. lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 21 2010, 07:48 PM~17849853
> *thanks man.
> wish i had proper tools to work the metal a bit better.
> but it worked out.
> dont plan on doing it over. but you never know. lol
> *



It good to do it right the first time.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 21 2010, 09:32 AM~17844561
> *Oh no it's not done yet :biggrin: Still have to cut out the front spring pocket,frame reinforcement,plate lower arms.Shit should really move after i'm done w/ it.Also doing the "secret project" i was tellin you about also.Might be giving some hydro boys a run for there money
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started working on the drivers side B Pillar. Same issue as the passengers side. I started and finished this side of the car, I'll have to go finish the passengers side a little later on.


----------



## CADILLACJON

NICE BUILD MAN! SIK WORK GOOD PROGRESS


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Jun 22 2010, 03:05 PM~17857381
> *NICE BUILD MAN! SIK WORK GOOD PROGRESS
> *



Thanks homie!

A fellow Canadian! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

All welded up! :biggrin: 

Everything except the lower part of the lower body line. Remember I still have to fix that taper so I decided to leave it until I do so.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got everything all ground down nicely.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Door gap looks awesome! From this point I can finish the taper on the lower body line and start to body work this area.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Before/After:

















Before/After:


----------



## jayoldschool

Nice slice, Shibfoose!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Jun 22 2010, 04:27 PM~17858478
> *Nice slice, Shibfoose!
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

loooooooooooook at that dudes gaps. FKN sexy stuff man. 





:yea, may just be a little bit **** there:


----------



## socapots

dude. thats freakin sweet. 
nice work


----------



## Charrua

Do your thing ShibbyShibby :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

damn youve gone bonkers on this 64. can just imagine what the 59's gonna look like. im constantly hitting refresh hurry up lol... great work dude :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jun 22 2010, 06:37 PM~17859657-->
> 
> 
> 
> loooooooooooook at that dudes gaps. FKN sexy stuff man.
> :yea, may just be a little bit **** there:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 11:05 PM~17862913
> *dude. thats freakin sweet.
> nice work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 02:29 AM~17863697
> *Do your thing ShibbyShibby  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Jun 23 2010, 02:31 AM~17863701
> *damn youve gone bonkers on this 64. can just imagine what the 59's gonna look like. im constantly hitting refresh hurry up lol... great work dude  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks guys I really appreciate it! Fuck it's a lot of work though holy


----------



## KERRBSS

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIX1RAG, ShibbyShibby
:wave: when u coming to michigan? :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 23 2010, 10:23 AM~17865584
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIX1RAG, ShibbyShibby
> :wave: when u coming to michigan? :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: ahhh man I'd love to go there sometime. 

What's new man?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 23 2010, 01:27 PM~17865622
> *:h5: ahhh man I'd love to go there sometime.
> 
> What's new man?
> *


NOTHING, JUST TRYING TO STAY FOCUSED ON THIS CAR....AND SPENDING TIME IN YOUR THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 4 2010, 12:16 AM~17383058
> *From there with the help of clamps and magnets I was able to place the OG cove into the hole and start tacking it into place. Mind you this wasn't as easy as it sounds. I had it in and off probably about 6 times trying to get it in the perfect spot. It all came down to the lines lining up and the lines flowing with the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was thinking about doing this back when I was doing my hardtop. But I didnt have the skills to do it back then. Wish I would had done it though.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 23 2010, 11:08 AM~17866011
> *NOTHING, JUST TRYING TO STAY FOCUSED ON THIS CAR....AND SPENDING TIME IN YOUR THREAD  :biggrin:
> *



I've been keeping up with your 61 Rag. You're gonna use that beautiful floor you cut outta the 4 door for your car?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jun 23 2010, 09:11 PM~17871657
> *I was thinking about doing this back when I was doing my hardtop. But I didnt have the skills to do it back then. Wish I would had done it though.
> *



I want all my chrome on my car. I don't like it when Impalas are shaved, it takes away from their beauty.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 24 2010, 09:36 AM~17874141
> *I've been keeping up with your 61 Rag. You're gonna use that beautiful floor you cut outta the 4 door for your car?
> *


the OG floor from the four door had soft spots so i cut it up, i bawt brandnew floors. gonna use the upper and lower trunk sections thou. im so against anything repop but i have to make an exception sometimes  :biggrin:
i have the OG floor braces thou, there pretty....


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 24 2010, 06:40 AM~17874161
> *I want all my chrome on my car. I don't like it when Impalas are shaved, it takes away from their beauty.
> *


How is the metal under your dripwells?


----------



## socapots

whats up shibb..
hows the work been?


----------



## regal85




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 24 2010, 07:22 AM~17874358
> *the OG floor from the four door had soft spots so i cut it up, i bawt brandnew floors.  gonna use the upper and lower trunk sections thou.  im so against anything repop but i have to make an exception sometimes    :biggrin:
> i have the OG floor braces thou, there pretty....
> *



ha ha I know what you mean about re-pop!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 25 2010, 06:23 PM~17888707
> *How is the metal under your dripwells?
> *



it's perfect!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 1 2010, 03:31 PM~17938399
> *whats up shibb..
> hows the work been?
> *




ahhhh man I haven't touched my car is like 2 weeks! I need to get back at it!


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 12:58 PM~17973839
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> Lincoln
> Buick
> New Caddy logo
> Chevy bowtie
> Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.
> 
> paypal is [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baggedout81

Where them god dam Z'ssss at


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 6 2010, 01:41 PM~17974222
> *Where them god dam Z'ssss at
> *



Johnny is mounting and balancing some tires for me and shipping them as a complete set. I can't find tires up here in Butt-Fuck Canada. 

Rims shouldn't be too much longer. Not like I'm in a hurry anyways lol.


----------



## dekay24

you gonna be down at the sideshow in lethbridge saturday?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 6 2010, 10:49 PM~17979184
> *Johnny is mounting and balancing some tires for me and shipping them as a complete set. I can't find tires up here in Butt-Fuck Canada.
> 
> Rims shouldn't be too much longer. Not like I'm in a hurry anyways lol.
> *


hahah.. thats cause that dude above this bought them all up.. lol..


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 7 2010, 08:05 PM~17986968
> *hahah.. thats cause that dude above this bought them all up.. lol..
> *


hehe :happysad: . there is absolutely nothing wrong with having 13 spares! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jul 7 2010, 08:16 PM~17987092
> *hehe :happysad: . there is absolutely nothing wrong with having 13 spares! :biggrin:
> *


haha,


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 7 2010, 09:05 PM~17986968
> *hahah.. thats cause that dude above this bought them all up.. lol..
> *



i found more in wpg 185 70 14 for like 80 bucks a tire :0


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jul 7 2010, 10:19 AM~17982615
> *you gonna be down at the sideshow in lethbridge saturday?
> *



I was supposed to be, but I ended up having to work. I'm still at work right now. It sucks.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 10 2010, 03:54 PM~18012465
> *I was supposed to be, but I ended up having to work. I'm still at work right now. It sucks.
> *


 :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 10 2010, 05:22 PM~18012556
> *:0
> *


and I'm still here ha ha fuck


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Jul 10 2010, 05:54 PM~18012465-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was supposed to be, but I ended up having to work. I'm still at work right now. It sucks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Jul 10 2010, 06:38 PM~18012628
> *and I'm still here ha ha fuck
> *


awsome show, deffinetly will be back. not alot of lolo's. but there was a clean clean blue 64 you would have wanted to peep.


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 6 2010, 10:49 PM~17979184
> *Johnny is mounting and balancing some tires for me and shipping them as a complete set. I can't find tires up here in Butt-Fuck Canada.
> 
> Rims shouldn't be too much longer. Not like I'm in a hurry anyways lol.
> *



You can thank Cory with the yellow 62 for that.....he scooped them all up last year. Damn insiders lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got more done on the weekend. Still fuckin with the trunk gaps, but i am getting really close to being finished.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 19 2010, 08:58 PM~18088977
> *Got more done on the weekend. Still fuckin with the trunk gaps, but i am getting really close to being finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Had to do the same thing I did to the passengers side tail light pocket to the drivers side one. Just gotta get everything as perfect as possible.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

More fuckin with how the trunk morphs into the quarter. I know this seems a little overkill, but I want everything as perfect as I can. The trunk lid sat a little higher than the quarter panel. Easy way to fix that...


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 19 2010, 09:02 PM~18089018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are you using to cut those thin lines? An air grinder/cut off? 3 inch?


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 19 2010, 10:06 PM~18089072
> *What are you using to cut those thin lines?  An air grinder/cut off?  3 inch?
> *



I'm using a cut of disc. I think it's like 0.04" or something??? And I use a pneumatic sawsall with a tiny blade


----------



## ShibbyShibby

A light bit of filler and my trunk will flow into the quarters like magic. Amazing difference in the metal from before to now.


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr

Nice work :wow: :wow:


----------



## socapots

dude..
i dont think i have ever seen anyone take it as far as you have. 
its looking real good man.


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 20 2010, 06:41 PM~18097229
> *dude..
> i dont think i have ever seen anyone take it as far as you have.
> its looking real good man.
> *


X64 :cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

thanks guys! :happysad:


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 20 2010, 07:41 PM~18097229
> *dude..
> i dont think i have ever seen anyone take it as far as you have.
> its looking real good man.
> *


X2!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Tattoo Update. Sat for 2 and half hours yesterday. All of the black and blue under water stuff under her tail is new. 

Don't worry... no ass shots ha ha


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 22 2010, 11:02 PM~18117772
> *Tattoo Update. Sat for 2 and half hours yesterday. All of the black and blue under water stuff under her tail is new.
> 
> Don't worry... no ass shots ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gaww Dam bro how many hours you got in that so far??

Still got that core support on the wall i see......That's pimp shit bro...love it.

After seing your shit i;m on a hunt for a 58-59 now  

Btw give me a text my phone took a shit lost everything bro


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 20 2010, 02:09 AM~18089105
> *A light bit of filler and my trunk will flow into the quarters like magic. Amazing difference in the metal from before to now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



when can I drop of another 64??!! 
very nice work. very time consuming... but when that paint is perfectly laid.. all that time and work will show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 23 2010, 12:39 AM~18119819
> *Gaww Dam bro how many hours you got in that so far??
> 
> Still got that core support on the wall i see......That's pimp shit bro...love it.
> 
> After seing your shit i;m on a hunt for a 58-59 now
> 
> Btw give me a text my phone took a shit lost everything bro
> *



there's 13 hours in my back so far. Thank bro! I just sent you a text


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jul 23 2010, 07:55 AM~18120973
> *when can I drop of another 64??!!
> very nice work. very time consuming... but when that paint is perfectly laid.. all that time and work will show.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man! Yeah it's crazy time consuming, but totally worth it in the end.

I was out there tonite doing some more trunk gap work. It's just about there.


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 26 2010, 07:14 PM~18147491
> *Thanks man! Yeah it's crazy time consuming, but totally worth it in the end.
> 
> I was out there tonite doing some more trunk gap work. It's just about there.
> *


I like that you're really working the metal to make it correct! That's the mark of a craftsman right there!


----------



## graham

QUOTE(graham @ Jul 23 2010, 07:55 AM) 
when can I drop of another 64??!! 
very nice work. very time consuming... but when that paint is perfectly laid.. all that time and work will show. 




Thanks man! Yeah it's crazy time consuming, but totally worth it in the end.

I was out there tonite doing some more trunk gap work. It's just about there. 


you didn't answer my question!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jul 27 2010, 11:38 AM~18153706
> *QUOTE(graham @ Jul 23 2010, 07:55 AM)
> when can I drop of another 64??!!
> very nice work. very time consuming... but when that paint is perfectly laid.. all that time and work will show.
> Thanks man! Yeah it's crazy time consuming, but totally worth it in the end.
> 
> I was out there tonite doing some more trunk gap work. It's just about there.
> you didn't answer my question!!!
> *



ha ha 

Well if I had a shop big enough trust me I would love to do some work for other people.


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 27 2010, 11:45 PM~18161183
> *ha ha
> 
> Well if I had a shop big enough trust me I would love to do some work for other people.
> *


Get in Line!!!!

Sup Shibinator!!!! How you been?


----------



## Reckless

Any special tool to remove the spot welds shibby?

gonna start tearing the rag down next week.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 30 2010, 01:44 PM~18186927
> *Get in Line!!!!
> 
> Sup Shibinator!!!! How you been?
> *



Sup Al, man it's been a while. 

I've been alright. Took a bit of a summer break from the 64 for a while but I'm back at it! How you been?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jul 31 2010, 04:39 PM~18195050
> *Any special tool to remove the spot welds shibby?
> 
> gonna start tearing the rag down next week.
> *



Yeah there is a special tool for it, but it doesn't work very well. I just used a piece of sand paper, a center punch and a hammer, and a UNIBIT. I would sand along the spot welds to reveal where they were, center punch the middle of the weld, and then drill em out with a pneumatic drill with a UNITBIT in it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I filled in those two empty areas near the tail light pockets today. That area has been bugging me for a while so I finally got down on finishing it all up. It was pretty easy, just made some little cardboard templates and transfered it to steel. The hardest part was die grinding the weld in the corners at the end.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

After it was all finished up it really turned out awesome. The back end of my 64 is getting sweeter and sweeter every time I work on it. I am getting really close to starting the body work, and then soon the rotisserie.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 20 2010, 01:09 AM~18089105
> *A light bit of filler and my trunk will flow into the quarters like magic. Amazing difference in the metal from before to now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jul 31 2010, 06:38 PM~18195845
> *After it was all finished up it really turned out awesome. The back end of my 64 is getting sweeter and sweeter every time I work on it. I am getting really close to starting the body work, and then soon the rotisserie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shit Shib! Lookin real good! :cheesy:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

man I cant thank you enough for postin those pics of what you did on the back. Mine needs to be completely replaced and now I have a better understanding of what needs to be done.


----------



## Lolohopper

For spotwelds i use this tool

http://cgi.ebay.de/SCHWEIsPUNKTBOHRER-SCHW...=item563d40c549


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Aug 1 2010, 10:11 AM~18198714
> *man I cant thank you enough for postin those pics of what you did on the back. Mine needs to be completely replaced and now I have a better understanding of what needs to be done.
> *



Thanks man! Yeah some people think I take too many pictures ha ha, but I think it's really good getting all this info out there.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Aug 1 2010, 10:25 AM~18198795
> *For spotwelds i use this tool
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SCHWEIsPUNKTBOHRER-SCHW...=item563d40c549
> *



Yeah I bought a few of those and tried using them, but the hardness in the spot weld would always end up destroying the tip of the center. I eventually said fuck it and started drilling them out with the UNIBIT


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got my rad support on and bolted on the front fenders to check if I had enough gap to lay my firewall shaving steel panels in that I made a while ago. Haven't seen the car with a set of front fenders on in a long time. Ha ha I don't wanna take them off lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

This is where I was looking for the gap. I clearly have enough gap there to lay in the shaving steel panels.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

There's a little less gap on this side of the car, but it should still be alright.


----------



## doctahouse

You're doors look pretty solid!! How are the fenders? For some reason I thought you shaved your firewall?


----------



## baggedout81

Dam it's starting to pull back together

Here's where i got those HID's from bro.I know he has the lenses for them impalas
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547891


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 1 2010, 01:19 PM~18199760
> *You're doors look pretty solid!! How are the fenders? For some reason I thought you shaved your firewall?
> *



Yeah my doors and front fenders are damn near perfect. I'm shaving the firewall now.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 1 2010, 02:31 PM~18200182
> *Dam it's starting to pull back together
> 
> Here's where i got those HID's from bro.I know he has the lenses for them impalas
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah those headlights are sweet man! I like that blue hue they have to them.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I started with the passengers side for shaving the firewall. It's the easier side. I got it in place and used a red sharpie to mark out all of the features from the OG firewall. Then with a black sharpie I laid out all of the hole locations for my plug welds.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

After drilling and deburring 110 holes, this is what my shaved firewall panel turned out like.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 1 2010, 03:38 AM~18195845
> *After it was all finished up it really turned out awesome. The back end of my 64 is getting sweeter and sweeter every time I work on it. I am getting really close to starting the body work, and then soon the rotisserie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That sure looks sweet, youre doing a great job with your 64.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Using the two main bolt hole locations for the front fenders I bolted the piece in place. I also used some Tek Screws to suck the OG firewall up to the new shaved panel around the heated box hole.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 3 2010, 10:49 PM~18223340
> *That sure looks sweet, youre doing a great job with your 64.
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Then it was just a matter of plug welding all of the holes in. and eventually welding around the outside of it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The drivers side was a little more complicated due to the holes I need to keep, but basically the same idea.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## sickthree

Amazing work. Keep it up


----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 3 2010, 10:54 PM~18223386
> *The drivers side was a little more complicated due to the holes I need to keep, but basically the same idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 great work i could imagine there would be hours & hours of work there Shibby :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 4 2010, 12:42 AM~18223291
> *Yeah those headlights are sweet man! I like that blue hue they have to them.
> *


Yeah in person there more of a clear.


Shibby please tell me before you tacked those panels on for your firewall you made copy's.I but you could sell pattes of that to someone and make a few bucks.Save someone time and the hassle


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 4 2010, 09:46 AM~18225633
> *Yeah in person there more of a clear.
> Shibby please tell me before you tacked those panels on for your firewall you made copy's.I but you could sell pattes of that to someone and make a few bucks.Save someone time and the hassle
> *



x2


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 4 2010, 08:46 AM~18225633
> *Yeah in person there more of a clear.
> Shibby please tell me before you tacked those panels on for your firewall you made copy's.I but you could sell pattes of that to someone and make a few bucks.Save someone time and the hassle
> *



I still have the cardboard templates I made.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got my buddy Dustin over tonite to help me out with the drivers side. We got it all plug welded together. Now I need to finish welding around it and get it ground down nice and pretty.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And I know what you're thinkin... I forgot about the steering column hole. Don't worry I got a trick up my sleeve for that!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 5 2010, 03:27 AM~18233677
> *Got my buddy Dustin over tonite to help me out with the drivers side. We got it all plug welded together. Now I need to finish welding around it and get it ground down nice and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good shibby, gonna shve my fire wall also.


----------



## westsidehydros

just throwin this out there, but do you think aligning the body panels will stay the same once the weather stripping goes in? and what about mounting the trim around trunklid and quarters? would suck to go much further into it and find out the trim is gunna hit !!!

just a thought, cuz i know i had problems with my 63 trunk trim and horseshoe trim after quarter work.


firewall looks sick !!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Reckless+Jul 31 2010, 06:39 PM~18195050-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any special tool to remove the spot welds shibby?
> 
> gonna start tearing the rag down next week.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 09:24 PM~18195779
> *Yeah there is a special tool for it, but it doesn't work very well. I just used a piece of sand paper, a center punch and a hammer, and a UNIBIT. I would sand along the spot welds to reveal where they were, center punch the middle of the weld, and then drill em out with a pneumatic drill with a UNITBIT in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lolohopper_@Aug 1 2010, 12:25 PM~18198795
> *For spotwelds i use this tool
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SCHWEIsPUNKTBOHRER-SCHW...=item563d40c549
> *



i did the same as shib when i redid my floors. cept i used a standard drill bit instead of the uni.. worked pretty good so long as you didnt go to far.


----------



## socapots

Shibb. 
that is lookin freakin awsome man.. that is some crazy firewall work.
nice job.



> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 5 2010, 11:56 AM~18235684
> *just throwin this out there, but do you think aligning the body panels will stay the same once the weather stripping goes in?  and what about mounting the trim around trunklid and quarters?  would suck to go much further into it and find out the trim is gunna hit !!!
> 
> just a thought, cuz i know i had problems with my 63 trunk trim and horseshoe trim after quarter work.
> firewall looks sick !!
> *


and you kinda got a point here.. i dont think the weather stripping should be a problem as much as the trim.


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 5 2010, 01:24 AM~18233659
> *I still have the cardboard templates I made.
> *



I'd be intersted in copy of those


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Aug 6 2010, 06:12 PM~18248234
> *I'd be intersted in copy of those
> *



Where are you located?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros+Aug 5 2010, 09:56 AM~18235684-->
> 
> 
> 
> just throwin this out there, but do you think aligning the body panels will stay the same once the weather stripping goes in?  and what about mounting the trim around trunklid and quarters?  would suck to go much further into it and find out the trim is gunna hit !!!
> 
> just a thought, cuz i know i had problems with my 63 trunk trim and horseshoe trim after quarter work.
> firewall looks sick !!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socapots_@Aug 5 2010, 06:40 PM~18239892
> *Shibb.
> that is lookin freakin awsome man.. that is some crazy firewall work.
> nice job.
> and you kinda got a point here.. i dont think the weather stripping should be a problem as much as the trim.
> *



Yeah I've thought about the rubber changing things. I might sacrifice a new trunk rubber to find out maybe? I'm not too worried about the trim though. 

Thanks about the firewall guys.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got more work done on the firewall tonite.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Looking better and better as I got it ground down. I've got a lot of finish grinding work to do yet.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Aug 6 2010, 08:12 PM~18248234
> *I'd be intersted in copy of those
> *


X2


----------



## west coast ridaz

looking good


----------



## socapots

thats lookin pretty awsome man.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

thanks guys!


----------



## STKN209

SICC...


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 6 2010, 09:59 PM~18249116
> *Where are you located?
> *



I'm in bc where neighbors


----------



## baggedout81

Fire wall looks greattttttt dowg

Juszt glad you didnt show off them lower tats again hahahah.It's aall good bro


PROGRESS= SUCCESS


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Aug 7 2010, 12:00 AM~18250269
> *I'm in bc where neighbors
> *



Well the next time I will be in BC is for the Radium Car Show. You going? Can it wait till then?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 7 2010, 12:01 AM~18250283
> *Fire wall looks greattttttt dowg
> 
> Juszt glad you didnt show off them lower tats again hahahah.It's aall good bro
> PROGRESS= SUCCESS
> *



Ha ha for sure. 

Yeah I'm getting lot's of work done lately.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 7 2010, 12:44 PM~18251895
> *Ha ha for sure.
> 
> Yeah I'm getting lot's of work done lately.
> *



Wish i could say the same here.To much work for me this time of year.Still gotta put ALL my air stuff back in to get it off teh ground.Then replace the dam gas tank.JB weld didn't hold up,fuck it just gonna put a new one in.Figgured while i'm at it i'm gonna weld up rear arches over axle and clean up the under body and paint it


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 7 2010, 11:43 AM~18251891
> *Well the next time I will be in BC is for the Radium Car Show. You going? Can it wait till then?
> *



 I can wait. That car show looks intersting, first time I've ever heard of it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 7 2010, 11:23 AM~18252065
> *Wish i could say the same here.To much work for me this time of year.Still gotta put ALL my air stuff back in to get it off teh ground.Then replace the dam gas tank.JB weld didn't hold up,fuck it just gonna put a new one in.Figgured while i'm at it i'm gonna weld up rear arches over axle and clean up the under body and paint it
> *



yeah good idea while the tank is out


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Aug 7 2010, 06:07 PM~18253837
> * I can wait. That car show looks intersting, first time I've ever heard of it.
> *



oh man I never miss it. It's so awesome!


----------



## Classic Customs

you have gave me the confidence to fix the hack job someone done on the 1/4 panel replacement on this 63 i just picked. i have learned a lot in this build.. i just keep reminding myself of what you said a bunch of pages ago "its just metal man" so now I'm fixing the "good" side. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 9 2010, 06:00 PM~18268565
> *you have gave me the confidence to fix the hack job someone done on the 1/4 panel replacement on this 63 i just picked. i have learned a lot in this build.. i just keep reminding myself of what you said a bunch of pages ago  "its just metal man" so now I'm fixing the "good" side.  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man!

In the end it is just metal, it'll do whatever you want it to do if you just do it. Sometimes I get pretty frustrated, like with my trunk gap fiasco, but once you work through it in the end you realize how simple it was.


----------



## ROB327

DAM SHIBBY YOU KNOW YOUR STUFF GREAT JOB :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 6 2010, 10:07 PM~18249154
> *Looking better and better as I got it ground down. I've got a lot of finish grinding work to do yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it that looks gooooood!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 11 2010, 02:46 PM~18286147
> *Damn it that looks gooooood!
> *



Thanks man!

I got some more welding done on the firewall tonite. I just picked up a rear set of 1941 Nash rear fenders and a trunk lid that I have to restore. Some good side cash for the Impala. I'll post pics.


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Aug 10 2010, 11:16 PM~18280764
> *DAM SHIBBY YOU KNOW YOUR STUFF GREAT JOB  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


that's why i call him the professor, and study his page like the bible uffin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Aug 18 2010, 04:52 PM~18346109
> *that's why i call him the professor, and study his page like the bible  uffin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

how much for some of those firewall templetes to 40165?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 20 2010, 06:13 PM~18365473
> *how much for some of those firewall templetes to 40165?
> *



I'm not sure? Whatever the shipping costs? How should we do this?


----------



## socapots

you know what.. i dont remember it being asked or mentioned before..
how thick is that metal you used for the firewall?


----------



## 3-wheel

Hey shibby,

im JB from Australia,
ive just spent all morning here at work looking through your build pics, and im very impressed. your doing a great job.

im building a 64 and doing all the work myself too , i started it 5 years ago and have just started putting the build pics up on here.. ( new to lay it low, first time, 5 years so far ) the car is not finished but i work on it every chance i can, check them out if you have time.

im not a pannel beater or have a ticket for welding but im giving it a go.

keep rydin, JB.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 24 2010, 07:06 PM~18397341
> *you know what.. i dont remember it being asked or mentioned before..
> how thick is that metal you used for the firewall?
> *



I used 16 gauge. Really thick stuff, minimal warping.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Aug 24 2010, 08:22 PM~18398137
> *Hey shibby,
> 
> im JB from Australia,
> ive just spent all morning here at work looking through your build pics, and im very impressed. your doing a great job.
> 
> im  building a 64 and doing all the work myself too , i started it 5 years ago and have just started putting the build pics up on here.. ( new to lay it low, first time, 5 years so far ) the car is not finished but i work on it every chance i can, check them out if you have time.
> 
> im not a pannel beater or have a ticket for welding but im giving it a go.
> 
> keep rydin, JB.
> *



Hey man good to hear from you. 

I'm gonna go have a look at your build after I post this. Can't wait to see it. 

I'm a panel beater for sure, but I'm not a ticketed welder. You can put your mind to anything if you just get in there and get going though. This 64 is not my first Impala, but it's my first frame off real build.


----------



## Reckless

hey shibby, do you have access to _*ACCURATE*_ rear antenna holes measurements for the '64 impala?

I'm up to that point right now and could really use that help.

thanks in advance.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 29 2010, 08:35 PM~18435230
> *I used 16 gauge. Really thick stuff, minimal warping.
> *


what gauge do you use for panel repair? how bout floor repair?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Aug 29 2010, 07:26 PM~18436179
> *hey shibby, do you have access to ACCURATE rear antenna holes measurements for the '64 impala?
> 
> I'm up to that point right now and could really use that help.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> *



Sorry man I have no idea? Mr Impala might know


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 30 2010, 10:53 AM~18440907
> *what gauge do you use for panel repair?  how bout floor repair?
> *



18 gauge for floor stuff and 20 for body.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 29 2010, 07:35 PM~18435230
> *I used 16 gauge. Really thick stuff, minimal warping.
> *


cool.
thanks man


----------



## baggedout81

Heard you picked up a ROTIS


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 31 2010, 05:16 PM~18454108
> *Heard you picked up a ROTIS
> *



Yes I did! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Tattoo Update:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started getting down on some body work. I heated and shrank the steel around the quarter insert I put it. Got it as straight as I could before a thin layer of filler goes in.


----------



## KERRBSS

whats up dood :wave:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 7 2010, 05:08 PM~18509395
> *whats up dood  :wave:
> *



hey man what's new?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I know this looks like a lot of filler, but believe it or not it ain't that much, especially after most of it gets block sanded off. It's better to get full coverage and block it off rather than doing a little tiny area. 

I'll post some pics of it all blocked out soon.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 7 2010, 07:04 PM~18509385
> *Started getting down on some body work. I heated and shrank the steel around the quarter insert I put it. Got it as straight as I could before a thin layer of filler goes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so how now??

i am guessing you hit it with a torch then somethin cold to shrink it up? Just slowly work along the weld?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 8 2010, 08:07 PM~18520055
> *so how now??
> 
> i am guessing you hit it with a torch then somethin cold to shrink it up? Just slowly work along the weld?
> *



I hit the bad spot in the corner with a torch, but the rest of it I used my stud gun. It has a head head attachment and it works like a charm in small areas.


----------



## socapots

cool


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some more body work done tonite. Spent a good 4 hours out there. 

My dads 1937 Chevrolet left the garage last weekend for the paint booth so I'm gonna have the garage all to myself this winter. I'm gonna pull my rotisserie out hopefully this weekend and get it cleaned up and ready to throw my body on. I only have a few more things to do before my body goes on it.


----------



## 815moto

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 7 2010, 06:04 PM~18509385
> *Started getting down on some body work. I heated and shrank the steel around the quarter insert I put it. Got it as straight as I could before a thin layer of filler goes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need to get that heat shrink method down packed. Looks damn good.


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 7 2010, 07:19 PM~18511139
> *I know this looks like a lot of filler, but believe it or not it ain't that much, especially after most of it gets block sanded off. It's better to get full coverage and block it off rather than doing a little tiny area.
> 
> I'll post some pics of it all blocked out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that aint nothing homie, i'd skim the entire panel with putty and longboard that shit down, thats how you get it real straight. the amount left on is minimal, cause those long quarters were all kinds of wavy form the factory. 

Looks like your taking your time though, doing some good quality metal work for sure, nice work.


----------



## littlerascle59

Hadn't been to your topic in a while....












:cheesy: :|


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 21 2010, 10:23 PM~18628795
> *that aint nothing homie, i'd skim the entire panel with putty and longboard that shit down, thats how you get it real straight. the amount left on is minimal, cause those long quarters were all kinds of wavy form the factory.
> 
> Looks like your taking your time though, doing some good quality metal work for sure, nice work.
> *



Yeah man I'm glad you understand what it takes. I am gonna have to do a whole skim across the top of the quarter. I'm also a big fan of Featherfill for that final blocking.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 22 2010, 07:02 AM~18630317
> *Hadn't been to your topic in a while....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: :|
> *



shit man it's been a while since I've even been in my own topic ha ha


----------



## 815moto

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 21 2010, 11:23 PM~18628795
> *that aint nothing homie, i'd skim the entire panel with putty and longboard that shit down, thats how you get it real straight. the amount left on is minimal, cause those long quarters were all kinds of wavy form the factory.
> 
> Looks like your taking your time though, doing some good quality metal work for sure, nice work.
> *


I tried to explain that to a guy that wanted me to do his car, he didnt drop it off. Ill go through 2 gallons of rage gold on a car. Only a quart might be on the car and the rest of it on the floor.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 22 2010, 09:52 PM~18638600
> *I tried to explain that to a guy that wanted me to do his car, he didnt drop it off. Ill go through 2 gallons of rage gold on a car. Only a quart might be on the car and the rest of it on the floor.
> *



Yeah it's tough for some people that don't understand to realize that a even a lame fridge magnet will still stick to your car when your done the body work. It just looks like lots going on is all. 

It's getting really exciting to be bodyworking the car. I am so sick of metal work ha ha


----------



## Lunas64

Sup Shib Foose :biggrin: !!

I am gettin the car ready for Vegas. Added more striping to the door jambs, rear deck, hood, trunk, top and A Arms, I have chrome hubs for now. 
Took 1st for the Rollerz Only show here last weekend!  

Your is gettin closer!!!! Lookin good Bro!


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 22 2010, 08:28 PM~18638269
> *Yeah man I'm glad you understand what it takes. I am gonna have to do a whole skim across the top of the quarter. I'm also a big fan of Featherfill for that final blocking.
> *


Have you seen my build? check out how much filler went on my car, haha every panel was skimmed entirely end to end top to bottom, but just super thin layer was left on after sanding, man we filled a couple garbage cans with the sanding dust! skimmed my whole frame too, and i had the metalwork on that thing looking sweet i put mad hours in making sure it was perfect, but i still skimmed it just to get rid of little nicks and shit that were mostly in the metal before i even cut it up, hardly any filler stayed on the frame.

Honestly, your metal work on your body is some of the best i've ever seen on here, in fact in my opinion your firewall was mad overkill!! haha better to over do it than under do it i guess eh? I used glue in a few areas of my car and the firewall was definately the perfect area to use it, it worked incredible and you couldnt pry that shit off with an air chisel!

Love seeing a fellow CDN putting it down, maybe one day we'll come across paths when our rides are done.


----------



## TKeeby79

This Topic is added in my Favorites pages, You Sir are Talented! and admire your build. Good Luck! I will stay tuned till the end...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 23 2010, 11:10 AM~18642567
> *Sup Shib Foose :biggrin: !!
> 
> I am gettin the car ready for Vegas.  Added more striping to the door jambs, rear deck, hood, trunk, top and A Arms, I have chrome hubs for now.
> Took 1st for the Rollerz Only show here last weekend!
> 
> Your is gettin closer!!!! Lookin good Bro!
> *



Hey man been a while. 

You got any new pics of your car?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 24 2010, 09:20 AM~18651313
> *Have you seen my build? check out how much filler went on my car, haha every panel was skimmed entirely end to end top to bottom, but just super thin layer was left on after sanding, man we filled a couple garbage cans with the sanding dust! skimmed my whole frame too, and i had the metalwork on that thing looking sweet i put mad hours in making sure it was perfect, but i still skimmed it just to get rid of little nicks and shit that were mostly in the metal before i even cut it up, hardly any filler stayed on the frame.
> 
> Honestly, your metal work on your body is some of the best i've ever seen on here, in fact in my opinion your firewall was mad overkill!! haha better to over do it than under do it i guess eh? I used glue in a few areas of my car and the firewall was definately the perfect area to use it, it worked incredible and you couldnt pry that shit off with an air chisel!
> 
> Love seeing a fellow CDN putting it down, maybe one day we'll come across paths when our rides are done.
> *



Ahhh yeah nice to see another fellow Canadian!

I'm gonna go check out your topic after I post this. I appreciate the compliments. I try to pour my heart and soul into my work.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Sep 24 2010, 12:52 PM~18652814
> *This Topic is added in my Favorites pages, You Sir are Talented! and admire your build. Good Luck! I will stay tuned till the end...
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Sep 8 2010, 04:19 AM~18511139
> *I know this looks like a lot of filler, but believe it or not it ain't that much, especially after most of it gets block sanded off. It's better to get full coverage and block it off rather than doing a little tiny area.
> 
> I'll post some pics of it all blocked out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real good! 
Amazing work as always.


----------



## TerrorWest

Have you fixed the quarter to door body line yet? Wanna see what you had in mind for this.


----------



## Lunas64

here you go Shib. a few from the Rollerz Only Show last weekend
Added paint and more striping this weekend


----------



## west coast ridaz

hows the body work comeing along shibby


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest_@Sep 25 2010, 06:36 AM~18658088
> *Have you fixed the quarter to door body line yet? Wanna see what you had in mind for this.
> *



No I haven't started that part yet. Ha ha I'm kinda stalling on that one. Don't worry it's coming up soon and I'll take lots of pics.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 25 2010, 02:29 PM~18660173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go Shib. a few from the Rollerz Only Show last weekend
> Added paint and more striping this weekend
> *



Dammnnnnnn the car looks sweet man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 25 2010, 04:41 PM~18660801
> *hows the body work comeing along shibby
> *



It's coming slowly, but it's getting done little by little. It's a weird feeling to be on the bodywork. I've been doin the metal work for so long that I feel like that's all I should be doin lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some more bodywork done tonite. I also got some work done up on a little area up at the top of the trunk that I've been meaning to finish for a while.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Sorry these ones are a little dark. The fluorescent light on this side of my garage just burnt out.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ran outta mud, so I had to find something else to do. I decided to start gettin down on fixing the Dynacorn body line in the quarters. I honestly didn't think it was gonna be as easy as it turned out to be. 

I'm gonna post some pics now, head back out there and do some more work so I'll have lot's more later on tonite.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I cut up to the line, then once it was completely sliced all the way down I took a pair of vise grips and took the broken edge out of the metal.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

After the broken edge was taken outta the lower piece it was just a matter of pushing the two edges of the metal back together and welding them back up. Like I always do I will keep this part of the quarter with tak welds on it for a few days. Gotta make sure I didn't miss anything. After I've slept on it a few days I'll weld it all up.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started on the passengers side just before dinner. I'm heading back out there now to finish it up.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 713ridaz

like my homie mike says (is just metal,,,if u fuck just cut that shit a weld in some new metal) ,,,,,,,like always good work..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TerrorWest

Man looks good! This is how I was thinking you were going to do this.

Im sure you already checked, but look down the body line from the back of the car, eye level with quarter line, and make sure the quarter didnt suck in between front of rear wheel and door. Kinda of hard to explain but I've seen some impalas that have had quarters replaced with this problem.

You got me motivated to do mine now. Just need a free day and some more argon co2!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest_@Sep 30 2010, 09:22 PM~18707412
> *Man looks good! This is how I was thinking you were going to do this.
> 
> Im sure you already checked, but look down the body line from the back of the car, eye level with quarter line, and make sure the quarter didnt suck in between front of rear wheel and door. Kinda of hard to explain but I've seen some impalas that have had quarters replaced with this problem.
> 
> You got me motivated to do mine now. Just need a free day and some more argon co2!
> *



Oh don't worry I've checked 17 billion times from every angle I can find. These quarters are almost done! I'm excited for that


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the passengers side to the same stage as the drivers side.


----------



## rick383

had too do the same thing


----------



## rick383

> Sorry these ones are a little dark. The fluorescent light on this side of my garage just burnt out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you going too mold the line by the rear window and the trunk?


----------



## DeeLoc

dang your car is going to be straight as fuck! I like the attention to the details, very rare when the flash from the paint makes you look overlook them


----------



## hi_ryder

the mods just show you how much of a mess the reproduction quarters really are. do the original molds still exist? its the little details the set it off, this thread shows that... :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

Excellent work, Shibby...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> Sorry these ones are a little dark. The fluorescent light on this side of my garage just burnt out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you going too mold the line by the rear window and the trunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah for sure i am
Click to expand...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Sep 30 2010, 11:29 PM~18708552
> *the mods just show you how much of a mess the reproduction quarters really are. do the original molds still exist? its the little details the set it off, this thread shows that...  :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah man as far as I'm concerned Dynacorn is crap. I mean I guess all things considered they're better than nothing, but fuck me how annoying this is. 

I'm fairly certain molds are destroyed over the years. I'd guess by 1970 they were probably gone.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 1 2010, 06:26 AM~18709698
> *Excellent work, Shibby...
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 1 2010, 03:48 PM~18712520
> *Yeah man as far as I'm concerned Dynacorn is crap. I mean I guess all things considered they're better than nothing, but fuck me how annoying this is.
> 
> I'm fairly certain molds are destroyed over the years. I'd guess by 1970 they were probably gone.
> *


wicked work man... as always. lol.

as far as the original molds. they more then likley are long gone.

and as far as aftermarket goes.. well im sure over time the more panels they stamp the rougher the die gets. after a while lines just wont be as crisp or strait. 

pretty sure i read that somewhere before about the same question.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 1 2010, 08:53 PM~18714720
> *wicked work man... as always. lol.
> 
> as far as the original molds. they more then likley are long gone.
> 
> and as far as aftermarket goes.. well im sure over time the more panels they stamp the rougher the die gets. after a while lines just wont be as crisp or strait.
> 
> pretty sure i read that somewhere before about the same question.
> *


Very tru about stamped panels.I bought a brand new fender for my cutty GM certified.Made in china (go figure) it was wayyyyy off.Asked a old timer body man about that.An he told be they dont give a dam about quality control once GM sells off the molds.It' all about "Quota" not quality and tolerance or pride in what there doin.Same thing about china wire wheels,all about how many they can pump out


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah there's no art in I guess what you would call "coachbuilding" anymore.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Finished up the welding and grinding of the quarter panel body lines tonite.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## hi_ryder

your best work will go unnoticed...


----------



## graham

nice work shibby... still watching this progress :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 5 2010, 01:07 AM~18738781
> *your best work will go unnoticed...
> *



Yeah you bet man.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by graham_@Oct 5 2010, 11:23 AM~18741396
> *nice work shibby... still watching this progress :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

looking good shibby


----------



## socapots

looks killer man


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks guys

I'm headin out there right now. More pics tonite.


----------



## willskie187

lookin good shibb


----------



## 81 cutdog

nice work keep it up


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some body work done on the drivers side quarter where the door meets it.


----------



## socapots

looks good man.
did you cut on the inside and spread it? or just use that fancy tool to pull the panel corner out more?

know what i mean? it sounded better in my head.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 12 2010, 07:17 PM~18795265
> *looks good man.
> did you cut on the inside and spread it? or just use that fancy tool to pull the panel corner out more?
> 
> know what i mean? it sounded better in my head.
> *



Yeah I guess I should have taken pictures of the other side, but yeah I did slice the panel in order for it to move.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the big dent out of the door tonite. There's a bell in the door so I'll have to deal with that, but other than that it was pretty smooth getting this dent out.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## hi_ryder

magic :thumbsup: like a pool hall trick shot


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 13 2010, 01:45 AM~18797235
> *magic  :thumbsup: like a pool hall trick shot
> *



yeah man my buddy call my car the "hellraiser" ha ha. All the pins stickin out of it sometimes looks just like that guy from that movie.


----------



## hi_ryder




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 13 2010, 12:18 AM~18795895
> *Yeah I guess I should have taken pictures of the other side, but yeah I did slice the panel in order for it to move.
> *


kinda figured, but thought id ask to make sure. lol. im still to much of a newb to was to assume everything. lol


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 15 2010, 07:42 PM~18822327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



haha.. that movie fucked me up for a good while when i was little. lol.. 
same with IT.. that was fucked.


----------



## nueve5

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I've actually never seen the movie


----------



## socapots

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093177/
its kind fucked up. lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 18 2010, 09:22 PM~18847468
> *http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093177/
> its kind fucked up. lol.
> *



watched the trailer. Kind of a creepy looking movie.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got my trunk latched tonite and got the steel bump stops welded into place.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## muffin_man

A lot of good work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Oct 19 2010, 09:40 PM~18857105
> *A lot of good work!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man


----------



## littlerascle59

:wow:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 20 2010, 06:04 AM~18858979
> *:wow:
> *



Ahhh man the trunk fits so good! It's better than GM!


----------



## socapots

that looks wicked man.. 
nice work as usual

and yeah. that movie is messed up. cant even remember it now. just know i didnt like it. lol. Yet for some reason i downloaded it a bit ago. lol.


----------



## hi_ryder

shibbs keepin it surgical :thumbsup: 

yea man surprisingly the one that fucked me up recently was that flick repo men. had a gang of nightmares after watching it. dudes reaching in and ripping out peoples shit, fuckin creepy... anywho :tears:


----------



## graham

for real shibby let me know when you want to do another 4!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by graham_@Oct 22 2010, 10:07 AM~18879979
> *for real shibby let me know when you want to do another 4!!!
> *



You got one that needs a frame off?


----------



## KERRBSS

WHATS UP MY WAAAAAAAY UP NORTH BROTHER


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 22 2010, 02:48 PM~18880255
> *You got one that needs a frame off?
> *



:yessad: :yessad: on the waaaaaaaaaaaaay back burner right now.


----------



## tko_818

TTT for my boy Shib Foose :biggrin:


----------



## TCaddy

Right on man its comming along nicly.. bet your excited to get er done so you can work harder on the 59... jeaaa mad props shibby..


----------



## Cellss65

Nice build!


----------



## Jose 420

looks awsome bro


----------



## socapots

bump for the shib..
hows things been man?


----------



## impalaserg

any new pics?


----------



## KERRBSS

Holy Hebrews shibby, I was gonna start walking over but your 1,883.9 miles from door step. That's 1 day and 9 hours according to google maps. Needless to say, I'm not on my way


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

firm build homie


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by graham_@Oct 22 2010, 01:05 PM~18881310
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  on the waaaaaaaaaaaaay back burner right now.
> *



kinda like my 59


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 2 2010, 05:33 PM~18970165
> *Holy Hebrews shibby, I was gonna start walking over but your 1,883.9 miles from door step. That's 1 day and 9 hours according to google maps. Needless to say, I'm not on my way
> *



c'mon man I got the beers!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

As for updates guys I've been kinda lazy the last week or so. I'm still slowly chuggin away on getting the rough bodywork done on the body while it's on the frame and get it up on the rotisserie. I gotta do some rear suspension work before the body comes off as well cause I'm gonna be cutting the OG rear spring hats off of the frame so I'll need to mount the new body mount back up there while the body is still on. 

I'll get my lazy ass out in the garage this week and get some work and some pictures up for you guys.


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 2 2010, 08:15 PM~18971692
> *As for updates guys I've been kinda lazy the last week or so. I'm still slowly chuggin away on getting the rough bodywork done on the body while it's on the frame and get it up on the rotisserie. I gotta do some rear suspension work before the body comes off as well cause I'm gonna be cutting the OG rear spring hats off of the frame so I'll need to mount the new body mount back up there while the body is still on.
> 
> I'll get my lazy ass out in the garage this week and get some work and some pictures up for you guys.
> *


 :0


----------



## MR MIAMI

incredible work , cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 2 2010, 08:15 PM~18971692
> *As for updates guys I've been kinda lazy the last week or so. I'm still slowly chuggin away on getting the rough bodywork done on the body while it's on the frame and get it up on the rotisserie. I gotta do some rear suspension work before the body comes off as well cause I'm gonna be cutting the OG rear spring hats off of the frame so I'll need to mount the new body mount back up there while the body is still on.
> 
> I'll get my lazy ass out in the garage this week and get some work and some pictures up for you guys.
> *


I feel ya bro thats how i have been after I removed the roof skin on my 64 i got switched over to night shift and everything just went down hill from there but soon im going to get my lazy ass out there and get back on it :happysad:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 2 2010, 10:15 PM~18971692
> *As for updates guys I've been kinda lazy the last week or so. I'm still slowly chuggin away on getting the rough bodywork done on the body while it's on the frame and get it up on the rotisserie. I gotta do some rear suspension work before the body comes off as well cause I'm gonna be cutting the OG rear spring hats off of the frame so I'll need to mount the new body mount back up there while the body is still on.
> 
> I'll get my lazy ass out in the garage this week and get some work and some pictures up for you guys.
> *


get onherman.. i gotta live vicariously though others till i get back on mine. lol


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 20 2010, 09:47 AM~18859869
> *Ahhh man the trunk fits so good! It's better than GM!
> *


NICE TRUNK GAP FOR SURE!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 3 2010, 09:52 AM~18975095
> *I feel ya bro thats how i have been after I removed the roof skin on my 64 i got switched over to night shift and everything just went down hill from there but soon im going to get my lazy ass out there and get back on it :happysad:
> *



I might be going on night shift pretty soon as well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 3 2010, 09:14 PM~18980465
> *NICE TRUNK GAP FOR SURE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

nice work man!


----------



## JOHNER

Took me two days but I just went thru 90 pages!! I love this stuff...LIL project rides should have its own reality show lol... You nick name should be shibby the tinman! haha ... your metal work is simply AMAZING!!!










Someone photoshop some tats and a welder and shibbys face on this dude....

Excellent thread man!! long live the imps....


----------



## KERRBSS

Wheres the updates? You need to hurry and finish, you have a rag waiting.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Nov 5 2010, 11:06 AM~18994482
> *Took me two days but I just went thru 90 pages!! I love this stuff...LIL project rides should have its own reality show lol... You nick name should be shibby the tinman! haha ... your metal work is simply AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone photoshop some tats and a welder and shibbys face on this dude....
> 
> Excellent thread man!! long live the imps....
> *



thanks man! I appreciate the time you took to go through and have a look. I'm really proud of the way my car is turning out. What a hell of a lot of work though holy shit.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 8 2010, 12:39 PM~19016769
> *Wheres the updates? You need to hurry and finish, you have a rag waiting.
> *



I know man I gotta get some new pictures up. I've been workin on it like mad though. Bought some 59 parts this past weekend though :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*cant we get more and more and more pictures please......* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 8 2010, 10:53 PM~19022220
> *cant we get more and more and more pictures please...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



they'll be up soon! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 9 2010, 01:52 AM~19022210
> *I know man I gotta get some new pictures up. I've been workin on it like mad though. Bought some 59 parts this past weekend though  :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait for that build, gonna be sweet


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Worked on trying to finish up the firewall last night. Got lots of welding done and got a lot of the firewall parts that aren't being shaved off back on and fastened down. 

Sorry I had to use the shitty camera last night. The good one was at work.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the hole layed out for the steering column to go through. Hole sawed it then die ground it to fit. I'm not gonna run with the OEM rubber on the firewall for the column. Instead I'll finish it off nice.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Dug my column out of the shed and started taking it apart. First thing to do is take it apart, but I'm gonna start getting it ready for the Flaming River polished U Joints as well. I also need to buy my CPP steering stuff. 

I'm gonna cut my steering shaft down and spline the end to accept the Flaming river stuff. For now I'm just dealing with the firewall though.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

After the Steering shaft was done being stuck out of the firewall I started opening up the correct bolt holes in the wall I need for things like the windshield wipers, master cylinder, e-brake, etc.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I love how clean that firewall looks! :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool

Gotta do a dual master cylinder on the brakes


----------



## socapots

nice stuff man.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Nov 11 2010, 07:07 PM~19046129
> *Gotta do a dual master cylinder on the brakes
> *


I know  

Most likely it's gonna be this from CPP...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm kinda all over the place with the work I'm doing on the car right now. I get bored of bodywork so I move onto the firewall. I get bored of that so I decide start drilling some holes.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I drilled the holes to the same size on the factory SS trunk. In hindsight I probably should have dug the trim out first cause the holes didn't really need to be 5/16". Oh well it's all good.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Vuala!

SS trunk!


----------



## baggedout81

Shibby nicky sellin his new less price

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568722


----------



## drasticbean

*dammm......!!!!!!!!!
do you need a little help..... :biggrin: *


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 12 2010, 02:10 AM~19048604
> *dammm......!!!!!!!!!
> do you need a little help..... :biggrin:
> *


your furthur from him then i am, pick me up on the way.... :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79

Bean if your taking that ride i'll role. LOL....


----------



## ShibbyShibby

beers are cold guys! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 14 2010, 12:39 PM~19064619
> *beers are cold guys! :biggrin:
> *


someone say beer??

lol. i'll be there in a week.. 
or 2. lol...
maybe. haha.. but really. I may be out that way by the end of the month.


----------



## SIXFOE

YOURE DOING A GREAT JOB ON THIS 64!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 14 2010, 09:19 PM~19068971
> *someone say beer??
> 
> lol. i'll be there in a week..
> or 2. lol...
> maybe. haha.. but really. I may be out that way by the end of the month.
> *



oh yeah? What's the occasion?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Nov 15 2010, 06:10 AM~19070961
> *YOURE DOING A GREAT JOB ON THIS 64!
> *



thanks man!


----------



## baggedout81

SHIBTASTIC :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got down on the box braces for my car this evening. Been haunting me for a while so I thought I would get them into place. I can't finish welding them in until the body goes up on the rotisserie, but at least I got them in place.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

After putting those things in I really think they are a stupid body mount. Does anyone else think they are the most pointless mount on the car? I mean they just sit out there in the air spot welded to surrounding flat sheetmetal. 

I dunno?


----------



## baggedout81

Yeah.i've seen those rott out on some,an a guy bought a car w/ a dam 2X4 holding the body up.Shit looks scary.Somwhere here on LIL


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 18 2010, 12:59 AM~19097907
> *After putting those things in I really think they are a stupid body mount. Does anyone else think they are the most pointless mount on the car? I mean they just sit out there in the air spot welded to surrounding flat sheetmetal.
> 
> I dunno?
> *



alot of people tend to think that when that body mount box takes a shit, is when you'll get the "crack" that impalas are known for, right by the quarter window, where it meets the roof/quarter panel


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Nov 17 2010, 11:59 PM~19097907-->
> 
> 
> 
> After putting those things in I really think they are a stupid body mount. Does anyone else think they are the most pointless mount on the car? I mean they just sit out there in the air spot welded to surrounding flat sheetmetal.
> 
> I dunno?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidehydros_@Nov 18 2010, 10:13 AM~19100216
> *alot of people tend to think that when that body mount box takes a shit, is when you'll get the "crack" that impalas are known for, right by the quarter window, where it meets the roof/quarter panel
> *


like he said.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 17 2010, 08:10 PM~19095484
> *oh yeah? What's the occasion?
> *


was thinking of buying a 2010 ford truck. Closest place that had them was alberta. 
wetaskiwin and calgary. 
dunno whats gonna happen now though. flip flopping on that or ordering a 2011. Frist brand new vehicle and probably the last so i want what i want. lol.


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 11 2010, 09:49 PM~19047724
> *Vuala!
> 
> SS trunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


must be nice to get to this point


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt for the pin cushion...


----------



## FoxCustom

NICE sheetmetal work! Excellent job. Once I get my '59 on the road, it's gonna be body work from here on out


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 18 2010, 10:45 AM~19101293
> *was thinking of buying a 2010 ford truck. Closest place that had them was alberta.
> wetaskiwin and calgary.
> dunno whats gonna happen now though. flip flopping on that or ordering a 2011. Frist brand new vehicle and probably the last so i want what i want. lol.
> *



well if you're here make sure you let me know.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 18 2010, 08:13 AM~19100216
> *alot of people tend to think that when that body mount box takes a shit, is when you'll get the "crack" that impalas are known for, right by the quarter window, where it meets the roof/quarter panel
> *



It's just weird cause before I mounted those box braces m body was bolted to the frame in only the 6 spots rather than the full 8. Seemed like it would have been fine?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Nov 18 2010, 11:08 AM~19101501
> *must be nice to get to this point
> 
> *



ahhhh man it feels so good to see trim go on the car. (even though it has to come off lol)


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 19 2010, 05:07 AM~19108798
> *NICE sheetmetal work! Excellent job. Once I get my '59 on the road, it's gonna be body work from here on out
> *



I love your 59 build! Awesome fab work on the chassis!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Nov 19 2010, 08:20 PM~19113707-->
> 
> 
> 
> well if you're here make sure you let me know.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for sure man.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Nov 19 2010, 08:21 PM~19113719
> *It's just weird cause before I mounted those box braces m body was bolted to the frame in only the 6 spots rather than the full 8. Seemed like it would have been fine?
> *


mine was the same way. I figure there would have to be other factors involved to make it crack. like if the rear frame mounts were rotten out too. that would leave the ass of the body sitting (or smacking the frame) while driving around..
i have not seen any cracks on mine. but havnt got it down to metal there either.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 20 2010, 09:21 PM~19121254
> *for sure man.
> mine was the same way. I figure there would have to be other factors involved to make it crack. like if the rear frame mounts were rotten out too. that would leave the ass of the body sitting (or smacking the frame) while driving around..
> i have not seen any cracks on mine. but havnt got it down to metal there either.
> *



My OG drivers side quarter was cracked.


----------



## Reckless

both qtrs on mine were cracked too 

hence the full qtr replacement and box brace replacement, what a PITA it was...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Nov 23 2010, 07:47 PM~19147007
> *both qtrs on mine were cracked too
> 
> hence the full qtr replacement and box brace replacement, what a PITA it was...
> *



yeah I hear ya on the pity side of things for sure.


----------



## socapots

bump for the shib.


----------



## hi_ryder

stop workin on the harley! :tears:


----------



## WIFEZ64

ttt


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 28 2010, 03:16 AM~19180930
> *stop workin on the harley!  :tears:
> *



lol I know I know!


----------



## west coast ridaz

whats new shibby hows the 64


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 10 2010, 09:03 PM~19297648
> *whats new shibby hows the 64
> *



the 64 is good, just on a bit of a break right now. Working on my Harley trying to finish it up. I need a toy for summer and I know I can't finish the 64 for summer next year so I might as well finish the Harley.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got a bunch of parts at the platers for the Harley so I decided to get down on the 64 tonite. I plotted all of the holes for the SS trim in the quarters. Started by taping it all on the car and drawing out the lines on the quaters.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

After spreading out all of the holes evenly along the panels I center punched them (very lightly) and pre drilled them using a 1/16" drill bit in a pneumatic drill.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

After all of the pre drilled holes went in I drilled them out with a unibit. I drilled them to the same size hole that's in the doors. I decided to go with holes and use the same style of metal clip that the doors use rather than doing the oval hole and using the plastic clips that originally came in the quarter trim. Personal preference, and it's way easier to drill holes than those stupid oval things. 

Any thoughts on that from anyone?


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Stuck the trim on with a few clips I robbed from the door trim pieces. Exciting to see trim go back on the car!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 10:28 PM~19348839
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

car's looking good as always, did you ever find those patterns bro?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 16 2010, 10:48 PM~19349026
> *car's looking good as always, did you ever find those patterns bro?
> *



I didn't man I have no idea what happened to them!???


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Nice!!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 16 2010, 11:30 PM~19349431
> *Nice!!!!
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## Elizondo.G

Great build shibb ride's lookn flawless :thumbsup:


----------



## KAMOZO_310

much respect and props. TTT for a nice build..


----------



## CMEDROP

coming along nicely


----------



## BALLANTYNE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 16 2010, 11:28 PM~19348835
> *After all of the pre drilled holes went in I drilled them out with a unibit. I drilled them to the same size hole that's in the doors. I decided to go with holes and use the same style of metal clip that the doors use rather than doing the oval hole and using the plastic clips that originally came in the quarter trim. Personal preference, and it's way easier to drill holes than those stupid oval things.
> 
> Any thoughts on that from anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The oval holes for plastic clips were an exterior "push in" type used on areas where it is hard or impossible to attach a speed nut from the back side.
Using the metal type clips is cool, but may be difficult to get a nut on in the spots over the rear wheel house


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 16 2010, 10:21 PM~19348779
> *Got a bunch of parts at the platers for the Harley so I decided to get down on the 64 tonite. I plotted all of the holes for the SS trim in the quarters. Started by taping it all on the car and drawing out the lines on the quaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can realy see where all that extra work payed off on lining the body lines


----------



## KERRBSS

sup homie, looking good dood


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 20 2010, 08:55 PM~19379908
> *you can realy see where all that extra work payed off on lining the body lines
> *



thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 21 2010, 01:39 PM~19385794
> *sup homie, looking good dood
> *



thanks man! Yeah it's coming along. I sure am getting excited to get some primer on this thing soon.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 20 2010, 10:21 PM~19121254
> *for sure man.
> mine was the same way. I figure there would have to be other factors involved to make it crack. like if the rear frame mounts were rotten out too. that would leave the ass of the body sitting (or smacking the frame) while driving around..
> i have not seen any cracks on mine. but havnt got it down to metal there either.
> *


Maybe whoever owned the car slammed the door shut a lot. Think about it there really isn't anything supporting it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 21 2010, 07:49 PM~19388689
> *Maybe whoever owned the car slammed the door shut a lot. Think about it there really isn't anything supporting it.
> *



very true! Weak B pillar and hardtops never had a body mount under there either.


----------



## PETE64

:wow: 94 pages of nonstop action..great build topic, took me 2 days to go threw it all and well worth it..lookin forward toa bad ass 64 in the end :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by PETE64_@Dec 22 2010, 10:04 PM~19399268
> *:wow: 94 pages of nonstop action..great build topic, took me 2 days to go threw it all and well worth it..lookin forward toa bad ass 64 in the end :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



Thanks man! Yeah I try to take as many pics as I can! Keep the topic full of pictures.


----------



## Zoom

Your metal work is amazing. I'm using your build as a reference to mines! Good luck in the garage!


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: this is gonna be the shit when your done!!! congrats bro


----------



## littlerascle59

The weather should be keeping you in the garage, huh?


----------



## regal ryda

Paging Shib Foose....Paging Shib Foose


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 28 2010, 08:12 PM~19444020
> *The weather should be keeping you in the garage, huh?
> *



naw man it's beautiful up here! I've been out snowboarding and doin all kinds of shit outside.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 28 2010, 09:13 PM~19444710
> *Paging Shib Foose....Paging Shib Foose
> *



Sup homie!


----------



## TCaddy

Yeaah shibbby Loooking goood cant wait to see this baby on the road.. :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

primer coming soon :dunno: :x:


----------



## royg62ss

amazing build...nice work.


----------



## renzo778

OOOOOOOOOwwwweeeeeeee.......that bitch is gona b sweet when u done homie!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

pitcherz where they att? :tears:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 8 2011, 11:48 PM~19544868
> *pitcherz where they att?  :tears:
> *


x2


----------



## hi_ryder

harleys :run: :tears:


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 16 2010, 09:21 PM~19348779
> *Got a bunch of parts at the platers for the Harley so I decided to get down on the 64 tonite. I plotted all of the holes for the SS trim in the quarters. Started by taping it all on the car and drawing out the lines on the quaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U CAN BUY SOME UNIVERSAL CLIPS THAT U CUT TO FIT....AND THAN U FASTEN WITH A 1/4 LOCK NUT OR REG. NUT...U CAN BUY THEM FROM THE "CAR SHOP"..OUT OF L.A. CAILIFORNIA......DER NOT A BAD PRICE FOR AS MANY THEY GIVE U....THATS WHAT I USED....WORKED GREAT....JUST LETTING U KNOW HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Sorry guys I haven't been on in a while. Been working on the Harley and the 64 a ton though. 

Body is going up on the rotisserie this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

think we found the artist for this ride lol... came across it in paint fourm...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 19 2011, 12:23 AM~19636717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think we found the artist for this ride lol... came across it in paint fourm...
> *



Yo that's awesome! :cheesy: 

I do want some airbrushing on the passengers side of the firewall. I dunno about hellraiser though. Too bad my Zeniths already say "Shibby 64" otherwise I might be inclined to name this car "Hellraiser". Of course then I guess it would have to be dark blue or purple.


----------



## willskie187

You making you own rotisserie?????


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Jan 19 2011, 12:09 PM~19639356
> *You making you own rotisserie?????
> *



It is home made, but I didn't make it. It's been in my dads circle of buddies for 30 some years.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The threads in my gas door bracket were kinda fucked up so I filled them in with the TIG, drilled them out, and re-tapped them. They were a #10-24UNC machine screw thread in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm trying to get as much of the rough bodywork done as I can before I lay down the primer when the body goes up on the rotisserie. I'm trying really hard to get it up on that thing this weekend. If I can't make it this weekend it'll be early next week for sure. I couldn't finished up and around the rear deck with the lid on so I got that off and started working in that area.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Layed on a wide spread out pass of filler to flatten the area out a bit. This is a good example of the kinda rough bodywork I'm talking about. Once the body is up on the rotisserie and it's primed I'll start working on it a little finer.


----------



## hi_ryder

filler means your getting closer hno: keep going and primer is just around the corner.... :x:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 19 2011, 11:29 PM~19646051
> *Layed on a wide spread out pass of filler to flatten the area out a bit. This is a good example of the kinda rough bodywork I'm talking about. Once the body is up on the rotisserie and it's primed I'll start working on it a little finer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looking good.... having fun with that body work :biggrin: :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 20 2011, 02:27 AM~19646951
> *filler means your getting closer  hno: keep going and primer is just around the corner.... :x:
> *




ohhhhhhh dude I know! Fuck I'm getting excited to spray my body. The best feeling is when it all turns one colour. That first pass of epoxy primer and it really starts looking sweet!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jan 20 2011, 03:54 AM~19647087
> *looking good....  having fun with that body work  :biggrin:  :0
> *



Yeah man! Truth be told this is one of my favourite stages of a build. I love doing bodywork


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 21 2011, 12:35 AM~19657125
> *Yeah man! Truth be told this is one of my favourite stages of a build. I love doing bodywork
> *



i bet you want to finish 64 to star on that rag :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jan 21 2011, 12:51 AM~19657201
> *i bet you want to finish 64 to star on that rag :biggrin:
> *



You know it man! Fuck all I'm thinkin about it driving my 64, and building my 59. I can't wait to put all of the things I learned from the 64 body into that 59 body.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I have a question for anyone who's cruisin through this topic. (I'm also gonna post this in the paint and body section I think) 

I need some advise on the floors for my 64. They're in pretty amazing shape, but as you can see from the close up photos just about every corner has a hole in it. I have 2 options. I can buy the floor halves and cut them up to patch the holes in my existing floor, or I can buy the floor halves and replace the entire floor rather than patching the holes. What should I do? Both of those approaches have they're pros and cons. I'm kind of mixed up about which approach I should take. 

Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BALLANTYNE

Dude there's no way in hell i'd replace those floors
The 1 piece pan with braces will run you 1500-1800
The 2 half front sections will run you 250-350
Definateley fab up some small patches for those small holes, butt-weld them
in, metal finish from top and bottom, and you're done.
You got the skills to do it...
Floors are only OG once


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by BALLANTYNE_@Jan 21 2011, 01:31 AM~19657300
> *Dude there's no way in hell i'd replace those floors
> The 1 piece pan with braces will run you 1500-1800
> The 2 half front sections will run you 250-350
> Definateley fab up some small patches for those small holes, butt-weld them
> in, metal finish from top and bottom, and you're done.
> You got the skills to do it...
> Floors are only OG once
> *



Yeah which really makes me kick myself in the ass for going as far as I did with the quarters and trunk floor lol. Granted I did find and kill a lot of hidden rust by doing what I did with the back half of my car. 

I gotta say I agree with you about patching. I was thinking of buying the floor halves and cutting the parts out of them that I need though. I never thought about just making my own patches.


----------



## Reckless

just buy some metal stock and make your own small patches. no need to buy floors or halves... this is honestly one of the few things that actually get covered up and NO ONE WILL EVER SEE... unlike a qtr panel...

looking GREAT SHIBBY!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@Jan 21 2011, 01:38 AM~19657314
> *just buy some metal stock and make your own small patches. no need to buy floors or halves...  this is honestly one of the few things that actually get covered up and NO ONE WILL EVER SEE... unlike a qtr panel...
> 
> looking GREAT SHIBBY!
> *



True enough. At the very least I would probably spend the time making the patches look good from the bottom of the car where the paint is going and not the top where the carpet is goin. 

The reason I brought this all up is cause it's goin on the rotisserie if not this weekend (I'm hoping for Sunday) then early next week. I just gotta finish some more rough body work. Doing a floor was gonna delay me from getting it up, but if I just need to patch it then fuck it I'll patch once it's up spinnin around. I'll have to replace a few of the floor braces I'm pretty sure? Maybe I can patch them to who knows.


----------



## hi_ryder

also forming patch pieces is good practice on something thats not as critical as say a lower fender or some other patch piece thats right out in the open. those floors are pretty already, dig in dude :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

x2 just patch them like everybody else said. I feel you on the hidden rust same thing I am going through right now


----------



## Lunas64

Sup Shib Foose! Hows it going man!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 21 2011, 07:07 AM~19657675
> *x2 just patch them like everybody else said. I feel you on the hidden rust same thing I am going through right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 12 2010, 07:07 PM~18793929
> *Got some body work done on the drivers side quarter where the door meets it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice, i still need to do that. thats what i hatge on 64, when the door doesnt meet up right, racks my nerves

great work

are you using a mig or a tig? you panel patches are flawless


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+Oct 4 2010, 10:32 PM~18736604-->
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up the welding and grinding of the quarter panel body lines tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Oct 4 2010, 10:33 PM~18736614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 21 2011, 03:28 PM~19661283
> *:wow:
> *


you like :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 21 2011, 09:17 AM~19657272
> *I have a question for anyone who's cruisin through this topic. (I'm also gonna post this in the paint and body section I think)
> 
> I need some advise on the floors for my 64. They're in pretty amazing shape, but as you can see from the close up photos just about every corner has a hole in it. I have 2 options. I can buy the floor halves and cut them up to patch the holes in my existing floor, or I can buy the floor halves and replace the entire floor rather than patching the holes. What should I do? Both of those approaches have they're pros and cons. I'm kind of mixed up about which approach I should take.
> 
> Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Have to agree with the others, the floors look so solid that I would never change them. 
Ive seen your metal-work and I think youre perfectly capable to manufacture some nice patch-pieces yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 21 2011, 06:07 AM~19657675
> *x2 just patch them like everybody else said. I feel you on the hidden rust same thing I am going through right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey I remember when my 64 looked like that! It's a fuckin hell of a lot of work, but it's so worth it in the end. How pissed would you be if your pretty candy paint started bubbling around the wheel wells or some dumb shit like that.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 21 2011, 06:10 AM~19657682
> *Sup Shib Foose! Hows it going man!
> *



Great Al, how are things with you? What's new down in AZ?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 21 2011, 03:59 PM~19661478
> *nice, i still need to do that.  thats what i hatge on 64, when the door doesnt meet up right, racks my nerves
> 
> great work
> 
> are you using a mig or a tig?  you panel patches are flawless
> *



Yeah man the fender/door/quarter gotta flow properly. 

I'm using a 220 Miller Mig. It's a Millermatic 175. I tak my panels in 1/2" steps and then fill in the gaps and cool with water. Takes a long time but it comes out really nice.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jan 22 2011, 05:25 PM~19668867
> *Have to agree with the others, the floors look so solid that I would never change them.
> Ive seen your metal-work and I think youre perfectly capable to manufacture some nice patch-pieces yourself. :thumbsup:
> *



yeah I'm convinced for sure.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Did some pin-stripping on Sunday. Kinda failed on working on my 64 this weekend. Did a glove box door for my dads 1937 Chevrolet Master, and I did a friends Toyota Tundra for fun. She caught a funny picture of my dog in my 64.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Gonna throw some dark red on this as well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

This is my friends Toyota. Had some beers and layed some paint down. We're gonna get together again and do some lettering on the gate.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KERRBSS

Shibbys posting!! Woop woop! Lol what's up dood


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 24 2011, 02:11 PM~19683187
> *Gonna throw some dark red on this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not too shabby shibby


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 24 2011, 03:05 PM~19683129
> *Yeah man the fender/door/quarter gotta flow properly.
> 
> I'm using a 220 Miller Mig. It's a Millermatic 175. I tak my panels in 1/2" steps and then fill in the gaps and cool with water. Takes a long time but it comes out really nice.
> *



thanks for the info :cheesy: i knew those werent 110 mig welds, and yeah they came out really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> I have a question for anyone who's cruisin through this topic. (I'm also gonna post this in the paint and body section I think)
> 
> I need some advise on the floors for my 64. They're in pretty amazing shape, but as you can see from the close up photos just about every corner has a hole in it. I have 2 options. I can buy the floor halves and cut them up to patch the holes in my existing floor, or I can buy the floor halves and replace the entire floor rather than patching the holes. What should I do? Both of those approaches have they're pros and cons. I'm kind of mixed up about which approach I should take.
> 
> Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like yuor gunna need a little brace work too.
> 
> imo, in the amount of time it gunns take you to fab up what, like 6-10 peices, most of them in raduis curved spots, some will have to have the "ribs" fabbed into them,you could replace both floor sections. its really not that hard to do. you can have the floors out in a couple hours, and new floors in by end of day if you bust ass, and you wont have to do any body work, and they;ll be smooth as hell.
> if you buy the floors just to cut out corners, you might as well put them in...


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 24 2011, 03:09 PM~19683177
> *Did some pin-stripping on Sunday. Kinda failed on working on my 64 this weekend. Did a glove box door for my dads 1937 Chevrolet Master, and I did a friends Toyota Tundra for fun. She caught a funny picture of my dog in my 64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit who need a car alarm when you got a rottie like that in it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Jan 24 2011, 05:36 PM~19685013
> *Shit who need a car alarm when you got a rottie like that in it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Pm me a bigger pic of your avi. :wow:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 24 2011, 01:28 PM~19683333
> *Shibbys posting!! Woop woop! Lol what's up dood
> *



Yeah man it's been a while since I've been really active on LIL. Good to be back


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 24 2011, 02:24 PM~19683829
> *thanks for the info :cheesy:    i knew those werent 110 mig welds, and yeah they came out really nice :thumbsup:
> *



yeah mines got some serious juice, but she'll still weld thin steel sheet together really well. Best of both worlds kinda welder.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> I have a question for anyone who's cruisin through this topic. (I'm also gonna post this in the paint and body section I think)
> 
> I need some advise on the floors for my 64. They're in pretty amazing shape, but as you can see from the close up photos just about every corner has a hole in it. I have 2 options. I can buy the floor halves and cut them up to patch the holes in my existing floor, or I can buy the floor halves and replace the entire floor rather than patching the holes. What should I do? Both of those approaches have they're pros and cons. I'm kind of mixed up about which approach I should take.
> 
> Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like yuor gunna need a little brace work too.
> 
> imo, in the amount of time it gunns take you to fab up what, like 6-10 peices, most of them in raduis curved spots, some will have to have the "ribs" fabbed into them,you could replace both floor sections. its really not that hard to do. you can have the floors out in a couple hours, and new floors in by end of day if you bust ass, and you wont have to do any body work, and they;ll be smooth as hell.
> if you buy the floors just to cut out corners, you might as well put them in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was my argument as well. If I buy the floor halves I might as well put them in rather than cut them up. Stupid thing is my floors are really solid. I just don't know if I wanna cut em out. I dig the fact new ones would require ZERO body work.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Jan 24 2011, 04:36 PM~19685013
> *Shit who need a car alarm when you got a rottie like that in it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Yeah he's my guard dog. He really a big suck, but his bark is mighty enough to scare most people away.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 24 2011, 08:38 PM~19687730
> *Pm me a bigger pic of your avi. :wow:
> *



My Z?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Tattoo update. Sorry for any bum in the pictures.


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 25 2011, 06:09 AM~19683177
> *Did some pin-stripping on Sunday. Kinda failed on working on my 64 this weekend. Did a glove box door for my dads 1937 Chevrolet Master, and I did a friends Toyota Tundra for fun. She caught a funny picture of my dog in my 64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i knew there was a reason why your not in any of the pics... you fraud! your dogs been doing all the work, look at him checkin the gaps... hes through.... :wow: nice ink too btw


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 25 2011, 02:55 AM~19690179
> *Yeah that was my argument as well. If I buy the floor halves I might as well put them in rather than cut them up. Stupid thing is my floors are really solid. I just don't know if I wanna cut em out. I dig the fact new ones would require ZERO body work.
> *


my floors were werte decent I probably could've patched them but I needed braces, I had only 2 braces still connected to the inner rockers all the rest were rotted off. get some unibits and an air chisel or a Steck seam buster and hammer and get to it. With the unibits and a an air chisel I had my old shit outin like 20 mins. I cut the braces off with a sawzall because they were crap but you might be able to salvage a few of your's.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 25 2011, 04:16 AM~19690940
> *i knew there was a reason why your not in any of the pics... you fraud! your dogs been doing all the work, look at him checkin the gaps... hes through.... :wow: nice ink too btw
> *



ha ha 

thanks man


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 25 2011, 05:51 AM~19691085
> *my floors were werte decent I probably could've patched them but I needed braces, I had only 2 braces still connected to the inner rockers all the rest were rotted off. get some unibits and an air chisel or a Steck seam buster and hammer and get to it. With the unibits and a an air chisel I had my old shit outin like 20 mins. I cut the braces off with a sawzall because they were crap but you might be able to salvage a few of your's.
> *



I'm thinkin I'll knock off all of the braces, fix what's underneath by patching, and then install the brand new braces.


----------



## ROB327

NICE WORK ON YOUR 64 YOU HAVE CAME A LONG GREAT JOB I HAVE GOT A LOT OF GOOD TIPS FROM YOU :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 25 2011, 12:57 AM~19690191
> *My Z?
> *


Post # 1931


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 25 2011, 01:57 AM~19690191
> *My Z?
> *


Nah shib he's talkin about mine :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Jan 25 2011, 07:49 PM~19697002
> *Nah shib he's talkin about mine :biggrin:
> *


Pm me a bigger pic of the avi, seriously. :wow:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ROB327_@Jan 25 2011, 05:30 PM~19696155
> *NICE WORK ON YOUR 64 YOU HAVE CAME A LONG GREAT JOB I HAVE GOT A LOT OF GOOD TIPS FROM YOU  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 25 2011, 06:58 PM~19697117
> *Pm me a bigger pic of the avi, seriously. :wow:
> *


that' as big as it can be man. It's linked from Facebook


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 24 2011, 04:06 PM~19684184
> *looks like yuor gunna need a little brace work too.
> 
> imo, in the amount of time it gunns take you to fab up what, like 6-10 peices, most of them in raduis curved spots, some will have to have the "ribs" fabbed into them,you could replace both floor sections.  its really not that hard to do. you can have the floors out in a couple hours, and new floors in by end of day if you bust ass, and you wont have to do any body work, and they;ll be smooth as hell.
> if you buy the floors just to cut out corners, you might as well put them in...
> *


Shib... Id go with the full floors as well. its really not that hard to do. i have not done any quarter work yet. But Id guess its about half the work. A roti would be real nice to get those new braces in place though. I was on my back and it was a bitch to do. Really thinking im going to redo them anyways. But back to yours.
Do the floors, and new braces. For the lengths you have gone already to make the car rust free. Do you really want some rust hanging out inside those braces??

edit: and those floor spots are the typical spots that rust on these cars, because of the floor braces.. Id imagine that if it made it through the floors the inner rockers may have some issues under those braces as well. And possibly on to the inner section of the inner rocker as well..


----------



## socapots

my floors had holes like this..

and rockers looked like this










you can see the holes where the floor braces went.


----------



## socapots

more pics on my photobucket


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 25 2011, 06:05 AM~19683129
> *Yeah man the fender/door/quarter gotta flow properly.
> 
> I'm using a 220 Miller Mig. It's a Millermatic 175. I tak my panels in 1/2" steps and then fill in the gaps and cool with water. Takes a long time but it comes out really nice.
> *


anyone use a hunk of copper to draw heat away while they weld? hold it behind the panel... ive only heard of it never done it as i dont weld....


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 26 2011, 11:15 PM~19708236
> *that' as big as it can be man. It's linked from Facebook
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BALLANTYNE

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 25 2011, 12:55 AM~19690179
> *Yeah that was my argument as well. If I buy the floor halves I might as well put them in rather than cut them up. Stupid thing is my floors are really solid. I just don't know if I wanna cut em out. I dig the fact new ones would require ZERO body work.
> *


Even if youj buy the 2 floor halves you still have to snug them op to your old/new braces which they NEVER fit quite perfectly, then transfer all your SS seat brackets/cennter console brackets, and deal with the new seam that joins the 2 halves together. (it's not stock)
Also depending on where you get your pans from sometimes they don't line up flush where the tranny hump meets the firewall( you have to pie cut and fill in a 1 inch void)-not fun

If you're going to buy floors to simply cut out the small patches you need be aware that the re-pop floors aren't stamped as crisp (through the ribbed areas), so they can be difficult to splice in directly through the ribbed areas.

I woulds fab patches for the flat areas, and find a donor car for the more complicated areas. 
Isn't that what god made 4 door 63 pontiac laurentians for?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 27 2011, 12:49 AM~19710439
> *anyone use a hunk of copper to draw heat away while they weld? hold it behind the panel... ive only heard of it never done it as i dont weld....
> *



I use aluminum sometimes. I also quench my welds with water.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 26 2011, 09:37 PM~19708453
> *Shib... Id go with the full floors as well. its really not that hard to do. i have not done any quarter work yet. But Id guess its about half the work. A roti would be real nice to get those new braces in place though. I was on my back and it was a bitch to do. Really thinking im going to redo them anyways.  But back to yours.
> Do the floors, and new braces. For the lengths you have gone already to make the car rust free. Do you really want some rust hanging out inside those braces??
> 
> edit: and those floor spots are the typical spots that rust on these cars, because of the floor braces.. Id imagine that if it made it through the floors the inner rockers may have some issues under those braces as well. And possibly on to the inner section of the inner rocker as well..
> *



Yeah I'm, pretty sure I do have a hole in one of my rockers near the front brace.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by BALLANTYNE_@Jan 27 2011, 10:38 AM~19712680
> *Even if youj buy the 2 floor halves you still have to snug them op to your old/new braces which they NEVER fit quite perfectly, then transfer all your SS seat brackets/cennter console brackets, and deal with the new seam that joins the 2 halves together. (it's not stock)
> Also depending on where you get your pans from sometimes they don't line up flush where the tranny hump meets the firewall( you have to pie cut and fill in a 1 inch void)-not fun
> 
> If you're going to buy floors to simply cut out the small patches you need be aware that the re-pop floors aren't stamped as crisp (through the ribbed areas), so they can be difficult to splice in directly through the ribbed areas.
> 
> I woulds fab patches for the flat areas, and find a donor car for the more complicated areas.
> Isn't that what god made 4 door 63 pontiac laurentians for?
> *


Oh I know all to well about how shitty aftermarket panels fit. My quarters were absolute hell. I agree that putting all the SS brackets and seat brackets back in is a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Took the bolted on parts off my firewall, dressed it up a bit and started with some bodywork.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 27 2011, 10:18 PM~19718179
> *Took the bolted on parts off my firewall, dressed it up a bit and started with some bodywork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 27 2011, 11:18 PM~19718179
> *Took the bolted on parts off my firewall, dressed it up a bit and started with some bodywork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 25 2011, 06:51 AM~19691085
> *my floors were werte decent I probably could've patched them but I needed braces, I had only 2 braces still connected to the inner rockers all the rest were rotted off. get some unibits and an air chisel or a Steck seam buster and hammer and get to it. With the unibits and a an air chisel I had my old shit outin like 20 mins. I cut the braces off with a sawzall because they were crap but you might be able to salvage a few of your's.
> *


WIsh I had an air chisel. Gotta make sure I get a 60 gallon compressor this year.


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 28 2011, 02:18 PM~19718179
> *Took the bolted on parts off my firewall, dressed it up a bit and started with some bodywork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tidy :yes:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jan 28 2011, 01:07 AM~19718793
> *WIsh I had an air chisel. Gotta make sure I get a 60 gallon compressor this year.
> *


that's what I have, check craigslist you can get good deals on them I paid $250 for mine.


----------



## willskie187

[/quote]

LOOKIN GOOD SHIBB, U STILL SHOOTIN FOR THIS WEEKEND????????


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 27 2011, 09:10 PM~19716211
> *Oh I know all to well about how shitty aftermarket panels fit. My quarters were absolute hell. I agree that putting all the SS brackets and seat brackets back in is a huge pain in the ass.
> *



nah man, the seat brackets are easy, they pretty much only go in one spot. I just bolted them to seats, drpped seeat n bracket in, tac the bracket, unbolt seat, weld up. bam done. u also need to transfer over gas pedal studs, and rear seat hold down clips.


----------



## doctahouse

Back piece is looking Shib!! Only a couple hours left huh? lol


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 28 2011, 11:46 AM~19722248
> *nah man, the seat brackets are easy, they pretty much only go in one spot.  I just bolted them to seats, drpped seeat n bracket in, tac the bracket, unbolt seat, weld up. bam done.  u also need to transfer over gas pedal studs, and rear seat hold down clips.
> *


Great tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

>


LOOKIN GOOD SHIBB, U STILL SHOOTIN FOR THIS WEEKEND????????
[/quote]


Fuck yeah man! Sunday it's going up 100%. I gotta finish the firewall (I got a good bunch of it done tonite) I have to rough a couple more spots, and tomorrow I'm gonna build the steel brackets to accept my Impala body on to the roti and then it goes up!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 28 2011, 10:46 AM~19722248
> *nah man, the seat brackets are easy, they pretty much only go in one spot.  I just bolted them to seats, drpped seeat n bracket in, tac the bracket, unbolt seat, weld up. bam done.  u also need to transfer over gas pedal studs, and rear seat hold down clips.
> *



Yeah....... still. I think I'm just gonna patch the floor. I gotta be perfectly honest. I am sick to death of metal body work ha ha. A few patches and some new braces and my body is finished. I'm cool with that. 

PAINT SOON! Or primer I guess :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 28 2011, 01:50 PM~19723492
> *Back piece is looking Shib!! Only a couple hours left huh? lol
> *


Thanks man! Yeah it's looking really awesome. I love that skull sitting at the bottom. Looks really sweet. Ha ha yeah only a couple left. More like 10. How's your back piece coming along? When you coming to Calgary for some more work?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Finished that 1937 Chevy glove box door tonite.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Dug out the parts for my rotisserie out of my 54 Chevy pickup. Had to start her up and drive her out of her parking spot to get the brackets out of her box. They're pretty damn heavy. For those of you that like the truck it's a 1954 Chevy 1 ton 10 foot box. All original (minus mirrors, 12V, and some pinstriping), and it runs and drives. It even still has the original split rims and biased plys.


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 29 2011, 02:50 PM~19726862
> *Dug out the parts for my rotisserie out of my 54 Chevy pickup. Had to start her up and drive her out of her parking spot to get the brackets out of her box. They're pretty damn heavy. For those of you that like the truck it's a 1954 Chevy 1 ton 10 foot box. All original (minus mirrors, 12V, and some pinstriping), and it runs and drives. It even still has the original split rims and biased plys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 54 cant be canadian, where's it from? thats on some patina monster shit... :wow:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 28 2011, 10:24 PM~19727187
> *that 54 cant be canadian, where's it from? thats on some patina monster shit...  :wow:
> *


That truck was bought and kept here in Alberta. It lived most of it's life in Brooks, Alberta until my dad bought it from the original owner 12 years ago. It had some marker lights on the roof, original mirrors were bent and broken, and it was dirty as fuck! We changed the oil/filter, re-built the carb, new plugs, wires, points, condenser, converted it to 12 V's, cleaned it up and voila! 

The truck needs some attention though. It could use new U Joints, and kingpins. It could also use a new exhaust system. Ha ha exhaust comes out of it everywhere.


----------



## hi_ryder

pretty impressive still


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 28 2011, 11:00 PM~19727526
> *pretty impressive still
> *



Yeah man the truck is unreal! It ALWAYS starts. It's crazy. Like tonite. It was -10, I hadn't started it or driven it since at least October and boom it starts 1st try with the choke out. Turns heads to. Parked in front of a Lamborghini Murcielago downtown Calgary at this bar and the whole bar comes out to look at my truck. The owner wanted to buy it ha ha. 

Not for sale.


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 29 2011, 04:06 PM~19727584
> *Yeah man the truck is unreal! It ALWAYS starts. It's crazy. Like tonite. It was -10, I hadn't started it or driven it since at least October and boom it starts 1st try with the choke out. Turns heads to. Parked in front of a Lamborghini Murcielago downtown Calgary at this bar and the whole bar comes out to look at my truck. The owner wanted to buy it ha ha.
> 
> Not for sale.
> *


damn lol


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 28 2011, 09:42 PM~19726796
> *Thanks man! Yeah it's looking really awesome. I love that skull sitting at the bottom. Looks really sweet. Ha ha yeah only a couple left. More like 10. How's your back piece coming along? When you coming to Calgary for some more work?
> *




Not sure when I'll be stopping in for more ink? Need to add a gas pump or vintage air meter beside the 66 sign though.

I'll be doing Lethbridge swap meet on Feb 12, we'll do beers again if and the fella's are in?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 29 2011, 10:50 AM~19729367
> *Not sure when I'll be stopping in for more ink? Need to add a gas pump or vintage air meter beside the 66 sign though.
> 
> I'll be doing Lethbridge swap meet on Feb 12, we'll do beers again if and the fella's are in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 28 2011, 10:50 PM~19726862
> *Dug out the parts for my rotisserie out of my 54 Chevy pickup. Had to start her up and drive her out of her parking spot to get the brackets out of her box. They're pretty damn heavy. For those of you that like the truck it's a 1954 Chevy 1 ton 10 foot box. All original (minus mirrors, 12V, and some pinstriping), and it runs and drives. It even still has the original split rims and biased plys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that trucks lookin sweet man. Get some pics up of the roti too. planning on building one for the 63, trying to get ideas right now.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 28 2011, 10:45 PM~19726828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
them some nice lines too.


----------



## layn22sonframe

Any word on that engine crane yet Shibby?  :happysad:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 28 2011, 10:50 PM~19726862
> *Dug out the parts for my rotisserie out of my 54 Chevy pickup. Had to start her up and drive her out of her parking spot to get the brackets out of her box. They're pretty damn heavy. For those of you that like the truck it's a 1954 Chevy 1 ton 10 foot box. All original (minus mirrors, 12V, and some pinstriping), and it runs and drives. It even still has the original split rims and biased plys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks pretty mint.
buddy of mine just bought a 51 off of a regular here at work. i would have bought it myself but i have enough projects.
its a 1/2 tonne shortbox all original with no rust, has a binder with every reciept all the way back to bill of sale here in sasky. truck runs and drives great. only 60,000 original km. and was never winter driven.
the paint was a rare purple color, but is all patina'd. were gonna clr her and slam it.

its getting hard to find those old trucks that werent used as "trucks"


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 29 2011, 08:50 AM~19729367
> *Not sure when I'll be stopping in for more ink? Need to add a gas pump or vintage air meter beside the 66 sign though.
> 
> I'll be doing Lethbridge swap meet on Feb 12, we'll do beers again if and the fella's are in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's looking awesome! 

What's Lethbridge swap meet all about? Any Impala stuff? Maybe I should go as well. 

Yeah I'm down for some Bulldogs and some Enchiladas. I'm sure Chad's in.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 29 2011, 08:57 AM~19729404
> *that trucks lookin sweet man. Get some pics up of the roti too. planning on  building one for the 63, trying to get ideas right now.
> *



Pics will be up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 29 2011, 08:58 AM~19729407
> *
> them some nice lines too.
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Jan 29 2011, 12:04 PM~19730351
> *Any word on that engine crane yet Shibby?    :happysad:
> *



Hey B!

Sorry man been busy as hell. Just sent you a facebook message. You can borrow it for sure. This weekend is way too busy for me to bring it over, but any time next week or next weekend is perfect. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 29 2011, 12:33 PM~19730522
> *looks pretty mint.
> buddy of mine just bought a 51 off of a regular here at work. i would have bought it myself but i have enough projects.
> its a 1/2 tonne shortbox all original with no rust, has a binder with every reciept all the way back to bill of sale here in sasky. truck runs and drives great. only 60,000 original km. and was never winter driven.
> the paint was a rare purple color, but is all patina'd. were gonna clr her and slam it.
> 
> its getting hard to find those old trucks that werent used as "trucks"
> *



Holy man that truck sounds amazing!

It's true. Most of those truck were abused. So rare to find a babied one. Mine was definitely babied in it's lifetime.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started fabbing up some brackets for this roti to accept my Impala body.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some more body work done on the firewall. It certainly wasn't as flat as I thought it was ha ha. I also got all of the front suspension components off the frame to lighten it up for when we pull the frame out.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 29 2011, 06:37 PM~19732168
> *Started fabbing up some brackets for this roti to accept my Impala body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lucky man.. i bought a chop saw to build my body dolly.... now i want one of those saws, i shoulda gone that way right off the bat. haha.
and a drill press, gotta have a drill press.


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 29 2011, 12:33 PM~19730522
> *looks pretty mint.
> buddy of mine just bought a 51 off of a regular here at work. i would have bought it myself but i have enough projects.
> its a 1/2 tonne shortbox all original with no rust, has a binder with every reciept all the way back to bill of sale here in sasky. truck runs and drives great. only 60,000 original km. and was never winter driven.
> the paint was a rare purple color, but is all patina'd. were gonna clr her and slam it.
> 
> its getting hard to find those old trucks that werent used as "trucks"
> *


cool little find


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 29 2011, 07:59 PM~19732745
> *lucky man.. i bought a chop saw to build my body dolly.... now i want one of those saws, i shoulda gone that way right off the bat. haha.
> and a drill press, gotta have a drill press.
> *


I know what you mean. I just saw one of those saws in the pawn shop today for $226.00.


----------



## socapots

thats cheap...
If you ever plan on cutting more then a couple pieces of tube or metal stock of any kind.. id recommend it.
if i keep wanting to spend money on tools i'll have none for the car. haha.


----------



## doctahouse

I use the makita 12" dry cut saw. LC1230. Works excellent. It is more expensive ($450-500) but is dead on accurate. Cuts through 3/16" square tubing like butter. The blade supplied is kinda shitty though. Go with a thicker blade if plan on cutting square tubing or pipe. It takes up min space and is easy to move around. The guide plate is probally the best one I've come across. It's tool less so you can change angles quickly.

Blades rub $100-200 depending on quailty. Sharpening runs about $25. You can get 150 plus cuts before sharpening.


----------



## socapots

actually never used one of those. We have a band saw at work which is why i another reason i was thinking of going that route. Blades will be cheap an so will replacement parts if i get the same kind. 
See how it goes though. Not interested in breaking the bank on this. But certainly want something before i build a roti.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Almost got my car on the roti. Found out the 2 bars that tie the 2 halves of the roti together were too short. FUCK! lol. Almost there.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

My dad assisted in the welding. 

I might try to shorten up the distance in the front bracket. We'll see.


----------



## willskie187

Gettin there homie, lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

can't wait to see this bisch finished....it has got to be the straightest imp not on the road yet.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 31 2011, 06:16 PM~19748673
> *Almost got my car on the roti. Found out the 2 bars that tie the 2 halves of the roti together were too short. FUCK! lol. Almost there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
looks like that dude in the yellow toque is sayin.. its this fucking short man!!!!

haha..


----------



## hi_ryder

closer... to the 59! lol jk gettin there... uffin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 31 2011, 07:26 PM~19749945
> *can't wait to see this bisch finished....it has got to be the straightest imp not on the road yet.
> *



Thanks man!

Getting closer and closer to paint.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 31 2011, 08:20 PM~19750709
> *
> looks like that dude in the yellow toque is sayin.. its this fucking short man!!!!
> 
> haha..
> *



That's the Bass player from my band. Never thought about sharing that on here but I guess if you guys wanna have a listen here's our Myspace. We've got 3 songs on there. It isn't lowrider music ha ha. 


http://www.myspace.com/milliondollarfix/music


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here's a link to our Facebook page as well if anyone is interested. 


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Million-Doll...51591419?ref=ts


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 31 2011, 11:39 PM~19753353
> *closer... to the 59! lol jk gettin there...  uffin:
> *



Definitely closer to the 59. I can't wait to build that car!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 1 2011, 08:10 PM~19758996
> *That's the Bass player from my band. Never thought about sharing that on here but I guess if you guys wanna have a listen here's our Myspace. We've got 3 songs on there. It isn't lowrider music ha ha.
> http://www.myspace.com/milliondollarfix/music
> *


what do you play?


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Nice progress. Wish i had the time, money, and skills you have!! Keep on keepin' on!!


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

Real Nice work !!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 1 2011, 06:08 PM~19759637
> *what do you play?
> *



I'm the drummer :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ElKamster+Feb 1 2011, 10:01 PM~19762824-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice progress. Wish i had the time, money, and skills you have!! Keep on keepin' on!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MICHOACANUNO_@Feb 1 2011, 10:27 PM~19763210
> * Real Nice work !!!
> *



Thanks guys!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Had some design changes in my head about how I made my roti brackets. Cut them off and re-did them tonite. Made them a lot shorter, more rigid and MUCH better looking. Got everything finish welded tonite. All I gotta do now is extend the lower pieces that tie the two main roti pieces together and it's all done. Taking longer than I wanted but hey this is my first rotisserie ever!

Tonite I did the welding.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 2 2011, 12:09 AM~19763695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice welds.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 1 2011, 11:26 PM~19763848
> *Very nice welds.
> *



Thanks man!

Been soooooooooooo long since I layed a hot weld like that. Been working on sheetmetal for too long on this thing lol


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 2 2011, 04:44 PM~19764024
> *Thanks man!
> 
> Been soooooooooooo long since I layed a hot weld like that. Been working on sheetmetal for too long on this thing lol
> *


x2 like a sexy row a nickles...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 2 2011, 02:04 AM~19763635
> *I'm the drummer  :biggrin:
> *


I can play guitar, drums, and bass but I'm best at guitar.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## willskie187

It looks like ur dad dont have any lower arms in this pic :roflmao:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 2 2011, 06:23 AM~19765011
> *I can play guitar, drums, and bass but I'm best at guitar.
> *



me to, cept I'm best at drums


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Feb 2 2011, 09:44 AM~19765940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like ur dad dont have any lower arms in this pic  :roflmao:
> *


ha ha


----------



## rick383

you been put in work !!!! HOW IS THE WITHER OUT THEIR SNOWING ? A LOT ? :roflmao:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Feb 4 2011, 01:09 AM~19784816
> *you been put in work !!!! HOW IS THE WITHER OUT THEIR SNOWING ? A LOT ? :roflmao:
> *



Yeah man it just snowed like 4 inches overnight. Gahhhh! I love boarding, but I'm getting kinda sick of winter already.


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 7 2011, 08:34 AM~19807011
> *Yeah man it just snowed like 4 inches overnight. Gahhhh! I love boarding, but I'm getting kinda sick of winter already.
> *


X2 homie, Where spring at :tears:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Feb 7 2011, 07:03 AM~19807077
> *X2 homie, Where spring at  :tears:
> *



no kidding.


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave:


----------



## baggedout81

Dam Shibb.Thought this was you!!!!












TTT


----------



## impala_ss_1964

i had been looking in all restorations topics and this its the best way to fix a true shebby 64 nice work keep it up hommie


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_1964_@Feb 13 2011, 11:32 PM~19863108
> *i had been looking in all restorations topics and this its the best way to fix a true shebby 64 nice work keep it up hommie
> *


:yes:


----------



## El Greengo

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 10 2011, 06:26 AM~19834343
> *Dam Shibb.Thought this was you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder

whats good shibbles. hows that harley lookin...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_1964_@Feb 13 2011, 10:32 PM~19863108
> *i had been looking in all restorations topics and this its the best way to fix a true shebby 64 nice work keep it up hommie
> *


thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 14 2011, 01:09 AM~19864538
> *whats good shibbles. hows that harley lookin...
> *



Haven't touched the Harley in a few weeks. Gotta get back on it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The Shibb4 is finally up on the rotisserie!


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## littlerascle59

:h5:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some work done tonite (on Valentines day of all days lol)


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started pulling off the first brace.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## socapots

looks good man.
I like the roti you got there. 
even better i like the I beam setup you got.. That a stand alone or is it part of a bridge?


----------



## rocketmac

Shibby
Quick question about the overhead crane....did you build yourself or buy a kit?..
Awesome build by the way....avid follower.

Cheers rocketmac


----------



## hi_ryder

now your spit roasting....


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 14 2011, 06:46 PM~19869214
> *The Shibb4 is finally up on the rotisserie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good Shibb, Gettin closer and closer hno: hno:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 14 2011, 05:48 PM~19869230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your floors still looks better than mine and I'm down south.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 14 2011, 09:35 PM~19872157
> *looks good man.
> I like the roti you got there.
> even better i like the I beam setup you got.. That a stand alone or is it part of a bridge?
> *



It's a stand alone one.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by rocketmac_@Feb 14 2011, 09:35 PM~19872162
> *Shibby
> Quick question about the overhead crane....did you build yourself or buy a kit?..
> Awesome build by the way....avid follower.
> 
> Cheers rocketmac
> *



My dad and I built it. It's not one long I beam, it's a few C channel pieces and then bolted all together. Works awesome though. 

You from Calgary homie?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Feb 15 2011, 09:49 AM~19875055
> *Lookin good Shibb, Gettin closer and closer  hno:  hno:
> *



Thanks man!

Yeah it's getting really exciting now!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 15 2011, 11:03 AM~19875466
> *Your floors still looks better than mine and I'm down south.
> *



Yeah they're not too bad at all hey? I'm gonna blow all the braces off, patch the floors and do brand new braces.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some more braces off.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started plotting out where the original tank strap pads will go back on the new lower trunk floor. Fuck I love this rotisserie for jobs like this one.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 15 2011, 09:54 PM~19880186
> *Started plotting out where the original tank strap pads will go back on the new lower trunk floor. Fuck I love this rotisserie for jobs like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just went to the steel place today to get a price quote for all the materials I'll need to build my rotisserie.


----------



## rocketmac

Ya man ....born and raised....what's sup. Lol 

Actually truth be told the 63 rag that doc is working on in Edmonton I use to own that one a few years back. It was rough when I had it.



> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 15 2011, 06:08 PM~19878540
> *My dad and I built it. It's not one long I beam, it's a few C channel pieces and then bolted all together. Works awesome though.
> 
> You from Calgary homie?
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 15 2011, 08:57 PM~19880208
> *I just went to the steel place today to get a price quote for all the materials I'll need to build my rotisserie.
> *



Nice dude! 

Holy man it's only been two days but everything I've worked on in the last two days has been such a treat because of the roti. I can't imagine having to get under the car and finish all the stuff I'm doing, and how much better of a job I'm doing on it cause of the roti. Totally worth it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by rocketmac_@Feb 15 2011, 09:30 PM~19880536
> *Ya man ....born and raised....what's sup.  Lol
> 
> Actually truth be told the 63 rag that doc is working on in Edmonton I use to own that one a few years back. It was rough when I had it.
> *



Born and Raised to!  

Oh sweet man! You workin on anything new these days? We should meet up one day.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Finished up those gas tank strap brackets after dinner tonite.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 15 2011, 11:22 PM~19881105
> *Nice dude!
> 
> Holy man it's only been two days but everything I've worked on in the last two days has been such a treat because of the roti. I can't imagine having to get under the car and finish all the stuff I'm doing, and how much better of a job I'm doing on it cause of the roti. Totally worth it.
> *


Yep, and the price quote I got for a stick of 20 ft box tubing wasn't bad at all.
Can't wait to see you patch those floors up, you're almost there mayne...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 15 2011, 10:33 PM~19881216
> *Yep, and the price quote I got for a stick of 20 ft box tubing wasn't bad at all.
> Can't wait to see you patch those floors up, you're almost there mayne...
> *



Yeah man that rectangular steel tube isn't too bad for price. 

MAN!!!!! I'm getting so close to laying some epoxy primer on my body! So fuckin excited for that


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 15 2011, 11:38 PM~19881277
> *Yeah man that rectangular steel tube isn't too bad for price.
> 
> MAN!!!!! I'm getting so close to laying some epoxy primer on my body! So fuckin excited for that
> *


I think i paid in the area of 70-75 for a 24FT section of 2X3 over here.. 
and in the 50s for 2X2 and 2.5X2.5... 
That sound similar to what you guys have been seeing?

and i just read that epoxy primer line..
it sounds gay dude.. lol..


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 15 2011, 10:42 PM~19881312
> *I think i paid in the area of 70-75 for a 24FT section of 2X3 over here..
> and in the 50s for 2X2 and 2.5X2.5...
> That sound similar to what you guys have been seeing?
> 
> and i just read that epoxy primer line..
> it sounds gay dude.. lol..
> *



on the IMPALA body ha ha


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 15 2011, 11:42 PM~19881312
> *I think i paid in the area of 70-75 for a 24FT section of 2X3 over here..
> and in the 50s for 2X2 and 2.5X2.5...
> That sound similar to what you guys have been seeing?
> 
> and i just read that epoxy primer line..
> it sounds gay dude.. lol..
> *


:yes:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 15 2011, 11:44 PM~19881337
> *on the IMPALA body ha ha
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 15 2011, 10:50 PM~19881400
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I ordered 5 out of the 6 total floor braces after work today. I decided I'm gonna leave the rear long brace in the car. It has no rust and it ain't thin so why take it out? Ordered the other 5, they should be here in a couple weeks. That'll give me enough time to clean the floor up, patch the sheetmetal, and bang the big dents out.


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 16 2011, 06:31 PM~19886335
> *I ordered 5 out of the 6 total floor braces after work today. I decided I'm gonna leave the rear long brace in the car. It has no rust and it ain't thin so why take it out? Ordered the other 5, they should be here in a couple weeks. That'll give me enough time to clean the floor up, patch the sheetmetal, and bang the big dents out.
> *


Did you get a good deal on them braces?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 16 2011, 05:31 PM~19886335
> *I ordered 5 out of the 6 total floor braces after work today. I decided I'm gonna leave the rear long brace in the car. It has no rust and it ain't thin so why take it out? Ordered the other 5, they should be here in a couple weeks. That'll give me enough time to clean the floor up, patch the sheetmetal, and bang the big dents out.
> *


It kinda looked like those og braces coulda been saved with little effort.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Feb 16 2011, 04:40 PM~19886395
> *Did you get a good deal on them braces?
> *



Pretty straight up deal I think. I buy a lot of my stuff through a local shop.


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by rocketmac_@Feb 15 2011, 09:30 PM~19880536
> *Ya man ....born and raised....what's sup.  Lol
> 
> Actually truth be told the 63 rag that doc is working on in Edmonton I use to own that one a few years back. It was rough when I had it.
> *



No shit.....


More info please? :biggrin: History is vauge.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 16 2011, 05:21 PM~19886766
> *It kinda looked like those og braces coulda been saved with little effort.
> *



Yeah the front brace and the two under seat pan braces could have been saved I suppose, but with the work I gotta put into the floor patches I think new ones are just way easier. I'm saving the rear seat pan brace. It's staying on the car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the last two rusty braces off the car!


----------



## rick383

how much are them brace going to run you get closed to finshed


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 16 2011, 07:50 PM~19887473
> *Got the last two rusty braces off the car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:
My girlfriend said she's lovin this thread too. She's motivated to help me start on my 64 after seein your thread. Check her out in the wife/girlfriend thread in the off topic or on my fb page mayne....


----------



## rocketmac

I don't have a ton history but wouldn't mind chatting to ya about it.
Maybe some other 63 rag stuff.





> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 16 2011, 06:48 PM~19887448
> *No shit.....
> More info please? :biggrin:  History is vauge.
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Feb 16 2011, 07:18 PM~19887693
> *how much are them brace going to run you get closed to finshed
> *



honestly I didn't even bother asking price. I ordered em and got too excited to care. I'll tell you what they're worth when I go back and pay for em.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by rocketmac_@Feb 17 2011, 07:54 AM~19891432
> *I don't have a ton history but wouldn't mind chatting to ya about it.
> Maybe some other 63 rag stuff.
> *



I can't remember if I asked this already, but are you building anything right now?


----------



## rocketmac

Just replacing the sheet metal on the 63 impala rag (quarters, doors and fenders) and have a 62 Biscayne wagon that needs a new floor, which I have but not enough space too both....shitty

Rm




> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 17 2011, 09:14 PM~19897874
> *I can't remember if I asked this already, but are you building anything right now?
> *


----------



## impala_ss_1964

nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

so what did you decide? full floors or patches.... sorry if its a repost.


----------



## impala_ss_1964

you should change all braces so you know that you have all brand new :nicoderm:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 16 2011, 07:47 PM~19887443
> *Pretty straight up deal I think. I buy a lot of my stuff through a local shop.
> *


any idea where they are comming from..
I think some company called golden leaf was making alot of body parts for these cars. Pretty good pricing too. 
And there was also a place in Windsor ontario that was making the floor pans, cant remember the name of that place either.. lol..
Not much help here lol..


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 18 2011, 09:39 PM~19906501
> *any idea where they are comming from..
> I think some company called golden leaf was making alot of body parts for these cars. Pretty good pricing too.
> And there was also a place in Windsor ontario that was making the floor pans, cant remember the name of that place either.. lol..
> Not much help here lol..
> *



Golden leaf is the Canadian side of Dynacorn. The pricing is off though between the two. Still cheaper to buy from the US side and freight the big items across.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 19 2011, 10:27 AM~19909093
> *Golden leaf is the Canadian side of Dynacorn. The pricing is off though between the two. Still cheaper to buy from the US side and freight the big items across.
> *


hmm.. good lookin out man. Last time i bought it was through Pro body parts here in winnipeg. Prices were better then i could find online in the states. But i didnt actually call any companies down there, Plus i was in the buy canadian frame of mind.


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 19 2011, 10:50 AM~19909538
> *hmm.. good lookin out man. Last time i bought it was through Pro body parts here in winnipeg. Prices were better then i could find online in the states. But i didnt actually call any companies down there, Plus i was in the buy canadian frame of mind.
> *



If you look at the golden leaf online prices and dyancorn prices, the exchange was killing us. Maybe they updated the prices for the 2011 catalog? I'll have to check into that.


I bought my parts from Restoration Part Source in Cali.

Screwed me on a floor brace that was "back ordered". I paid for it but never recieved it. Won't return emails or phone calls. I spent $3500 with them and won't send a $40 floor brace. I wouldn't deal with that company again.


----------



## doctahouse

I just looked at the new catalog


2010 63 Impala door: $630cdn golden leaf
2011 63 Impala door: $565 cdn golden leaf.

2011 63 Impala door: $428 US dyancorn


Still cheaper to freight the items up from the US.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 19 2011, 12:13 PM~19909676
> *I just looked at the new catalog
> 2010 63 Impala door: $630cdn golden leaf
> 2011 63 Impala door: $565 cdn golden leaf.
> 
> 2011 63 Impala door: $428 US dyancorn
> Still cheaper to freight the items up from the US.
> *


good stuff man.
I'll look into them. Gotta get some more frame work done before i get into buying body parts..

But cross canada is where my floor pans came from. And the braces were golden leaf.
golden leaf was coated in black, and cross canada was strait steel.

they used to have a pretty good site.. But not it looks like garbage.
cant even find the body parts anymore. lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by rocketmac_@Feb 17 2011, 09:30 PM~19898020
> *Just replacing the sheet metal on the 63 impala rag (quarters, doors and fenders) and have a 62 Biscayne wagon that needs a new floor, which I have but not enough space too both....shitty
> 
> Rm
> *



I'd love to see those projects!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 18 2011, 01:58 AM~19899955-->
> 
> 
> 
> so what did you decide? full floors or patches.... sorry if its a repost.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impala_ss_1964_@Feb 18 2011, 06:37 PM~19904726
> *you should change all braces so you know that you have all brand new :nicoderm:
> *



I'm replacing 5 out of 6 braces and patching the floor. There isn't a shred of rust in the rear brace on either side so I'm gonna leave it. You gotta imagine I'm pretty tired of body metal work, and that brace is fine.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got a shit load of work done today! Thank goodness for long weekends. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Cut out the nasty rusty shit to make way for brand new clean metal.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KERRBSS

you know shibby, with a little more practice you might start to good at this :biggrin:


----------



## KAMOZO_310

damn, always making it look easy shibby!! cant wait to see her finished!!!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Feb 21 2011, 09:08 PM~19927556
> *damn, always making it look easy shibby!! cant wait to see her finished!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## rocketmac

Looks wicked man !!!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 21 2011, 04:13 PM~19925282
> *you know shibby, with a little more practice you might start to good at this  :biggrin:
> *



ha ha thanks!

all great practise for my 59 vert one day.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ElKamster+Feb 21 2011, 08:08 PM~19927556-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn, always making it look easy shibby!! cant wait to see her finished!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Feb 21 2011, 08:23 PM~19927743
> *:yes:
> *



Thanks guys!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2011, 03:51 AM~19930528
> *ha ha thanks!
> 
> all great practise for my 59 vert one day.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 17 2010, 08:58 PM~19097887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR POSTING THIS UP, THIS IS WHAT IM DEALING WITH NOW


----------



## baggedout81

:biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Feb 22 2011, 04:27 AM~19930908
> *THANKS FOR POSTING THIS UP, THIS IS WHAT IM DEALING WITH NOW
> *



I've peeked under a lot of stock Impalas and that box brace is all over the place. Sometimes it's flush with the lower trunk floor, sometimes it's not. It's a really strange body mount.


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 21 2011, 05:13 PM~19925282
> *you know shibby, with a little more practice you might start to good at this  :biggrin:
> *


haha..
nice work shib.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some more work done on the 180 side of the floor tonite.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## rocketmac

Nice work shib ....if you need a hand let me know.....lol


----------



## hi_ryder

the stuff dreams are made of... :boink:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 22 2011, 11:54 AM~19931762
> *I've peeked under a lot of stock Impalas and that box brace is all over the place. Sometimes it's flush with the lower trunk floor, sometimes it's not. It's a really strange body mount.
> *


mine is nonexistant


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 24 2011, 08:45 AM~19948564
> *mine is nonexistant
> *


lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 24 2011, 07:45 AM~19948564
> *mine is nonexistant
> *


ha ha yeah so were mine


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some work done on the 64 tonite. I'm playing catch up with the opposite side. What ever I do to one side I flip the body 180 and do to the other side.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got all the rusty shit cut out into nice square (ish) holes to patch up.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

All finished welded up and ground down nicely. Just about ready to start patching the sheet metal in the floor.


----------



## baggedout81

You ever post pics of them Zenith's????or did i miss that part??


----------



## Wizzard

Nice work Shibby.


----------



## hi_ryder

:boink:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 26 2011, 01:22 AM~19964236
> *You ever post pics of them Zenith's????or did i miss that part??
> *


Yeah you missed that months ago. Lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 26 2011, 12:22 AM~19964236
> *You ever post pics of them Zenith's????or did i miss that part??
> *



Believe it or not I still don't have them. They should have been shipped last week. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2011, 01:36 AM~19964551
> *Nice work Shibby.
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 26 2011, 09:30 AM~19965546
> *Yeah you missed that months ago. Lol
> *



Those pictures were taken by Johnny down in Cali.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 26 2011, 10:44 AM~19965624
> *Believe it or not I still don't have them. They should have been shipped last week. I'll keep you posted.
> *


i cant remember? was that a win or a purchase?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 26 2011, 12:36 PM~19966709
> *i cant remember? was that a win or a purchase?
> *


Purchased. They were custom made, colour matched, laser engraved 72 spoke straight lace 13 x 7's. I'm excited for them to get here. I can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 26 2011, 02:04 PM~19966864
> *Purchased. They were custom made, colour matched, laser engraved 72 spoke straight lace 13 x 7's. I'm excited for them to get here. I can't wait to see them in person!
> *


  
no doubt. that sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 26 2011, 05:44 PM~19965624
> *Believe it or not I still don't have them. They should have been shipped last week. I'll keep you posted.
> *


Saw them when I was in LA over new years, good looking wheels.


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 26 2011, 03:04 PM~19966864
> *Purchased. They were custom made, colour matched, laser engraved 72 spoke straight lace 13 x 7's. I'm excited for them to get here. I can't wait to see them in person!
> *


Shit i bet you can't wait, them mothas are off the chain


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2011, 01:22 PM~19966967
> *Saw them when I was in LA over new years, good looking wheels.
> *



Shit you've seen them hey? Ahhh man that's awesome! I'd love to go down to JD's shop sometime. He told me next Vegas supershow I should come down.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Went and ran some errands this morning. Needed a new bottle of gas for the MIG and some 22 gauge sheet metal to use for the patches for my floor.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Kept working on the drivers side rocker. Got the end almost all finished up.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Moved on to the front of the rocker. The drivers side front was kinda mangled up. I had some rust to fix and I had to bang it out so it was all straight again. These Impala bodies have those tin supports on both the drivers side and passengers side. My passengers side support is in not too bad of shape but this drivers side one is completely fucked. I had to take it off in order to fix the area but I'm thinking about leaving it off. 

Any thoughts on that from anyone? It doesn't seem like it supports anything? I dunno?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the tin support off and banged the area out back straight again. The rocker on the outside wasn't in such bad shape (minus the bit of rust) but the other side (the side facing the floor) was lookin like swiss cheese. I had to cut both parts out and replace the two of them.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The first template I made was for the side facing the floor. Got the steel cut out and into place. I welded it fully at both ends but I didn't weld it along the long edge. I'm gonna wait till I rotate the body and weld it from the other side.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Made the template for the rocker side, got the steel cut out and into place.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And here it is all finished up and ground down nicely.


----------



## doctahouse

> Moved on to the front of the rocker. The drivers side front was kinda mangled up. I had some rust to fix and I had to bang it out so it was all straight again. These Impala bodies have those tin supports on both the drivers side and passengers side. My passengers side support is in not too bad of shape but this drivers side one is completely fucked. I had to take it off in order to fix the area but I'm thinking about leaving it off.
> 
> Any thoughts on that from anyone? It doesn't seem like it supports anything? I dunno?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's there for the "Ah shit no brakes and the feet hit the floor.
> 
> 
> Jk, my drivers was beat up too. For the time it took to fix it, might as well put it back in


----------



## luxurylows

lookin good bro.. lets grabs some beers kid


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 26 2011, 08:05 PM~19968701
> *lookin good bro.. lets grabs some beers kid
> *


Dam haven't seen you in a minute

Looking good shibb couple things tho..


-How does your dogs take pics of you?

-An you need a new bottom seal on your garage door.I see light


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> Moved on to the front of the rocker. The drivers side front was kinda mangled up. I had some rust to fix and I had to bang it out so it was all straight again. These Impala bodies have those tin supports on both the drivers side and passengers side. My passengers side support is in not too bad of shape but this drivers side one is completely fucked. I had to take it off in order to fix the area but I'm thinking about leaving it off.
> 
> Any thoughts on that from anyone? It doesn't seem like it supports anything? I dunno?
> Yep, it's there for the "Ah shit no brakes and the feet hit the floor.
> Jk, my drivers was beat up too. For the time it took to fix it, might as well put it back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha
> 
> Yeah well my drivers is almost perfect, but that passenger on is only half there. Also it's tough to get paint in behind it if it goes back in so I'm thinkin of leaving them out.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 26 2011, 07:05 PM~19968701
> *lookin good bro.. lets grabs some beers kid
> *



I'm down anytime man! I was sayin to the Docta we all gotta have a Julios's Barrio night again soon.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 26 2011, 07:59 PM~19968984
> *Dam haven't seen you in a minute
> 
> Looking good shibb couple things tho..
> -How does your dogs take pics of you?
> 
> -An you need a new bottom seal on your garage door.I see light
> *



My rotti is incredible! He can even fetch me beers outta the fridge.

Funny you bring the garage door up. When my 64 went up on the rotisserie I didn't give much thought to the garage door. Well I clicked the button to open the door and the door smacked my 64 body and broke the gear inside the door opener ha ha. So my garage door is kinda fucked up now. 

OOOPS! lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 26 2011, 08:41 PM~19968346
> *Moved on to the front of the rocker. The drivers side front was kinda mangled up. I had some rust to fix and I had to bang it out so it was all straight again. These Impala bodies have those tin supports on both the drivers side and passengers side. My passengers side support is in not too bad of shape but this drivers side one is completely fucked. I had to take it off in order to fix the area but I'm thinking about leaving it off.
> 
> Any thoughts on that from anyone? It doesn't seem like it supports anything? I dunno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope that piece isn't important, I hacked the shit out of mine with the sawzall when cutting my floors out.


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## socapots

yeah man.
same support was buggered on mine.
Still dunno what i'll do with it.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 27 2011, 01:27 AM~19968272
> *Shit you've seen them hey? Ahhh man that's awesome! I'd love to go down to JD's shop sometime. He told me next Vegas supershow I should come down.
> *


Yes sir, I hanged out at the shop almost every day.
Top notch wheels for a top notch 64!


----------



## hi_ryder

ttt for sir shibbles


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 26 2011, 10:43 PM~19969988
> *yeah man.
> same support was buggered on mine.
> Still dunno what i'll do with it.
> *



Like I said I think it's almost pointless putting it back on. I'm leaving them off.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 27 2011, 02:37 AM~19970918
> *Yes sir, I hanged out at the shop almost every day.
> Top notch wheels for a top notch 64!
> *



That's so awesome! Thanks man


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt


----------



## willskie187

What's up Homie :wave: I know u been put in work, Where them pics at :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 27 2011, 10:41 AM~19968346
> *Moved on to the front of the rocker. The drivers side front was kinda mangled up. I had some rust to fix and I had to bang it out so it was all straight again. These Impala bodies have those tin supports on both the drivers side and passengers side. My passengers side support is in not too bad of shape but this drivers side one is completely fucked. I had to take it off in order to fix the area but I'm thinking about leaving it off.
> 
> Any thoughts on that from anyone? It doesn't seem like it supports anything? I dunno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it shielded by the rear bumper? or does it touch if the car bottoms out... just wondering. thought thats why it might be there, as a piece to keep that edge from leafing over...


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 4 2011, 03:42 PM~20016076
> *is it shielded by the rear bumper? or does it touch if the car bottoms out... just wondering. thought thats why it might be there, as a piece to keep that edge from leafing over...
> *


Thats the front floor board not the back :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 5 2011, 08:42 AM~20016076
> *is it shielded by the rear bumper? or does it touch if the car bottoms out... just wondering. thought thats why it might be there, as a piece to keep that edge from leafing over...
> *


lol not as think as you drunk i am...


----------



## hi_ryder

bermp


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Didn't get a thing done on the 64 all weekend. Work and partying got in the way.


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 7 2011, 01:18 PM~20030898
> *Didn't get a thing done on the 64 all weekend. Work and partying got in the way.
> *


pure sloth...


----------



## hi_ryder

:tears:


----------



## Stranger69

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 26 2011, 06:50 PM~19968393
> *And here it is all finished up and ground down nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Ol' fabricatin ass....imma have you build my next basket case project :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 8 2011, 01:24 PM~20043250
> *Ol' fabricatin ass....imma have you build my next basket case project :thumbsup:
> *



what cha got?


----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt nice


----------



## hi_ryder

beezump


----------



## littlerascle59

Sup Shib...? What's the dealio mayne?


----------



## socapots

hows it going shibb?


----------



## hi_ryder

:wave:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Hey guys!

Been a while since I posted something. Last Friday I ordered $1000 bucks worth of air ride parts. Felt great to spend some money. I bought everything I need except for fittings (I'll buy Swagelok here in Calgary) and the compressor. I wanna buy the XD4000 Oasis and I couldn't quite afford everything all at once. 

I should have everything here at my door by Friday comin' up so I'll have lot's of pictures of that stuff when it gets here. 

I'm also starting to design and build my air tanks. I'm not gonna buy shitty cookie cutter steel air tanks. I'm a Machinist, so I'm gonna design and build them all with CNC. The design for the ends of my tanks are going to mimic the side profile of the quarter panel. So I started with some white card I had and got the profile all cut out. After I got that done I scanned it into the computer. I'm gonna use the scanned file to model my ends in Solidworks on the computer and eventually on to the CNC turning centers. Lot's of pics to come. Here's what I got so far.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I pounded out a shit ton of dents from the floor and started patching. I started with the easy patch lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I also started filling in some of the unnecessary holes in the braces. I'll leave some holes for water to escape, but I'm gonna try to fill as much of them in as I can. It'll look a lot cleaner when it's painted and the holes are filled in. I got a piece of 5/8" steel rod and cut blanks in the saw.


----------



## KERRBSS

> Hey guys!
> 
> Been a while since I posted something. Last Friday I ordered $1000 bucks worth of air ride parts. Felt great to spend some money. I bought everything I need except for fittings (I'll buy Swagelok here in Calgary) and the compressor. I wanna buy the XD4000 Oasis and I couldn't quite afford everything all at once.
> 
> I should have everything here at my door by Friday comin' up so I'll have lot's of pictures of that stuff when it gets here.
> 
> I'm also starting to design and build my air tanks. I'm not gonna buy shitty cookie cutter steel air tanks. I'm a Machinist, so I'm gonna design and build them all with CNC. The design for the ends of my tanks are going to mimic the side profile of the quarter panel. So I started with some white card I had and got the profile all cut out. After I got that done I scanned it into the computer. I'm gonna use the scanned file to model my ends in Solidworks on the computer and eventually on to the CNC turning centers. Lot's of pics to come. Here's what I got so far.
> :0 :h5:
> nothing like having the freedom of just maching what ever the hell u want when u want :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> Hey guys!
> 
> Been a while since I posted something. Last Friday I ordered $1000 bucks worth of air ride parts. Felt great to spend some money. I bought everything I need except for fittings (I'll buy Swagelok here in Calgary) and the compressor. I wanna buy the XD4000 Oasis and I couldn't quite afford everything all at once.
> 
> I should have everything here at my door by Friday comin' up so I'll have lot's of pictures of that stuff when it gets here.
> 
> I'm also starting to design and build my air tanks. I'm not gonna buy shitty cookie cutter steel air tanks. I'm a Machinist, so I'm gonna design and build them all with CNC. The design for the ends of my tanks are going to mimic the side profile of the quarter panel. So I started with some white card I had and got the profile all cut out. After I got that done I scanned it into the computer. I'm gonna use the scanned file to model my ends in Solidworks on the computer and eventually on to the CNC turning centers. Lot's of pics to come. Here's what I got so far.
> :0 :h5:
> nothing like having the freedom of just maching what ever the hell u want when u want :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah man it's fuckin awesome!
Click to expand...


----------



## doctahouse

And the surprise on my face when I see the artist!!!!

Lookin good Shib


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 21 2011, 07:01 PM~20145363
> *And the surprise on my face when I see the artist!!!!
> 
> Lookin good Shib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
your getting good.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 21 2011, 06:01 PM~20145363
> *And the surprise on my face when I see the artist!!!!
> 
> Lookin good Shib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Yeah dude! That was a fun truck to stripe. I guess Joe doesn't own it anymore?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Mar 21 2011, 07:59 PM~20146488
> *:0
> your getting good.
> *



Thanks man!

I've kinda been wondering if I should stick with the "SMITH" or go with "Shibby"


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 21 2011, 12:11 AM~20140071
> *Hey guys!
> 
> Been a while since I posted something. Last Friday I ordered $1000 bucks worth of air ride parts. Felt great to spend some money. I bought everything I need except for fittings (I'll buy Swagelok here in Calgary) and the compressor. I wanna buy the XD4000 Oasis and I couldn't quite afford everything all at once.
> 
> I should have everything here at my door by Friday comin' up so I'll have lot's of pictures of that stuff when it gets here.
> 
> I'm also starting to design and build my air tanks. I'm not gonna buy shitty cookie cutter steel air tanks. I'm a Machinist, so I'm gonna design and build them all with CNC. The design for the ends of my tanks are going to mimic the side profile of the quarter panel. So I started with some white card I had and got the profile all cut out. After I got that done I scanned it into the computer. I'm gonna use the scanned file to model my ends in Solidworks on the computer and eventually on to the CNC turning centers. Lot's of pics to come. Here's what I got so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:around:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 22 2011, 05:23 AM~20149590
> *:around:
> *



Yeah man! :biggrin: 

I can't wait to get some more progress done on these tanks.


----------



## willskie187

Patches are lookin good Shibb, Good lookin out for the input :thumbsup: :thumbsup: And i would go wit Shibb, out wit the old and in wit the new right? :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 22 2011, 06:50 AM~20149655
> *Yeah man!  :biggrin:
> 
> I can't wait to get some more progress done on these tanks.
> *


:biggrin: 
I hear ya mayne...., found me a flawless og grille. I can't wait to get it here and I found some super nice og floors from a 4 door. Spring time is the perfect time for progress. :h5:


----------



## Low-63-impala

Nice build bro, you do some nice work. your ide has given me he motivation to get o work on my 63. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 21 2011, 10:59 PM~20147110
> *Thanks man!
> 
> I've kinda been wondering if I should stick with the "SMITH" or go with "Shibby"
> *


those tanks will be cool as hell..
and go with shibby... for sure.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Mar 22 2011, 06:07 AM~20149717
> *Patches are lookin good Shibb, Good lookin out for the input  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: And i would go wit Shibb, out wit the old and in wit the new right?  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks man! Yeah I was thinkin of switching to Shibby for a signature


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Mar 22 2011, 08:04 AM~20150274
> *Nice build bro, you do some nice work. your ide has given me he motivation to get o work on my 63. :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *



Glad to hear it man! You got a build thread goin?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 22 2011, 07:12 PM~20155277
> *those tanks will be cool as hell..
> and go with shibby... for sure.
> 
> *



Thanks man! Yeah they are gonna be so sweet when they're done. Expensive as fuck though holy man. I'm building the ends from billet aluminum. Silly thing is I am gonna paint them in the end. I want them to match the paint on the car.


----------



## baggedout81

What all air stuff you order?


----------



## regal ryda

shib wuts hattnen


----------



## Low-63-impala

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 22 2011, 11:44 PM~20157671
> *Glad to hear it man! You got a build thread goin?
> *


Ya i got one, the link is on my signature.


----------



## hi_ryder

from SM/TH to SHIB-E? also does the shape of your tanks matter the structural integrity, the pressure its gonna hold. thought the reason people used cylindrical forms for tanks was cause thats the best shape to spread the pressure evenly.... theres gonna be flat shapes to your tanks? i dont really know anything about it was just wondering. looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 23 2011, 12:35 AM~20157607
> *Thanks man! Yeah I was thinkin of switching to Shibby for a signature
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Mar 23 2011, 06:39 AM~20158925
> *Ya i got one, the link is on my signature.
> *



I'm checkin it out now! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 23 2011, 01:32 PM~20161635
> *from SM/TH to SHIB-E? also does the shape of your tanks matter the structural integrity, the pressure its gonna hold. thought the reason people used cylindrical forms for tanks was cause thats the best shape to spread the pressure evenly.... theres gonna be flat shapes to your tanks? i dont really know anything about it was just wondering. looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


That's a paint brush for an "I". It says SMITH


There won't be any flat parts to the end shape of my tanks and I'm gonna put it to the test inside of Solidworks with software called COSMOS. I'll pressure test the tank on the computer long before anything gets built.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 22 2011, 10:55 PM~20157740
> *What all air stuff you order?
> *



Just got it all in today!

SMC 1/2" Check Valves, 4 1/2" and 4 3/8" ASCO Valves, SMC dryer, and my switch box.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 23 2011, 08:46 PM~20164490
> *Just got it all in today!
> 
> SMC 1/2" Check Valves, 4 1/2" and 4 3/8" ASCO Valves, SMC dryer, and my switch box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nickel plated to to boot.Looking good

Dam bro i could have sold you a clear box like that for the cheap like a month ago.Sold it for $45 shipped brand new.Same shit


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started modelling my air tanks after work today. I'm modelling them in a CAD software called "Solidworks". I'm gonna have the engineer at my work prove out and test what I've modelled. I've got all the material on order as well. Let me tell you... this venture ain't a cheap one lol

Keep in mind I modelled these pieces and rendered it in dark red cause I'm gonna be painting my tanks.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Remember my card cutout of the quarter panel? Well here it is imported into solidworks and traced out perfectly. The end caps on my tanks are EXACT replica of 64 quarter! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2011, 07:52 PM~20164576
> *Nickel plated to to boot.Looking good
> 
> Dam bro i could have sold you a clear box like that for the cheap like a month ago.Sold it for $45 shipped brand new.Same shit
> *



i was gonna get the dark red one, but I opted for black instead


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Steve-O from Jackass rolled through Calgary on the weekend. Me and some buddies went to his show. It was so much fun!


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 23 2011, 08:46 PM~20164490
> *Just got it all in today!
> 
> SMC 1/2" Check Valves, 4 1/2" and 4 3/8" ASCO Valves, SMC dryer, and my switch box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




How are you planning on running your valves? Wondering why you opted for check valves?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 29 2011, 04:36 PM~20212096
> *How are you planning on running your valves? Wondering why you opted for check valves?
> *


I'm running the 1/2" valves to fill the bags and the 3/8" valves to dump them. The check valves sit in line with the 1/2" fill valves between them and the tank. The valves need positive pressure to hold any kind of pressure. So at some point if I ever happened to loose my tank pressure the check valves will hold my car up instead of having it drop to the ground. 

It's just a fail safe kinda thing. A bit of safety for driving as well. Let's hope I'll never need to rely on it.


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 29 2011, 07:07 PM~20212794
> *I'm running the 1/2" valves to fill the bags and the 3/8" valves to dump them. The check valves sit in line with the 1/2" fill valves between them and the tank. The valves need positive pressure to hold any kind of pressure. So at some point if I ever happened to loose my tank pressure the check valves will hold my car up instead of having it drop to the ground.
> 
> It's just a fail safe kinda thing. A bit of safety for driving as well. Let's hope I'll never need to rely on it.
> *



Gotcha. You going to have double ports or tee off the single line?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 29 2011, 06:25 PM~20212924
> *Gotcha. You going to have double ports or tee off the single line?
> *


It'll be a 1/2" line from the tank into the check valve, then straight out of the check valve into the pneumatic valve. All hard lines. Then a 1/2" braided stainless air line from the valve into the top of my bag.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some braces in today!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

Man Shib I am amazed at the level of craftsmanship going into this ride. Keeps me inspired on my 64. I got a couple new pics that I gotta post up in my build thread. Got the motor cleaned up and painted and put all the chrome on. Baby steps.


----------



## Blocky77

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 23 2011, 06:46 PM~20164490
> *Just got it all in today!
> 
> SMC 1/2" Check Valves, 4 1/2" and 4 3/8" ASCO Valves, SMC dryer, and my switch box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Mar 31 2011, 03:56 PM~20229512
> *Man Shib I am amazed at the level of craftsmanship going into this ride. Keeps me inspired on my 64. I got a couple new pics that I gotta post up in my build thread. Got the motor cleaned up and painted and put all the chrome on. Baby steps.
> *



Thanks man! I just wish I could get it done faster lol.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 31 2011, 07:48 PM~20229846
> *Thanks man! I just wish I could get it done faster lol.
> *


Me too. I wanna see the 59 :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 31 2011, 05:11 PM~20230029
> *Me too. I wanna see the 59  :biggrin:
> *



YEAHHHH!!!!!! Oh man I can't WAIT to finish the 64 so I can actually tear into the 59.


----------



## luxurylows

lookin good Jeff.. we need to get together soon... back in Alberta for a minute.. Take the ol truck for a booze cruise..


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 31 2011, 05:38 PM~20229411
> *Got some braces in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice stuff.
love when parts show up. lol.


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 31 2011, 05:38 PM~20229411
> *Got some braces in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah homie, Mine came today too :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 31 2011, 07:01 PM~20230897
> *lookin good Jeff..  we need to get together soon... back in Alberta for a minute.. Take the ol truck for a booze cruise..
> *



I'm down homie! Especially with this nice weather starting to roll in.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the drivers side rear foot brace in tonite! I bought some "weld through" primer. The shit works amazing! I sprayed the area under the brace and then mocked the brace into place. I used those self tapping screws like I did in the trunk floor for bringing the floor up to the brace really tight. Plug welded the holes up and viola!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Mar 31 2011, 07:05 PM~20230922
> *Hell yeah homie, Mine came today too  :thumbsup:
> *


nice!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Can't even tell there's a patch under there! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Mar 31 2011, 08:06 PM~20231410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nice work


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 31 2011, 09:33 PM~20232397
> *nice work
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## rick383

you putting in work bro :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

nice work on the brace man


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 3 2011, 09:08 PM~20250555
> *nice work on the brace man
> *



X2


----------



## Low-63-impala

Top notch work as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks guys!

I just gotta get my ass out there and finish the rest of the patches so I can finish putting on all the braces.


----------



## doctahouse

You going to be around Saturday? I've got some rotisseries to drop off and finally grip my 64' wagon now that it's done.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 6 2011, 05:41 AM~20272045
> *You going to be around Saturday? I've got some rotisseries to drop off and finally grip my 64' wagon now that it's done.
> *



Hell yeah dude. It's supposed to be my Saturday to work but it's my birthday so there's no way I'm going in to work. I should be in the garage all day. You should stick around Saturday night. Bring the mrs. My band has a show at the Distillery Saturday night.


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 6 2011, 10:11 PM~20278916
> *Hell yeah dude. It's supposed to be my Saturday to work but it's my birthday so there's no way I'm going in to work. I should be in the garage all day. You should stick around Saturday night. Bring the mrs. My band has a show at the Distillery Saturday night.
> *




Right on. We'll stop by the garage. Gotta back for Saturday night though


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 7 2011, 04:37 PM~20285128
> *Right on. We'll stop by the garage. Gotta back for Saturday night though
> *



It's all good man. Yeah stop by for sure!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got down on attacking the next patch in line tonite. 




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ShibbyShibby

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view




















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## socapots

fuck those self tappers is a good way to do it.
Make me wanna tear my floor out and do it again. lol.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 6 2011, 07:41 AM~20272045
> *You going to be around Saturday? I've got some rotisseries to drop off and finally grip my 64' wagon now that it's done.
> *


cant remember if i ever asked.
How much you charging for those rotis?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 7 2011, 08:46 PM~20287126
> *fuck those self tappers is a good way to do it.
> Make me wanna tear my floor out and do it again. lol.
> *


Yeah man those self tapping screws are the shit! I've used them so much for putting the back end of my car together. They tighten everything up so well


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 7 2011, 09:47 PM~20287135
> *cant remember if i ever asked.
> How much you charging for those rotis?
> *




$1500 for everything.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 8 2011, 05:58 AM~20289594
> *$1500 for everything.
> *


that a wicked price!


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 11 2011, 05:52 PM~20313193
> *that a wicked price!
> *




For what goes into one, it's a smokin' good price. The shitty chinese ones go for about $1200.

Going to branch out and ship across Canada.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 11 2011, 05:18 PM~20313369
> *For what goes into one, it's a smokin' good price. The shitty chinese ones go for about $1200.
> 
> Going to branch out and ship across Canada.
> *



Yeah man I know I was looking into the prices when I was looking for one. They can get pricey.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by doctahouse+Apr 8 2011, 07:58 AM~20289594-->
> 
> 
> 
> $1500 for everything.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 06:52 PM~20313193
> *that a wicked price!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 07:18 PM~20313369
> *For what goes into one, it's a smokin' good price. The shitty chinese ones go for about $1200.
> 
> Going to branch out and ship across Canada.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i saw some of those around the internets..
> and shipping can be a bitch.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Apr 11 2011, 07:28 PM~20313433
> *Yeah man I know I was looking into the prices when I was looking for one. They can get pricey.
> *


X2

figuring i may make one. Gotta find some good plans to reference along the way, and to price it all out and see if its even worth it in the end to do it myself..


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 12 2011, 08:44 PM~20324481
> *
> yeah.
> yeah i saw some of those around the internets..
> and shipping can be a bitch.
> X2
> 
> figuring i may make one. Gotta find some good plans to reference along the way, and to price it all out and see if its even worth it in the end to do it myself..
> *



I got lucky finding the one I'm using for my 64, but it's not very baller looking. Doc's is pretty sweet! I'd buy one from him.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started smoothing out the stock floor a little bit. The reproduction trunk floor on my 64 is from Goodmark and the oval shaped plugs in the floor are blanked off. The same original ones in the floor just don't cut it. It's a shitty spot for water to get into and they make plugs to go in those holes anyways! So why not blank them off?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

How sick is this area gonna look when it's smoothed out, painted, sliver leafed, and pinstriped!? :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I still have to do the front plug, and then the passengers side ones. I'm also plugging off the holes in the braces for a smoother look in the end. Still have a couple left here and there to block off. This belly is gonna look really pretty all smoothed out and painted.


----------



## doctahouse

Lookin real good shib


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 13 2011, 05:43 AM~20326883
> *Lookin real good shib
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 13 2011, 07:43 AM~20326883
> *Lookin real good shib
> *


X64 and thats a good idea


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Apr 13 2011, 06:04 AM~20326943
> *X64 and thats a good idea
> *



Thanks man! Yeah I thought it was kind of a sweet idea. Everybody plugs them anyways right? The rear seat pan one that I completely smoothed out gone will look sweet with some custom paint stuff in that spot. 

Ha ha wouldn't it be funny if I airbrushed the plugs back in lol :roflmao:


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 13 2011, 07:22 PM~20331779
> *Thanks man! Yeah I thought it was kind of a sweet idea. Everybody plugs them anyways right? The rear seat pan one that I completely smoothed out gone will look sweet with some custom paint stuff in that spot.
> 
> Ha ha wouldn't it be funny if I airbrushed the plugs back in lol  :roflmao:
> *


Hell yeah :roflmao: :roflmao: , That would be funny as shit at the same time unique. I'm just waitin to see how many other people start doin it, Because that is a GOOD IDEA. :h5: Leave it up to SHIBB FOOSE :biggrin:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 12 2011, 09:11 PM~20324834
> *Started smoothing out the stock floor a little bit. The reproduction trunk floor on my 64 is from Goodmark and the oval shaped plugs in the floor are blanked off. The same original ones in the floor just don't cut it. It's a shitty spot for water to get into and they make plugs to go in those holes anyways! So why not blank them off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Impressive work!  You still working on your 59 rag?


----------



## 3-wheel

cool idea shibb,
i just may have to do the same to mine if thats ok?

jb, from down under.


----------



## impaladude72

NICE WORK SHIBB :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

top notch shit as usual man.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Apr 13 2011, 05:55 PM~20332118
> *Hell yeah :roflmao:  :roflmao: , That would be funny as shit at the same time unique. I'm just waitin to see how many other people start doin it, Because that is a GOOD IDEA.  :h5: Leave it up to SHIBB FOOSE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Apr 13 2011, 06:33 PM~20332448
> *Impressive work!   You still working on your 59 rag?
> *



The 59 I am collecting parts for. Gotta wait till the 64 is finished.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Apr 13 2011, 06:35 PM~20332468
> *cool idea shibb,
> i just may have to do the same to mine if thats ok?
> 
> jb, from down under.
> *



of course it is man! Do it up for sure!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by impaladude72+Apr 13 2011, 09:06 PM~20334110-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WORK SHIBB :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socapots_@Apr 13 2011, 09:10 PM~20334155
> *top notch shit as usual man.
> *



Thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 12 2011, 11:16 PM~20324881
> *I still have to do the front plug, and then the passengers side ones. I'm also plugging off the holes in the braces for a smoother look in the end. Still have a couple left here and there to block off. This belly is gonna look really pretty all smoothed out and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its looking good , cant wait to see that belly painted :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 14 2011, 11:43 AM~20338225
> *its looking good , cant wait to see that belly painted :thumbsup:
> *


Oh me to man! I'm so excited to start laying down some product on that steel. Not much longer and I can start priming.


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Flipped the car 180 and started doing the other braces on Friday. Figured I didn't really need to take any pics, it's all the same work. Went snow boarding at Sunshine Village in Banff, Canada today. Ripped it up all day. So amazing! I'll be back at the 64 tomorrow.


----------



## Wizzard

Nice work on the floors.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 13 2011, 12:16 AM~20324881
> *I still have to do the front plug, and then the passengers side ones. I'm also plugging off the holes in the braces for a smoother look in the end. Still have a couple left here and there to block off. This belly is gonna look really pretty all smoothed out and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like how you smoothed that. Ima have to borrow that idea


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Apr 17 2011, 10:49 AM~20358266
> *Nice work on the floors.
> *



Thanks man! They're lookin sweet hey!?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 17 2011, 04:13 PM~20359584
> *I like how you smoothed that. Ima have to borrow that idea
> *



Of course! Makes me glad I didn't put floor halves in my car. The patching is time consuming, but I'm cutting up the floor so much from smoothing it out that brand new floor halves would have been a waste.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 17 2011, 09:15 PM~20360616
> *Of course! Makes me glad I didn't put floor halves in my car. The patching is time consuming, but I'm cutting up the floor so much from smoothing it out that brand new floor halves would have been a waste.
> *


you got yourself a point there.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 17 2011, 07:45 PM~20360839
> *you got yourself a point there.
> *



and I'm weeks away from splashing primer on it! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 17 2011, 10:07 PM~20361043
> *and I'm weeks away from splashing primer on it!  :biggrin:
> *


nice,
did you ever say what you were doing for color?

I finally got in the garage today and pulled some of the suspension off the frame for the 63.
With a litle luck i can get back in there sooner then later.
Gotta get some shit done on the glasshouse too though, at least swap out the rear end so i can ride the wire wheels this summer.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 17 2011, 08:15 PM~20361117
> *nice,
> did you ever say what you were doing for color?
> 
> I finally got in the garage today and pulled some of the suspension off the frame for the 63.
> With a litle luck i can get back in there sooner then later.
> Gotta get some shit done on the glasshouse too though, at least swap out the rear end so i can ride the wire wheels this summer.
> *



Yeah I'm doing the OG colour. Palomar Maroon. I had my Z's colour matched as well. 

That's great news man! What are you swapping the rear end out of it with?


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 17 2011, 10:07 PM~20361043
> *and I'm weeks away from splashing primer on it!  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 19 2011, 05:54 PM~20375164
> *Yeah I'm doing the OG colour. Palomar Maroon. I had my Z's colour matched as well.
> 
> That's great news man! What are you swapping the rear end out of it with?
> *


maroon will look sweet.

the rear for the glasshouse will be from a 90s fleetwood i believe. 
its actually sitting out back right now under a frame that another winnipeg guy is going to use on his caddy.
Just going to run it for a summer or two. Want to get the stock rear end shortened. that way i can roll with the ass completely dumped and all the angles will be good. and there will be no rubbing of the driveshaft on the body. I ran into that on my 63 as well. But i think that was because the shop that did my driveshaft made it oversized.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 19 2011, 07:33 PM~20376663
> *maroon will look sweet.
> 
> the rear for the glasshouse will be from a 90s fleetwood i believe.
> its actually sitting out back right now under a frame that another winnipeg guy is going to use on his caddy.
> Just going to run it for a summer or two. Want to get the stock rear end shortened. that way i can roll with the ass completely dumped and all the angles will be good. and there will be no rubbing of the driveshaft on the body. I ran into that on my 63 as well. But i think that was  because the shop that did my driveshaft made it oversized.
> *



Yeah it's gonna look classy. 

Yeah getting the stock rear end narrowed would be a way to go in the end. I'm pretty sure I have to do the same thing on my 64 with my skirts on the car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Couple of recent pictures from tonite. Got that other rear seat pan brace on a few nights ago. Filled the rear seat pan plug tonite.


----------



## benz88

lookin good Shib!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 19 2011, 08:56 PM~20377483
> *lookin good Shib!
> *



thanks dude! :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 19 2011, 10:41 PM~20377300
> *Couple of recent pictures from tonite. Got that other rear seat pan brace on a few nights ago. Filled the rear seat pan plug tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



putting in work :nicoderm:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 20 2011, 08:32 AM~20380238
> *putting in work  :nicoderm:
> *



I'm trying for as many nights as I can


----------



## socapots

commin along man.
I dont believe ive seen the need for a shortened rear end on the 60s impalas.
Mine was good until you lift it. The panhard bar shifts the rear to the divers side (i think thats the direction). and it will contact the fender.
Lotta guys use a wishbone or y bone (pretty much the same thing) ive even seen some guys put another banana bar on the top.
a 4 or 3 link is the other way to go. But i know less about that then i do the wishbone.


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 19 2011, 08:41 PM~20377300
> *Couple of recent pictures from tonite. Got that other rear seat pan brace on a few nights ago. Filled the rear seat pan plug tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work!


----------



## willskie187




----------



## LURCH63

nice build, cant wait to see completed. say was that brace a pain to replace? i got a 63 with i think that same brace coming undone?


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Apr 23 2011, 08:36 AM~20401806
> *nice build, cant wait to see completed. say was that brace a pain to replace? i got a 63 with i think that same brace coming undone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







Drill it from the top. You can see the little dimples where the spot welds are. The hardest part would be on the rocker. More than likely, the rocker has a hole in it due to rust. Once you have the brace in place with screws, weld the holes you drilled from the top. Looks better and less clean up.


----------



## willskie187

HAPPY EASTER SHIBB


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Apr 23 2011, 07:36 AM~20401806
> *nice build, cant wait to see completed. say was that brace a pain to replace? i got a 63 with i think that same brace coming undone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It was a bit of a bitch but for the most part it came out pretty easy. Gotta make sure every spot weld is drill out or its never gonna come out. You definitely need 2 people in order to put it back in though. Someone on both sides.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Apr 24 2011, 05:44 PM~20410586
> *HAPPY EASTER SHIBB
> *



thanks bud!


----------



## willskie187

Have u done anything to the 4 lately??????


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Apr 27 2011, 04:53 PM~20433966
> *Have u done anything to the 4 lately??????
> *


oh heck yeah. Pictures are uploading now! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Took a little break from sheet metal and body stuff. Decided to start tying up some loose ends on my chassis. I still have a huge list of things I need to finish on the chassis, but tonite I started simple. I want the front frame horns to look smoothed off when the frame is painted so I started the boxing process on the frame horns. It isn't quite frame wrapping like you hydro guys do, it just prettying up. I'm gonna wrap the front frame horns with 1/8" plate so the front cross member flows into them nicely.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## vegASS

real nice work!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

Progress lookin good Homie


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 29 2011, 02:33 AM~20445961
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by vegASS+Apr 29 2011, 03:09 AM~20445995-->
> 
> 
> 
> real nice work!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Apr 29 2011, 03:30 AM~20446021
> *Progress lookin good Homie
> *


Thanks guys!

I got some more progress tonite. I'm just in letting some of the welds cool down. I'll post pics later on.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## baggedout81

JEFF


































































HI


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Gotta show off the welds right!? :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 29 2011, 11:16 PM~20452388
> *JEFF
> HI
> *



Sup dude!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 30 2011, 12:17 AM~20452394
> *Sup dude!
> *


Drunkish


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Holy fuck that bench is a mess! Ha ha. Too much working on the 64 and not enough cleaning my shit up. I think a spring cleaning is in order. Other than the mess the front frame horns are looking pretty sweet! Nice and smooth!


----------



## benz88

Looks good bro! I like the threaded insert you welded in.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 29 2011, 11:21 PM~20452422
> *Looks good bro! I like the threaded insert you welded in.
> *



Thanks man!

Yeah those things are fuckin sweet hey!? You can get them in all kinds of threads. I kinda wish they were a little thicker and they had a few more threads in them, but they're still pretty sweet. I sure hope my bumper goes on ha ha. I'm 99% sure I got that threaded hole in the right spot.


----------



## socapots

been awhile since ive looked at my frame..
But dont the bumper bolt to the front holes you covered?
I think one of those back ones is for the brace that goes from the frame to bumper..
But now i cant remember for sure. lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 29 2011, 11:17 PM~20452400
> *Drunkish
> *


ha ha nice! That'll be me tonite


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 30 2011, 12:32 PM~20454497
> *been awhile since ive looked at my frame..
> But dont the bumper bolt to the front holes you covered?
> I think one of those back ones is for the brace that goes from the frame to bumper..
> But now i cant remember for sure. lol.
> *



Yeah the main brackets bolt to the two front holes I covered up. I'm gonna punch those holes through from the other side with some transfer punches. The one I did with the welded insert is for the bumper brace.


----------



## benz88

I could have sworn the two holes to bottom there are for the bracket.I may be wrong though, I just helped a friend put his back on last week and already forget haha


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 30 2011, 01:39 PM~20454747
> *I could have sworn the two holes to bottom there are for the bracket.I may be wrong though, I just helped a friend put his back on last week and already forget haha
> *



The two holes that don't have the welded thread insert are for the idler arm


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started plugging off the upper A Arm mounts.


----------



## CHUCC

Amazing work as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 30 2011, 05:16 PM~20455534
> *Amazing work as usual :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 30 2011, 06:17 PM~20455541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Keep on pushin! Looking sharp


----------



## willskie187

I see ur back at it again homie, Lookin good


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 30 2011, 03:18 PM~20454664
> *Yeah the main brackets bolt to the two front holes I covered up. I'm gonna punch those holes through from the other side with some transfer punches. The one I did with the welded insert is for the bumper brace.
> *


  
thats what i was thinkin'. lol.
those a arm mounts look good to man.
some fat welds on that shit. lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 30 2011, 07:48 PM~20456246
> *
> thats what i was thinkin'. lol.
> those a arm mounts look good to man.
> some fat welds on that shit. lol.
> *


thanks dude! Yeah those are some mega penetrating welds. Gotta burn it in really hot.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 1 2011, 01:49 AM~20457747
> *thanks dude! Yeah those are some mega penetrating welds. Gotta burn it in really hot.
> *


you also speed up how fast you move?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 1 2011, 08:26 PM~20462319
> *you also speed up how fast you move?
> *



From what?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

So in the spirit of workin on the front end of my frame I figured I'd finally start finishing up the air ride shit. I did all that work to my upper and lower A Arms but really had no fuckin clue as to how I was gonna mount my bags in my frame ha ha. 

If you guys have learned anything over these past years about how I build shit you probably know it's gonna be a little bit different than the norm. I decided rather than using an upper cup for the air bag like most kits come with I am gonna make a giant plate in the crossmember. The plate will be welded into the frame. The bag will have a flat plate that will bolt to it, and that plate to the welded plate. Kinda hard to explain, but as I progress with it the pictures will tell the story.


----------



## edelmiro13

Very nice build nice work on that frame also


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the holes drilled out on the upper A Arm ears for the 1/2" air line to come out if. Almost looks like a hydraulic cylinder should be poking it's head out of there hey? lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I put a couple of tack welds to hold my plate in place. I'm gonna have to take the plate out again to cut holes and weld some of those fancy weld nuts into for the bag bracket plate. The reason for tacking it into place was to establish where my bag was going to sit. 

I'm gonna have to make those bag bracket plates in order for me to move on with this project and I think I'm gonna have them water-jet cut out just to be fancy.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The cool thing about where I located the back on the lower A Arm is that I don't have to cut ANYTHING on my frame. A lot of guys with air have to cut away the frame cause the bag will rub in certain spots. I've got loads of room everywhere for the bag.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 1 2011, 09:11 PM~20462932
> *Very nice build nice work on that frame also
> *



thanks man! I'm pretty excited about getting some more work done on the frame. I kinda forgot all about it half way through a few years ago. I've learned a lot on this site in that time and I'm glad I get to put all the ideas I've learned here into my frame.


----------



## baggedout81

Lookin good there shibby.The plate is the way to go for the upper bag mount.Solid shit an be done


----------



## KERRBSS

Looking good shib.


----------



## JOHNER

LOOKING GOOD! you got some serious welding skillss...


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 1 2011, 09:16 PM~20463012
> *I put a couple of tack welds to hold my plate in place. I'm gonna have to take the plate out again to cut holes and weld some of those fancy weld nuts into for the bag bracket plate. The reason for tacking it into place was to establish where my bag was going to sit.
> 
> I'm gonna have to make those bag bracket plates in order for me to move on with this project and I think I'm gonna have them water-jet cut out just to be fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats slick


----------



## KERRBSS

You and mr.house are my guide lines for bag install. I'm definitly taking notes.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the positive feedback. 

I'm gonna figure out the flat bag bracket that'll bolt to the big plate in my crossmember tonite and get it designed in Solidworks and out to the water-jetters for tomorrow. I'm not gonna be able to take out that big plate until those water-jetted brackets are made and I can transfer punch the holes into it.


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 1 2011, 11:05 PM~20462869
> *From what?
> *


lol.
my bad. I for those fat welds.. you turn up the heat and slow down your hand speed?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@May 2 2011, 12:10 PM~20466345
> *thats slick
> *



X2

looks good man


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 2 2011, 05:59 PM~20469776
> *lol.
> my bad. I for those fat welds.. you turn up the heat and slow down your hand speed?
> *


The heat is maxed out, lots of wire speed, and my hands go pretty quick actually. When I first started welding (all of the boxing and wrapping I did on the car a few years ago) I use to point the MIG torch towards the tail of my weld. I found as a novice it was easy that way to see the weld I was welding, unfortunately I couldn't see what i was welding into or where I was going. Now that I'm better at it I actually point the MIG torch in the direction I'm going. I can't see what I've welded, but I can see where I'm going and it works a LOT better. Makes a nicer and hotter weld to because you're pointing the heat in the directions you're going.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started designing my front flat upper air bracket. I can this "Newfie" engineering. I just start drawing and plotting points and just see where it takes me. I'm gonna take this template to work tomorrow and build this in the computer.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 2 2011, 09:18 PM~20470534
> *The heat is maxed out, lots of wire speed, and my hands go pretty quick actually. When I first started welding (all of the boxing and wrapping I did on the car a few years ago) I use to point the MIG torch towards the tail of my weld. I found as a novice it was easy that way to see the weld I was welding, unfortunately I couldn't see what i was welding into or where I was going. Now that I'm better at it I actually point the MIG torch in the direction I'm going. I can't see what I've welded, but I can see where I'm going and it works a LOT better. Makes a nicer and hotter weld to because you're pointing the heat in the directions you're going.
> *


thats what ive herd about pointing in the direction you are going. Wayy better penetration is what i remember hearing as well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 2 2011, 07:38 PM~20470797
> *thats what ive herd about pointing in the direction you are going. Wayy better penetration is what i remember hearing as well.
> *



Yeah it seems to work awesome!


----------



## baggedout81

SHIBTASTIC!!!!


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 2 2011, 08:23 PM~20470602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the design!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 3 2011, 06:22 AM~20473784
> *I like the design!
> *


Thanks man! Can't wait to get them cut


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 3 2011, 09:22 AM~20473784
> *I like the design!
> *


me too, now scan them and pm me a print so i can waterjet me out a set :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 3 2011, 12:38 PM~20475552
> *Thanks man! Can't wait to get them cut
> *



How low will the car will sit when the bags are dumped? crossmember?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 3 2011, 12:34 PM~20475942
> *me too, now scan them and pm me a print so i can waterjet me out a set :biggrin:
> *



If you want I can e-mail you the DXF file that's required for water-jetting. I seriously don't mind.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 3 2011, 01:46 PM~20476431
> *How low will the car will sit when the bags are dumped? crossmember?
> *


To be honest i have no clue ha ha. I don't want my crossmember to hit the ground cause there's gonna be pretty paint on it. I guess after this is all build I'll have to test it out before the body goes on. I might be making bump stops


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got the Solidworks modelling of that upper front air ride bracket done at work today and sent off the DXF to the water-jetters. Hopefully tomorrow or the next day they'll be done.


----------



## Guest

What are you using to make your sheet metal cuts so clean and straight?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@May 3 2011, 11:42 PM~20481203
> *What are you using to make your sheet metal cuts so clean and straight?
> *


I got a few different things I'm using. I've got a vertical bandsaw, I use a pneumatic sawsall, and sometimes I use a cut-off wheel on an angle grinder. The Vertical bandsaw I have doesn't have a huge throat on it so sometimes it's hard to cut big stuff. For sheetmetal when I can't get it all cut on the bandsaw I use that pneumatic sawsall. It's awesome!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got my brackets made from the Water-Jetters. They turned out fuckin awesome!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Cut the tacks out of the frame and the plate. Layed out the holes and got the all cut out.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the weld-in nut put into place to hold the new plate.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got it all finished up. Now I just gotta weld the big plate in for good!


----------



## Reckless

Damn Jeff,

after this car is done, you can take this thread and make it into 

"how to properly restore a 1964 impala" By Shibby 

have you had a chance to think about that dash part i asked you about?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@May 6 2011, 08:17 PM~20500520
> *Damn Jeff,
> 
> after this car is done, you can take this thread and make it into
> 
> "how to properly restore a 1964 impala" By Shibby
> 
> have you had a chance to think about that dash part i asked you about?
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin: 

Fuck dude I totally forgot about that dash part. My bad. It was a radio delete wasn't it?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 6 2011, 09:10 PM~20499940
> *Got it all finished up. Now I just gotta weld the big plate in for good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your a frickin genius :cheesy:


----------



## Reckless

yea radio delete but incorporating my dakota digital management display...

i'll shoot you a PM later today when i get home.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 7 2011, 08:58 AM~20502681
> *Your a frickin genius  :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: awww thanks!

It's lookin pretty sweet now hey?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 7 2011, 10:21 PM~20504891
> *:happysad: awww thanks!
> 
> It's lookin pretty sweet now hey?
> *


shit yeah...cant wait till im at that point installing bags


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 7 2011, 09:22 PM~20505495
> *shit yeah...cant wait till im at that point installing bags
> *



You gonna do it up like mine? If so I could send you all the DXF computer shit I've got so you can have the same stuff water-jet cut. Half the stuff I did was in a band saw, but if you want the other stuff you got it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Before I welded the big plate into place I tacked it again to make sure everything bolted together properly. It works fuckin awesome! Kinda dark but the 1/2" NPT port lines up with my hole I drilled out on the upper A arm ears really nice.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The bolt circle diameter of where the three 3/8" bolts go into the big plate worked out pretty nice as well. A 9/16" socket on an extension reaches into the three spots really well. The practicality of all this shit is way sweeter than upper cups.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started burning it into place. This is about the extent of what I can weld currently. I'm gonna build support walls from the lower part of the crossmember into the plate where it's not welded right now. This will stiffen it up and it'll also close everything off. Gonna look sweet all smoothed out and painted when the time comes.


----------



## baggedout81

Looks wayyy better than a cup  save them templates sell em as a set.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 8 2011, 12:07 AM~20506269
> *Looks wayyy better than a cup   save them templates sell em as a set.
> *


Yeah I should digitize the big plate template too hey? It's easy all I gotta do is scan it and re-draw it in Solidworks. You think I could sell these a kits? I don't know if weld in kits are what a lot of guys are after with air ride?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 8 2011, 02:56 AM~20506221
> *You gonna do it up like mine? If so I could send you all the DXF computer shit I've got so you can have the same stuff water-jet cut. Half the stuff I did was in a band saw, but if you want the other stuff you got it.
> *


You seem to have the best solution. I'd like to go that route when it comes time. I'll pm you my email.


----------



## willskie187

Lookin good Shibb :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 8 2011, 01:10 AM~20506285
> *Yeah I should digitize the big plate template too hey? It's easy all I gotta do is scan it and re-draw it in Solidworks. You think I could sell these a kits? I don't know if weld in kits are what a lot of guys are after with air ride?
> *


Thats really not a whole lot of welding.You could phrase it as "minor welding" involved


----------



## benz88

Wow that bag mount is awesome. Definately should try and sell kits of it


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by benz88+May 8 2011, 11:08 AM~20507790-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that bag mount is awesome. Definately should try and sell kits of it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@May 8 2011, 10:00 AM~20507505
> *Thats really not a whole lot of welding.You could phrase it as "minor welding" involved
> *



That's awesome, yeah maybe I'll put something together.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Built the support for my air ride plate today. Everything turned out pretty sweet, but I'll be the first one to admit when I fucked something up and boy did I forget about something pretty important. Got it all finished up and then decided to take the lower A-Arn off. Duhhhhhh... how the fuck am I gonna get that rectangular nut that holds the A-Arm out!??? FUCK!!!

So now I'm trying to decide what to do. I can either cut those oval holes back into the lower part of the crossmember for my arm to get in, or I can build a really thick threaded piece similar to the OG ones, cut that spot out, TIG it in and put it back so it remains all smoothed out. Hoping they never strip on me. Or I can use a hole saw and drill a hole in the center of the motor mount spots to get my fingers in. Or I'm open to any of your suggestions. 

Here's the pics from today anyways.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Used the hydraulic press to form this piece to the correct shape. This took a while lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 8 2011, 06:51 PM~20509197
> *Used the hydraulic press to form this piece to the correct shape. This took a while lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's frickin sweet.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 8 2011, 04:34 PM~20509382
> *That's frickin sweet.
> *


thanks man! Yeah it took like and hour and a half to finally get it into the right shape, but it looks awesome hey. 

Too bad about my lower A-arm bolt problem ha ha


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

man by far some of the cleanest work ive ever seen hurry up and finish ready to see ur OCD get down on that rag


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@May 8 2011, 06:16 PM~20509894
> *man by far some of the cleanest work ive ever seen hurry up and finish ready to see ur OCD get down on that rag
> *


Thanks man I really appreciate it. I just stopped into your topic and holy man your car is done! It looks awesome man!!!

Ha ha yeah the OCD is gonna come in handy for the 59.


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 8 2011, 06:17 PM~20509910
> *Thanks man I really appreciate it. I just stopped into your topic and holy man your car is done! It looks awesome man!!!
> 
> Ha ha yeah the OCD is gonna come in handy for the 59.
> *


yea its almost done well its done minus im gonna juice it but i sure have enjoyed driving it just took it to its first show didnt win nothin but got a spread coming in street low mag so im super excited ab that they did some awesome photos with 2 different girls i had a good time and my girl was all for almost naked girls on the roof of my car so made it even better . ur car wont get in a mag it will be in a damn museum your are the man


----------



## 3-wheel

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 9 2011, 08:50 AM~20509186
> *Built the support for my air ride plate today. Everything turned out pretty sweet, but I'll be the first one to admit when I fucked something up and boy did I forget about something pretty important. Got it all finished up and then decided to take the lower A-Arn off. Duhhhhhh... how the fuck am I gonna get that rectangular nut that holds the A-Arm out!??? FUCK!!!
> 
> So now I'm trying to decide what to do. I can either cut those oval holes back into the lower part of the crossmember for my arm to get in, or I can build a really thick threaded piece similar to the OG ones, cut that spot out, TIG it in and put it back so it remains all smoothed out. Hoping they never strip on me. Or I can use a hole saw and drill a hole in the center of the motor mount spots to get my fingers in. Or I'm open to any of your suggestions.
> 
> Here's the pics from today anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you funny fucker,
just flicked through your latest pics without reading what you wrote and thought, how the hell is he gona get that lower arm out?????

you what you do best shibb, cut out a hole, weld the nut on the other side, then reweld the plate!!!!! jb, and shibb style!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@May 8 2011, 06:21 PM~20509939
> *yea its almost done well its done minus im gonna juice it but i sure have enjoyed driving it just took it to its first show didnt win nothin but got a spread coming in street low mag so im super excited ab that they did some awesome photos with 2 different girls i had a good time and my girl was all for almost naked girls on the roof of my car so made it even better . ur car wont get in a mag it will be in a damn museum your are the man
> *



Ohhh man I wish I was in your shoes! I want my car done so bad. That's awesome your car is going in a magazine! Must have been pretty fun having some half naked women all over your car. ha ha. 

Ahh man you're too kind. I gotta keep pluggin away at it. I'm out there almost every night working on it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@May 8 2011, 06:23 PM~20509957
> *you funny fucker,
> just flicked through your latest pics without reading what you wrote and thought, how the hell is he gona get that lower arm out?????
> 
> you what you do best shibb, cut out a hole, weld the nut on the other side, then reweld the plate!!!!! jb, and shibb style!!
> *



ha ha ahhh man I was so pissed at myself for missing that detail before I welded it all up. Good thing I only did one side. If I had done both sides together they'd be stuck in there forever ha ha. 

Yeah I think I'm gonna make a think piece with the two threaded holes and weld it in there after I cut the spot out. I don't think I'll ever have problems with it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I GOT MY WHEELS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 9 2011, 05:42 PM~20516438
> *I GOT MY WHEELS TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking very nice!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ha ha I'm gonna sleep with one in my bed tonite lol. I'm way too excited!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 9 2011, 10:17 PM~20519008
> *Ha ha I'm gonna sleep with one in my bed tonite lol. I'm way too excited!
> *


u gonna take the knock off out tonight huh :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187

Now they are SEXY 72's :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2011, 12:57 AM~20519868
> *u gonna take the knock off out tonight huh :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 11:57 PM~20519868
> *u gonna take the knock off out tonight huh :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 10:57 PM~20519868
> *u gonna take the knock off out tonight huh :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *



ha ha you bet! My room smells of new rubber ha ha


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 10 2011, 07:36 AM~20521092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they are SEXY 72's  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah man I'm in love with 72 straight lace! I like the gap between the spokes better on a 72 rather than a 100. I do like the wheels Skim did on his 64 though. I think they were 60 spoke cross laced? I might go that route for my 59 when the time comes.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I haven't been working on the 64 since the last pics I posted. My daily had some issues during the winter. I had a total of 3 hit n runs. Nothing terribly serious, but pretty fuckin shitty for me. My shaved gate was swiped. Somebody hit my drivers side Caddy taillight in a parking lot, and there's some scrubbing on the side of the box. Poor fuckin truck. I'm sure if I drove a beater nothing would happen ha ha. 

Anyways I'm fixing all those spots and I'm gonna spray my truck again. Freshen it up, might even two tone it. I'll post a few pics later on.


----------



## willskie187

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 10 2011, 11:32 PM~20526883
> *Yeah man I'm in love with 72 straight lace! I like the gap between the spokes better on a 72 rather than a 100. I do like the wheels Skim did on his 64 though. I think they were 60 spoke cross laced? I might go that route for my 59 when the time comes.
> *


YES SIR me too 72's are the shit, Yeah Skim's rims are GANGSTA


----------



## JOHNER

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 9 2011, 06:42 PM~20516438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

damn.. shit lookin sweet shibb.
and those wheels look wicked man. 
nice choice


----------



## Lunas64

Wheels are sik.....SHIBBY 64! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 11 2011, 12:37 AM~20526931
> *I haven't been working on the 64 since the last pics I posted. My daily had some issues during the winter. I had a total of 3 hit n runs. Nothing terribly serious, but pretty fuckin shitty for me. My shaved gate was swiped. Somebody hit my drivers side Caddy taillight in a parking lot, and there's some scrubbing on the side of the box. Poor fuckin truck. I'm sure if I drove a beater nothing would happen ha ha.
> 
> Anyways I'm fixing all those spots and I'm gonna spray my truck again. Freshen it up, might even two tone it. I'll post a few pics later on.
> *


lol, when I first got my car it looked nice...I was sitting in it in a parking lot waiting on the wifey and this bitch got out and nailed the side with her door. I opened my door and slammed the fucker into the side of her's and said "Now we're even." the bitch was heated.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by socapots+May 12 2011, 06:55 PM~20541094-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn.. shit lookin sweet shibb.
> and those wheels look wicked man.
> nice choice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lunas64_@May 13 2011, 11:36 AM~20545998
> *Wheels are sik.....SHIBBY 64! :biggrin:
> *



YEAH! :biggrin: Thanks guys


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 13 2011, 02:47 PM~20547182
> *lol, when I first got my car it looked nice...I was sitting in it in a parking lot waiting on the wifey and this bitch got out and nailed the side with her door. I opened my door and slammed the fucker into the side of her's and said "Now we're even." the bitch was heated.
> *



Ahhh man it drives me nuts how stupid some people are. The worst thing you could do to a persons car is hit and run. Complete dick move.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 19 2011, 08:41 PM~20377300
> *Couple of recent pictures from tonite. Got that other rear seat pan brace on a few nights ago. Filled the rear seat pan plug tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up my north of the border buddy? Man I really wished I would have payed somebody to sand blast my fucking car I bought a pot and started doing it myself in the backyard Im almost done but damn what a fucking joke almost died of a heat stroke the bout shit a gold brick and had a heart attack after I seen the mess I had left to clean up


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 14 2011, 04:21 PM~20552904
> *Whats up my north of the border buddy? Man I really wished I would have payed somebody to sand blast my fucking car I bought a pot and started doing it myself in the backyard Im almost done but damn what a fucking joke almost died of a heat stroke the bout shit a gold brick and had a heart attack after I seen the mess I had left to clean up
> *


Yeah man it's not a fun activity that's for sure. We have a plastic bead blaster and sand blasters here in Calgary.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Did a little bit of work tonite. Felt like takin it easy. Had a pretty big camping weekend in B.C. over the weekend so I decided to just do a bit more sheet metal work.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 24 2011, 08:05 PM~20622705
> *Did a little bit of work tonite. Felt like takin it easy. Had a pretty big camping weekend in B.C. over the weekend so I decided to just do a bit more sheet metal work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Slowly but Surely


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 25 2011, 12:05 AM~20622705
> *Did a little bit of work tonite. Felt like takin it easy. Had a pretty big camping weekend in B.C. over the weekend so I decided to just do a bit more sheet metal work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I looked though pretty much all your build....Very nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 25 2011, 12:47 AM~20624138
> *Slowly but Surely
> *


Who you calling Shirley? Ha ha jk. 

Yeah man it's been kinda slow these days. Too much summer shit goin on. Calgary is a non stop party in the summer.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 25 2011, 05:59 PM~20628452
> *I looked though pretty much all your build....Very nice work homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man! That's a hack of a lot of pictures to go through hey?


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby+May 29 2011, 02:22 PM~20651758-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who you calling Shirley? Ha ha jk.
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha. classic movie. :happysad:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@May 29 2011, 02:23 PM~20651760
> *Thanks man! That's a hack of a lot of pictures to go through hey?
> *


lol.. but this layitlow.. Shit was built on pictures. hah


----------



## ShibbyShibby

socapots said:


> lol.. but this layitlow.. Shit was built on pictures. hah


Yeah very true!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got a bit more work done on the floor tonite. Didn't feel like takin pictures. I'm ready to get the 4th brace on now.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got that patch done at the bottom and got the spot primed tonite.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Is anybody else having some serious trouble navigating this site now that it's changed or is it just me? I can't find any of my topic subscriptions.


----------



## west coast ridaz

ShibbyShibby said:


> Is anybody else having some serious trouble navigating this site now that it's changed or is it just me? I can't find any of my topic subscriptions.


 yep im not feelin it


----------



## socapots

nah..
i just did it the old fasion way all along. lol


----------



## ROB327

HA SHIBBY CAN YOU SHOW WHAT YOUR BOX BRACE COVER LOOKS LIKE INSTALLED ON THE CAR


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Flipped the frame over and started doing the same work to the opposite side.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got a bit of work done to the frame and then hit the body again. Got the 4th brace on tonite.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

After I got the brace on I filled in the plug like I did on the other side. I got a shit load of work done tonite and watched Boston kick Vancouver's ass!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

ROB327 said:


> HA SHIBBY CAN YOU SHOW WHAT YOUR BOX BRACE COVER LOOKS LIKE INSTALLED ON THE CAR


Hope this helps dude. 



























<---- Gotta fix that one


----------



## Moe Built

NIce work! :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaserg

Where did you get the body mount boxes and covers?


----------



## LacN_Thru

ShibbyShibby said:


> Did a little bit of work tonite. Felt like takin it easy. Had a pretty big camping weekend in B.C. over the weekend so I decided to just do a bit more sheet metal work.


Where did ya go :cheesy: ?

Car is coming along nicely neighbour :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

impalaserg said:


> Where did you get the body mount boxes and covers?


You can buy them from Hubbards Impala parts.

http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/category.php?CatId=289


----------



## ShibbyShibby

LacN_Thru said:


> Where did ya go :cheesy: ?
> 
> Car is coming along nicely neighbour :biggrin:



We went to Lake Enid in B.C. It's like half an hour west of Invermere. Soooooo beautiful!


----------



## Zoom

nice to see you chugging along! this is going to be a sick ass 64!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

leong357 said:


> nice to see you chugging along! this is going to be a sick ass 64!


Thanks man! Yeah I'm tryin to get out in the garage as much as I can. Sometimes summer gets in the way though.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some more work done on the other front frame horn tonite. Didn't take too many pics as it's all the same as the first side, but I took a few.


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Great work!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Awesome build man!


----------



## ROB327

HA SHIBBY THANK YOU FOR THE PICTURES OF THEBOX BRACE COVERS IT HELP ME ALOT DO YOU WANT TO COME DOWN TO MARYLAND FINISH MY CAR LOL


----------



## ShibbyShibby

ROB327 said:


> HA SHIBBY THANK YOU FOR THE PICTURES OF THEBOX BRACE COVERS IT HELP ME ALOT DO YOU WANT TO COME DOWN TO MARYLAND FINISH MY CAR LOL


I've always wanted to visit Maryland. Where you at with your car?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The tricky part is the box brace cover goes between the wheel well and the box brace. Three layers


----------



## KERRBSS

Sup shib, looking good


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup shib, looking good


Hey dude! Thanks man. 

What's new?


----------



## KERRBSS

ShibbyShibby said:


> Hey dude! Thanks man.
> 
> What's new?


Not alot, trying to push forward on this car so I can get it on a rotisserie by fall. The floors kicked my ass. I'm so over this "let's restore a car" idea....lol


----------



## big C

SIX1RAG said:


> Not alot, trying to push forward on this car so I can get it on a rotisserie by fall. The floors kicked my ass. I'm so over this "let's restore a car" idea....lol


lol thats the same way I am


----------



## ROB327

ROB327 said:


> HA SHIBBY THANK YOU FOR THE PICTURES OF THEBOX BRACE COVERS IT HELP ME ALOT DO YOU WANT TO COME DOWN TO MARYLAND FINISH MY CAR LOL


I AM STARTING ON MY BOX COVER THEN I CAN PUT THE BACK END TOGETHER I AM HOPING TO BE DONE THIS YEAR BUT I DONT THINK IT POSSIBLE


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SIX1RAG said:


> Not alot, trying to push forward on this car so I can get it on a rotisserie by fall. The floors kicked my ass. I'm so over this "let's restore a car" idea....lol


oh man I totally know what you mean. I've got a few more things including one more brace to do on my floor and I've seriously had it with body/metal work.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

ROB327 said:


> I AM STARTING ON MY BOX COVER THEN I CAN PUT THE BACK END TOGETHER I AM HOPING TO BE DONE THIS YEAR BUT I DONT THINK IT POSSIBLE


Yeah man it's a shit ton of work. I thought I was gonna be in primer so long ago. Ahhh well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

ROB327 said:


> I AM STARTING ON MY BOX COVER THEN I CAN PUT THE BACK END TOGETHER I AM HOPING TO BE DONE THIS YEAR BUT I DONT THINK IT POSSIBLE


Yeah man it's a shit ton of work. I thought I was gonna be in primer so long ago. Ahhh well.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Dude u do GREAT work I've also been working on a 64 but mines a 4dr hardtop no post impala. Lots and lots and lots of work. Ur shit is tight as hell though, wish I had ur skills!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Dude u do GREAT work I've also been working on a 64 but mines a 4dr hardtop no post impala. Lots and lots and lots of work. Ur shit is tight as hell though, wish I had ur skills!!


Thanks man! Good to hear you're building and saving another 64. You have a build thread started yet? I'd like to see pictures.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Dude u do GREAT work I've also been working on a 64 but mines a 4dr hardtop no post impala. Lots and lots and lots of work. Ur shit is tight as hell though, wish I had ur skills!!


Thanks man! Good to hear you're building and saving another 64. You have a build thread started yet? I'd like to see pictures.


----------



## impalaserg

Have you seen this, dude snapped !!
http://forums.chevyhiperformance.co...rk/1964-impala-ss-body-restoration/index.html


----------



## big C

Hey shib I finally started a build up thread on my 64 its under 64 impala 2dr check it out


----------



## ShibbyShibby

impalaserg said:


> Have you seen this, dude snapped !!
> http://forums.chevyhiperformance.co...rk/1964-impala-ss-body-restoration/index.html




Nice build!


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave: 
I haven't been on here much; just stoppin by to say high and check out the great progress.


----------



## Rambler69

Can you stop messing around and get some paint on this already?


----------



## big C

Rambler69 said:


> Can you stop messing around and get some paint on this already?


hey bro this aint no 69 rambler you cant rush perfection


----------



## ShibbyShibby

holy man I haven't been on here in a while, and truth be told I haven't been working on the 64 much lately. I've been fixing the back end of my GMC. Got hit in the back so I had to re-do the caddy's and fix the shaved gate. Been working hard on it for the last 3 weeks and got it all done and into primer for the Dropsicles show in Lethbridge this weekend. Still gotta paint it but I'm gonna hold off on that for a while and get back on the 64. I'll start workin on it again come Monday.


----------



## dekay24

how was the show this yr? unfortunately i couldnt make it this time. the cruise they have there is unreal!

p.s. i was chillin with your boy tony(deuce) in peg a few weeks back.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

dekay24 said:


> how was the show this yr? unfortunately i couldnt make it this time. the cruise they have there is unreal!
> 
> p.s. i was chillin with your boy tony(deuce) in peg a few weeks back.



Yeah man the show was unreal! Did the shone n Shine, the cruise, and even checked out the 100 foot drags. I will definitely hit up that show again next year. 

Tony was sayin he was chillin with you. That must have been after the Winnipeg show?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got some more metal work done on the belly of the floor this morning.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Holy fuck it's this site makes it retarded to link photos. FUCK!


----------



## hi_ryder

whats good! bump


----------



## 3-wheel

howzit comin along shibb ?
jb.


----------



## willskie187

What it dew Shibb :wave:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Im headin out there now and workin on my 64!


----------



## big C

Killer dealer my brother from another mother


----------



## Lunas64

Sup Shib, this is what ive been doin!!! Gettin ready for Vegas!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Shib, this is what ive been doin!!! Gettin ready for Vegas!!


:thumbsup::machinegun:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Shib, this is what ive been doin!!! Gettin ready for Vegas!!



Holy shit dude that colour change looks awesome man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Spent like 8 hours out in the garage on the Shibb4 today. Didn't take any pictures of the small little shit I was doin but managed to catch some pictures on the big rust hole I fixed. This is the last piece of rust to fix on my car. I'll be shooting it in primer in the next week ish. I can't fuckin believe I'm there. I got a couple more little things to do and spot blast a few areas still.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

nice work


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

AND I THOUGHT I HAD WORK TO DO. GOOD JOB HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

looking good almost there


----------



## graham

can't wait to see shibb64 in primer


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Man.... I just caught up on this build... I used to have a subscription before LIL was changed...You make this shit look TOO easy... RE-subscribed


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Man.... I just caught up on this build... I used to have a subscription before LIL was changed...You make this shit look TOO easy... RE-subscribed


Yeah I lost all my awesome subscriptions to! Thanks for re-subscribing man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah primer next week guys.


----------



## drasticbean

:worship:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the brace on today!


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KERRBSS

Hot shit....look out!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SIX1RAG said:


> Hot shit....look out!


Hell yeah!

That was the big step to primer. I only have a few little spots left.


----------



## KERRBSS

ShibbyShibby said:


> Hell yeah!That was the big step to primer. I only have a few little spots left.


 Wish I could say the same. In due time I guess....looks good....getting closer to a 59 rag build! Lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SIX1RAG said:


> Wish I could say the same. In due time I guess....looks good....getting closer to a 59 rag build! Lol



Yeah man getting closer and closer! I can't wait to start building that car.


----------



## JOHNER

ShibbyShibby said:


>


MR.SHIBBY your welds are sick!!!! I wish I knew how to weld like you,slowly getting it though.. just got me a small welder.


----------



## Madrox64

:thumbsup: Progress!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

johner956 said:


> MR.SHIBBY your welds are sick!!!! I wish I knew how to weld like you,slowly getting it though.. just got me a small welder.


Thanks man! Yeah the welder I'm using is a Millermatic 175. It's a 220 MIG. It'll do 20 gauge all the way to 3/8". 

The trick with welding the thin 20 gauge like in these pics is super short trigger pulls. You need enough amperage to get good penetration and enough wire speed to accommodate it, but it's gotta be done in super fast trigger pulls. Eventually you'll get a rhythm going and it's a piece of cake!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the brace welded in this morning, and plugged off the holes in the brace to get it all smooth like the others.


----------



## KERRBSS

Yes sir


----------



## dyra_PL

Sick build! I have just went through all 125 pages! A lot of instructions for me, I've just started off-frame build up of my 64 SS Impala, long way to go, but frame is almost done. Want to do bags, would be great to get that dxf files off ya Shibb. 

Greetings from Eastern Europe guys!


----------



## JOHNER

ShibbyShibby said:


> Thanks man! Yeah the welder I'm using is a Millermatic 175. It's a 220 MIG. It'll do 20 gauge all the way to 3/8".
> 
> The trick with welding the thin 20 gauge like in these pics is super short trigger pulls. You need enough amperage to get good penetration and enough wire speed to accommodate it, but it's gotta be done in super fast trigger pulls. Eventually you'll get a rhythm going and it's a piece of cake!


Appreciate that advice!! I was blowing holes through the sheet metal at first :banghead: I been practicing on a scrap hood,welds are getting a bit better as I go...thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev

awsome build!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

dyra_PL said:


> Sick build! I have just went through all 125 pages! A lot of instructions for me, I've just started off-frame build up of my 64 SS Impala, long way to go, but frame is almost done. Want to do bags, would be great to get that dxf files off ya Shibb.
> 
> Greetings from Eastern Europe guys!


Message me your e-mail and I'll send you all the DXF files I've got. Keep in mind there are a lot of parts for the rear I'm still in the midst of making so there will be more to come and also keep in mind that half of the parts weren't water jet cut. They were templated and cut in my bandsaw. Regardless I'll send you everything I have.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

johner956 said:


> Appreciate that advice!! I was blowing holes through the sheet metal at first :banghead: I been practicing on a scrap hood,welds are getting a bit better as I go...thanks again:thumbsup:


What kind of gas are you using with your MIG? There are a few different kinds. I'm using BlueShield. I've found it works WAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than the others.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Bit of an update on the belly of my car. Not in primer yet. I seriously underestimated the amount of time it's taking to go over the whole floor with scuff pads to get it prep'd for primer. Holy shit it's taking forever. I am however making good progress on it. It's starting to look like it's chromed ha ha. I doubt it'll be in primer this week but if I keep up this trend it should be next week or possibly the following weekend. I don't wanna cut any corners on preping the floor. Gotta make sure every square inch has been gone over and cleaned.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

is this 64 hopper


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

tha was clean job with thecut and refill with the welder


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ha ha you can tell I'm getting close to finishing up all the little tiny details of metal work on the belly cause I just spent 6 hours out in the shop tonite. Worked my ass off all night on it and it hardly looks like I did a thing! Ha ha. Still... its looing bad ass as hell! It's 100% official. My car is getting splashed with primer this weekend. My dads 37 Chevrolet leaves the shop for a week to go to the booth for pain so while his car is gone I can make a bit of a mess in the shop and prime my car. I've got all week to finish up the belly. There ain't much left. Mostly just cleaning the metal.


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave:


----------



## graham

I really respect the aount of time you're putting in to make everything RIGHT.. Can't wait to see some color.... but one step at a time!


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Looking good!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got everything finished up including all the POR15 in the corners that I couldn't clean up. My 64 is ready to be shot in Epoxy Primer tomorrow.


----------



## Wizzard

ShibbyShibby said:


> Got everything finished up including all the POR15 in the corners that I couldn't clean up. My 64 is ready to be shot in Epoxy Primer tomorrow.


Shit, this car will be in better shape when youre done with it then it was 47 years ago. 
Love to see this kind of work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

Lookin Good as usual Shib Foose!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ShibbyShibby said:


> Got everything finished up including all the POR15 in the corners that I couldn't clean up. My 64 is ready to be shot in Epoxy Primer tomorrow.


wow homie looks great keep up the great work


----------



## KERRBSS

Hello shib


----------



## DannyG.

awesome job on those floors...very nice work so far!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ahhhhhh yeah! Set a goal to have my belly in primer and holy fuck I made it!


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KERRBSS

:h5:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ShibbyShibby said:


>


damn your floors look good what color you going?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ha ha the little guy loves playin with the air in the back alley lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

TONY MONTANA said:


> damn your floors look good what color you going?


It's gonna be the Original Palomar Maroon Metallic, but I think I'm gonna do a few patterns in the paint. Nothing too crazy, but I want a little bit of lowrider flare. Whatever I decide on doing is gonna run through the hood/dash/roof/package tray/trunk as well.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ShibbyShibby said:


> It's gonna be the Original Palomar Maroon Metallic, but I think I'm gonna do a few patterns in the paint. Nothing too crazy, but I want a little bit of lowrider flare. Whatever I decide on doing is gonna run through the hood/dash/roof/package tray/trunk as well.


sounds good i be staying tuned to this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

TONY MONTANA said:


> sounds good i be staying tuned to this thread:thumbsup:


thanks man!


----------



## dekay24

:shocked:

betcha been waiting along time for this day?


----------



## Black64s

Looking good man...


----------



## west coast ridaz

Looking good shibb


----------



## dyra_PL

nicely done Shibb! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Holy shit I've been waiting for a long ass time. Feels great. Best thing is I never have to weld on that body ever again! Things are lookin up. I'm gonna keep pushing on the body work and hopefully get it into high solids primer soon here. I'm also gonna hit the chassis real hard and get it caught up to the body.


----------



## 3-wheel

Lookin good shibb ,
Jb.


----------



## Moe Built

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

Sup Shib! Did a Shoot yesterday.......


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

damn that booty kit looks so good I got to get me one


----------



## doctahouse

Looking real good shib......I thought you'd be spraying at about 2 am so the neighbors wouldn't be trippin!!!:rofl:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Shib! Did a Shoot yesterday.......



Awesome photo man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

doctahouse said:


> Looking real good shib......I thought you'd be spraying at about 2 am so the neighbors wouldn't be trippin!!!:rofl:


Ha ha yeah but I said fuck it. I had the big garage door half closed and there really wasn't a whole lot of overspray.


----------



## big C

Dude them floors are fucking killer looking shib


----------



## Low-63-impala

Its been a while since ive been on here, i see ive missed alot of work. looks GOOD man nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

ShibbyShibby said:


>



looking good shibby!! :h5:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks guys! Sure has come a long way!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

damn good work man! I'm Jealous...


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

Hey Shibby cool ass build bro..... I got to start one on my 62 Bubble........ What did you use to strip floor? Can you post up some of the disks you used?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

BLAZED_OUT_909 said:


> Hey Shibby cool ass build bro..... I got to start one on my 62 Bubble........ What did you use to strip floor? Can you post up some of the disks you used?


Hey man!

So I used these 3M Stripit disks. The purple ones are a lot more rigid and aggresive than the black ones. I used both styles in different areas. I used them on a 90 degree die grinder. Make sure whatever die grinder you do end up using has some torque to it. You're gonna need a torquey grinder to spin that disk with the resistance up against the steel you're stripping. 

Here's a link to 3M's website and those disks. 

http://3mcollision.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Clean+Strip+XT+Disc


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Damn Shibb... With all that work you did to that car, it's gotta feel GREAT to see some primer on it... Can't wait to see what's NEXT! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Damn Shibb... With all that work you did to that car, it's gotta feel GREAT to see some primer on it... Can't wait to see what's NEXT! :thumbsup:


Yeah dude it feels amazing to get some primer on it. I'm a proud papa!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Starting working on the frame again. Flipped it over and started getting the front air ride shit done like I did on the opposite side.


----------



## baggedout81

Looks good buddy


----------



## socapots

YOWZERS!!. been along ass time since i been in here man. Looks wicked. 
Gotta feel good to get that body to that stage. lol. I keep looking at my shop across the yard thinking damn i gotta get my ass out there. lol.. Its been months since i been out there.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

socapots said:


> YOWZERS!!. been along ass time since i been in here man. Looks wicked.
> Gotta feel good to get that body to that stage. lol. I keep looking at my shop across the yard thinking damn i gotta get my ass out there. lol.. Its been months since i been out there.


Man that sucks dude! I know I feel guilty when I don't work on my car for a couple weeks, but a couple a months? Get out there man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the reinforcing plate made up and welded into place for the front air ride. This thing was a bitch to bend up in the press.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Did the reinforcing of the upper A arm ears.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

More reinforcing of the front upper air ride
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]



























[/FONT]


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Boxed in my rear crossmember so it looks nice and pretty when it's painted.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

It's time now to start seriously cutting the back end of my frame up. Since I went crazy in the front end with "welded in" air ride, IE: the upper cups in the frame, and the completely custom air ride only Impala lower A arms I decided it was time to step it up a notch in the rear end. Rather than the typical upper air ride cups bolted into the original upper coil spring cups I decided I'm going to make proper upper air ride perches and ditch the original coil spring cups. These new perches will sit further forward down the frame rail which is going to also mean cutting the original pivot points for the trailing arms off the frame and moving them forward. In the end I will have extended custom trailing arms, the bags will sit further forward than anyone elses Impala on custom perches, and the original coil spring cups will have been converted into JUST body mounts keeping the original bump stops right where they belong. 

The rear suspension is gonna take some time, but I'm hoping to get it all finished up as soon as I can so expect a shit load of pics in the near future. 

Let's start with cutting the coil spring perches off and converting them into body mounts only.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## doctahouse

It's coming together Shib. Missed seeing you in Red Deer. wtf? sleepin in...... lol.

I'll be shooting down to Calgary most likley on Monday if you're going to be around?


----------



## dekay24

you moving the perches/arms forward just to get more mechanical advantage on the bags?


----------



## doctahouse

dekay24 said:


> you moving the perches/arms forward just to get more mechanical advantage on the bags?



Bigger lock but the ride might be compromised as the bags have a "sweet spot"


----------



## ShibbyShibby

doctahouse said:


> It's coming together Shib. Missed seeing you in Red Deer. wtf? sleepin in...... lol.
> 
> I'll be shooting down to Calgary most likley on Monday if you're going to be around?


I was planning on going, but I couldn't go Friday night with my buddies so I had to go Saturday morning, and then I had to go alone, and then it was early in the morning, and excuse after excuse ha ha. I needed some parts to so I really should have gone.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

dekay24 said:


> you moving the perches/arms forward just to get more mechanical advantage on the bags?





doctahouse said:


> Bigger lock but the ride might be compromised as the bags have a "sweet spot"


Actually I'm moving the bags forward down the arch of the frame for a few reasons. The first reason is the giant 8 inch Slam bags I have need to be moved away from the rear end housing. Second reason is I wanted to get away from the typical ugly round upper cup for air ride. I can't build a new mount that looks like a proper air ride perch in the current spot it's in without it looking funny. I want the perch to be shorter and away from the new body mount so things look proportionate. I think moving it forward will make it look really sweet. And yeah the third reason is a higher rear lock up. The bags do have sweet spots for ride and all this work I'm doing is kinda "play it by ear" but I think it's gonna work out pretty good. 

it's hard to explain what it's gonna look like, but it looks awesome in my head ha ha. You guys will see as the pictures unfold.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

ShibbyShibby said:


> Actually I'm moving the bags forward down the arch of the frame for a few reasons. The first reason is the giant 8 inch Slam bags I have need to be moved away from the rear end housing. Second reason is I wanted to get away from the typical ugly round upper cup for air ride. I can't build a new mount that looks like a proper air ride perch in the current spot it's in without it looking funny. I want the perch to be shorter and away from the new body mount so things look proportionate. I think moving it forward will make it look really sweet. And yeah the third reason is a higher rear lock up. The bags do have sweet spots for ride and all this work I'm doing is kinda "play it by ear" but I think it's gonna work out pretty good.
> 
> it's hard to explain what it's gonna look like, but it looks awesome in my head ha ha. You guys will see as the pictures unfold.


Kinda annoying how EASY you make it all look! 

Keep up the good work Shib... I always like poppin in to see whats next... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Damn bro, you doin some serious sht here..good work!


----------



## socapots

Thats some nice work on the rear body mount there.


----------



## benz88

I dont know how far foward I Would want the bags. It might handle weird no? Balance wise that is.


----------



## graham

clean work Shib. you make it look easy.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Kinda annoying how EASY you make it all look!
> 
> Keep up the good work Shib... I always like poppin in to see whats next... :thumbsup:


ha ha thanks dude!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Mr Gee said:


> Damn bro, you doin some serious sht here..good work!





socapots said:


> Thats some nice work on the rear body mount there.





graham said:


> clean work Shib. you make it look easy.


Thanks guys!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

benz88 said:


> I dont know how far foward I Would want the bags. It might handle weird no? Balance wise that is.


That's why I'm cutting the trailing arm brackets off the frame and moving them forward. Gotta bring the pivot forward so it doesn't ride funny.


----------



## 3-wheel

hey shibb,

coming along man, keep it up, good luck,
peace, jb.


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## BALLANTYNE

Ever think of adding the 4 conv. bodymounts to your hardtop frame?
Seems like something the factory should have done anyway IMO


----------



## Moe Built

Nice metal work :thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## ShibbyShibby

BALLANTYNE said:


> Ever think of adding the 4 conv. bodymounts to your hardtop frame?
> Seems like something the factory should have done anyway IMO


Yeah I did but I think it's too late. I'm gonna be painting the belly pretty soon


----------



## westsidehydros

ShibbyShibby said:


> That's why I'm cutting the trailing arm brackets off the frame and moving them forward. Gotta bring the pivot forward so it doesn't ride funny.


you aslo might wanna look at a few pics of impalas shot from underneath, the exhaust has to fit in that area too, no? like around the front of the trailing arm mount and where the rear floor pan drops down? 

also, do you still have the rear seat "lock bracket" that is welded to floor where the lower seat latches in? I forgot mine and had to drill/bolt the in after.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

westsidehydros said:


> you aslo might wanna look at a few pics of impalas shot from underneath, the exhaust has to fit in that area too, no? like around the front of the trailing arm mount and where the rear floor pan drops down?
> 
> also, do you still have the rear seat "lock bracket" that is welded to floor where the lower seat latches in? I forgot mine and had to drill/bolt the in after.


Yeah true! I'm gonna end up building the exhaust though so I'll route it around it somehow. Yeah I didn't end up cutting my floor out. I saved the OG one so I've got all my brackets exactly where GM put them.


----------



## westsidehydros

ShibbyShibby said:


> Yeah true! I'm gonna end up building the exhaust though so I'll route it around it somehow. Yeah I didn't end up cutting my floor out. I saved the OG one so I've got all my brackets exactly where GM put them.


nice.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

westsidehydros said:


> nice.


Wish I would have saved more of the OG metal in my quarters than I did, but hindsight is 20/20. Fuck man I've learned so much on this build it's incredible. It's so rewarding to finally get paint on stuff and know that the chassis of my car is almost completed. There were lots of times I felt like this car was never gonna go anywhere.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got another OG banana bar bracket so I can build my Y Bar


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Bought some Energy Suspension universal bump stops. These are going to be the upper A arm bump stops. 





















Turned a piece of 1.5" steel in the lathe. Faced it, chamfered it, and drilled & tapped a 3/8 - 16 thread into it to accept the bump stop


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Cut them apart on the saw. I first cut them at a 45 degree angle and it was too much, so I cut them again on a 20 degree angle


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got them tacked into place. This took two people with the upper A arm on the car. Positioning the bump stop just right and then tacking it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

All welded in! Once they're smoothed out with some filler and have a sweet coat of candy paint they're gonna look awesome!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Big thanks to "Big C" for helping me out with some pics of the E-Brake hole location in the frame. I wrapped over top of the hole on the inside of the frame. Got the holes plasma cut out and decided to weld a tube through my frame for the E-Brake cable. I figured the welded in tube will look pretty sweet once it's round down and smoothed out. A lot nicer than a couple of holes in the frame rails.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Shit I can't wait to sand blast this frame and get all the shitty old filler off of it from a few years back. Yikes!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

While I was borrowing the plasma cutter I also decided to whack the trailing arm brackets off of the frame. I started by marking the top of the frame rail and bracket using a straight edge with a cut off disc. This line will help me establish where to put them back on when I'm done. I'm not 100% sure yet, but I think I'm gonna end up moving them 6 or 7 inches forward.


----------



## OG Mike

Lot of damm fine work involved, this thing gonna be clean....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

OG Mike said:


> Lot of damm fine work involved, this thing gonna be clean....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks man!


----------



## big C

No problem dude glad I can help cant wait to be done with my body so I can start my frame


----------



## ShibbyShibby

big C said:


> No problem dude glad I can help cant wait to be done with my body so I can start my frame


Yeah it's fun building suspension shit!


----------



## RiddinglowCR

Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OG Mike

:drama:


----------



## OG Mike

:drama:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the E Brake tube welds all polished down


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Finally time to finish up moving the trailing arm pivot brackets.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

This red felt pen line is 6 inches forward of the zip disc line I cut before I knocked the brackets off the frame. I'm moving the bag forward up the frame 6 inches so I want to keep the same relationship between the bag and the pivot point by moving the bracket 6 inches forward as well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KERRBSS

NICE AS ALWAYS SHIBBY.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SIX1RAG said:


> NICE AS ALWAYS SHIBBY.....:thumbsup:


Thanks dude! 

I'm almost ready to start building the new trailing arms!


----------



## vouges17

always putting in major work :yes:


----------



## OG Mike

Steady putting in work,_* Looking Good....*_:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots

new arms outta 2X3 tube?

edit: and shits lookin good man.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

socapots said:


> new arms outta 2X3 tube?
> 
> edit: and shits lookin good man.


2x4 inch tube I think? I'm gonna leave one side of the tube straight (the bag side) and I'm gonna contour the opposite side so it doesn't look like a rectangle. Know what I mean?


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Nice work...:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Happy thanksgiving shib


----------



## willskie187

Happy Thanksgiving Shibb


----------



## 3-wheel

looking good shibb.
jb.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

thanks guys! Happy Thanksgiving to you guys as well!


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

My custom Heim joints are finished! Now I can really start building the trailing arms and the wishbone. 

These rod ends are designed and built by *Evolution* up here in Irricana, Alberta Canada. They are the worlds best heim joints. You guys should check out their website. Have a look around, browse through the forums and check out some of the cool 4x4 stuff they build. These weldable heims I had made for my trailing arms and the threaded shank heim I had made are 2.500" across the ears with a 5/8" hole. That measurement is X Frame Impala. You'll notice on the site that they make a bunch of different sizes but nothing will really work for Impala suspension. That's all taken care of after I had them build me a set. I think their rod ends and heims would really take off in the lowrider world. 

The weldable heims are going on the diff end of my trailing arms and the threaded shank heim is going on the diff end of my wishbone. Using that threaded shank heim with the EVO ball design will ensure the threaded part of the heim is locked in place and the suspension works on the ball. I know a lot of guys are relying on the threads to do the work when 3 wheeling. This is a much better and safer way to do it. 

http://stores.evojoints.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KERRBSS

Those are cool. OUTHOPU uses crazy shit too. I first learned about those style from him. Can't wait to see what u do with them dood.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SIX1RAG said:


> Those are cool. OUTHOPU uses crazy shit too. I first learned about those style from him. Can't wait to see what u do with them dood.


yeah man I'm excited to hook this shit up in my car! Gonna be crazy!


----------



## doctahouse

Cool site. Might have to order some of those up.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

doctahouse said:


> Cool site. Might have to order some of those up.


Yeah man they are killer joints! The guy that owns and runs the place a really awesome


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## dekay24

good to know there is someone close by doing these kinda parts. ive heard some of my 4x buddies mention this place.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

dekay24 said:


> good to know there is someone close by doing these kinda parts. ive heard some of my 4x buddies mention this place.


Yeah man have a cruise through his site and check out what he's doing.


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## king debo

I cant wait to see you put the new heim joints to use..Nice stuff


----------



## ShibbyShibby

king debo said:


> I cant wait to see you put the new heim joints to use..Nice stuff


Thanks man! Yeah I'm really excited to get going on the trailing arms!


----------



## JOHNER

ShibbyShibby said:


> Thanks man! Yeah I'm really excited to get going on the trailing arms!


I think im just as excited as you to see what your going to do with them !...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

johner956 said:


> I think im just as excited as you to see what your going to do with them !...


:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

johner956 said:


> I think im just as excited as you to see what your going to do with them !...



whoa whoa whoa... it think theres a "no ****" needed there somewhere buddy...


fo reals though, those look like they'd work a lot better than the micky mouse stuff thats out there.


----------



## ROB327

NICE STUFF SHIBBY GOING TO MAKE THAT 64 RIDE SMOOTH GOOD STUFF :worship:


----------



## king debo

Checkin in! :inout:


----------



## lgh1157

Shibby - what size is the thread on those ?

I have some suicide doors bars and would like to swap over to heim joints. I think the threads on mine are 1-1/8"

L


----------



## ShibbyShibby

lgh1157 said:


> Shibby - what size is the thread on those ?
> 
> I have some suicide doors bars and would like to swap over to heim joints. I think the threads on mine are 1-1/8"
> 
> L


it's a 1 inch thread


----------



## vouges17

ShibbyShibby said:


>


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

vouges17 said:


> :shocked::thumbsup:


Yeah dude! Gonna be killer!

I haven't posted any pics lately, but don't worry a big batch of them are coming soon guys. I'm gettin down on the trailing arms.


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG Mike

I ain't gonna lie, I ain't got the skills or tools you got, but I'm steady puttin in work on my Bomb. I've been checkin your projects out since the start and I get a lot of motivation from you anyway and I got some good friends puttin in work with me. Dammit your detailed on every little thing, I know your rides are gonna be sweet when done. I'm just gonna keep checkin in to see the progress. The Shibby just gettin it done...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

OG Mike said:


> I ain't gonna lie, I ain't got the skills or tools you got, but I'm steady puttin in work on my Bomb. I've been checkin your projects out since the start and I get a lot of motivation from you anyway and I got some good friends puttin in work with me. Dammit your detailed on every little thing, I know your rides are gonna be sweet when done. I'm just gonna keep checkin in to see the progress. The Shibby just gettin it done...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thanks man I really appreciate that!


----------



## FoxCustom

So thorough! Nice job as always!


----------



## king debo

Shibby, how did you plug weld the dash after removing the pad? I'm getting ready to do that and repaint it..Did you use brass to fill the holes?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

king debo said:


> Shibby, how did you plug weld the dash after removing the pad? I'm getting ready to do that and repaint it..Did you use brass to fill the holes?


I have some 1/2" thick aluminum off-cuts I use. I hold it with a glove on behind the hole and it works great for plugging those holes with weld. Do you know what I mean? I could take some pictures of the method I use if you want?


----------



## west coast ridaz

any updates shibby


----------



## ShibbyShibby

west coast ridaz said:


> any updates shibby


I got a few pictures I could post up. I'm still working on my trailing arms. I'm kinda nursing it cause they are taking way too long for me to complete.


----------



## big C

Shit your ready for the body work?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

big C said:


> Shit your ready for the body work?


I'm close! Gotta finish the trailing arms and Y bar and then I can start painting the frame.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Bought 1.5" .125" wall seamless steel tubing and made my outer bushing sleeves. I also bought a 2' length of 60A Durometer Polyurethane. I've got a machine shop in Calgary building me my poly bushings.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I moved my trailing arm brackets 6" forward on the frame, so I gotta build the new trailing arms 6" longer than stock. Fortunately I've got a $200,000 dollar CMM machine at work so could measure the center to center distance of the OEM bushings.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got a 2nd banana bar bracket so I can build my new Y bar. Got the holes laid out and finished up.


----------



## king debo

ShibbyShibby said:


> I have some 1/2" thick aluminum off-cuts I use. I hold it with a glove on behind the hole and it works great for plugging those holes with weld. Do you know what I mean? I could take some pictures of the method I use if you want?


Yeah, post whatever you can for me. I got a couple welded up, gonna work on finishing the rest in a couple days.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

king debo said:


> Yeah, post whatever you can for me. I got a couple welded up, gonna work on finishing the rest in a couple days.


I'll take some pics when I get home


----------



## KERRBSS

ShibbyShibby said:


> I moved my trailing arm brackets 6" forward on the frame, so I gotta build the new trailing arms 6" longer than stock. Fortunately I've got a $200,000 dollar CMM machine at work so could measure the center to center distance of the OEM bushings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W


your CMM room is alot cleaner then our CMM room. Lol 

Gotta love werking in a machine shop.....


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

ShibbyShibby said:


> I moved my trailing arm brackets 6" forward on the frame, so I gotta build the new trailing arms 6" longer than stock. Fortunately I've got a $200,000 dollar CMM machine at work so could measure the center to center distance of the OEM bushings.


Damn Shib, you really put the trailing arm on the CMM...you're a mad scientist. We had one in the lab of the plastic company I used to work at.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SIX1RAG said:


> your CMM room is alot cleaner then our CMM room. Lol
> 
> Gotta love werking in a machine shop.....


If I wasn't a machinist I would be half the car guy I am. I love having a machine shop at my fingertips!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Damn Shib, you really put the trailing arm on the CMM...you're a mad scientist. We had one in the lab of the plastic company I used to work at.


Yeah they're so awesome!


----------



## KERRBSS

ShibbyShibby said:


> If I wasn't a machinist I would be half the car guy I am. I love having a machine shop at my fingertips!


Yeah its pretty handy, I machine all kinds of personal stuff. My mind is always on the move. Haven't machined much lately thou. We've been busy so, I'm limited on personal machine time.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SIX1RAG said:


> Yeah its pretty handy, I machine all kinds of personal stuff. My mind is always on the move. Haven't machined much lately thou. We've been busy so, I'm limited on personal machine time.


Yeah my shop is pretty busy to. It's hard to get personal machine time in sometimes. Which is why my trailing arms are taking so long.


----------



## socapots

ShibbyShibby said:


>


cool shit man.


----------



## tko_818

ShibbyShibby said:


> Bought 1.5" .125" wall seamless steel tubing and made my outer bushing sleeves. I also bought a 2' length of 60A Durometer Polyurethane. I've got a machine shop in Calgary building me my poly bushings.


How much for the Fererro Rocher Chocolates shipped to cali!? :nicoderm: looking good shibb


----------



## ShibbyShibby

tko_818 said:


> How much for the Fererro Rocher Chocolates shipped to cali!? :nicoderm: looking good shibb


Ha ha I love those things!


----------



## doctahouse

What's this CCM machine do?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

doctahouse said:


> What's this CCM machine do?


It's a computer controlled co-ordinate measuring machine. Basically a 200,000 dollar tape measure ha ha


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Bought the 2"x4"x0.125" steel tubing for my trailing arms today. I also bought 2 chucks of 3" O.D. 0.125" wall DOM steel tubing. The 3" tubing is going to be used to house the Evolution weldable Heim joints I bought. Kinda hard to explain, the pictures will tell the story as I go.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I've been working on the CNC program to cut my trailing arms and it's pretty much ready to go. I just need one of my CNC machines at work to become available in order for me to proceed.


----------



## Zoom

this car is going to be so siick!! well worth the wait!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

leong357 said:


> this car is going to be so siick!! well worth the wait!


Thanks man I appreciate it! 

I love putting the detailed work into the stuff in this car. Like these trailing arms are gonna be over the top, but it's awesome!


----------



## baggedout81

Yeah i wish i wouls have had my lowers made longer


----------



## ROB327

HA SHIBBY I SEE YOU ARE GOING TO TO HAVE A SMOOTH RIDING 64 KEEP THE PICTURES COMING:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel

hey shibb,

just before you get any further in your rear arm set up, i noticed you have extended your lowers 6" but are going to make a y bar using the standard top mount set up.

i made a mistake when i made my rear end set up with 8" longer lowers and top y bar !, but all my stuff is chromed and painted in gold candy! so its going to be a bit harder to fix.

what happens when you lock up the rear is, the lower arms keep the diff from going forward under the car because they are longer and the diff will stay pretty much straight, while the top arm will be too short when locked up, which causes the diff pinion to point down , not up when locked up.
to fix this you need to make the top diff arm at least 4" longer aswell and relocate the frame mounts !
pm, if you have any further questions, i know this because i have learnt the hard way.
peace,
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel




----------



## 3-wheel




----------



## westsidehydros

3-wheel said:


> hey shibb,
> 
> just before you get any further in your rear arm set up, i noticed you have extended your lowers 6" but are going to make a y bar using the standard top mount set up.
> 
> i made a mistake when i made my rear end set up with 8" longer lowers and top y bar !, but all my stuff is chromed and painted in gold candy! so its going to be a bit harder to fix.
> 
> what happens when you lock up the rear is, the lower arms keep the diff from going forward under the car because they are longer and the diff will stay pretty much straight, while the top arm will be too short when locked up, which causes the diff pinion to point down , not up when locked up.
> to fix this you need to make the top diff arm at least 4" longer aswell and relocate the frame mounts !
> pm, if you have any further questions, i know this because i have learnt the hard way.
> peace,
> jb.


good eye !!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 432899



Hmmmmm shit I didn't think about this problem but it makes sense, especially after seeing pictures. Ummm.... so I'm not gonna be able to use the stock crossmember that houses the Y Bar? Or???


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I just had a cruise through your topic and realized my car won't really have the same problem cause I'm not locking my car as high as you. Keep in mind I'm running my car on air, not hydraulics. It does make a lot of sense what that one guy was talking about. He was saying keeping the upper arm (wishbone/ybar) as close to length as the lowers is how to keep the pinion angle. 

The reasoning for extending my trailing arms was to move the air big down the wheel arch and get me away from the ugly air ride brackets that are typically used. I moved the pivot point of my trailing arms forward 6 inch and I am moving the bag forward 6 inches as well to keep the original relationship. The only thing that changes is the extra 6 inches behind my bags.


----------



## 3-wheel

I think because your using air bags it shouldn't be too bad because your not going to have huge lock up. The diff pinion will point down slightly but won't be too extreme as long as you have notched the frame enough for the rear shaft to hang down.
Jb, from down under.


----------



## westsidehydros

3-wheel said:


> I think because your using air bags it shouldn't be too bad because your not going to have huge lock up. The diff pinion will point down slightly but won't be too extreme as long as you have notched the frame enough for the rear shaft to hang down.
> Jb, from down under.


yeah, this is true.

however,for example, a bag that gives you 6 inches lift mounted on a rear end will give yu 6 inches lft. but move that bag up the trailing arm, and that 6 inches lift becomes almost 12 at the rear, follow me?

shit shibb, you the king of mock up, see what happens, its only metal :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

3-wheel said:


> I think because your using air bags it shouldn't be too bad because your not going to have huge lock up. The diff pinion will point down slightly but won't be too extreme as long as you have notched the frame enough for the rear shaft to hang down.
> Jb, from down under.


Yeah that notch is still something I'm may have to do.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

westsidehydros said:


> yeah, this is true.
> 
> however,for example, a bag that gives you 6 inches lift mounted on a rear end will give yu 6 inches lft. but move that bag up the trailing arm, and that 6 inches lift becomes almost 12 at the rear, follow me?
> 
> shit shibb, you the king of mock up, see what happens, its only metal :thumbsup:


Yeah but I moved the trailing arm bracket 6 inches and I am gonna move the bag forward 6 inch with it. So the relationship between the pivot point and the bag is the same as stock, just forward. 

King of mock up ha ha thanks homie!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Finally got some machine time on one of the bigger Mills at work to do some of the CNC portion of my trailing arms. I cut both ends of my trailing arms in the CNC, but I am going to cut the rest out with a vertical band saw at home. To help me with the band saw portion I engraved the lines in the CNC.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And here it is all done in the Mill


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ran around all of the edges with a pencil die-grinder and cleaned it all up. From this point I will cut the engraved angles off in the band saw and box it all in. Shouldn't be much longer till these babies are finished and my rear end housing is hooked back up to the frame. From there I'll have to start building the upper and lower air ride brackets for both the trailing arms and the frame.


----------



## KERRBSS

Shit yeah. There's nothing like free machine time. I love my job for that reason! Nice.....I'm liking what your doing. Keeping a close eye on this build, my way up north machinist buddy.


----------



## doctahouse

Good stuff Shibby!!! Those are going to look sick when you're done


----------



## graham

nice progress shibb.


----------



## littlerascle59

:wow:


----------



## ROB327

NICE WORK LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree

Amazing work !!!


----------



## lgh1157

This shit is getting outta control man.

Amazing work

L


----------



## 3-wheel

damn........ i wish i had that machine in my shed !
jb.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks guys! I'm heading out there right now to work on them trailing arms


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Did some cutting and tack welding tonite.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]


































[/FONT]


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Afer the arms were for the most part completely welded up and semi ground down it was time to weld in the 3" x .125" wall seamless tubing on the ends. This tubing is then going to be cut in half and serve as a cup to weld the Evolution weldable heim joints into place. It's all starting to come together now.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And after a shit load of finish grinding work here's what the ends look like!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here's the way the Evolution weldable heims are going to fit in the rear of the trailing arms. Once I have the front end of the trailing arms all finished and I finish grind all the welds I will have these heim joints TIG welded into place


----------



## baggedout81

Looks dope there shibb


----------



## impalaserg

*trunk*

hey bro do you still have these templates? Mine are complete gone
thanks
Sergio



ShibbyShibby said:


> I started by making a card template to match the original GM floor. After it was all mad up I transfered it to steel and cut it out.


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:Nice work!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

YOU A BEAST :worship:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

impalaserg said:


> hey bro do you still have these templates? Mine are complete gone
> thanks
> Sergio


I doubt it man. I'll have a look out in the garage, but it's kinda one of those things I made and forgot all about. I'll have a look though.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Finished up the front of the trailing arms this afternoon.


----------



## king debo

Those are gonna be tough!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

king debo said:


> Those are gonna be tough!



Yeah man They're a lot beefier than I thought they were gonna be.


----------



## 3-wheel

lookin good shibb,
its a shame that most of the things that take so long to make and are a work of art are under the car!
but we know !
jb.


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

My buddy Brian hooked me up with some TIG welding skills.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## big C

Looking good shib


----------



## socapots

yowzers man..
that shit looks wicked.


----------



## Austin Ace

ShibbyShibby said:


> My buddy Brian hooked me up with some TIG welding skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he do have skills NICE WELDS!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Nice fab work. I like the heavy duty parts, good to see more people using parts that will make a stronger/safer finished product.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Austin Ace said:


> ShibbyShibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy Brian hooked me up with some TIG welding skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he do have skills NICE WELDS!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man he's a sick welder!
Click to expand...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

OUTHOPU said:


> Nice fab work. I like the heavy duty parts, good to see more people using parts that will make a stronger/safer finished product.


And they look 10 million times nicer than the original arms.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The bushings are almost finished. Just about ready to bolt these arms in and start building the bag brackets.


----------



## littlerascle59

Once you get how to dip the filler rod in and out while TIG welding you're good to go. 99% of my tig welds when I was making stainless stell kitchen appliances for Viking Range Corp required no grinding or smoothing, just a rub with scotch to rub the heat marks off.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

littlerascle59 said:


> Once you get how to dip the filler rod in and out while TIG welding you're good to go. 99% of my tig welds when I was making stainless stell kitchen appliances for Viking Range Corp required no grinding or smoothing, just a rub with scotch to rub the heat marks off.


That's awesome man! I'm pretty good at TIG welding, but I figured I might as well get a pro to do it for me. Plus his TIG is 10 million times nicer than mine. Mine doesn't have a foot pedal lol.


----------



## littlerascle59

ShibbyShibby said:


> That's awesome man! I'm pretty good at TIG welding, but I figured I might as well get a pro to do it for me. Plus his TIG is 10 million times nicer than mine. Mine doesn't have a foot pedal lol.


I'd rather not use a foot pedal that's just me tho. I guess that's what I feel more comfortable with because that's the kind I learned with and later I used the bigger ones using the foot pedal.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

My buddy Jason finished my bushings! These things are fuckin awesome! They fit the 1.5" x 0.125" wall DOM tubing and they are about a 70 Darometer. The energy suspension bushings are rock hard, these cutom bushing are nice and soft. Almost as soft as the OEM rubber ones.


----------



## StreetFame

ShibbyShibby said:


> My buddy Jason finished my bushings! These things are fuckin awesome! They fit the 1.5" x 0.125" wall DOM tubing and they are about a 70 Darometer. The energy suspension bushings are rock hard, these cutom bushing are nice and soft. Almost as soft as the OEM rubber ones.


SICK! :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

ShibbyShibby said:


> My buddy Jason finished my bushings! These things are fuckin awesome! They fit the 1.5" x 0.125" wall DOM tubing and they are about a 70 Darometer. The energy suspension bushings are rock hard, these cutom bushing are nice and soft. Almost as soft as the OEM rubber ones.


nice


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks guys! Yeah I'm stoked about them!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Built the inner sleeves tonite after work. They're made from 17-4 Cold Rolled 3/4" Stainless Steel.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

They fit inside my arms like magic! Nice snug sliding fits.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Arms are ready to bolt in and build the air ride brackets now!


----------



## westsidehydros

ShibbyShibby said:


> Arms are ready to send to chromer, bolt in and build the air ride brackets now!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Looking good. I like the plug for doing the poly bushings.


----------



## StreetFame

ShibbyShibby said:


> They fit inside my arms like magic! Nice snug sliding fits.


:thumbsup: GREAT WORK, NICE FIT!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Had a bit of a brain fart. I drilled the inner sleeves out to 1/2" and I got home last night all excited, went to put them in my car and the bolts are 5/8". lol

So I took them back to work today, bored them out and reamed the holes to 5/8"


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got them hooked up in the car and they look and work amazing! They fit great, but even better, the Welded Heim Joints actually work like they're supposed to. My dad and I cranked the rear end housing back and fourth as if I was hitting the switches side to side and the Heim joint moves around! I'm fuckin stoked!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

This picture is of the passengers side of the rear end housing on the jack stand and me holding on to the drivers side drum backing plate and crankin it up as far as it goes. The Heim works great!


----------



## 3-wheel

coming along nicley shibb, keep it up man, great work.
jb , from down under.


----------



## StreetFame

Perfect fit


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started mocking up the rear suspension to build the air ride brackets and eventually the Y-bar


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Cut the lower plate part of the bracket that is going to be welded to the trailing arm. Because I'm using the RE8 Slam Specialties bags in the back I can't run the bag centred over the trailing arms. They're gonna have to be a bit offset so they don't rub the frame rails.


----------



## sobayduece

wow that is some good work i cant wait to see your air bag brackets i am also mocking up mine too :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

ShibbyShibby said:


> Cut the lower plate part of the bracket that is going to be welded to the trailing arm. Because I'm using the RE8 Slam Specialties bags in the back I can't run the bag centred over the trailing arms. They're gonna have to be a bit offset so they don't rub the frame rails.


----------



## littlerascle59

:wow:


ShibbyShibby said:


> Got them hooked up in the car and they look and work amazing! They fit great, but even better, the Welded Heim Joints actually work like they're supposed to. My dad and I cranked the rear end housing back and fourth as if I was hitting the switches side to side and the Heim joint moves around! I'm fuckin stoked!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

awesome work shibby


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Mocked up the air bag into position on the drivers side arm. Kept it a 1/2" from the frame and it's 3" forward from where the stock spring sat originally.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm gonna pick up a pice of 5 1/4" ID steel tubing and use it to make a contoured underside for the air bag bracket. It'll serve as support for the bag because the bag isn't in the middle of the trailing arm, but it'll also make the underside of the bracket look pretty, and be really easy for the chromers to polish and plate.


----------



## doctahouse

ShibbyShibby said:


> I'm gonna pick up a pice of 5 1/4" ID steel tubing and use it to make a contoured underside for the air bag bracket. It'll serve as support for the bag because the bag isn't in the middle of the trailing arm, but it'll also make the underside of the bracket look pretty, and be really easy for the chromers to polish and plate.



:thumbsup:

I take it the pipe is going to be contured like your lower control arm brackets?


----------



## Zoom

lookin good brotha from up north!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

doctahouse said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I take it the pipe is going to be contured like your lower control arm brackets?



Yeah man exactly!


----------



## westsidehydros

how they gunna bolt up?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

westsidehydros said:


> how they gunna bolt up?


How's the bag gonna bolt up?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got down on getting the upper bag brackets done on the frame on Sunday. The plates that bolt to the bag are made from 1/4" thick steel, and the gussets are made from 3/16"


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the brackets all welded up on the topside. Gotta wait to flip the frame over to finish all the welds. I'm gonna fab up one more gusset plate to sweep forward and down the frame rail.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Bags in!


----------



## B Town Fernie

lookin real good


----------



## ShibbyShibby

B Town Fernie said:


> lookin real good


Thanks homie! Comin along real nice!

I still have to get the last gussets in place, but I've started getting all my front suspension stuff ready to ship down to Mr. Impala to get my plating done. Getting pretty excited! The paint and chrome stage is just around the corner on my car. Holy fuck has it taken a while to get there.


----------



## king debo

Mr.Impala does top notch work and gets it done quick.


----------



## doctahouse

ShibbyShibby said:


> Thanks homie! Comin along real nice!
> 
> I still have to get the last gussets in place, but I've started getting all my front suspension stuff ready to ship down to Mr. Impala to get my plating done. Getting pretty excited! The paint and chrome stage is just around the corner on my car. Holy fuck has it taken a while to get there.



Good choice.... 


I have a heavy package (no ****) that's ready to ship to you as well. I'm thinking Greyhound? Or you going to any of the Red Deer shows this month?


----------



## Zoom

coming together nicely


----------



## hi_ryder

some pretty welds... :boink:


----------



## mademan9

great job man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

doctahouse said:


> Good choice....
> 
> 
> I have a heavy package (no ****) that's ready to ship to you as well. I'm thinking Greyhound? Or you going to any of the Red Deer shows this month?



I don't think I'll be heading to Red Deer any time soon. Greyhound would be good. Where do I pick up a greyhound delivery?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Uppers and lower disassembled, gave em a little polishing as best I could and are ready to ship to Cali.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm gonna prep all the ugly cast front end parts as best I can before I ship them for plating. Started doing one of the steering links. Holy shit what a ton of work.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## dyra_PL

amazing job!


----------



## Lolohopper

What kind of tools do you use??


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Lolohopper said:


> What kind of tools do you use??


belt sander, 80 grit roloc disks, and the brown scotch brite discks on a 90 degree die grinder. I figure takin to the brown scotch brite stage is good enough on my end. The platers can take it from there.


----------



## OG Mike

:thumbsup: Just checking in...I needed a little bump of motivation....:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## big C

Nice work shib you ready to jump on the 59 rag?


----------



## baggedout81

looking good jeffro!!!

see your still drinkin the old mill


----------



## ShibbyShibby

big C said:


> Nice work shib you ready to jump on the 59 rag?


Not yet man. Gotta finish the 64 first. I am slowly collecting parts for the 59 and getting a game plan for the body in my head, but I can't work on it till I either get another garage, or finish the 64. I'm actually trying to buy a house right now so the extra garage might be happening for me. If I can manage to buy and house and get the extra garage I would start the body on the 59 right away. Pour money into the 64 and spend time in the 59.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

baggedout81 said:


> looking good jeffro!!!
> 
> see your still drinkin the old mill


It's my favourite!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got all the cross shafts done for the uppers and lowers


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got one spindle done tonite. Holy shit balls is this an insane amount of work. I'll get the other spindle done tomorrow, I had enough for tonite lol.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## baggedout81

jesus did that make a difference!!!


----------



## ROB327

NICE WORK SHIBBY YOUR ALMOST DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

baggedout81 said:


> jesus did that make a difference!!!


Hell yeah man they look sooooooooo much better!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

ROB327 said:


> NICE WORK SHIBBY YOUR ALMOST DONE :thumbsup:


Thanks homie! Yeah one more spindle left! Headin out there right now


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Prepping is finished! Ready to ship to Cali and get some bling bling attached to them!


----------



## benz88

Question, Why ship them to Cali to get chromed?


----------



## westsidehydros

ShibbyShibby said:


> belt sander, 80 grit roloc disks, and the brown scotch brite discks on a 90 degree die grinder. I figure takin to the brown scotch brite stage is good enough on my end. The platers can take it from there.


kinda lame request, but can you post a pic of the tools?


----------



## Wizzard

benz88 said:


> Question, Why ship them to Cali to get chromed?


Could be cheaper, and faster.


----------



## doctahouse

benz88 said:


> Question, Why ship them to Cali to get chromed?



The chrome shops here figure that because we live in Alberta they can give it us with no lube. There is only a few shops and they set the rates stupid high.

Example, to get my 63 bumpers done here was $1200 for the pair. Not show chrome.


MRIMPALA sent me a set of OG bumpers without needing my cores, show chrome, delivered to my door for $750. That was awhile back and his prices may have gone up a bit since then. Superior quality he stands behind.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

doctahouse said:


> The chrome shops here figure that because we live in Alberta they can give it us with no lube. There is only a few shops and they set the rates stupid high.
> 
> Example, to get my 63 bumpers done here was $1200 for the pair. Not show chrome.
> 
> 
> MRIMPALA sent me a set of OG bumpers without needing my cores, show chrome, delivered to my door for $750. That was awhile back and his prices may have gone up a bit since then. Superior quality he stands behind.



It's absolutely embarrassing how bad the chrome shops are in Alberta. No one around here does real triple plating (although they claim they do) My dad had some parts done for his 37 Chevrolet and there's sand scratches everywhere. The scratches are there because it's chrome on top of steel. It's horrible. I've seen the parts DOCTAHOUSE got from MR.IMPALA and they are beautiful! It's worth the shipping to send my stuff to him.


----------



## baggedout81

So whats next?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

ShibbyShibby said:


> Prepping is finished! Ready to ship to Cali and get some bling bling attached to them!


Wow Shib. Lookin great. Sending out those parts prepped like that are gonna produce some amazing results. 

Brent's gonna take care of those REAL GOOD.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

baggedout81 said:


> So whats next?


Chrome is out!

Time to re-blast my frame, and start painting it


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Wow Shib. Lookin great. Sending out those parts prepped like that are gonna produce some amazing results.
> 
> Brent's gonna take care of those REAL GOOD.



Yeah man I hope he likes what I've done. These parts are gonna look insane all chrome plated. 

Brent has a manual steering centerlink he's gonna de-seam and plate for me as well.


----------



## C-ROW

ShibbyShibby said:


> I started with the passengers side for shaving the firewall. It's the easier side. I got it in place and used a red sharpie to mark out all of the features from the OG firewall. Then with a black sharpie I laid out all of the hole locations for my plug welds.


How did you mark the holes for the hinges ? Thanks in advance


----------



## ShibbyShibby

C-ROW said:


> How did you mark the holes for the hinges ? Thanks in advance


Marked them with a long thin felt pen from the opposite side. I'm pretty sure you can reach those holes inside the car. It's been a while though it's hard to remember


----------



## C-ROW

ShibbyShibby said:


> Marked them with a long thin felt pen from the opposite side. I'm pretty sure you can reach those holes inside the car. It's been a while though it's hard to remember


Did you use a plasma cutter to cut the sheet metal out?
Thanks for the helpful advice , great build topic very informal


----------



## socapots

doctahouse said:


> The chrome shops here figure that because we live in Alberta they can give it us with no lube. There is only a few shops and they set the rates stupid high.
> 
> Example, to get my 63 bumpers done here was $1200 for the pair. Not show chrome.
> 
> 
> MRIMPALA sent me a set of OG bumpers without needing my cores, show chrome, delivered to my door for $750. That was awhile back and his prices may have gone up a bit since then. Superior quality he stands behind.


That is lame.. But good to know..
Especially about MRIMPALA. 
i think i remember hearing alot of good about him.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

C-ROW said:


> Did you use a plasma cutter to cut the sheet metal out?
> Thanks for the helpful advice , great build topic very informal


No I used a vertical band saw and a pneumatic sawsall. Took forever to cut out.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

socapots said:


> That is lame.. But good to know..
> Especially about MRIMPALA.
> i think i remember hearing alot of good about him.



I'm fuckin SOOOOO excited to get my parts back all show chromed out! They all left in a crate yesterday from my work. 

I think I'm gonna do a second crate in a couple months with all the rear suspension stuff, bumpers and brackets, and engine stuff.


----------



## baggedout81

Its all black now w/ the hood on.hopefully get a better vid soon


----------



## ShibbyShibby

baggedout81 said:


> Its all black now w/ the hood on.hopefully get a better vid soon


That's rad man! Yeah try and get a better video, I'm excited to see it


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the other gussets made for my rear upper air ride brackets. I'm still gonna have to flip the frame over and finish the 2nd side of all the welds. 

All I gotta do is finish the welds, and build the Y Bar and I can re-sandblast my frame and start painting it!


----------



## doctahouse

Should I bring a spare rotisserie down with me this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## Zoom

Frame lookin sweet bro


----------



## ShibbyShibby

doctahouse said:


> Should I bring a spare rotisserie down with me this weekend? :dunno:


No I got one for the frame


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Zoom said:


> Frame lookin sweet bro


Thanks man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Built the trailing arm pivot bracket covers and got em tacked on.


----------



## big C

Hey shib when you put your tail lamp panels in did you have a problem where they meet up at the trunk floor? I used the dynacore two piece trunk floor and there tail lamp panels and them shits are way off


----------



## ShibbyShibby

big C said:


> Hey shib when you put your tail lamp panels in did you have a problem where they meet up at the trunk floor? I used the dynacore two piece trunk floor and there tail lamp panels and them shits are way off



Oh yeah I had major trouble. Trouble with the fit to the floor (i used a goodmark floor) trouble with the parrallelism to the trunk, trouble with the trunk lid gap. It was a bit of a nightmare


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Chrome should be back this week from Mr. Impala


----------



## dekay24

ShibbyShibby said:


> Chrome should be back this week from Mr. Impala


wow, thats a good turn around!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

dekay24 said:


> wow, thats a good turn around!


Yeah man super fast! It would have been faster except he had to locate a manual steering center link for me down there and plate it as well.


----------



## baggedout81

pics of truck


----------



## baggedout81

Check these guys out when ya have a chance.I've ordered a few things from them.Hight quality stuff.An there ball joints are sick
http://www.proforged.com/


----------



## ShibbyShibby

baggedout81 said:


> Check these guys out when ya have a chance.I've ordered a few things from them.Hight quality stuff.An there ball joints are sick
> http://www.proforged.com/


Thats an awesome site! Too bad I got all my front end stuff plated already lol


----------



## bengiXxer1000

ShibbyShibby said:


> Got the other gussets made for my rear upper air ride brackets. I'm still gonna have to flip the frame over and finish the 2nd side of all the welds.
> 
> All I gotta do is finish the welds, and build the Y Bar and I can re-sandblast my frame and start painting it!





ShibbyShibby said:


> Built the trailing arm pivot bracket covers and got em tacked on.


Quality work man! looks real good, what's a wrapped frame running around your way?


----------



## doctahouse

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Quality work man! looks real good, what's a wrapped frame running around your way?



Depends on who is doing the work.

Watsons, a street rod builder here in Edmonton quotes $16k. 


More typically, 6-8k if you want it done right. That's taking the body off, wrapping and putting the body back on. If it's a bare frame in and out, it would be less.


----------



## littlerascle59

doctahouse said:


> Depends on who is doing the work.
> 
> Watsons, a street rod builder here in Edmonton quotes *$16k. *
> 
> 
> More typically, 6-8k if you want it done right. That's taking the body off, wrapping and putting the body back on. If it's a bare frame in and out, it would be less.


----------



## baggedout81

ShibbyShibby said:


> Thats an awesome site! Too bad I got all my front end stuff plated already lol


Should have told ya earlierr.They make some "super travel" upper joints for the mini truckers an g-bodys so they can lay out on big rims w/o having to pie cut the uppers.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Quality work man! looks real good, what's a wrapped frame running around your way?


I dunno man they're extinct around these parts. I do all my own work. Theres a few (literally a few) guys that have wrapped frames. The lowrider culture in Calgary is lame.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

doctahouse said:


> Depends on who is doing the work.
> 
> Watsons, a street rod builder here in Edmonton quotes $16k.
> 
> 
> More typically, 6-8k if you want it done right. That's taking the body off, wrapping and putting the body back on. If it's a bare frame in and out, it would be less.


That sounds about right. And you're the one of the few. There's you, me, and... Watsons? lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Look what I got in the mail!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KERRBSS

I can only imagine the level the 59 will be on.


----------



## littlerascle59

:fool2:


ShibbyShibby said:


>


----------



## StreetFame

SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SIX1RAG said:


> I can only imagine the level the 59 will be on.


Oh yeah man! The 59 is gonna be 100x crazier than my 64. I can't wait for that build. Plus it'll be my first hydraulic car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Finished the cups on the trailing arms. I'm still gonna have to grind and polish the welds so they're nice and smooth for plating.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## baggedout81

Do you plan on drilling a hole thru that cup you just welded?So ya can bolt the bag down


----------



## ShibbyShibby

baggedout81 said:


> Do you plan on drilling a hole thru that cup you just welded?So ya can bolt the bag down


No I'm gonna drill a hole in the bottom of the arm so I can put a bolt into the bag via that hole. The hole that sits overtop of the cup I just made is gonna have a 3/8" threaded pin installed into the bag. The pin will go in that hole and a bolt in the other. I dont wanna mess up that cup I just put in by drilling an oval hole into it.


----------



## 3-wheel

lookin good shibb, keep goin man, i remember when i got my parts back from the chromer... it was like christmas.
peace, jb.


----------



## Mr Impala

3-wheel said:


> lookin good shibb, keep goin man, i remember when i got my parts back from the chromer... it was like christmas.
> peace, jb.


nice! chrome from canada to australia!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Mr Impala said:


> nice! chrome from canada to australia!


beautiful chrome man!


----------



## baggedout81

ShibbyShibby said:


> No I'm gonna drill a hole in the bottom of the arm so I can put a bolt into the bag via that hole. The hole that sits overtop of the cup I just made is gonna have a 3/8" threaded pin installed into the bag. The pin will go in that hole and a bolt in the other. I dont wanna mess up that cup I just put in by drilling an oval hole into it.


ha,thats what i was gonna suggest.Keep it clean.Same idea i had in mind for when i start on the back of mine


----------



## impalaserg

What brand of front brakes are you running?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

impalaserg said:


> What brand of front brakes are you running?


I'm running the stock drums, chrome plated. Stock drums all 4 corners.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got all my shit figured out on how to build my Y bar today. Went down to a place in Calgary called "Triple D Bending". I made some drawings on what I want it to look like and me and the guy that worked there figured it all out. He said the bends should be done next week so I should be able to finish the Y Bar very soon. 

After the Y bar is done I can blow the rest of the chassis apart, flip it over and finish all the welds on the bottom side, re sand blast it and start painting it. I'm hoping I can get my shit together enough so that I can paint the colour and do the clear on both the frame and the belly of the car at the same time. I got one more big shipment of chrome to send to Mr. Impala and my chassis will be nicely rolling very soon.


----------



## KERRBSS

ShibbyShibby said:


> I'm running the stock drums, chrome plated. Stock drums all 4 corners.


Why?


----------



## littlerascle59

I replaced all of my brake parts on my 64 and even with new brakes and all new brake components, all drums still scare me. hno:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SIX1RAG said:


> Why?


I don't want to have to piss around with new E-Brakes, and spend more money on disc brake kits. A full disc brake kit from CPP for the front and back is really expensive and to be honest I'd rather spend the money on the car elsewhere. I'm to the point on my car where I really want it finished. I got tons of shit left to buy for it and disc brakes just aren't high on the priority list. I could get my whole interior for what a front and rear disc setup is worth. I'm gonna run a brand new (from CPP) chromed Corvette dual reservoir master cylinder with the chromed booster and run a GM drum brake proportioning valve. Brand new Brake cylinders, drums, and shoes. My car will stop very nicely. I don't need discs.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

littlerascle59 said:


> I replaced all of my brake parts on my 64 and even with new brakes and all new brake components, all drums still scare me. hno:


Naw man drums are fine. Shit my 2005 GMC Sierra has drums in the back. If you run a good master cylinder and re-build the brakes with brand new parts they will stop anything. Plus when the car is all finished up, if I feel like upgrading the brakes I can always do that some winter. At least my car will be finished.


----------



## KERRBSS

ShibbyShibby said:


> I don't want to have to piss around with new E-Brakes, and spend more money on disc brake kits. A full disc brake kit from CPP for the front and back is really expensive and to be honest I'd rather spend the money on the car elsewhere. I'm to the point on my car where I really want it finished. I got tons of shit left to buy for it and disc brakes just aren't high on the priority list. I could get my whole interior for what a front and rear disc setup is worth. I'm gonna run a brand new (from CPP) chromed Corvette dual reservoir master cylinder with the chromed booster and run a GM drum brake proportioning valve. Brand new Brake cylinders, drums, and shoes. My car will stop very nicely. I don't need discs.


Makes sense to me. Now hurry up with the y link. I wanna see it :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59

ShibbyShibby said:


> Naw man drums are fine. Shit my 2005 GMC Sierra has drums in the back. If you run a good master cylinder and re-build the brakes with brand new parts they will stop anything. Plus when the car is all finished up, if I feel like upgrading the brakes I can always do that some winter. At least my car will be finished.


Yeah I don't mind drums on the back but hopefully someday I'll put disc on the front of my 64. My 64 didn't come with power brakes plus I replaced my old master cylinder with a stock replacement. I know it would help a lot if I added a brake booster and more modern master cylinder tho. Whenever I do drive it I start slowing down wayyyy before I come to a stop light. :happysad:
I do love how the 60s Impalas look with a four drums chromed and blinged out at the carshows too. I feel you tho the price of a disc kit is a bit high and the money could be very well spent else where. You're better than Chip Foose so I have no doubt you'll hook it up right. :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

I think a complete all chrome 4 wheel disc brake settup from booster to pads is only like $1600 from abs brake outta cali


----------



## socapots

ShibbyShibby said:


> Naw man drums are fine. Shit my 2005 GMC Sierra has drums in the back. If you run a good master cylinder and re-build the brakes with brand new parts they will stop anything. Plus when the car is all finished up, if I feel like upgrading the brakes I can always do that some winter. At least my car will be finished.


fuck the back.. the front does majority of the braking man.. 
But so long as you good with it.. your the one driving it.
you probably could piece together a disk brake setup as well. i think most of the parts are the same as the gmc sprints.. i think.. and something else as well. i had a list way back. i'll try look it up again if your interested. I priced it out for my 63 back in the day and all parts came up to around 5 or 6 hun. but of course if you want to chrome it all it'll add up. then again your chroming the drum stuff anyways. Not sure what size wheel you could run though. thinking 14 was the smallest.


----------



## westsidehydros

westsidehydros said:


> I think a complete all chrome 4 wheel disc brake settup from booster to pads is only like $1600 from abs brake outta cali


and they clear 13s


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Naw I'm over discs. 

I'll continue with chroming and re building my 4 wheel drum setup. And like I said if when the car is finished and I wanna throw discs on it I can always do that some winter. 

As for the Y Bar I got Triple D bending my shit up right now. Should be done next week. Woo!


----------



## socapots

westsidehydros said:


> and they clear 13s


thats good shit to know.
i remember when i was first looking i couldnt find shit that worked with 14s and 13s.


----------



## lowdeville

ShibbyShibby said:


> Naw I'm over discs.
> 
> I'll continue with chroming and re building my 4 wheel drum setup. And like I said if when the car is finished and I wanna throw discs on it I can always do that some winter.
> 
> As for the Y Bar I got Triple D bending my shit up right now. Should be done next week. Woo!


Drums look better behind spokes as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

lowdeville said:


> Drums look better behind spokes as well.:thumbsup:



i feel the same way, and they keep dust down too.... but somethin about having 4 wheel disc on a low low , it would feel good when you go to a cruis night and the ol man hot rodders look and are like dammmmmmn

but i currenty have chromed 4 wheel drums too and lets just say she like to wander around a bit when hittin brakes


----------



## LowRollinJosh

properly set up drum brakes will stop an impala as well as discs. the discs will stop you a little quicker, but not much. JMO lowrider=drums hot rod/low rod=discs go on with your bad self shib


----------



## big C

My brothers 61 has 4 wheel drums and it stops just as good as my 06 f150 with 4 wheel disk


----------



## ShibbyShibby

westsidehydros said:


> i feel the same way, and they keep dust down too.... but somethin about having 4 wheel disc on a low low , it would feel good when you go to a cruis night and the ol man hot rodders look and are like dammmmmmn
> 
> but i currenty have chromed 4 wheel drums too and lets just say she like to wander around a bit when hittin brakes


Yeah I didn't even think about the dust. Drums would be WAYYYYY better on wires hey?


----------



## benz88

big C said:


> My brothers 61 has 4 wheel drums and it stops just as good as my 06 f150 with 4 wheel disk


So it stops like a freight train. Awesome haha jk 

Only thing I like better about discs is they diaspate heat quicker and are easier to work on.


----------



## tko_818

Shib! I need your help bro. Is there anyway you can measure the distance from the firewall to the opening for your shifter goes? I need to cut that hole for my SS shifter and i have no idea where to put it. Thanks in advance, and lets see the damn y bone! Lol


----------



## littlerascle59

tko_818 said:


> Shib! I need your help bro. Is there anyway you can measure the distance from the firewall to the opening for your shifter goes? I need to cut that hole for my SS shifter and i have no idea where to put it. Thanks in advance, and lets see the damn y bone! Lol


I might be able to get that info for you. I'd have to look in my assembly manual. Gotta go to a high school graduation in a lil bit so I'll post it up for ya tomorrow.


----------



## socapots

benz88 said:


> So it stops like a freight train. Awesome haha jk
> 
> Only thing I like better about discs is they diaspate heat quicker and are easier to work on.


like he said.. less heat... makes for less fade.. and that means shorter stopping distances.


----------



## socapots

ShibbyShibby said:


> Yeah I didn't even think about the dust. Drums would be WAYYYYY better on wires hey?


very true. alot less..


----------



## ShibbyShibby

tko_818 said:


> Shib! I need your help bro. Is there anyway you can measure the distance from the firewall to the opening for your shifter goes? I need to cut that hole for my SS shifter and i have no idea where to put it. Thanks in advance, and lets see the damn y bone! Lol


I filled my hole in cause the factory hole was a mess. I'm gonna have to re-cut my hole as well so I need the same info. I'm gonna have to bolt my shifter in place to see where I should cut the hole


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got my bends back from Triple D Bending today. Started building the main part of the Y Bar.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## KAMOZO_310

damn homie your skills are top notch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

ShibbyShibby said:


> Yeah I didn't even think about the dust. Drums would be WAYYYYY better on wires hey?


Yep, in that way drums are better. And I do think a freshly done set of drums stops just as well as discbrakes.

I will probably go with discbrakes all around on mine since I will try to get a Lincoln versailles rear end with discs. 
But if I wouldnt I would run drums for sure.

On the other hand I dont think I will drive mine around all too much when I have built mine like I want it.


----------



## Wizzard

Double post.


----------



## 3-wheel

Looking real nice shibb, your doing a great job on that y bar! You probably know cause your a cleaver bastard but make sure you check the pinion angle through the whole travel, slammed and locked up, also the y bar clearing the diff centre when slammed before you chrome that art work ! Speaking from experience. Peace, jb .


----------



## impalaserg

I was thinking the same thing b/c you made the lower arms longer.
great work



3-wheel said:


> Looking real nice shibb, your doing a great job on that y bar! You probably know cause your a cleaver bastard but make sure you check the pinion angle through the whole travel, slammed and locked up, also the y bar clearing the diff centre when slammed before you chrome that art work ! Speaking from experience. Peace, jb .


----------



## StreetFame

:wow:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Oh yeah I will make sure everything is peachy before it gets painted or plated.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

My dad finished up my main part of my Y Bar with some TIG welds the other day. Now I gotta built the Y part


----------



## KERRBSS

That came out really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

ShibbyShibby said:


> My dad finished up my main part of my Y Bar with some TIG welds the other day. Now I gotta built the Y part


:wow: fuckin nice! :h5:


----------



## big C

Man shib you aint got this mofo painted yet?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

big C said:


> Man shib you aint got this mofo painted yet?


Gotta finish the Y bar (tonite) then it's sand blasting time for the frame. I am super SUPER close to squirting paint on it man. I'm so close!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Finished the Y Bar tonite. 















































Fully dropped


















Locked up


















Side to side motion


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm gonna built some nice gussets for the Y Bar and have them TIG welded on. Then it's 100% finished.


----------



## KERRBSS

That "y" came out really nice my friend.


----------



## Zoom

you should open a shop


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SIX1RAG said:


> That "y" came out really nice my friend.





Zoom said:


> you should open a shop


Thanks guys! 

Yeah I would LOVE to own my own shop man.


----------



## 3-wheel

nice one shibb..


----------



## socapots

man those are some sweet ass welds on that y-bar. 

and i know you said you want drums and maybe disks in the future. 
Here is the info i found on what works for putting a kit togeather on your own. From what i understand supposed to fit 14s,
i have not actually had parts in hand or seen it in use. So all i can say is this is what i have been told. 
for some reason i also remember being able to use stuff from the 70s GMC Sprints as well. But cant seem to locate that info at the moment. 


front end brake conversion to disk brakes.

Spindle: 78-87 caprice 11" rotor
Rotor: 78-87 caprice 11" rotor
Brake caliper: 78-87 caprice 11" rotor
Bearings & seals, 78-87 caprice
Brake line: 78-87 caprice
Brake pads: 78-87 caprice
Tie rods and rod connector: 81-87 g-body
Balljoints, 78-87 caprice, unbreakable upper & lower


----------



## MR.59

ShibbyShibby said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Yeah I would LOVE to own my own shop man.


DON`T DO IT!, THEN YOULL NEVER HAVE TIME FOR YOUR OWN CARS!


----------



## KERRBSS

socapots said:


> man those are some sweet ass welds on that y-bar.
> 
> and i know you said you want drums and maybe disks in the future.
> Here is the info i found on what works for putting a kit togeather on your own. From what i understand supposed to fit 14s,
> i have not actually had parts in hand or seen it in use. So all i can say is this is what i have been told.
> for some reason i also remember being able to use stuff from the 70s GMC Sprints as well. But cant seem to locate that info at the moment.
> 
> 
> front end brake conversion to disk brakes.
> 
> Spindle: 78-87 caprice 11" rotor
> Rotor: 78-87 caprice 11" rotor
> Brake caliper: 78-87 caprice 11" rotor
> Bearings & seals, 78-87 caprice
> Brake line: 78-87 caprice
> Brake pads: 78-87 caprice
> Tie rods and rod connector: 81-87 g-body
> Balljoints, 78-87 caprice, unbreakable upper & lower


I used 78-84 caprice spindles. They clear the 13"s, and all the stuff with it. Calipers, rotors. Then I modified the lower control arm to except the caprice ball joint. The 85 and up caprices have the bigger spindle like the Cadillacs, they only clear 14s


----------



## ShibbyShibby

MR.59 said:


> DON`T DO IT!, THEN YOULL NEVER HAVE TIME FOR YOUR OWN CARS!


I never want that to happen. I need time for my cars, woman, and kid. Ha ha yeah owning a shop would definitely put a stop to all of that.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the gusset built and tacked into place on the Y bar. Gonna have my dad TIG weld it to finish it off.


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## littlerascle59

ShibbyShibby said:


> Got the gusset built and tacked into place on the Y bar. Gonna have my dad TIG weld it to finish it off.


Keep it up and your 64 is definately gonna be lowrider of the year in the near future. Looks good man! :h5:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

littlerascle59 said:


> Keep it up and your 64 is definately gonna be lowrider of the year in the near future. Looks good man! :h5:


Yeah except in hindsight I should have put hydraulics into it. Ahhh well.


----------



## socapots

ShibbyShibby said:


> Got the gusset built and tacked into place on the Y bar. Gonna have my dad TIG weld it to finish it off.


thats sweet man.


----------



## littlerascle59

ShibbyShibby said:


> Yeah except in hindsight I should have put hydraulics into it. Ahhh well.


Don't wanna turn this thread into a debate but I'm thinking most lowriders will be bagged in the near future, most juiced ones will be for those who are traditionalist, that's just my *opinion.*


----------



## ShibbyShibby

littlerascle59 said:


> Don't wanna turn this thread into a debate but I'm thinking most lowriders will be bagged in the near future, most juiced ones will be for those who are traditionalist, that's just my *opinion.*


If I could go back in time I would definitely build my 64 with hydraulics. When I started my car I wasn't on this website, and as a lot of people know the lowrider culture in Calgary is... well non existent. So when I started building it I went with air cause it was just an obvious choice for me at the time. I had ZERO hydraulic experience, and theres no cars out here juiced. Very few anyways. So the thought never really crossed my mind to build it with hydraulics and I don't like going back on my work. Like I could rip all the air ride stuff I did out and re-do it, but what a waste of time that would be and it would set the car so far back. 

My 59 rag will have hydraulics.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

All TIG'd up!


----------



## littlerascle59

ShibbyShibby said:


> If I could go back in time I would definitely build my 64 with hydraulics. When I started my car I wasn't on this website, and as a lot of people know the lowrider culture in Calgary is... well non existent. So when I started building it I went with air cause it was just an obvious choice for me at the time. I had ZERO hydraulic experience, and theres no cars out here juiced. Very few anyways. So the thought never really crossed my mind to build it with hydraulics and I don't like going back on my work. Like I could rip all the air ride stuff I did out and re-do it, but what a waste of time that would be and it would set the car so far back.
> 
> My 59 rag will have hydraulics.


That's cool. I've had a juiced ride before. Never rode a bagged ride and when I was younger I was broke but switch happy on the switches so my car had a lot of down time because I couldn't keep up financially on the maintenance. :happysad:


----------



## littlerascle59

ShibbyShibby said:


> All TIG'd up!


:fool2:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

littlerascle59 said:


> :fool2:


Ha ha thanks homie!


----------



## baggedout81

I'm forsure you'll be happy w/ going w/ air.As w/ building anything is all in the products used an the instilation.An ya have both of those on lock!!! The onlp upkeep i do is once in awile i'll check the oil on my EDC an drain my water/oil traps.


MILLIONDOLLARFIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

ShibbyShibby said:


> My 59 rag will have hydraulics.


:thumbsup:

thats what im talkin bout


----------



## 3-wheel

ShibbyShibby said:


> If I could go back in time I would definitely build my 64 with hydraulics. When I started my car I wasn't on this website, and as a lot of people know the lowrider culture in Calgary is... well non existent. So when I started building it I went with air cause it was just an obvious choice for me at the time. I had ZERO hydraulic experience, and theres no cars out here juiced. Very few anyways. So the thought never really crossed my mind to build it with hydraulics and I don't like going back on my work. Like I could rip all the air ride stuff I did out and re-do it, but what a waste of time that would be and it would set the car so far back.
> 
> My 59 rag will have hydraulics.


shibb your doing a great job, hydro's or bags is a personal choice, if it is a driver your building you will be happy with your choice of bags!
the amount of great metal fab work puts most juiced cars to shame...
keep goin bro..
hey i got my heim joints today from emf canada to melb australia!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

baggedout81 said:


> I'm forsure you'll be happy w/ going w/ air.As w/ building anything is all in the products used an the instilation.An ya have both of those on lock!!! The onlp upkeep i do is once in awile i'll check the oil on my EDC an drain my water/oil traps.
> 
> 
> MILLIONDOLLARFIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fuck yeah Million Dollar Fix!

Hey man I had a question for you about Yorks. Some guy here in Calgary is saying that York "need" and oil mod. I've been reading up on it and some guys praise it, and some guys say it's stupid to mod a york. They say the mod is to reduce the amount of oil in the system by blocking a hole. Blocking it reduces the top end oil and the amount of oil in the system. 

I kind of think it would be stupid to mod a proven manufactured York. What are your thoughts?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

3-wheel said:


> shibb your doing a great job, hydro's or bags is a personal choice, if it is a driver your building you will be happy with your choice of bags!
> the amount of great metal fab work puts most juiced cars to shame...
> keep goin bro..
> hey i got my heim joints today from emf canada to melb australia!


That's awesome to hear you got your joints man! How do you like them? They're so fuckin awesome hey?


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81

Watch the vid above.Good info!!! Myself personally never di the oil mod.Yes it passes oil,but then again im working the hell outo mine at 300 psi.As for top in lube,i really dont think the mod would hurt at all being the piston only has 1 ring on each piston.So blow buy is gonna happen no matter what,It just makes since (in a automotive point).BUT i read some where on the web where a "machinest" humm humm "YOU" had machined a couple more rings into the piston an virtually didnt have any blow buy.Now IMO what would it hurt to try it out,i just dont have a machinest on had to do shit like that.An in all reality the oil coming out of my compressor looks like shit,so to me i'd realther let it blow buy an just add more oil as needed.Just to keep it fresh.An in reality a quart of ND30 is cheap.An myself i have a trap under hood an a drain at the bottom of my tank an i atleast drain my tank after each time running my york.I tore apart my valves here in the front of my car the other week.They were not that bad,but i could tell that just a touch of oil had been thu them.Witch really wont hurt shit aslong as its not all full of junk.I have silencers on my rear valves (mounted closest to tank) an there still dry of oil.So to me its just n ot a big deal.


----------



## baggedout81

as yes im drunk,sorry bout the typos


----------



## EMF

Awesome job!!! Cant wait to see it when it's all together. You're a hell of a fabricator!

Oh and don't start your own shop unless you don't mind never being able to work on your own stuff, you work endless hours and make no money.


----------



## EMF

3-wheel said:


> hey i got my heim joints today from emf canada to melb australia!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

baggedout81 said:


> Watch the vid above.Good info!!! Myself personally never di the oil mod.Yes it passes oil,but then again im working the hell outo mine at 300 psi.As for top in lube,i really dont think the mod would hurt at all being the piston only has 1 ring on each piston.So blow buy is gonna happen no matter what,It just makes since (in a automotive point).BUT i read some where on the web where a "machinest" humm humm "YOU" had machined a couple more rings into the piston an virtually didnt have any blow buy.Now IMO what would it hurt to try it out,i just dont have a machinest on had to do shit like that.An in all reality the oil coming out of my compressor looks like shit,so to me i'd realther let it blow buy an just add more oil as needed.Just to keep it fresh.An in reality a quart of ND30 is cheap.An myself i have a trap under hood an a drain at the bottom of my tank an i atleast drain my tank after each time running my york.I tore apart my valves here in the front of my car the other week.They were not that bad,but i could tell that just a touch of oil had been thu them.Witch really wont hurt shit aslong as its not all full of junk.I have silencers on my rear valves (mounted closest to tank) an there still dry of oil.So to me its just n ot a big deal.


Yeah I think Im gonna buy a brand new one and not do that oil mod.


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG Mike

_*Can't wait to see it when your finished...Lookin Good...*_*...*:thumbsup:


----------



## Rambler69

Quit enjoying your summer and finish your car! Update already ;P


----------



## MR.59

EMF said:


> Awesome job!!! Cant wait to see it when it's all together. You're a hell of a fabricator!
> 
> Oh and don't start your own shop unless you don't mind never being able to work on your own stuff, you work endless hours and make no money.


He will make money, but it will end up being about 5 bucks and hour
The only way to make money is is to charge by the hour, a shop rate, then charge half the shop rate for materials, then you can earn a decent wage. I lost money for years till I saw how the higher end resto shops did it,when I switched, sure the old customers bitched, but I also got new ones that had no problem paying 15k for a paint job and that was back in the late 80s


----------



## doctahouse

Rambler69 said:


> Quit enjoying your summer and finish your car! Update already ;P



I stopped by his place last night and he was welding up a storm. It's looking real good Shibby!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Rambler69 said:


> Quit enjoying your summer and finish your car! Update already ;P


Ha ha so true! I'm having a great summer. Still working on the 64 though. I'll have a bunch of new pics up this coming weekend.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

doctahouse said:


> I stopped by his place last night and he was welding up a storm. It's looking real good Shibby!!!


Yeah man it was great seeing you and your lady! I got 2 welds left to do (which I am going out to do right now) and my frame is DONE! Blasting it this weekend!


----------



## baggedout81

Take some dam pics!!!!


----------



## impalaserg

POST POST POST!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Stripped the frame and flipped it over to finish all the welds on the underside before I take it for blasting


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ready to blast on Saturday!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started picking away at the few spots that need a little smoothing out on the belly of the floor.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Because I replaced the brace I had to re-plot and re-do the floor shifter mounts.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Hey I just noticed the pictures at the beginning of this topic are all fucked up! For like 40 pages! What the fuck?


----------



## baggedout81

So you made a guitar out of a 2x4? WTF shibb


----------



## ShibbyShibby

baggedout81 said:


> So you made a guitar out of a 2x4? WTF shibb


Fuck yeah dude! Ha ha that's so funny you found that video! This was shot while we were recording. I used this guitar in 2 Million Dollar Fix songs on the album


----------



## ShibbyShibby

ha ha fuck I remember we all had shitty moustaches.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the frame blasted and on the rotisserie on the weekend.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

This is the absolute BEST way to prep a frame before paint. All the welds are perfectly clean, and all the new steel on my frame with that black coating is all cleaned up. I would definitely blast it before and after fabrication again on the next build I do. Totally worth it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got it home and started building the rotisserie


----------



## KERRBSS

Looks great


----------



## littlerascle59

:h5:


----------



## vouges17

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks guys!

Spent all night tonite mudding the frame. Holy shit that's time consuming and bondo consuming lol


----------



## dekay24

looking good dude.
i agree with the blasting, so worth it. and youd spent that in sandpaper for what it costs to blast something.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Can you tell me how to fix this, it's only like a 2 inch crack but it's still there?


----------



## westsidehydros

Hey, shibb, I know your going bags and wont have a super high lock up, but do you think you should notch the driveshaft tunnel, just in case? plus itd be allready done if you ever decide to switch to hydros


----------



## ShibbyShibby

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Can you tell me how to fix this, it's only like a 2 inch crack but it's still there?
> View attachment 516229


I'm not so up on how to fix cracked wood homie


----------



## ShibbyShibby

westsidehydros said:


> Hey, shibb, I know your going bags and wont have a super high lock up, but do you think you should notch the driveshaft tunnel, just in case? plus itd be allready done if you ever decide to switch to hydros


Yeah for sure! I'm gonna notch it out before I paint it. I forgot about that before I blasted it, but it's actually easier to do now that it's on the rotisserie. I'll notch it out real nice


----------



## ROB327

NICE JOB SHIBBY YOUR FRAME LOOKS GREAT


----------



## ShibbyShibby

ROB327 said:


> NICE JOB SHIBBY YOUR FRAME LOOKS GREAT


Thanks man! The bonding is coming along. It's a lot of work, and kind of a slow process.


----------



## big C

Whats up shib you aint got no paint on this mug yet


----------



## LUXURYKING

who is doing your chrome? looks sick


----------



## MR.59

ShibbyShibby said:


> Thanks man! The bonding is coming along. It's a lot of work, and kind of a slow process.


You gonna tack some a brace in-between them engine stands on the bottom, help that frame roll around better


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Frame work is sick bro, can't wait to see this completed!


----------



## Rambler69

So is this thing gunna make it on the road by next spring or what?


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Can you tell me how to fix this, it's only like a 2 inch crack but it's still there?
> View attachment 516229


I got cha playa! I work for a furniture company and see this Shit all the time. So what u want to do is sand the gloss down to raw wood then fill the crack with Elmer's wood glue it has to b wood glue. Let it cure then sand with a fine sandpaper then hit with a gloss. It may even need a laquer depending on if u want a colored finish.


----------



## socapots

ShibbyShibby said:


> This is the absolute BEST way to prep a frame before paint. All the welds are perfectly clean, and all the new steel on my frame with that black coating is all cleaned up. I would definitely blast it before and after fabrication again on the next build I do. Totally worth it.


thats pretty sweet man. you lucky to have a place that you can blast it yourself. They dont have shit like that here. at least not that i know of.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

LUXURYKING said:


> who is doing your chrome? looks sick


Mr. Impala here on Layitlow. He's down in Cali.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got all the bodywork done on the belly and got the bodywork spots into Featherfill this weekend.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Damn!! Looking real nice homie!


----------



## big C

Coming out good shib


----------



## 3-wheel

looks familiar... keep goin man.
jb.


----------



## vouges17

looking great


----------



## Zoom

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Slowly getting it sanded and ready for primer.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

I've been watching ur build for a minute now and damn homie u got some mad Fab skills!!


----------



## Hardtop6459

great job man i've been tuned in keep posting


----------



## mr box

can you upload your pictures alot of them are dead in a zip pack on rapidshare


----------



## ShibbyShibby

mr box said:


> can you upload your pictures alot of them are dead in a zip pack on rapidshare


Yeah man I'm pissed that like the first 70 pages of my topic are all broken pictures now. I'd like to go back and fix the posts, but theyre so old I can't edit them anymore. 

I might have to start a new thread? I don't know what to do.


----------



## 3-wheel

dont start a new thread, its all good, we know how you roll......
keep goin, hey im painting my floor next week!

peace, jb.


----------



## mr box

no need to start a new thread upload them to repidshare in a zip file or rar files just the parts of the mods you did on the *quarter panel* going to install some on my 64


----------



## lgh1157

I frequently check this thread, . . . i thought i was subscribed. Amazing work bro :run::run::run:

I was reading your post about air over hydraulics, . . . . . for a daily driver i feel air is the way to go, . . . . but im still at a point right now of the decision of Bags or juice, . . . . . . still up in the air [ pun intended ]

L


----------



## ShibbyShibby

3-wheel said:


> dont start a new thread, its all good, we know how you roll......
> keep goin, hey im painting my floor next week!
> 
> peace, jb.


Nice man! I should be painting mine real soon to! I finally found a heater for my 64. I got it out of a 1973 Mazda 808 station wagon. I'll post pics soon. I had to get a heater and mount it on the firewall before I painted the belly and firewall


----------



## ShibbyShibby

lgh1157 said:


> I frequently check this thread, . . . i thought i was subscribed. Amazing work bro :run::run::run:
> 
> I was reading your post about air over hydraulics, . . . . . for a daily driver i feel air is the way to go, . . . . but im still at a point right now of the decision of Bags or juice, . . . . . . still up in the air [ pun intended ]
> 
> L


I think if a guy goes to the amount of work I did to install bags properly then bags are cool. Unfortunately most people install bag kits into their cars and the whole setup is ugly as fuck. Bags can be pretty, but let's face it... a chromed out hydraulic setup is hard to beat for beauty.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

mr box said:


> no need to start a new thread upload them to repidshare in a zip file or rar files just the parts of the mods you did on the *quarter panel* going to install some on my 64


Okay I'll do it up and let you know when they're sitting there.


----------



## graham

keep pushing shibby!! that floor looks nice. Are you doing it body color?


----------



## tko_818

Shib! anyway u can get me a measurement to cut my new hole for the shifter? im lost here bro! anything u could do, id appreciate it!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah body color. It's gonna look soooooo perdy!



graham said:


> keep pushing shibby!! that floor looks nice. Are you doing it body color?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ill snap some photos with some measurments for you. It was a guess for me to. 



tko_818 said:


> Shib! anyway u can get me a measurement to cut my new hole for the shifter? im lost here bro! anything u could do, id appreciate it!


----------



## tko_818

ShibbyShibby said:


> Ill snap some photos with some measurments for you. It was a guess for me to.


Thanks alot man! :h5:


----------



## graham

ShibbyShibby said:


> Yeah body color. It's gonna look soooooo perdy!


can't wait to see some color on those floors!


----------



## hwayne

ShibbyShibby said:


> After putting those things in I really think they are a stupid body mount. Does anyone else think they are the most pointless mount on the car? I mean they just sit out there in the air spot welded to surrounding flat sheetmetal.
> 
> I dunno?


I didn't like the way the body mounts trap dirt and trash that causes rust into the trunk area.
This is what I made to replace mine. They are open and will not trap dirt and trash.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah that's a lot better for not trapping anything, but now it doesn't look OEM. 



hwayne said:


> I didn't like the way the body mounts trap dirt and trash that causes rust into the trunk area.
> This is what I made to replace mine. They are open and will not trap dirt and trash.


----------



## hwayne

OEM is for those people who have hoppers where they want someone to see. Mine is going to be driven and used, not pampered and 
hours of polishing and cleaning. Been there, done that years ago. My last 64 SS.


----------



## doctahouse

hwayne said:


> I didn't like the way the body mounts trap dirt and trash that causes rust into the trunk area.
> This is what I made to replace mine. They are open and will not trap dirt and trash.




I'll be the first to say it, that looks like crap. OEM look or not that is a hacked together body mount. Might as well not even put one in.


----------



## hwayne

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 
I guess I should have BOXED them in, Chromed them and had them certified but since I'm not into Grass Hopping I chose not to.
I'll let you boys keep getting RUST in your rides.

What you get with OEM body mounts.


----------



## KERTWOOD

hwayne said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'm not into Grass Hopping.
> I'll let you boys keep getting RUST in your rides.


:loco:

I will second the docta's opinion. Back the main topic, looking great shib!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah I guess. I'm gonna drive mine every day I can. I can't wait for my first rock chip lol



hwayne said:


> OEM is for those people who have hoppers where they want someone to see. Mine is going to be driven and used, not pampered and
> hours of polishing and cleaning. Been there, done that years ago. My last 64 SS.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

That's 40 years of winters, daily driving, mud and rocks, and general neglect. 

My car (and everyone elses) are going to be garaged, babied, driven in the summers to shows, and cared for for the rest of it's life. I don't think you're comparing what a restored vehicle goes through in it's restored life compared to what these cars went through when they were bought new 40 years ago. 

It's no big deal, but you might as well put it back to stock, prime and paint it properly and care for it. 



hwayne said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> I guess I should have BOXED them in, Chromed them and had them certified but since I'm not into Grass Hopping I chose not to.
> I'll let you boys keep getting RUST in your rides.
> 
> What you get with OEM body mounts.


----------



## Wizzard

ShibbyShibby said:


> That's 40 years of winters, daily driving, mud and rocks, and general neglect.
> 
> My car (and everyone elses) are going to be garaged, babied, driven in the summers to shows, and cared for for the rest of it's life. I don't think you're comparing what a restored vehicle goes through in it's restored life compared to what these cars went through when they were bought new 40 years ago.
> 
> It's no big deal, but you might as well put it back to stock, prime and paint it properly and care for it.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Wizzard

ShibbyShibby said:


> Yeah for sure! I'm gonna notch it out before I paint it. I forgot about that before I blasted it, but it's actually easier to do now that it's on the rotisserie. I'll notch it out real nice


I bet you will, and I wouldnt think that you would do a bad job. 
All the work you have done on it has been top notch so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks man I really appreciate that! I've never been one to cut corners. Unfortunately my build is taking forever it seems. 



Wizzard said:


> I bet you will, and I wouldnt think that you would do a bad job.
> All the work you have done on it has been top notch so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

ShibbyShibby said:


> Thanks man I really appreciate that! I've never been one to cut corners. Unfortunately my build is taking forever it seems.


I understand that bro my 64 seems like its taking me forever to just finish metal work


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I haven't posted any pictures cause there's not much to post. I've been doing bodywork on my frame for like 4 fuckin weeks and it's still not done. It's close. 

I also ordered an aftermarket heater for my car from Old Air Products in Texas. So when it arrives I'll be able to hang it from the inside of my car and finish the bodywork and paint on the belly and firewall of the body. Check it out...

http://www.oldairproducts.com/catalog/heaters/hurricane-heaters-c-1_32000000_32300000_36000000.html












big C said:


> I understand that bro my 64 seems like its taking me forever to just finish metal work


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

hwayne said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> I guess I should have BOXED them in, Chromed them and had them certified but since I'm not into Grass Hopping I chose not to.
> I'll let you boys keep getting RUST in your rides.
> 
> What you get with OEM body mounts.


I dunno who you came in trying to clown but wait until you get that big ass stress crack in your quarter from the homemade mount caving in.


----------



## tko_818

ShibbyShibby said:


> Ill snap some photos with some measurments for you. It was a guess for me to.


have u had a chance to run into the shop n check it out brotha?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

SHIT! I totally forgot man. I'm sorry. I'll get some shots for you I promise



tko_818 said:


> have u had a chance to run into the shop n check it out brotha?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got my heater today!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Finally finished all the bodywork on my frame. Holy shit that was an insane amount of work! This is my 1st lowrider frame and my hat goes off to you guys that do this level of bodywork on lowrider frames all the time. Sooooooooo much work!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got most of it blown out. There is still a ton of sand in it. I'm gonna have to keep working at getting all the sand out of it before I spray the red and the clear.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got it shot in Featherfill. I masked up a couple spots to avoid getting the featherfill in hard to sand areas, but for the most part I shot the entire frame in the stuff. I'm gonna give the featherfill about a week to fully cure and shrink before I do the final block sanding. After it's blocked I can shoot it in primer. 

And yeah... thats snow and ice on the ground ha ha


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Turned out pretty awesome. I'm really happy with how flat and straight the bodywork turned out. Like I said before... that was an INSANE amount of work. She's gonna look really pretty with GM maroon paint on her.


----------



## big C

ShibbyShibby said:


> Got it shot in Featherfill. I masked up a couple spots to avoid getting the featherfill in hard to sand areas, but for the most part I shot the entire frame in the stuff. I'm gonna give the featherfill about a week to fully cure and shrink before I do the final block sanding. After it's blocked I can shoot it in primer.
> 
> And yeah... thats snow and ice on the ground ha ha


:thumbsup: looking good bro. Holy fuck it was 84 outside today I could not imagine snow and icehno:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ShibbyShibby said:


> Got it shot in Featherfill. I masked up a couple spots to avoid getting the featherfill in hard to sand areas, but for the most part I shot the entire frame in the stuff. I'm gonna give the featherfill about a week to fully cure and shrink before I do the final block sanding. After it's blocked I can shoot it in primer.
> 
> And yeah... thats snow and ice on the ground ha ha


looking good homie..one question though i know you running bags but will the tunnel and driveshaft clearance be a issue for you since i noticed yours is not notched or are you good


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ha ha yeah it's a little chilly. Not terrible though. It was right around the zero (celcius) mark. Any colder and I would not have been able to shoot my frame. I shot one coat, then me and my dad would rush it back in the garage. Pull it back out and shoot another coat ha ha



big C said:


> :thumbsup: looking good bro. Holy fuck it was 84 outside today I could not imagine snow and icehno:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I tested the upper limits before I went ahead with the bodywork on the frame. I've got enough clearance the way it is. When the rear shock are fully extended the driveshaft still has clearance. I could get the back of my car higher in the air if I ran longer shocks, but I didn't want to do that. 



TONY MONTANA said:


> looking good homie..one question though i know you running bags but will the tunnel and driveshaft clearance be a issue for you since i noticed yours is not notched or are you good


----------



## TONY MONTANA

ShibbyShibby said:


> I tested the upper limits before I went ahead with the bodywork on the frame. I've got enough clearance the way it is. When the rear shock are fully extended the driveshaft still has clearance. I could get the back of my car higher in the air if I ran longer shocks, but I didn't want to do that.


kool :thumbsup: just would hate to see it painted and then it needed to be notched...top notch work as always homie cant wait to see some color on it:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks man! Ohhhhhhhh I can't wait to see colour on this thing! It's gonna be the original GM Palomar Maroon Metallic. That dark GM maroon with all the chrome hanging off it is gonna look so awesome!



TONY MONTANA said:


> kool :thumbsup: just would hate to see it painted and then it needed to be notched...top notch work as always homie cant wait to see some color on it:thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree

ShibbyShibby said:


> Got my heater today!


Any pics of the heater mounted.


----------



## KERRBSS

Looks really good. Nice werk sir


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

Thought you got a new house.Looks like the same garage.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Now that the frame has some product on it, I'm gonna mount the heater. Pics to come soon



sickthree said:


> Any pics of the heater mounted.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah my car is being built at my dads garage. I did buy a house with my woman. Gonna build a garage next July. 



baggedout81 said:


> Thought you got a new house.Looks like the same garage.


----------



## dekay24

Looks good even in primer dude. Im definetly Not looking forward to frame bodywork. 
Im hopeing to be at this point by spring.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks man! Yeah that frame bodywork is insane! It took me 2 months ha ha. Totally worth it in the end though. Looks killer in primer, just wait till it's blocked out and maroon burried in clear



dekay24 said:


> Looks good even in primer dude. Im definetly Not looking forward to frame bodywork.
> Im hopeing to be at this point by spring.


----------



## 6Deuced

frame look awesome! only thing that worried me was how you molded right over the upper a arm bolt holes, i assume you welded the bolts inside to make them like studs, i was going to do that on mine but was worried if a bolt ever broke it would be a nightmare. i just drilled nice holes with a holesaw instead of the ugly factory cutouts. 

i'm sure yours will never break anyways especially without juice! ice on the ground already eh?? haha get the kerosene torpedo heater filled up with diesel!!, be careful with that featherfill with so much moisture around,


----------



## tko_818

FUCKKKK that frame came out badass shib! If i could do my frame any way, it would be like this!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah I was gonna cut some holes for those A Arm studs, but I figured I would never break them. I know it's a risk, but I'm willing to take it. 

Yeah and now it's been above zero for the week. Oh silly Calgary. 



6Deuced said:


> frame look awesome! only thing that worried me was how you molded right over the upper a arm bolt holes, i assume you welded the bolts inside to make them like studs, i was going to do that on mine but was worried if a bolt ever broke it would be a nightmare. i just drilled nice holes with a holesaw instead of the ugly factory cutouts.
> 
> i'm sure yours will never break anyways especially without juice! ice on the ground already eh?? haha get the kerosene torpedo heater filled up with diesel!!, be careful with that featherfill with so much moisture around,


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks homie! I'm pretty proud of it




tko_818 said:


> FUCKKKK that frame came out badass shib! If i could do my frame any way, it would be like this!


----------



## JOHNER

Damn that fu(king frame is sick shibby...even the primer looks sexy on it..


----------



## Lunas64

Shes looking real good Shib Foose!!!! Frame is sik!! Great job!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks guys!


----------



## big C

Happy thanksgiving shib


----------



## ShibbyShibby

You to homie!



big C said:


> Happy thanksgiving shib


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got a Resto-Revolver! WOO!

If anybody hasn't seen these Resto-Revolvers that Doctahouse is building you need to go have a look. This is the BEST rotiseree I have ever seen or worked with. It doubles as a 2 pole hoist, it's got pnuematic hook ups for the hydraulic cylinders, and some seriously awesome balance adjustment. 

Check out the pics.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

Snapped a picture of my dads car. Getting close to being done!


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## dekay24

ShibbyShibby said:


> I got a Resto-Revolver! WOO!
> 
> If anybody hasn't seen these Resto-Revolvers that Doctahouse is building you need to go have a look. This is the BEST rotiseree I have ever seen or worked with. It doubles as a 2 pole hoist, it's got pnuematic hook ups for the hydraulic cylinders, and some seriously awesome balance adjustment.
> 
> Check out the pics.


:worship:


----------



## el toby

:thumbsup:nice!


----------



## doctahouse

Looking real good in there!


----------



## sickthree

ShibbyShibby said:


>


Thats awesome, great job


----------



## graham

made in Canada!!


----------



## doctahouse

graham said:


> made in Canada!!


Hell ya! Only thing made in china is the rams. Everything else is North American sourced.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Seriously BEAUTIFUL rotisserie! The balance adjustment is so prescise! Another cool thing compared to the old rotisserie I was using is this Resto-Revolver can wheel around the garage in any direction. So when I'm not working on my car I can put it 90 degrees and slide it over so my dad can have space for his build. 

Speaking of which... I can't wait to build my new garage next summer!



graham said:


> made in Canada!!


----------



## baggedout81

HELL YEAH,should make things allot easier on ya.

An Shibb what ever size garage your planning on building.Make it BIGGER.You can never have enough room when you start tearing down vehicles or storing parts


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm in 100 percent aggreance! My dads garage is 26x28 and it's not big enough. 26x28 is 728 square feet. 

I gotta build something that's going to hold the 64, and a build on my 59. That's a triple. I want at least 900 square feet. 



baggedout81 said:


> HELL YEAH,should make things allot easier on ya.
> 
> An Shibb what ever size garage your planning on building.Make it BIGGER.You can never have enough room when you start tearing down vehicles or storing parts


----------



## MR.59

ShibbyShibby said:


> I'm in 100 percent aggreance! My dads garage is 26x28 and it's not big enough. 26x28 is 728 square feet.
> 
> I gotta build something that's going to hold the 64, and a build on my 59. That's a triple. I want at least 900 square feet.


YOU GOTTA HAVE ENOUGH ROOM TO SPIN A CAR AROUND AT LEAST ON WHEEL SKATES


----------



## ShibbyShibby

that's right!



MR.59 said:


> YOU GOTTA HAVE ENOUGH ROOM TO SPIN A CAR AROUND AT LEAST ON WHEEL SKATES


----------



## baggedout81

ShibbyShibby said:


> I'm in 100 percent aggreance! My dads garage is 26x28 and it's not big enough. 26x28 is 728 square feet.
> 
> I gotta build something that's going to hold the 64, and a build on my 59. That's a triple. I want at least 900 square feet.


I hear ya,all i have now is a 2 car.An between the cutlass,parts,tools an some how my wifes car.Its cramped.But the house we bought has room to build a huge ass shop down the road (hopefully sooner than later)


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Right now I am getting my shit together as far as all of my building permits. IO'm getting excited to build this thang! Looks like I'll be building it in May. 



baggedout81 said:


> I hear ya,all i have now is a 2 car.An between the cutlass,parts,tools an some how my wifes car.Its cramped.But the house we bought has room to build a huge ass shop down the road (hopefully sooner than later)


----------



## graham

ShibbyShibby said:


> Right now I am getting my shit together as far as all of my building permits. IO'm getting excited to build this thang! Looks like I'll be building it in May.



keep us updated and good luck. every car guys dream!


----------



## baggedout81

ShibbyShibby said:


> Right now I am getting my shit together as far as all of my building permits. IO'm getting excited to build this thang! Looks like I'll be building it in May.


SWEET!!! Keep them picks posted.Either here or FB.Or do i have you on FB hummm


----------



## CMEDROP

ShibbyShibby said:


>


hadn't stopped by your thread in a bit. 
definately looking good. !!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks homie!



CMEDROP said:


> hadn't stopped by your thread in a bit.
> definately looking good. !!


----------



## Rambler69

Is this thing getting paint for christmas? It deserves it!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I wish man. 

My car is on serious hold right now. I have to build my garage at my new place this spring in order to continue working on my car. My dad is finishing his car and I promised to help him and put my 64 on hold for the moment




Rambler69 said:


> Is this thing getting paint for christmas? It deserves it!


----------



## ROB327

MAN THATS MESS UP YOUR CAR IS ON HOLD BUT YOUR DAD COMES FIRST MAYBE HE WILL HELP YOU FINISH YOUR 64


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Oh yeah he sure will. 

He's been building his 37 Chevrolet for honestly 12 years. It's about time he finished it. I've only been on my 64 for 4 years



ROB327 said:


> MAN THATS MESS UP YOUR CAR IS ON HOLD BUT YOUR DAD COMES FIRST MAYBE HE WILL HELP YOU FINISH YOUR 64


----------



## ROB327

HAY SHIBBY POST SOME PIC OF THE 37 CHEVY.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah I'll have to snap some pictures next time I'm over


----------



## graham

ttt


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

What's goin on!?

I got a line on a full set of power windows including power vent window regulators out of a 1964 Cadillac coupe de ville. I've asked the question in it's own thread, but I'll ask it again in here. Will the Caddy ones fit into my Impala?


----------



## doctahouse

ShibbyShibby said:


> What's goin on!?
> 
> I got a line on a full set of power windows including power vent window regulators out of a 1964 Cadillac coupe de ville. I've asked the question in it's own thread, but I'll ask it again in here. Will the Caddy ones fit into my Impala?


The power windows will work if it's from a 2 door hardtop only. Power vents will work with whatever model. Are the power vent switches the round cornered style?


----------



## dekay24

ShibbyShibby said:


> What's goin on!?
> 
> I got a line on a full set of power windows including power vent window regulators out of a 1964 Cadillac coupe de ville. I've asked the question in it's own thread, but I'll ask it again in here. Will the Caddy ones fit into my Impala?


I just bought some parts off a guy whos is selling some caddy ones in winnipeg. I can dig up his # if you want.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

No the switches are Cadillac. They're totally different. 

We Dekay I'm gonna see what I can get this whole setup for and we'll see.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I bought the power windows!

Full set from a 1964 Cadillac Coupe De Ville including the power vent window regulators. THEY BOLT RIGHT IN!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I forgot to take pictures of the vent window regulators apart, but I blew both regulators apart and cleaned them up. Cleaned all the hardened grease out, glass beaded the aluminum bodies, and even chucked the commentators in the lathe and took 500 grit sand paper to the part the brushes touch. I re greased them and put them all back together and they work AMAZING!

The only thing wrong with them is both main shafts (the ones with the main gear on them) were smooshed a bit. I guess it's a typical problem. They're cast pot metal. You can buy brand new ones made of machined steel from Caddy Daddy. $120.00 plus shipping. Once I get those new main shafts the vent window regulatos are ready to go in the car! This weekend I'm going to rebuild the other 4 motors, clean them up, and clean the arm assemblies.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## tko_818

Looking good shib. I wan to do power windows as well.. There were some on eBay for like 600$ bones that I was looking at


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Putting power windows in my car was a job that was scaring me for a long time. I've looked all over the internet at kits and it was gonna be like $1200 to $1600 bucks to put power windows in my car! I'm so happy I found these OG Caddy parts. 

$600 is a good price. I got everything in the pictures for $350. Add the cost of the brand new main shafts and were sitting at $510 plus about 6 hours of my time cleaning them up. In the end the best thing is they bolt in, and theyre stock GM. I love the sound of vintage GM power windows. 



tko_818 said:


> Looking good shib. I wan to do power windows as well.. There were some on eBay for like 600$ bones that I was looking at


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here are the reproduction vent window regulator gears


http://www.caddydaddy.com/MOTORS-CY...RODUCTION-Free-Shipping-In-The-USA-p2568.html


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got both quarter windows done today. They look and operate like brand new!

Gonna get the door windows finished tomorrow.


----------



## Aaron6284

ShibbyShibby said:


> Got both quarter windows done today. They look and operate like brand new!
> 
> Gonna get the door windows finished tomorrow.


Great job homie. Right on for that link. I need a pair of those gears as well. Good luck on the rest of your project. TTT


----------



## Groc006

ShibbyShibby said:


> I forgot to take pictures of the vent window regulators apart, but I blew both regulators apart and cleaned them up. Cleaned all the hardened grease out, glass beaded the aluminum bodies, and even chucked the commentators in the lathe and took 500 grit sand paper to the part the brushes touch. I re greased them and put them all back together and they work AMAZING!
> 
> The only thing wrong with them is both main shafts (the ones with the main gear on them) were smooshed a bit. I guess it's a typical problem. They're cast pot metal. You can buy brand new ones made of machined steel from Caddy Daddy. $120.00 plus shipping. Once I get those new main shafts the vent window regulatos are ready to go in the car! This weekend I'm going to rebuild the other 4 motors, clean them up, and clean the arm assemblies.





ShibbyShibby said:


>





ShibbyShibby said:


>





ShibbyShibby said:


>





ShibbyShibby said:


> Putting power windows in my car was a job that was scaring me for a long time. I've looked all over the internet at kits and it was gonna be like $1200 to $1600 bucks to put power windows in my car! I'm so happy I found these OG Caddy parts.
> 
> $600 is a good price. I got everything in the pictures for $350. Add the cost of the brand new main shafts and were sitting at $510 plus about 6 hours of my time cleaning them up. In the end the best thing is they bolt in, and theyre stock GM. I love the sound of vintage GM power windows.



That's bad ass shibby! Caddy windows huh? Something to look out for. Great job homie.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks man! Yeah the Caddy power windows aren't hard to find either, they aren't as rare as Chevy ones because pratically every Caddilac had power!



Groc006 said:


> That's bad ass shibby! Caddy windows huh? Something to look out for. Great job homie.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks man! Yeah that Caddy Daddy is a great site




Aaron6284 said:


> Great job homie. Right on for that link. I need a pair of those gears as well. Good luck on the rest of your project. TTT


----------



## KERRBSS

ShibbyShibby said:


> Putting power windows in my car was a job that was scaring me for a long time. I've looked all over the internet at kits and it was gonna be like $1200 to $1600 bucks to put power windows in my car! I'm so happy I found these OG Caddy parts.
> 
> $600 is a good price. I got everything in the pictures for $350. Add the cost of the brand new main shafts and were sitting at $510 plus about 6 hours of my time cleaning them up. In the end the best thing is they bolt in, and theyre stock GM. I love the sound of vintage GM power windows.


Nothing like OG power windows.


----------



## Aaron6284

SIX1RAG said:


> Nothing like OG power windows.


Yup yup. TTT


----------



## GUS 650

TTT


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah man I couldn't agree more! 

I got them all finished on Tuesday. Ended up putting 9 hours total into taking them apart, glass beading, re greasing, polishing the commentator, and re-assembly. I still ned to order those new shafts.



SIX1RAG said:


> Nothing like OG power windows.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ahhhh man as close back as page 143 is fucked. All the pictures are X'd out. This shit sucks! I liked all the pictures in this thread from Facebook and now they're all fucked!

I'm gonna start a photobucket account or something and re-do this build thread from the start. Does anyone have a better site to use to host pics other than photobucket?


----------



## baggedout81

I gave up on all them sites.An only go off my desk top


----------



## Groc006

ShibbyShibby said:


> Thanks man! Yeah the Caddy power windows aren't hard to find either, they aren't as rare as Chevy ones because pratically every Caddilac had power!


So what year caddy's should we look for, for these window set ups??


----------



## Emailad4me773

Nice build homie. coming along nice.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

58 - 64 vent window regulators will work

Then depending on the year of your car and weather or not its a convertible for the door and quarter windows



Groc006 said:


> So what year caddy's should we look for, for these window set ups??


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

:wave: how's everything up north my friend?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Winter is starting to melt away! It's awesome! 

I'm getting closer and closer to breaking ground on my new garage



SIX1RAG said:


> :wave: how's everything up north my friend?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

ShibbyShibby said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## benz88

Hey Shib, Can I see pics of the Trailing Arms you did again? The pics are Dead and I want to show a friend who's building a 2 link.


----------



## tko_818

anyway you can repost when u welded in the AC vents? im seeing alot of broken links on the topic homie!


----------



## leg46y

tko_818 said:


> anyway you can repost when u welded in the AC vents? im seeing alot of broken links on the topic homie!


x2
everything from page 146 back is gone.........


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah guys I'm sorry about all the broken links in this topic. 

I'm gonna re-do this entire build topic I just need a little time to get all my pictures in line. I know a lot of you were diggin how many pics I took of all the stages of my build so I want to make sure they're back up. 

Expect to see a brand new Shibby 64 topic very soon.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

ShibbyShibby said:


> Yeah guys I'm sorry about all the broken links in this topic.
> 
> I'm gonna re-do this entire build topic I just need a little time to get all my pictures in line. I know a lot of you were diggin how many pics I took of all the stages of my build so I want to make sure they're back up.
> 
> Expect to see a brand new Shibby 64 topic very soon.


Damn Shib.. It's gonna take you longer to rebuild your topic than it's gonna take to finish the 4.. JP 

Good luck with the new house/garage.. I'm sure it's gonna be fit for your fleet! I'm workin on gettin a new house right now myself... :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks man, yeah I'm super excited to build the garage of my dreams to house my 3 rides. 

That's awesome you're buying as well! I remember being soooooo scared that I wasn't gonna be able to make it work. I've been in the new house for 6 months now and it's honestly so easy! When the new garage is done it'll be the cherry on top!



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Damn Shib.. It's gonna take you longer to rebuild your topic than it's gonna take to finish the 4.. JP
> 
> Good luck with the new house/garage.. I'm sure it's gonna be fit for your fleet! I'm workin on gettin a new house right now myself... :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

ShibbyShibby said:


> Thanks man, yeah I'm super excited to build the garage of my dreams to house my 3 rides.
> 
> That's awesome you're buying as well! I remember being soooooo scared that I wasn't gonna be able to make it work. I've been in the new house for 6 months now and it's honestly so easy! When the new garage is done it'll be the cherry on top!


WERD Brutha!

I'm goin through that now... Just tryin to make this new house happen... It gets overwhelming if I think about it too much... lol


----------



## graham

ttt for shibby


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah man I hear ya. It can get very overwhelming



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> WERD Brutha!
> 
> I'm goin through that now... Just tryin to make this new house happen... It gets overwhelming if I think about it too much... lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks homie!



graham said:


> ttt for shibby


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:64


----------



## JOHNER

Shibby... whats good man..


----------



## patzt64

Wish I could see all the pics in this topic was really helping me out untill the pics quit coming


----------



## MrLavish

:thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

TTT


----------



## ShibbyShibby

patzt64 said:


> Wish I could see all the pics in this topic was really helping me out untill the pics quit coming


Yeah I'm pretty upset that all the pics corrupted. That really fucked this topic up. I wanna start a new one for my car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Well every single picture in my build thread got corrupted. Kinda sucks. Not sure if I should keep moving forward with the thread or start a new one. I've been workin on my car like crazy lately. My wife and I had a new baby boy 2 months ago. Life has been pretty awesome. Here are some recent pics of the body in epoxy primer.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Masked of the areas I didn't want to shoot in high build primer to avoid unnecessary sanding. Door jams, drip rails, etc.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Shot the body in a high build polyester primer.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the body unmasked. Now I gotta work on getting the interior and trunk sheet metal shot in epoxy primer.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Glad u bk posting pics. Very motivational build thread u got here


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks man! 



TONY MONTANA said:


> Glad u bk posting pics. Very motivational build thread u got here


----------



## king debo

Missed this build!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I've missed being on this site! I've taken so many pictures over the last 6 months and progressed on my 64 so much. When the pictures in this topic all got corrupted I really lost my interest on this build thread



king debo said:


> Missed this build!


----------



## impalaserg

ShibbyShibby said:


> I've missed being on this site! I've taken so many pictures over the last 6 months and progressed on my 64 so much. When the pictures in this topic all got corrupted I really lost my interest on this build thread


Time to update brother post those pics


----------



## Wizzard

Moving along good, congrats on the new addition to your family!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks homie!

It's a lot of fun having a new baby in the house. 



Wizzard said:


> Moving along good, congrats on the new addition to your family!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the trunk area all prepped for epoxy primer. I'm working on the interior sheetmetal right now as well. I should be shooting the inside of the car in epoxy either Wednesday or Thursday night.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got my trunk and interior sheet metal into epoxy primer yesterday. The body is now 100% sealed up. That kind of accomplishment feels really nice.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Some more pics...


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks man! 



mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice work!


----------



## Caballo

Oooooo that looks nice.


----------



## lone star

Huge step nice work


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks guys! It feels great to get the whole body sealed with primer


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Picked up a vintage NOS set of sunshades for my 64.


----------



## JOHNER

Nos blinds!!! Very nice.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah man I was pretty excited to find them in my neck of the woods. Got em for $40 bucks ha ha



johner956 said:


> Nos blinds!!! Very nice.


----------



## Low-63-impala

Great work Jeff. Keep it goin. Can't wait to see some red on it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JOHNER

ShibbyShibby said:


> Yeah man I was pretty excited to find them in my neck of the woods. Got em for $40 bucks ha ha


Damn, $40! That's awesome man. You got the body laser straight, looks damn good.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Thanks man! Believe it or not there's still a ton of imperfections. I've got lots of blocking left to go. I wouldn't be surprised if I block and shoot in high solids primer one more time. 



johner956 said:


> Damn, $40! That's awesome man. You got the body laser straight, looks damn good.


----------



## jspekdc2

Looking good homie!!


----------



## del barrio

TTT


----------



## TrueOGcadi

damn love this topic been following for while please keep posting until your done homie. layitlow is not as popular as before but some us can only keep up with some cool builds here!


----------



## KERRBSS

TrueOGcadi said:


> damn love this topic been following for while please keep posting until your done homie. layitlow is not as popular as before but some us can only keep up with some cool builds here!


Layitlow will bounce back some day. It use to be a really good site. I still post on my build as well. 

I'm always excited to see this thread with updates, can't wait till he starts one for the 59 rag


----------



## MrLavish

The new lay it low is fb and instagram pictures lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Wish all my early build pics didn't get corrupted. 

I'll continue to post new pics of my 64 on here as I go. Can't wait to start the 59 as well. 



KERRBSS said:


> Layitlow will bounce back some day. It use to be a really good site. I still post on my build as well.
> 
> I'm always excited to see this thread with updates, can't wait till he starts one for the 59 rag


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah man I totally agree. I upload all my 64 and 59 build pics to Facebook. I love Instagram, but I only post a few pics here and there. Facebook is way better because you can upload albums. 

The reason all my early build pics are corrupted is because originally on this build topic I would link pics from my Facebook to this topic. When Facebook did a massive overhaul the links changed. Hence why my pics don't show up anymore. It was kind of a dumb move on my behalf, but hey I learned. Now I upload my new build pics right to layitlow. 



MrLavish said:


> The new lay it low is fb and instagram pictures lol


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I got the trunk lid back onto the body. I've gotta tighten up the gaps. The upper arched corners of the lid don't quite match the quarters.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I ground the corners back enough that a MIG weld bead will make the arch match the quarter perfectly


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Welded the corners back together


----------



## ShibbyShibby

All finished up and looking sexy! I have a few more tweaks to do to this lid and then it's ready for primer.


----------



## MrLavish

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here's a cool pic from my Instagram.


----------



## REYXTC

The details


----------



## Lolohopper

You are going the right way


----------



## ShibbyShibby

It's the little details that make a vehicle. It's all about quality.


----------



## CMEDROP

ShibbyShibby said:


> It's the little details that make a vehicle. It's all about quality.


Awesome job!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I bought an original set of GM air conditioning brackets for my 64 off eBay. They finally came in yesterday.


----------



## Coca Pearl

CMEDROP said:


> Awesome job!


X2


----------



## DIRT_BAG

Woah, nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Got the trunk lid back off the car and worked on fixing a couple more problem areas. It's ready for a chemical strip.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Found some spots with some rust that was coming through so I fixed them.


----------

